# The Last Word



## Deemondess (May 26, 2006)

hya everyone in a few forums I belong to we have a thread called the last word,, will try it here and see if it works , so I will start it and see if anyone dares take the last word from me


----------



## Geordie_No9 (May 26, 2006)

ITS mine i tell ya


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Geordie_No9 said:


> ITS mine i tell ya


I'd like to doubt that, if you don't mind.


----------



## Deemondess (May 26, 2006)

wow hey not so fast young man ,,,, cant have a man taking the last word :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> wow hey not so fast young man ,,,, cant have a man taking the last word :smitten:


Well, wait and see... 

BTW, cute kitten!


----------



## Deemondess (May 26, 2006)

hehe ty about the kitten, we used to have a timberwolf in our chatroom not the same one is it ?

oh and by the way I took the last word back


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> hehe ty about the kitten, we used to have a timberwolf in our chatroom not the same one is it ?


I don't think so... I mainly run around here, there's just one other forum I sometimes visit, but that's related to games...
 



Deemondess said:


> oh and by the way I took the last word back


But you can't have it!


----------



## Deemondess (May 26, 2006)

hmmmm wanna bet ,, now now its a woman your trying to take the last word off


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> hmmmm wanna bet ,, now now its a woman your trying to take the last word off


Bet whatever you want, but that last word will be mine...


----------



## Deemondess (May 26, 2006)

dont think sooooooooooo somehow


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> dont think sooooooooooo somehow


Are you really sure?


----------



## Deemondess (May 26, 2006)

yes positive I have the last word pheww hope more people join in lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> yes positive I have the last word pheww hope more people join in lol


Yeah, would be nice...
BTW, I have the last word.


----------



## Deemondess (May 27, 2006)

not so fast timber 

once again the woman beats the man


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> not so fast timber
> 
> once again the woman beats the man


Runnig out of animations?
See, I got it again!


----------



## Deemondess (May 27, 2006)

ok heres one to scare you boooooooooooooooooooooooooo







last word is mine


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> ok heres one to scare you boooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> last word is mine


 _Wow, am I scared!_

Nope, it's mine!  *turns around and runs*


----------



## Geordie_No9 (May 27, 2006)

LMFAO 

is this a partnership in the making i wonder lol

can i bee the goosberry and nick the last word i wonder


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2006)

*I have the last word...dancing kittens are spooky!*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *I have the last word...dancing kittens are spooky!*



Spooooky? You are sure you're not messing up spooky and cool?
And now the last word is back in my hands. *disappears in the fog*


----------



## Tina (May 28, 2006)

. . . . . . . . . . .  

View attachment last-word.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 28, 2006)

nut - uh!

PANTS


----------



## Friday (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

LOL! Sorry, but I have to keep it!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 28, 2006)

Nope - poopie head


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Nope - poopie head


Yes, I do!
*jumps in his car and drives away*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Yes, I do!
> *jumps in his car and drives away*



HA!!! YOU CANNOT ESCAPE ME!! LAST WORD!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> HA!!! YOU CANNOT ESCAPE ME!! LAST WORD!


Sure? *lifts off into space* Catch me if you can! TLW is mine! *snigger*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sure? *lifts off into space* Catch me if you can! TLW is mine! *snigger*



"c'mere puppy - c'mere boy - let me rub that tummy"

Good boy - you like your tummy rubbed don't you?

Last word!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> "c'mere puppy - c'mere boy - let me rub that tummy"
> 
> Good boy - you like your tummy rubbed don't you?
> 
> Last word!!!!!!!!!


Nice try, but I'm gonna keep it!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Nice try, but I'm gonna keep it!




no you don't!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> no you don't!


Sure I will!


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

sneaks into the fog 
and with an air of authority declares


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Well, the fog is gone, but TLW is still mine!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

I'll give you a buffalo nickel for the last word.


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

still with an air of authority Dee takes the last word back 

psst anyone know if its ok to have animated rude pics there not indecent ones , well I dont think they are


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> still with an air of authority Dee takes the last word back
> 
> psst anyone know if its ok to have animated rude pics there not indecent ones , well I dont think they are


Well, I don't know, just ask the moderators.
I'll keep the last word while you're gone asking.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

LOOK!

Is that a rabbit over there?

*quickly snatches the last word*


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

nah your seeing things 

dang so easy to tale the last word of you lot :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> nah your seeing things
> 
> dang so easy to tale the last word of you lot :eat2:


That's what you think...


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

nope thats what I know 

urm whose the moderators ?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> nope thats what I know
> 
> urm whose the moderators ?


Just scroll down on the threadlist. There, at the bottom on the right side you will find their names. Maybe it could be helpful to read thoese "sticky" notes at the top of the list...
BTW... TLW is mine!


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

thanks Timber but urm how many times do you need to be told


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> thanks Timber but urm how many times do you need to be told


Well, that may take some time... I got it again!


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

calmly takes the last word back :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> calmly takes the last word back :smitten:


 I still got it, see yourself...


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 28, 2006)

mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine, so there !


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine, so there !


That won't help, either. Even if you say a hundred times "mine"...


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

creeps in and tiptoes up to the last word and sneakily takes it tee hee

ner neee nerrr


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> creeps in and tiptoes up to the last word and sneakily takes it tee hee
> 
> ner neee nerrr


Hey! What do you want to do with that cheap copy?
 The original is still mine!


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

your soooooooooooooooooooo wrong the last word is still mine


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> your soooooooooooooooooooo wrong the last word is still mine


A likely story... Because it's still mine!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

May I have the last word?
*giggle*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> May I have the last word?
> *giggle*


Well... No, sorry.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

But I asked for the last word so nicely


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> But I asked for the last word so nicely


Yeah, but I'm not allowed to give it away... sorry.


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

*MINE*

no taker-backers!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *MINE*
> 
> no taker-backers!


Wanna scare me? :doh: 
It'll stay mine, no matter what you try.
*takes it and just vanishes through the wall*


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

guess what you ave had the last word way to long 

I take it back


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

I've got the last word now


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> I've got the last word now


OK, I'll take it, then.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Thats not fair because I really wanted it lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Thats not fair because I really wanted it lol


I'm the keeper of the last word, you know.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Not as long as I am around!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Not as long as I am around!!


I wouldn't say that too loud...
Got it!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

not any more... hardy har har


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> not any more... hardy har har


Don't be too sure!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

*peeks to see if he has nodded off*
It's All Mine!!!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2006)

I got it NOW!!!

hahaha

Oh-no! ooooops!

It landed in cow shit!:doh: 

Next poster still want it ?¿?¿?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 28, 2006)

I have the last word!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

I'll take that off your hands.


----------



## Deemondess (May 28, 2006)

come on now its all mine 

 :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## chocolate desire (May 28, 2006)

Dag gummit I thought I had it hidden so well.Its all mine!!


----------



## mango (May 28, 2006)

**snatch*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2006)

mango said:


> **snatch*
> 
> *


OK, now. Enough of the playin' 'round. I'll take it!
(Interesting smell...)


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

I'll take it now.

Thanks ...I think?&#191;?

*pinches nose from odor*

*cough* _pew!_


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I'm snatching back the last word! I have it now! LOL


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2006)

MINE!!!

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> MINE!!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrr


Hope you had some fun with the last word, but now I'll have to take it again.
*puts it into a wordwasher* OK, now It'll smell a little better...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

LOL I am putting the last word into the word dryer and taking it out 1 hour later. Now the last word again belongs to me.



Timberwolf said:


> Hope you had some fun with the last word, but now I'll have to take it again.
> *puts it into a wordwasher* OK, now It'll smell a little better...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> LOL I am putting the last word into the word dryer and taking it out 1 hour later. Now the last word again belongs to me.


Hey, you shrunk it! *takes it and puts it in a word stretcher*
OK, now it's mine again, in original size.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Now the last word is good and stretched. I am taking it out of the stretcher and running to my car. I have turned the car on and have begun flying up the beltway like a bat out of hell. The last word is mine!



Timberwolf said:


> Hey, you shrunk it! *takes it and puts it in a word stretcher*
> OK, now it's mine again, in original size.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Now the last word is good and stretched. I am taking it out of the stretcher and running to my car. I have turned the car on and have begun flying up the beltway like a bat out of hell. The last word is mine!


*from the passenger's seat* Sorry, but TLW is mine!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Ahh! I've snatched it back and kicked you out of the car. TLW is mine again!



Timberwolf said:


> *from the passenger's seat* Sorry, but TLW is mine!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Ahh! I've snatched it back and kicked you out of the car. TLW is mine again!


*from the backseat* Kick it like Beckham, uh? *takes TLW and just disappears*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Now I have teleported to where you are, regained the last word and teleported to an undisclosed location.



Timberwolf said:


> *from the backseat* Kick it like Beckham, uh? *takes TLW and just disappears*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Now I have teleported to where you are, regained the last word and teleported to an undisclosed location.


 *appears just at your side* You can't hide from me. BTW, your car is about to crash. *takes TLW and walks through a door, into a world where teleporter beams won't work... the door disappears*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I have opened a dimensional gate into your world. I have regained TLW and have gone through another dimensional gate. Once there, Ihave destroyed my interdimensional gatemaker so you can't follow me.




Timberwolf said:


> *appears just at your side* You can't hide from me. BTW, your car is about to crash. *takes TLW and walks through a door, into a world where teleporter beams won't work*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I have opened a dimensional gate into your world. I have regained TLW and have gone through another dimensional gate. Once there, Ihave destroyed my interdimensional gatemaker so you can't follow me.


I don't need a gatemaker to change dimensions. I'll take that, if you don't mind... *a secret trap door opens just under his feet* Bye!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

But just as the secret trap door opens, i hit him on the head, snatch TLW and run.



Timberwolf said:


> I don't need a gatemaker to change dimensions. I'll take that, if you don't mind... *a secret trap door opens just under his feet* Bye!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> But just as the secret trap door opens, i hit him on the head, snatch TLW and run.


Outch! That hurt! Wait, I'll get you!
*a secret door in the wall opens just in the moment CBBWL passes, sweeping him off his feet* And this is mine again. *takes TLW and jumps into his '34 Pontiac Coupe* See you later! *taking off with a roaring motor*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

A secret door opens under his car and he falls in. Now CBBWL climbs on top of the car, acquires TLW and disappears through another secret door before Timberwolf can tell what happened. 



Timberwolf said:


> Outch! That hurt! Wait, I'll get you!
> *a secret door in the wall opens just in the moment CBBWL passes, sweeping him off his feet* And this is mine again. *takes TLW and jumps into his '34 Pontiac Coupe* See you later! *taking off with a roaring motor*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> A secret door opens under his car and he falls in. Now CBBWL climbs on top of the car, acquires TLW and disappears through another secret door before Timberwolf can tell what happened.


 Wow! that guy is quick! But sadly, he's just got a false one. The original is still mine. *pulls a switch that converts his Rod into a spaceship and takes off*
(Yeah, just like ZZ Top in the "Sleeping Bag" video...)


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

CBBWL takes off in his own spaceship after Timberwolf. CBBWL beams the last word onto his ship and then uses photon torpedoes to blows up Timberwolf and his ship. CBBWL then activates his warp drive and takes off at warp 9.999999999 for the Beta quadrant.



Timberwolf said:


> Wow! that guy is quick! But sadly, he's just got a false one. The original is still mine. *pulls a switch that converts his Rod into a spaceship and takes off*
> (Yeah, just like ZZ Top in the "Sleeping Bag" video...)


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Goodnight, Timberwolf. It's been fun!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Goodnight, Timberwolf. It's been fun!


Yeah, that was really fun! Have a good night, CurvaceousBBWLover! 
(But TLW stays here!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> CBBWL takes off in his own spaceship after Timberwolf. CBBWL beams the last word onto his ship and then uses photon torpedoes to blows up Timberwolf and his ship. CBBWL then activates his warp drive and takes off at warp 9.999999999 for the Beta quadrant.


OK, my shuttle's done now. *sniff*
Thank goodness I left it just in time... You'll pay, CBBWL...
Follow that ship! Warp 12! GO!
*approaching to CBBWL's ship with a high speed surplus*
Scotty, beam TLW to my place and the crew of that ship into the cells of Alcatraz... Afterwards send a full broad side to that ship...
Hee, hee, TLW is mine!


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Ahhh nothing like waking up and having the last word.


----------



## mango (May 29, 2006)

**cough*


 *


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Bats eyelashes at Mango and steals back the last word.


----------



## mango (May 29, 2006)

**winks at choco*

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

*giggles* I think the last word belongs to me


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> *giggles* I think the last word belongs to me


I'd like to doubt that, if you don't mind...


----------



## chocolate desire (May 29, 2006)

Oh its you again*chuckles* I am not scared of you


----------



## Deemondess (May 29, 2006)

well sorry but guess what 

:wubu: I took it back :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> well sorry but guess what
> 
> :wubu: I took it back :wubu:


Guess what?
I think you have one of the copies... Yep. I got the real one... Sorry!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

Well it's mine, now!



Timberwolf said:


> Guess what?
> I think you have one of the copies... Yep. I got the real one... Sorry!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Well it's mine, now!



Teacher  steps into the classroom, and confiscates the source of distraction: It's MINE now.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

After school, CBBWL sneaks into the classroom, retrieves TLW from the teacher and laughs all the way home.




BBW Betty said:


> Teacher  steps into the classroom, and confiscates the source of distraction: It's MINE now.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> After school, CBBWL sneaks into the classroom, retrieves TLW from the teacher and laughs all the way home.


A '69 Firebird drives by, someone reaching out of the window, snatching TLW from CBBWL (hi!) and roars down the street. It's mine again!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I get into my 2006 Ford Mustang and follow him. (Hello to you also.) When gets out of his car, I slash his tires and steal the last word. Then I run. 




Timberwolf said:


> A '69 Firebird drives by, someone reaching out of the window, snatching TLW from CBBWL (hi!) and roars down the street. It's mine again!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I get into my 2006 Ford Mustang and follow him. (Hello to you also.) When gets out of his car, I slash his tires and steal the last word. Then I run.


*Jumps on his rocket-powered hoverboard and chases after CBBWL* 
I hope you don't mind my taking this... 
*reaches through the window and grabs TLW*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

CBBWL punches a switch in his Mustang and transforms the car into a hovercraft. He extends a mechanical arm and retrieves TLW from Timberwolf while laughing manically. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 




Timberwolf said:


> *Jumps on his rocket-powered hoverboard and chases after CBBWL*
> I hope you don't mind my taking this...
> *reaches through the window and grabs TLW*


----------



## Deemondess (May 29, 2006)

dons wings n floats into the centre calmly takes the last word 

you cant have it its mine all mine


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

retrieves the last word from demondess and keeps going on my merry way.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> retrieves the last word from demondess and keeps going on my merry way.


OK, come back to daddy, TLW...
*The last word appears in his hands* There you are... *vanishes in the haze*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

CBBWL uses his super powers to find Timberwolf. CBBWL uses the Force to telekinetically retrieve TLW. He then disappears into the night.



Timberwolf said:


> OK, come back to daddy, TLW...
> *The last word appears in his hands* There you are... *vanishes in the haze*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> CBBWL uses his super powers to find Timberwolf. CBBWL uses the Force to telekinetically retrieve TLW. He then disappears into the night.


*rolls his eyes* Not again... *changes into an eagle-owl*
*flies silently behind CBBWL and uses an inattentive moment to snatch TLW disappearing unheard in the dark*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

What Timberwolf didn't realize is that our hero, CBBWL, is a night animal. He changes into his alternate form, Angelicus noctum, (the dark angel), flies up behind Timberwolf, seizes TLW and returns TLW to its rightful home.



Timberwolf said:


> *rolls his eyes* Not again... *changes into an eagle-owl*
> *flies silently behind CBBWL and uses an inattentive moment to snatch TLW disappearing unheard in the dark*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> What Timberwolf didn't realize is that our hero, CBBWL, is a night animal. He changes into his alternate form, Angelicus noctum, (the dark angel), flies up behind Timberwolf, seizes TLW and returns TLW to its rightful home.


Rightful home? You must be kidding.
*takes TLW and flies*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

I have TLW now! LOL




Timberwolf said:


> Rightful home? You must be kidding.
> *takes TLW and flies*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I have TLW now! LOL


But not for long!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

You're right about not long beacase I have TLW now!



Timberwolf said:


> But not for long!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You're right about not long beacase I have TLW now!


Nope. I have!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

No, you don't.



Timberwolf said:


> Nope. I have!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> No, you don't.


*takes TLW and ties it to a balloon* 
Catch it, if you can!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

CBBWL bursts the balloon with a pin and retrieves TLW.



Timberwolf said:


> *takes TLW and ties it to a balloon*
> Catch it, if you can!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> CBBWL bursts the balloon with a pin and retrieves TLW.


OK. You managed to get out of Alcatraz, so I presume you'll get out of this, too, somehow.
*takes TLW, fits CBBWL some concrete shoes and treats him a walk on the ground of the ocean*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 29, 2006)

CBBWL uses his super strength to burst the concrete shoes and fly out of the ocean. Using his telepathic abilities CBBWL locates Timberwolf and retrieves TLW. CBBWL then imprisons Timberwolf in America's maximum security federal prison in the hills of Colorado. Now CBBWL has TLW and Timberwolf is doomed to a lifetime of solitary confinement. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  




Timberwolf said:


> OK. You managed to get out of Alcatraz, so I presume you'll get out of this, too, somehow.
> *takes TLW, fits CBBWL some concrete shoes and treats him a walk on the ground of the ocean*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> CBBWL uses his super strength to burst the concrete shoes and fly out of the ocean. Using his telepathic abilities CBBWL locates Timberwolf and retrieves TLW. CBBWL then imprisons Timberwolf in America's maximum security federal prison in the hills of Colorado. Now CBBWL has TLW and Timberwolf is doomed to a lifetime of solitary confinement. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


This would have been the first prison that would have been able to keep me... 
And this is mine! *takes TLW and sends CBBWL to where TW had been* 
Now we will see who is "doomed to a lifetime solitary confinement"...




(Hmmm, where are the girls? Usually it's their hobby to keep the last word... I guess they're watching us, fascinated by those two guys and their obscure methods to keep the last word...)


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 30, 2006)

CBBWL breaks out of prison and puts Timberwolf into another cell at the same prison. And once again, CBBWL gets the last word.

TW, you've been fun all weekend but all good things must come to an end! I hope you had a great Memorial Day. I must prepare to sleep for I am returning to my regular job. Have a good night!



Timberwolf said:


> This would have been the first prison that would have been able to keep me...
> And this is mine! *takes TLW and sends CBBWL to where TW had been* Now we will see who is "doomed to a lifetime solitary confinement"...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> CBBWL breaks out of prison and puts Timberwolf into another cell at the same prison. And once again, CBBWL gets the last word.
> 
> TW, you've been fun all weekend but all good things must come to an end! I hope you had a great Memorial Day. I must prepare to sleep for I am returning to my regular job. Have a good night!


Sorry, but those cells don't keep me... I'll take TLW.


CBBWL, it was really fun. Sure hope to meet once again for another "dogfight".
Well, over here, we haven't got the Memorial Day. Monday was a regular monday for me. I even got Tuesday started (it's 7:26 AM now).
Have a good night and a successful start into the week.


----------



## mango (May 30, 2006)

**remembers to close the door*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

mango said:


> **remembers to close the door*
> 
> *


A closed door won't stop me...


----------



## mango (May 30, 2006)

**locks door*

 *


----------



## Deemondess (May 30, 2006)

turns into a ghost  floats through the door  calmly takes the last word  and floats away


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2006)

Deemondess said:


> turns into a ghost  floats through the door  calmly takes the last word  and floats away


 *stuns the ghost with a spell




and takes TLW*
I think this is mine...
*disappears



to an unknown place*


----------



## chocolate desire (May 30, 2006)

Follows wolf and steals back TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Follows wolf and steals back TLW


*a rubber band attached to TLW brings it back*


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

I'vE GoT TLX ThX!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I'vE GoT TLX ThX!


TLX? I'll allow you to keep that for a while, but TLW stays here!


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2006)

I'll buy the 567th word to the last word with some monopoly money.

TLW is totally looking wicked! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I'll buy the 567th word to the last word with some monopoly money.
> 
> TLW is totally looking wicked! :shocked:


Wondering?
It has seen a lot in its life... I'll give it a home and look after it.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 31, 2006)

Rings wolfs doorbell and says"Pardon me but do you have any Last words I can borrow"?


----------



## chocolate desire (May 31, 2006)

Oh wait... never mind I have it already


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Oh wait... never mind I have it already


Well, there must be some mistake...


----------



## mango (May 31, 2006)

*T....

L........

W...........


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

mango said:


> *T....
> 
> L........
> 
> ...


... is mine.


----------



## mango (May 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> ... is mine.



**damn*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2006)

Swearing won't help...


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Swearing won't help...



*I thought it would...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry, no way!


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*OK... got it!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Are you sure? I got here something that looks suspiciously like TLW...


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*Uhhh... I don't think so...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

But I do... Look, here it is!


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*Rightio!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry, got to take it back! *slaps mango on the hand*


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

**Ouch*

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 1, 2006)

..Changes the last word from an Aussie accent to a smooth slow southern drawl..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2006)

Did it have an aussie accent? If it had, now it's definitely gone. And any other one, too. Maybe a little of everything...
But it is mine!


----------



## mango (Jun 2, 2006)

*Crikey!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2006)

?!?!?!?!?  What's that? Doesn't sound like the last word, anyway. Which is still mine.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

Once again, the last word belongs to me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, that's where you're wrong!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I have TLW now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Are you sure? That thing in your hands looks more like some really hot air...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

Because I took TLW up, up and away on a hang-glider!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

*from behind her* That won't help you, anyway. TLW is mine.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

It's mine now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

That's what _*you*_ think!  Here it is! *runs into the Black Forest and hides*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

CBBWL burns the forest trees down and gets the last word from TW. LOL


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2006)

BBW Betty makes a citizen's arrest (CBBWL committed arson) and confiscates The Last Word.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

CBBWL resists arrest by BBW Betty and runs off with TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, if you think you can burn down an entire countryside (including villages and towns) without punishment...
*hands CBBWL over to the german police... in court he gets sentenced to stay at a lunatic asylum for the rest of his life*
Well, after they have proved you're not of sound mind (  ), I'll take care of the last word.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2006)

CBBWL is released after successfully appealing his imprisonment. He finds TW and retrieves the last word. HAHAHAHA 





Timberwolf said:


> Well, if you think you can burn down an entire countryside (including villages and towns) without punishment...
> *hands CBBWL over to the german police... in court he gets sentenced to stay at a lunatic asylum for the rest of his life*
> Well, after they have proved you're not of sound mind (  ), I'll take care of the last word.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

The Kid comes out of nowhere and bomps CBBWL over the head with a frying pan and heads straight to NASA.

"So long suckers!" he yells as he takes off in a rocket to mars with *the last word* in tow...


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

**shoots down rocket to Mars and retrieves TLW from the wreckage*

hehehe

 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

CBBWL exacts revenge on The Kid for assaulting him with a frying pan. CBBWL then flies to Mars and obtains TLW from Mango. CBBWL destroys Mango's ship so Mango can't leave Mars.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

It starts getting a little rude... Well, you asked for it.
*beams TLW on board of his ship, blows CBBWL's ship into pieces and returns to earth*


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 4, 2006)

Awaits the landing of TW and as he exits his spaceship grabs TLW and waddles away.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Er, chocolate, are you hungry? You grabbed my cherry cake-roll... 
The last word is still here.


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

**Hitchhikes back to Earth (from Mars).... 
...orders a pair of ACME 'Rocket Powered Roller Skates'...
...waits 6 - 8 weeks...
...when ACME delivery arrives, gives evil scheming grin and puts on rocket skates...
...powers up and shoots by TW and grabs TLW and off towards the horizon*


 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

CBBWL teleports from Mars the horizon and retrieves TLW from Mango.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

*Drops a steel board box over CBBWL and fishes TLW out of the box...
Disappears into the void*


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 4, 2006)

Maybe I should post flyers around town offering a reward for the last word


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

CBBWL gets TLW from Chocolate.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Changing the subject won't work with me...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

The word is mine again. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

He's delirious again...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

NO, Timberwolf is delirious again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Must be the hunger... But I won't eat TLW!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

*You don't have to. Because TLW is now in my protection.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

You don't need to protect it anymore. My dinner is ready. :eat1:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Your dinner is irrelevant. TLW is coming with me to a steak dinner.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Oops, writer's block...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Writer's imagination


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 4, 2006)

Flies and ants are Bugs, yes they are.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Free Association is two doors farther...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Always two there are... The Master and the person who reports to the master.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I have neither a master nor a servant.
But I have the last word! *snigger*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh Dammit. I'm getting a cold sore.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry. TLW stays here.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Wrong again! LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah, you're wrong... ROFL


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm right.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

What gives you the idea, dude?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Because it's the right idea and i am right! LOL And I'm taking TLW, thanks. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

*with a voice like the pup named Scooby Doo*
But you can't have it! It's mine!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine! 

--Seagulls, Finding Nemo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

No, sir, mine!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Something wicked this way comes!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 4, 2006)

Because, we all know it is all about Me.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

Actually it's about me.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

You just let a muppet have the last word. :doh: 

A MUPPET! :shocked:


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah muppet? Well I just pulled your arm off snatching the last word from you. That's what you get for being a muppet! (mop + puppet = muppet)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh no!

This is WAR!!!!!!!!!  

*M y


L a s t


W o r d !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Kid (Jun 4, 2006)

War you say?!

Fine, then war it is!

*flies blackhawk helicoptor in and evacs *the last word**

SO LONG SUCKER!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm still alive?  

Well, I guess I am.  

I'll take that last word, thanks.


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

**pickpockets the Muppet and steals TLW*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2006)

*fishes mango with a giant fishing pole, takes TLW and leaves him hanging*
It's still mine... heeheehee...


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*TW.. You're persistent... I'll give you that!

*walks away with TLW*

 *


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

But I thought I possessed the...


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2006)

*Interesting...

Let me see that..






 *


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 4, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Because, we all know it is all about Me.


 
If I wasn't out of rep EP I would rep ya! - Because I have the last word


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2006)

*flashes THE LOOK...keeps my eye on all you lowlifes, as I back away with The Last Word...mine allllll MINE!!!!!*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

it's mine now!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2006)

that sad display got you a mere 3 letters if the last word...who is man/woman enough to REALLY take it from me!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2006)

mossystate said:


> that sad display got you a mere 3 letters if the last word...who is man/woman enough to REALLY take it from me!!!!!!



Tee hee hee


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

............. *:mine:* ................


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 5, 2006)

Awww Swampy can have the last word, he is such a great guy! 


<mmmhhwahahahahha in my simple gesture, I have actually taken the last word>


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2006)

blah..blah...blah..blah...great guy who just had the last word ripped from his webbed toes..or..whatever


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

View attachment 1106.gif


*mine!!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

*wearing some earmuffs*
You may shout as much as your voice can give, but the last word is still mine!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

*whispers*

I'll take that back...

(sneaks off)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

I've heard that!
*fishes the last word from swamptoad and steps right through the wall*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2006)

*hocus pocus*

mine again!

*laughs*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

*makes some strange-looking moves with his hands... TLW appears in his hands* A little hocus pocus won't keep me from getting what's mine...
*smiles and disappears with a wink 



*


----------



## mango (Jun 5, 2006)

*TW... 

You may have disappeared but you've left TLW behind and its in my possession!

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2006)

*tickles man goo under the arms as he stretches..grabs TLW out of his left hand and says......sucker!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

*gives mossy a slight slap on the butt and discreetly pulls the last word out of her bra... turns around and runs* *snicker*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Snicker Doodles.... use your imaginations.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll keep the last word, no matter what you try.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Try as you May, Try as you Might, You won't get anything outa my bra Tonight!!!! LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice rhyme, Rose...
BTW, I won't have to... I found TLW lying on the floor...


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

If mine weren't in my BRA, they prolly would be on the floor.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Well... Nothing I would be able to judge from here. 
But TLW is mine!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

That is a good thing too. Cause there won't be any slappin going on.... TeeHee.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

That was just a ploy...
That you girls always have to hide things in your bras...
*shakes head*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hunny, I don't hide anything there in my BRA, I store just all of me there, there is no room for anything else, I am afraid.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Convinced.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

That is probably the smartest you could be my dear. Thanks again.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 5, 2006)

As you two chat I'll just be taking that...

*walks away with the last word*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

You may do that, but I am leaving for the evening so go right ahead, see if'n I care,,, LOL good night friends. LOL


----------



## The Kid (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, if you MUST be going... I'll just snatch the last word. Have a good night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmmm... Should I let that kid go with the last word? *yawn*
No, I can't, even if I wanted to... *squint*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 5, 2006)

While Timberwolf is still musing, CBBWL obtains TLW and runs off into the evening horizon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:



> While Timberwolf is still musing, CBBWL obtains TLW and runs off into the evening horizon.


... and discovers that it was just a painting on a wall... 
While CBBWL recovers from this collision, TW takes TLW back again and rides into the sunset (the real one...  )


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2006)

*jumps on a faster horse..gallops towards TLW..it is whimpering..telling me to rescue it from this lil wolf.....I just happen to be holding a very huge Q-Tip..I wind up..and....WHAM...knock the wolf from his Shetland pony...TLW in the air.......got it....ha*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2006)

Ouch! *rubs head*
Well, you asked for it...
*takes a lasso and plucks mossy off her horse*
This is for me! *jumps to catch TLW*
Bye! *glides into a big stone*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 5, 2006)

CBBWL catches Timberwolf and rightfully reacquires TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

A wonderful morning, y'all. Hope you had nice dreams.
*Shackles the sleeping CBBWL and silently drives off.*


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2006)

*Here... Let me relieve you of that...

*takes TLW*

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 6, 2006)

*impersonates airport security....has the Aussie place TLW in a lil basket..toooo easy!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

*pickpockets TLW from fake scurity personnel and disappears in the men's toilet*


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

**Follows TW into the Men's Room and pinches TLW while he relieves himself*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

*squashes mango to a pulp, takes TLW and jumps out of the window*


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 7, 2006)

Ponders if she should pick up the last word now that it is splattered with wolf blood........ah what the heck I know there is a hose around here somewhere.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

*waves a cardboard cut-out of a certain Swede..so easy...TLW actually came to ME!!!...good Choco..good girl*


----------



## mango (Jun 7, 2006)

**throws an onion at "mossy" and watches her cat-like reflex actions catch the onion between her bare feet unbeknowingly distracted and leaving me with TLW*

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

*distracted by the lovely sweet onion between my feet...snaps out of my trance, an hour later...scans the horizon..sees the flash of the sun reflecting off HUGE sunglasses..runs..ok..walks quickly...eyes the fruity boy...tosses a grill and a live sheep at his head....boing...TLW rolls down the hill to my stinky feet...phew( going to keep TLW for days!!)*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

For days? Allow me to laugh... If I find some time. Thought I was dead, huh?
*snatches TLW and floats through the wall (ghost style - JFS)*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 7, 2006)

CBBWL unlocks his shackles. He then finds Timberwolf and shackles him. Then CBBWL makes sure that TW is tightly chained to the wall. Now CBBWL has the last word and he disappears into the night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2006)

*After recovering from the surprise, TW slips out of the shackles and follows CBBWL silently. In a favorable second, he blinds him with some instant sunlight and translocates himself to the sunny side of earth.*


----------



## mossystate (Jun 7, 2006)

want to know one of my saucy ideas??

*douses wolf with spaghetti sauce..whips him with a noodle, until he cries for his mommy..and..yup..just like that...TLW comes back to the safety of my bosom*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2006)

Krikey!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2006)

mossystate said:


> want to know one of my saucy ideas??
> 
> *douses wolf with spaghetti sauce..whips him with a noodle, until he cries for his mommy..and..yup..just like that...TLW comes back to the safety of my bosom*


 :doh: Note to self: Check if translocation area is safe - before translocating... Next time... :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2006)

*ahem*

I got it again!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

U just thought you had it..I am the queen of TLW just ask my ex


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> U just thought you had it..I am the queen of TLW just ask my ex




*I am here to announce that the queen has been dethroned!

TLW is mine.

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

swaps Mango a jar of Vegimite for TLW


----------



## mango (Jun 8, 2006)

**swaps Choco a couple of swedish meatballs for TLW...*

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

lol you are so silly.. but guess what I have TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, you have had it...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 8, 2006)

CBBWL returns. He exacts revenge on TW for blinding him and reacquires TLW.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 8, 2006)

Tsk Tsk Tsk... Don't you guys know it's always ladies first and ladies should have the last word.:bow:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 8, 2006)

Ladies won't have TLW tonight! LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, but you neither...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

*tiptoeing away*

Shhhhhh......


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

**unleashes muppet-seeking missile*

TLW is MINE!!!

Mwahahahahahaha

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

... mine still ....


*laughs*


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 9, 2006)

Are you sure?? looks like it is mine hardy har har....


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2006)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

*scampers away with TLW*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

*steps into the way of ST, feigning an accidental collision*
Oh, sorry, hadn't seen you.
*discreetly grabs TLW, jumps on a bike and races off with breakneck speed*
Mmmuuaahahahahahahaaaa! TLW is mine!


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

**does magic trick and PRESTO - pulls TLW (and a rabbit) out of his hat*

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Can tell that is NOT where he pulled TLW from...soooooooo....swipes it and drags it through a lovely, babbling brook before I swagger away...TLW safely tucked away, leaving the boy and his rabbit to argue who was not vigilant.


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2006)

**Follows "Mossy" through the brook and sneaks up on her while she lays bare naked on some rock fungus (so that's how you got that name!!  ) and steals TLW unnoticed!*

Ha!
 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2006)

Knows that he is not a true FA(I mean..a naked fat chick on basically a bed of garnish)..thinks..thinks..thinks......"hey..look at this sexy picture of Paris Hilton"...he sprints back...this fungus covered fat chick stands..and...smacks him about the face with the tips of her fingers...gently removes TLW from his paw...walks away..with as much dignity as a woman can have...being covered in nasty green stuff..and..well..naked


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 9, 2006)

*whistle* (you know which one...  ) May I help you?
*attempting to wipe her clean, making her blush while doing so... *
Oops, sorry!
*takes TLW and disappears in the bushes*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 10, 2006)

CBBWL catches TW in the bush, regains the last word, and again disappears into the night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Man, this nightcreeping gets a bit boring. Why don't you get yourself some really good sunblocker so we could hang out at daytime?
*blinds CBBWL with an instant supernova-flash, takes TLW and disappears in his car*


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

**jumps up out of TW's backseat pinches TLW and jumps out the side window "Dukes of Hazzard" style*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

Great idea to jump out of the car window at 200 mph...
*stops to collect TLW out of the remmants of mango*
*enters the car and races into the sunrise*


----------



## mango (Jun 10, 2006)

**mango remnants slowly re-assemble together "terminator-style" until fully reformed...*

*begin running really fast down road to catch TW's car*

*latch on and breaks rear window stealing TLW (once again) and let's go of vehicle (this time a little more carefully with a commando roll)*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

*launches a tiny missile towards mango. As it reaches him, it sends out a powerful EMP blast that overloads m's circuits. Now that he is shut off, TW fetches TLW, changes into a deer and flees into the forest.*


----------



## mossystate (Jun 10, 2006)

Stops and chuckles over the bits of mango all over the landscape...then realizes that might be a lil sick..snaps out of it..........grabs mah 
rifle.....momma's got some huntin to do....oh..too easy...this little deer looks at me...like..well...a deer in headlights..(ooops..closes my shirt).....bang..bang.........takes TLW.....R.I.P..........



geeez...was just a tranquilizer dart!!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, Timberwolf, I can't access this board from my job. So nightcreeping will have to suffice for now.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 10, 2006)

*While Mossy is fretting over the tranquilizer dart, CBBWL grabs the rifle, knocks out Mossy, and reclaims TLW.*


----------



## mossystate (Jun 10, 2006)

What difference does it make to the dead, the orphans and the tranquilized whether the mad destruction is wrought under the name of totalitarianism or the holy name of liberating the last word?- - - Gandhi(MKG to his friends)

In my drugged state, I still notice that you feel very guilty...YOU bring TLW over to me..slip it under my head...pat it..and go do some penance..(10 Hail Marys..8 Acts Of Contritions..*you can take the girl of the church.etc..etc*)


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 10, 2006)

Mossy, I'm a Protestant. I do not know how to say Hail Mary and how to perform Catholic Acts of Contrition. But I take TLW anyway and lose no sleep.




mossystate said:


> What difference does it make to the dead, the orphans and the tranquilized whether the mad destruction is wrought under the name of totalitarianism or the holy name of liberating the last word?- - - Gandhi(MKG to his friends)
> 
> In my drugged state, I still notice that you feel very guilty...YOU bring TLW over to me..slip it under my head...pat it..and go do some penance..(10 Hail Marys..8 Acts Of Contritions..*you can take the girl of the church.etc..etc*)


----------



## mossystate (Jun 10, 2006)

Sure you will..you will not get a minute of sleep.....I fed TLW lot of caffeine while it was with me....it is bouncing off the walls...bounce ....vounce.....BOUNCE...right into my hands...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2006)

#Note to self: don't hide TLW at an animal you have been before hiding...#
*Catches TLW before it reaches mossystate's hands and calms it down with a tranquilizing potion*
Well, you tried to tranquilize me... Take a nap!
*Sprays a small amount of the potion into mossys face to make her sleep sound*
*flies away*


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

**Reincarnates right behind TW and grabs TLW, quickly stuffs it into my mouth and digests it whole!*

*burp*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

*hits him with a giant magic flash and retrieves TLW out of the remmants*
*disappears to an area mango can't follow*


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*OK...

You win!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think it's over yet.


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Are you sure?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

As long as you are able to talk to me...


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Ok.

Got it.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

You see... But I won't let you get away with it...


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Yes..

I see your point.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Fine...


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*Rightio.

:bow: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

OK. It's mine now.


----------



## mango (Jun 11, 2006)

*It is?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes. It is.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Yes. It is.



Keep it for a while....




































SIKE!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2006)

Er, yikes?


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*You can't win!

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 12, 2006)

*snatches TLW from the mouth breathers..aka..theseguys..*

*cuddles TLW ...and plans to spend the whole night with it*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

*disguises as a Police Officer*
I am awfully sorry to disrupt your plans, miss, but TLW will have to come with me...


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Bring the TLW to me for further questioning...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry, Chief, but I have order to take it to the FBI...


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*It's OK... I work for Control.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Please back off, sir, or I'll have to make use of force...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2006)

TLW looks quite worn out!

I'll take good care of it for a while.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, it needs a washing/drying sequence...
I'll take care of that.
*puts TLW into a wordwasher*


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*I hope you didn't put the 'wordwasher' on the wrong cycle.

The TLW will get wrecked!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

No need to bother, my friend. I know what I do. The "*T*he *L*ast *W*ord" is safe and dry now.


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

> No need to bother, my friend. I know what I do. The "The Last Word" is safe and dry now.



*Ack... look whats happened....!!!

You left it in too long and it's accumulated a second "The".

*removes additional "The" from TLW*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

mango said:


> *Ack... look whats happened....!!!
> 
> You left it in too long and it's accumulated a second "The".
> 
> ...


Nope. The second "the" appeared much earlier. The washer just pointed out the addition. But nice of you taking back the additional "the". So I won't have to do that. Thanks. :bow:


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Your Welcome.

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 12, 2006)

mango said:


> *Your Welcome.
> 
> *



*adds the ' and the e*

removes TLW


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2006)

*Ha! * *sneaks TLW back 'secret-like'*


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

OK, that's all for this thread. I request the moderators lock this thread, but only if my post is the last one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

That could be difficult.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

Moderators, please delete that last post and close this thread. Unless someone posts after me.

I will pay cash money for this action.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

If you'd pay me, too...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 12, 2006)

Silence is golden when money talks. Send me $50 and I'll quit posting to this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2006)

I see... In cash or in... er, no, that would be too rude...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 12, 2006)

True. it would be very rude. But now I have TLW.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2006)

I have TLW, only because it picked _"me"_ instead of _"you!"_

_So nanny-nanny-boo-boo! _


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

*pickpockets TLW while ST is irritating CBBWL*


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*I'll see your $50 and raise another $50!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmmmm, no. No way.


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2006)

*You folded!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2006)

You're quite wrong, I think. This is no poker game. It's an auction for the last word. I'll decide who'll get it...


----------



## mango (Jun 15, 2006)

*Going once.... going twice...

 *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 15, 2006)

Bidder, Bidder, Bidder.......


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2006)

Sold to the Snuggletiger with the funniest Yawn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2006)

That's what you think!











I Think I'll keep it...


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2006)

*Last call....*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 16, 2006)

Here Here, and we can call the whole thing off.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry, but I said I'll keep it. The bidding is over. Thank you. You may go home now.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 17, 2006)

It's mine now! LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, if the garlic doesn't bother you...


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

**washes TLW so that it now free from any garlic-like aroma*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

*squashes mango with a 10-ton anvil*

Smells good...


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ha!

 *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

You think that that is funny, you should just wait and see what the next gas prices will be......:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Especially if compared to the prices in Europe...

TLW is mine again!


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Yes.. but the Europeans deserve higher gas prices.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Why? Because we have the last word?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

Because we are the champions!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Champignons? Mushrooms?


----------



## Deemondess (Jun 17, 2006)

:smitten: think its about time I had the last word again :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, you had it, just as you said...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2006)

*cough*

< ahem >

I am taking the last word once again from you ruffians!


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2006)

*Do I look like a ruffian to you??

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

True.

But I've just gotta have The Last Word, ruffian or not!


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*OK

I understand.

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks.

I am glad that you understand.

:bow:


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*No Worries.

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

*Phew*

Now I feel ALL better.


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*That's good to hear.*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep. It sure is!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep. But I'll have to take the last word again.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 18, 2006)

*returns after being away for 5 days..looks around for TLW..finds it being held hostage by a bunch of BORING men...gives a nod..and TLW jumps from TW arms..into mine...come on lil word..we shall go have an adventure*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

Mind me joining you two?


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

**tags along**


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

*releases a rubber band attached to TLW that sends mango onto a world trip*
*TLW returns to me, due to a second rubber band*


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2006)

*Wow.. you have alot of rubber bands!*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 18, 2006)

Look at all them rubber bands! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm the Rubberbandman!
Aaaand... I got the last word!


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

**twang*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

You're the Rubberbandkiller, eh?


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*I might be....

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

OK then, let's change to steel...


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*OK.. So you're a 'Man of Steel' now.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, stainless steel...


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Highly polished!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, it's quit good your avatar is wearing sunglasses...


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*But yours isn't!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

They're integrated...


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2006)

*Ahh OK!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2006)

Back to the last word, then...
It's mine!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll trade ya!

View attachment iced_tea_001.jpg


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Deal!

 *


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 20, 2006)

Just when you thought it was safe...Here I come to save the last word.


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*Choco!!

 *


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 20, 2006)

Word, Word, Word, *Last Word*......


----------



## mango (Jun 20, 2006)

*SNAP!*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2006)

Crackle Pop and end of set. I think I'll take the TLW on a world tour.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

May I assist you?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2006)

keep your cysts away from me and..*snaps fingers*...hand over TLW...thanks..now....scoot


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

Cysts? What cysts? 

(BTW, TLW will be mine!)


----------



## mossystate (Jun 20, 2006)

you asked if you could asCYST me..sheesh....you do not deserve TLW


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

roar! The last word shall be mine! For my avatar has an eyepatch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't fear no freakin' eyepatches...
Nice cake-knives, by the way...
TLW is MINE!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

I insist that it is infact mine, that it is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

You may insist, but what, do you think, gives you the right to keep TLW?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

The cake knives, that they are, they demand taking TLW. 
And for them I shall take the last word, that I will.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooops TLW landed on me somehow.

*puzzled?¿?*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Really?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2006)

*pulls out a huge sword*
Well, I think it's mine again...


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 20, 2006)

*readies for battle*





"NO ONE CAN RESIST!"
*takes TLW and runs!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, I can...
*Lassos Shikamaru and takes TLW*


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

*Wow.. this is all very interesting...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, abdolutely gripping...
*shackles mango to a chair and takes TLW*


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

**breaks shackles*

*breaks chair*

*regrets breaking chair*

*reclaims TLW*

 *


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

*mourns the loss of the chair*

*takes the TLW, runs*


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

**rebuilds chair*

*sits on it*

*ponders*

*reclaims TLW once again*

 *


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

*Distracts with*





*takes last word and runs!*


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

**eats 



*

*relaxes for a bit*

......

*snooze* 

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

*wakes up with TLW*

 *


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

*Snatches TLW while Mango is still groggy from his nap*


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2006)

**snatches TLW back and tags Shikamaru*

"You're It!"

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

*Pulls the last sword to claim the last word...*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

*Gets the last word*
*Uses a main gauche to parry*
*Runs with the last word!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

*Looks after Shikamaru running*
May I introduce you to Mathilda?
Mathilda, say hello to Shikamaru...
*Aims his rifle on Shikamaru's shoulder and shoots*
*The impact of the bullet makes S. spin like a spinning top, TLW slips out of his hand and comes flying back to TW...*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

hmm.
*Hits Perfect Dodge*
*Throws Sand at Timberwolf*
*Grabs TLW and attempts to run out of rifle range*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2006)

TLW escaped!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

Escape!? How can that be?! Bear is driving?
*takes last word*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm not quite sure if you are able to leave the shooting range of this rifle...
Though you are quite fast... one mile in this short time...
By the way, if you didn't notice... I'm wearing glasses...
*Aims once more at Shikamaru, this time a little lower...*
Keep on running, boy, keep on running... You know, with increasing distance grows the accuracy of this gun... OK, two miles now, wonderful...
*Shoots*
*Shoots again*
*and again*
Now try to dodge this swarm of six bullets...


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

**Draws attention to the fact that TW doesn't have a gun licence*

*In the ensuing drama... makes off with TLW*

hehe

 *


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 22, 2006)

*Trips Mango, takes the TLW and jumps on a motorcycle with sidecar*


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

**jumps out of the sidecar.. ha HA!... & leaps off .. TLW intact*

 *


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 22, 2006)

*drives behind Mango and in a sweeping gesture picks up the TLW and rides off into the sunset singing "HAPPY TRAILS"*


----------



## fatlane (Jun 22, 2006)

If that doesn't kill this thread, I don't know what would. Only a loser would post something after that masterpiece.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

What masterpiece? Hope you won't mind me taking the last word again...
'Bye!


----------



## fatlane (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh jeez... losers already!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Who? Me?
 *LOL*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 22, 2006)

Me is the winner today..... so far.....


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2006)

*Congratulations!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't be too sure!


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*OK.

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 23, 2006)

Good boy!..I like your response when I demanded TLW..."OK"...*pats his lil head and skips off the prize*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

A prize for me too?  


Ok, then.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

What about a pizza?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

C O W A B U N G A !!!


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> What about a pizza?




*Mmmmm... sounds good! :eat2: 

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Excellent, even!


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*But I wonder what kind of pizza....  *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh, sleepy pizza...
You two are gonna sleep, y'know...

And I'm gonna get TLW!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello TLW that I will only know for 2.4 seconds until someone else takes you away from me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

You were lucky!


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Very Lucky!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

But all luck ends sometimes...


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> But all luck ends sometimes...



*Even if you carry a horseshoe!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Horses carry four of them and can be very unlucky, though...


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*They need to be carried upright for good luck.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

I've seen a pic of a fatal car accident - the car had a horseshoe on the radiator grille...


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ahh... but which way was the horseshoe pointing??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

Upright...


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*I believe you need to hold it in a U for it to give good luck.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

In a U?


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2006)

*U formation*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

One horseshoe in a formation???


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll take your horseshoe and raise you a rabbit's foot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll raise a safe...


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'll raise a safe...




**cracks the safe and steals TLW*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

TLW wasn't in that safe...


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Ahh... so I've discovered.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Would you mind holding this safe?
... And the 10-ton weight laying upon?


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*No thanks.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Too bad. Then I'll have to throw them at you...


----------



## mango (Jun 24, 2006)

*Eeek!

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2006)

You rang?????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

LOL!
Uhm... er, yes...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 24, 2006)

End this already.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

You again? This is a never ending story...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

*signs* it is the song{story} that never ends...yes it goes on and on my FRIENDS.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

A singing sign - or a signing song?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

lol....I was signing....couldnt you see me??? *painfully finger spells out each letter of the song*


(thats why I need the effing edit button! lol)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry, but that's like waving hands to me...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah its like that...but a little different, lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

It's always a little different, isn't it?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

I...am always a "little different" lol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

I'd say it's quite normal to be a little different...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

oh, Im a little more different than a little different, lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, you're more than normal, right?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

*giggles* amazing what having a cute face can do to decieve people


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Decieve? My dictionary is somewhat clueless about that...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

Here...let me pass you my "speeeeshull dictionary" lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

Uhm... er...
 (should I be blushing right now?)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

nope...not yet, lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2006)

*phew* Er... where did I stop?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2006)

I should stop before this becomes sexual harrassment, lol


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Well... this is all very confusing...

 *


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

So how is the weather?


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Umm... this isn't the Question thread.

 *


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

lol..you know....I thought that after posting that, lol. good call.


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Cheers.

 *


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

That's ok


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm back from the land of dreams...


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*Dream on!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry, no way. I'm wide awake now.


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*OK.

Suit yourself.

:bow: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, to suit myself, I'd need the last word...


----------



## mango (Jun 25, 2006)

*You're very demanding!

 *


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 25, 2006)

Not demanding...just know what I want really.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2006)

You said it, girl!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 26, 2006)

(((((( TLW )))))))) :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

*taps on swamptoads shoulder*
Sorry to interrupt you hugging TLW, but does that boiling girl over there belong to you?


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*Boiling girl?? eh??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

LOL!
Not your girl...
I tried to translate a german term... got quite funny...


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*Ack... transliterations...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

... can sometimes be fun:
"If you think, you can beat me over the ear, then you are on the woodway!"
Is the literal translation to a german proverb that means as much as:
"If you belive you can fool me, you're barking up the wrong tree..."


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2006)

*... those crazy Germans...

 *


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 26, 2006)

*Bribes the TLW with a bourbon and then back into the sidecar*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 26, 2006)

drunkeness to insue...fun fun fun


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2006)

Our beloved last word has once more earned a second article...
(TLW means *T*he *L*ast *W*ord...  )


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 26, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((TLW))))))))))))))))))))))





Timberwolf said:


> Our beloved last word has once more earned a second article...
> (TLW means *T*he *L*ast *W*ord...  )


----------



## fatlane (Jun 26, 2006)

You need a TLA for TLW?

Wild.


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*TLA??

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

The lost article, I think.


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ahh... was thinking maybe The Lost Ark.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

You may possibly be right. I'm not quite sure about it.


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*Yes.

I believe so.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

OK. Back to topic. The last word. Is mine. Or is it a mine?


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2006)

*Enemy Mine*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Fine, hog all the ememies....Im going to get lunch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

I wish you a good appetite... :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 27, 2006)

Eggs, sausage, ketchup and toast. yum


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2006)

Why do I feel so lost, all the sudden?


----------



## mango (Jun 28, 2006)

*Hmmmm....

*rescues TLW from page 2 (!) *

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2006)

Page 2?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, I've found myself... And the last word, too!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

lol...ok Ive let you have the last word for far too long darling, lol. Now, the victory is MINE!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, I'm sorry to say so, but right now, there will be no victory...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 10, 2006)

Dont make me wrestle you to the ground...cuz I will!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Uhm, should I fear that?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

Bah Humbug!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2006)

Bad Homburg?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats one of Charle's Dickens characters, Ebenezer Scrooge, from the story A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Tryin' to 'fuze me?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 11, 2006)

If I were you...I might fear it. Thats 530ish pounds of woman who can kick over her head and do the splits wrestling you for the last word, lol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds quite impressive, but...

I've had a job where I have been moving tons of weight just with my hands...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 11, 2006)

you can move tons with you hands eh? Tons at once?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, you could say so...
Believe me, I know how to handle a girl like you...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2006)

*yawns and picks up the TLW and waits for the 9am bus to roll through*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

*rolls along with his bike and snatches it from sleepy snuggletiger*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2006)

*takes his fishing rod and hooks the TLW and reels it in*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2006)

*ties the fishing line to the tail of a wild bull and sneaks away with TLW*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 11, 2006)

You only thought that you were so cleverly sneaky!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 12, 2006)

I remember when... I remember I remember when I took the last word...
There was something so pleasant about that phase.
Even your emotions had an echo
In so much space

Come on now, who do you, who do you, who do you, who do you think you are,
Ha ha ha bless your soul
You really think you're in control?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

In full control... Though I know what you mean... But it wears out by time...



@swamptoad: I'm cleverlier and sneakier than you could ever imagine...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2006)

*lackidasically saunters up and absconds with the TLW from Timberwolf*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

*waddles in....tickles snuggle to get TLW....waddles quietly back out*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2006)

*bribes the TLW with a box of chocolate*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

I could imagine that the box of chocolate would be helpful to bribe our beloved BBSSBBW, but The Last Word...
*takes TLW from ST, who's busy to avoid getting in between of BBSSBBW and that box of chocolate*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm chocolate....too bad Im half sick from the quart of ice cream I just killed.  :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2006)

*uses his magnet to pick the TLW up, and then swooshes away with the TLW in his super snuggletiger outfit*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 12, 2006)

(Has not idea what a TLW is, but will join in on the fun)

Tackles Snuggletiger, squashes him like a pancake. While he's trying to get his breath, finds the TLW hidden in his super Snuggletiger outfit. Triumphantly flees with the TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

TLW is "*T*he *L*ast *W*ord" (see thread title), the additional "the" is there only by fault. But it's all fun, that's right...
I think, I'll have it for now...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 12, 2006)

Be nice to her....Ive been posting on this thread for hella days and I just figured out what TLW was yesterday, lmfao....Im a quick one..or so they say.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL! Butt it would be nice if you'd try to keep your body parts together after laughing them off... 

PS: I'm always nice, didn't you know?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 12, 2006)

*speaks softly*
*carries a big stick*
*takes the last word*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Interesting attempt. What's that stick for?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

Glad you asked about the use of the stick. I "borrowed" said stick and hit you over the head with it. I now have TLW. Hehehehe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Ouch. *rubs head* That wasn't nice. Don't expect me to be nice to you anytime further...
(In this thread, that means...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

But, but, but...I didn't hit you hard. Really. Be nice!! (I still have TLW!!)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

*Drops big giant anvil on BBWsweetheart and scoops up the TLW after being smooshed*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

*takes anvil from bbwsweetheart's back and throws it after snuggletiger*
That was nasty... There are better ways to treat the girls for getting access to TLW...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

*catches the anvil and apologizes, offers free pancakes in exchange for TLW*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Sounds better. But there must be some punishment. You won't get TLW now.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

*puts out a box of free cookies to apologize and trades in his super snuggletiger outfit*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

So many apologies... Cool outfit, BTW... If you want to get TLW, you gotta catch me... if you can.
*disappears as if beamed away*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 13, 2006)

We come from the land of the ice and snow,
from the midnight sun where the hot springs blow~
The hammer of the gods~
Will drive our ships to new lands~
To fight the horde, singing and crying:
Valhalla, I am coming... to take the last word.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

*mumbling through a carrot*
What's up, doc?
...
...
BTW, TLW isn't in Walhalla, it's still with me...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

*gets his super sneaky communicator and beams up to a space shuttle where he can search for TLW complete with cool Trekkie outfit*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

After being treated at the hospital for giant anvil injuries, hobbles, with the aid of crutches, to the transporter pad and has Scotty beam me up. Head immediately, slowly and in agonizing pain, (note to self: must ask Bones for a pain killer) for the weapons room. Have Kirk locate super sneaky and MEAN Snuggletiger. Find him and stun him and take TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

What made you think he had TLW? He was still seaching... 

Hope you'll recover soon...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

MINE.


Oh alright...


Somebody hurry up and steal it from me.


Well...

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Just waitin' for the bus... er, the right time...


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 14, 2006)

the last word is mine


----------



## Deemondess (Jul 14, 2006)

tiptoes in and pinches the last word turns it into chocolate and promptly eats it now that was nice :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 14, 2006)

*hiding from the enterprise crew, runs down a mine shaft and finds the TLW hiding in a gold mine, swoops the TLW Up and hides it someplace else*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Seems like that gold mine actually was in Deemondess' stomach... Did she eat the TLW-chocolate without unpacking?... interesting...
*takes TLW from the sleeping snuggletiger and flies away with his '34 Pontiac Coupe Shuttle*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 14, 2006)

Has Scotty beam the TLW to a secret undisclosed location..somewhere out in space...but galaxies away from the orbiting Timberwolf. (Has Enterprise crew call of the search for SnuggleTiger...for now!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

*Arrives at his flying saucer to find his crew having diverted Enterprise's Transporter Beam to our freight room. Orders invisible mode and sets flight speed to Warp 15 to a galaxy far, far away...*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 15, 2006)

Save by "Q"! To amuse himself, "Q" easily locates Timberwolf's ship AND, more important, TLW. Q gives TLW to moi so the battle for TLW can continue. (Deux ex machina?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

*kicks "Q"'s ass and calls his people to take care of him*
*pops up beneath TLW and takes it back to his ship*
Q's visit was a real surprise... But you don't have to be a "Q" to find TLW over a long distance...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

Calls Timberwolf's cell phone "long distance" to ask if he...has a cup of sugar that I could borrow to make some candy. While Timberwolf is on the line, triangulates his position. Zip in and wrest TLW away...take it to parts unknown...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, 

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello Swamptoad!

zip-a-dee-ay,
My, oh, my, what a wonderful day.
Plenty of sunshine headin' my way,


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

Zip-a-dee-doo-dah!
Zip-a-dee-ay!

 

*humming the rest of the tune with Mr. Blue Bird on my shoulder.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

*appears right beneath swamptoad and silently pickpockets TLW to disappear through the next tree*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

You think that you are Tarzan?

*laughs*

Oh wait you weren't swinging from a vine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope. I was just stepping into a massive trunk.
BTW, right now, I'm just sticking my head out of one...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 17, 2006)

calmly walks by in a tux and uses the walking cane to snatch the TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> calmly walks by in a tux and uses the walking cane to snatch *the* TLW


The The Last Word?
BTW, how did you get your cane into the massive wood of this tree trunk?
I was only sticking out my head, TLW was still inside...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 17, 2006)

Snuggletiger magic


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 17, 2006)

takes the last word... pauses for a second... and ponders what the meaning of this whole contest is, and what its doing to everyone on the boards... Cant we just share the last word?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 17, 2006)

While Shikamura's head is in the clouds, tiptoes (as quietly as a bbw can) and takes TLW.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2006)

Good day, Sir. 


I said Good DAY, Sir!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

Willy Wonka?

What's wrong?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

*sticks his head through the wall*
Everything that isn't right, I'd say...
*grabs TLW and disappears again*


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmmmmm....


I somehow keep finding TLW....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2006)

*WATCHOUT!!!! It's an explosive copy!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 18, 2006)

That's right (re: explosive copy) ; I still have T "real" LW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Uhm, excuse me, but what are you going to do with that snake in your hand?

I'm the one who's got T "real" LW! *snicker*

*floats into a cloud*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 19, 2006)

Ahhh! A snake! Is it big and wiggly?? Hehehe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Who's got to handle a snake? Me? Nope! _You_ should know best what kind of snake is wriggling up your arm... Just take a look...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 20, 2006)

Never mind a possible snake! You can't distract me from TLW. I am keeping a close watch on it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

You must be having real good eyes... I'm standing on the back side of the moon.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 20, 2006)

*zings along on roller skates and picks up the TLW with a magent and transports himself to a secret location*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow.. You're quite good at skating... As I've heard, it isn't easy skating on the moon...
I think you already know there isn't any location secret enough that I wouldn't be able to find you...
*takes TLW and disappears to a "NO SKATING" area*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 21, 2006)

It isn't easy to zing either! 

Easily locates the no skating zone, where Timber Wolf is hiding out, and defiantly skates over and snatches TLW. Glide off with the prize to a galaxy far far away.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

(A police officer adressing me with a slightly puzzled expression on his face: "He, wasn't that a scater stealing you something? Where did he go?" Me: "Don't worry, I'll get him." *disappearing in front of his eyes*)
I guess he'll blame the heat for what he saw... hallucinations, y'know... 

*taking a shortcut through a black hole*
Gotcha! *beams TLW to his spaceship and speeds up to ludicrous speed*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2006)

aims a boomerang at the TLW and whistles a Dean Martin tune.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

A boomerang that tops ludicrous speed? 
Even Link's boomerang isn't *that* fast...
Evasive action delta!
*spaceship ties a knot into space and dives into the next worm-hole*
You may whistle as many Dean Martin tunes as you want, TLW is still mine!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 21, 2006)

No, TLW is mine, mine, mine, all mine. It's my precious!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

*scratches head*
It's a really interesting feature of some people to pop up in a spaceship flying in the middle of nowhere to claim the last word...
*beams bbwsweetheart to the surface of Squornshellous Zeta*
Greet Zem from me...  I'll take TLW home... or so.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

Zem says, "Hi." I'll take TLW. Thank you very much.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh, hi. Which Zem did you meet?
 (Darn temporal disturbances... Sending people anywhere but the place they'd belong to...)

Need a lift?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

The fa Zem, of course! (I think I'm in love!!  ) Love those temporal disturbemces. No lift necessary. I think I'll stay with Zem and TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry, but TLW isn't allowed to stay on Squornshellous Zeta... The Vogons would destroy the planet to get it... And then we would be having a serious mattress problem...
(A FA mattress... things get happening... *shakes head* )


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

*waves a white flag of truce and absconds with the TLW*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

One day I'll shoot you for the extra "the"...
TLW means: "*The *_*L*_ast _*W*_ord"...
You may *not* reach your hands out for TLW until you leave out the second "the"...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

Grabs TLW says touchy touchy and hopscotches away to a land with waterfalls and nymphs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice here... *looks around*
Wow! BBW nymphs... quite rare...
Ah! There you are... Hope you don't mind me taking TLW away from here...
Those darn Vogons got the trail of TLW... Don't want this wonderful world to be destroyed... Bye!
This will be a hard fight...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey! I defeated those Vogons! Yay!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, Timberwolf you are a hero for defeating the mattress-destroying Vogons, but they are microscopic creatures and there were only two!! 

Gently takes TLW and goes off to a green land full of worshipping fas and flowers. Ahh. Bliss. I am in a hammock, swaying in the gentle breeze caused by the barely clad fas waving peacock fans, being hand fed lovely juicy grapes by a very handsome fa. Yummy.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Your gentle breeze just turned into a very strong gust of wind and blew TLW into my clutches. *evil grin*

Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

After those heavy arguments with the Vogons (BTW, bbwsweetheart, they're not microcopic... My ship looked microscopic to theirs  and they can destroy entire planets!) I'm in the mood to do anything to get TLW...
Surrender! You're facing the guy who destroyed an entire Vogon fleet!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

You and what army?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

No army... Just plain ol' me...
If you'd be so kind to hand over TLW... NOW!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

Well you don't have to destroy me for TLW and be all grumpy about it.

*Wait*

 

I'm still alive.

*Phew*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Did I scare you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

My you must have a tiny ship, Timberwolf! Granted, the Vogons' is tinier in comparison. Really! You shouldn't exaggerate so! Two is not an army. And they, the army of TWO Vogons, could only destroy tiny microscopic planetoids.

I will now shut the door of the lunatic asylum and take off with TLW. I'm sure the nice men and women in white suits will let you out once your mind is no longer clouded by delusions.

(BTW - you may have a tiny ship, but you have a great SOH!!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, the Vogons were so nice to convince the officials of the lunatic asylum that their ships aren't that tiny... in this reality.
I know there are other realities where the Vogons have to fear fleas, but here their ships are gigantic. The people in the asylum first thought night was falling, but as the Vogons started to speak and threatened to destroy the entire planet, it scared the hell out of them. They let me go, hoping my escape would distract the Vogons from the planet. It worked, and now I could need some help repairing my poor spaceship... Ten Vogon battlecriusers are a little much, even for my ship... 
But I think we might get some rest... According to my informations, I destroyed their entire attack fleet, and rebuilding these giant ships will take some years...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

Here I come to save the day! I have brought some mechanics with me to repair your space ship. While you are resting, I gently take TLW. (You need to save your strength.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Aww, thanks, you're a real sweetheart... :bow:
But watch out, there are some rude guys out there... All they want is TLW...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Could I rent TLW and have no late fees, pretty please?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

No! (That would be against the rules! See section 212, subsection 12, part b.) Sorry.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmmm...

Well...

Is that a rabbit over there? *points*

< and then quietly sneaks away with TLW, know what I mean? >


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

*Lassos swamptoad and pulls him back*
Stealing isn't allowed, either. 
...
:doh:
...
*walks away whistling, looking up*
Nice weather, isn't it?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice weather, indeed.

Here ya go!

Try on this Lasso.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey! Fits like a glove! *tries to move*
You have quite a gripping personality, did you know?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 27, 2006)

Zings along in a sidecar and picks up TLW and rides off into the ocean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Ocean? What ocean? We're in a desert!
BTW, a sidecar without a bike?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 27, 2006)

if you didn't have around the Vogons and their ship you would have seen how its possible.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

If I hadn't taken care of the Vogons, we wouldn't be seeing anything...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

I've split in two so I can scout both the ocean and the desert for TLW. Oh. There it is! Me and myself join together again and go to the 12th dimension.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

*entering from the 13th dimension*
Oh, here you are... 
*takes TLW and changes to a secret dimension*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

There are no "secret" dimensions! Are there? Hmmm. I'll just follow the homing device on TLW and find out. TLW, I missed you! Let's go to parts unknown...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

...where no man has gone before...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 28, 2006)

finds TLW and zig zags around the cosmos on ice skates.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

*scatters some grit around the cosmos and catches TLW as snuggletiger stumbles*
Gotcha!
*jumps into his spaceship and slips into the next wormhole to earth*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

*...where Timberwolf finds moi at the head of a Vogon blockade of the wormhole! Hehehe. (I seduced the tiny commander with my devastating bbwness.) Take TLW and head off at warp speed...even I don't know where I'm headed!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, these Vogons are really tiny... I put them all in a bag and beamed them home...
*locks in on TLW's homing device and enters the slipstream*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

Hint - I didn't go anywhere near the slipstream. No wonder I still have TLW.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2006)

Somebody slip ?¿?¿?

-------> TLW IS MINE !!!! <--------


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

*leaving the slipstream*
Darn, that was way too far.
*pulls a 1-80 and races back with Warp 12*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 29, 2006)

If you're speeding back to where you started, it's too late! TLW is looong gone. After slipping, I made a very athletic recovery, worthy of Tara Lipinski, took possession of TLW, and scored a touchdown!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

Quite impressive...
Thanks for laying TLW right into my hand...
Hope your landing on me wasn't too hard...
Changed myself into some grassy soil laying down here...
*submerges into the ground*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

Ohh! A shape-shifting spaceship! I am in awe. I go into mole mode and dig a tunnel like there's a bbw behind me thinking that if she catches me she'll get some chocolate. (I dig mighty quick!) I dig so fast that I go past your spaceship and have to back track to find you and TLW. Since I've started tunneling, why not head off to China?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

Spaceship? Me? I'm doing the shapeshifting thing, not my spaceship...
By the way, what are you digging for?
*changes into a wolf and trots through the Black Forest*
(That's an area in germany, FYI)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

I must have switched to dingbat mode because I can't remember why I'm digging. For treasure maybe? Wasn't I chasing you? Who am I? Then since we were underground, I just kept going? 

(I may be a space cadet at times, but I do know where The Black Forest is located....Baden-Württemberg.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I must have switched to dingbat mode because I can't remember why I'm digging. For treasure maybe? Wasn't I chasing you? Who am I? Then since we were underground, I just kept going?


Well, I think, you tried to catch me in order to get TLW... 



bbwsweetheart said:


> (I may be a space cadet at times, but I do know where The Black Forest is located....Baden-Württemberg.)


:bow:


I mentioned it because I had been hiding there once before and someone tried to burn down the entire area...  ...to catch me.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I think, you tried to catch me in order to get TLW...
> 
> :bow:
> 
> ...



*YIKES*

:doh: 

:shocked: 

p.s. TLW is mine again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you sure?


I mean, really sure?


Think twice!



*takes TLW and enters Nautilus II, heading for the deep sea*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

Haha! I knew we were headed for the sea because, in general, wolves who have almost been caught in burning forests generally head to some body of water to put out the fire! (Even if the burning happened centuries ago.) 

I swim over to Nautlis II to take TLW. I swim away to join the singing mermaids.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Gives the mermaid a cookie for TLW and hops along the ocean floor whistling Benny Bell's song "SHAVING CREAM" while dribbling TLW like a basketball.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Haha! I knew we were headed for the sea because, in general, wolves who have almost been caught in burning forests generally head to some body of water to put out the fire!


Well, I didn't get caught, I left the area before the fire got started...



snuggletiger said:


> ...while dribbling TLW like a basketball.


 Poor word...
*performs a steal to get TLW and dives into a black smoker (that's a deep sea volcano, for those who don't know) jumps into his waiting shuttle and launces via Mt. St. Helens to his spaceship, leaving the solar system*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

Stands by the solar system and takes TLW for a game of midnight basketball at a Gym to be named later to watch an exhibition game of children playing basketball.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

Hoping for another COOKIE (chocolate chip?), I time-travel to the gym that hasn't been named yet. Cookie!! COOKIE!! (Picture Cookie Monster in dire need of a cookie!!!) Lost in cookie mania, I eat TLW. Gulp. Burp. (Pardon me!!)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2006)

I can't believe she ate the whole thing and she wasn't cookie monsterish fuzzy either. There needs to be a British Board of Inquiry. Inquiry Inquiry. Gathers the pieces of TLW and tries to glue it back together with superglue


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

Glue together a TLW-cookie? Ewww...
BTW, the original was in my hands all the time since I left the solar system. You only caught a cookie as you grabbed for TLW... 

Uhm, bbwsweetheart, like some more TLW-cookies? (no glue in them, I promise!) *puts a box of TLW-cookies on the table*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

Hungry! Oh look! A cookie table. Yum. Crunch. Crunch. Crunch. Presto. No more table. I will now eat your spaceship. Licks lips. More. More.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2006)

My spaceship? That won't be good for your teeth... No cookie,you know? It's harder than stone... 
It's got weapons and it knows how to use them... And it will use them if you try any kind of attack, even biting!
I could beam you to a cookie planet. It's bigger than our sun, what do you think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 1, 2006)

Beam me! Beam me! The massive sugar high from downing the impossibly big cookie planet will give me the energy to streak so fast with TLW that noone will ever catch me.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 1, 2006)

trips bbwsweetheart with all the energy and takes TLW while resuming their duet of SHAVING CREAM.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 1, 2006)

Ouch!  Blame Snuggletiger for the earthquakes quivering all over the world; he should not trip a speeding bbw! The results can be devastating. Anyone seen Snuggle lately? (MY POINT EXACTLY!) Also can be rewarding as TLW bounced back to me.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 1, 2006)

Emerges from the rubble, waves his hand letting snuggletiger magic help all the injured critters and hops on a pogo stick to take TLW Camping by a waterfall.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2006)

*steps out of the waterfall - completely dry - takes TLW, changes into a fish and swims towards the sea*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

Runs into my mouth! I'm a shark with lots of shiny sharp teeth. Eat Timberwolf-fish and TLW. Rumbling tummy ache. Need some Rolaid relief!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

No good idea eating me...
*changes quickly growing into a giant octopus that bursts out of bbwshark's, er, bbwsweetheart's tummy and heads in a big cloud of ink seawards*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

I take my preposterously huge sponge and soak up the ink and Timberoctopus. I wring out the sponge, and out pops TLW (and a few inky octopi legs. Ewwww! Heheeh.) Oh my lovely TLW. We must float off to a lovely resort under fair blue skies and remove those nasty stains.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 2, 2006)

dresses up as a fancy french waiter and takes tlw out for breakfast at the fancy schamncy resort.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

will someone please explain to me what this thread is all about? I'm sure its really simple. humor me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2006)

Best would be you start reading the thread from the start...
First, there is the explanation of what's going on;
second it should be real fun reading all the ingenious nonsense we've done...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

Zee French breakfast. Eeet iz tasty. I should, "Look a bbw!" When Snuggletiger turns to look, I sweep TLW into my purse and sashay off...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

Should be "shout" not "should". Freudian slip.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

Things keep happening... even if we don't want them to...
Just like my taking the last word...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 4, 2006)

So when is somebody going to have their 999th attempt of getting that last word?  

*Not like I am counting* :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 4, 2006)

Is there a big prize? I hope it's cash. The things I could buy for TLW and me. A snug little house on a lake for the summer. We'd go to Hawaii or other exotic places during the winter. The places and things TLW and I would go and do.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd like to join you... As long as it's warm enough troughout the summer...

(@ swamptoad: this is my post #270 in this thread...)


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm bringing my snorkler and goggles.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2006)

Gooogles? Oooooops, seems I need new glasses... ;p


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 5, 2006)

You do need googles so you can keep a close eye on TLW when swimming at the lake in front of the snug log cabin.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2006)

I need to google to find that cabin...
_Then_ I could make use of some goggles...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll give you a clue: the cabin is SOMEWHERE. Hehehehe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Found it!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 6, 2006)

How can you find something that doesn't exist?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2006)

TLW and I are going on a nature hike.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> How can you find something that doesn't exist?


That's my secret... 



swamptoad said:


> TLW and I are going on a nature hike.


*crosses your path and takes TLW on a hang glider trip*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 7, 2006)

Swings by very very sturdy vines, a la Tarzan, through the air. Scoops TLW from the hang-glider and continues on into the deepest and darkest recesses of the jungle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

*changes into a monkey to follow bbwsweetheart, exchanges TLW for a chocolate copy of it and disappears in the darkness of the jungle*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 8, 2006)

Blinded by chocolate! Unfair! 

Gather bunches of bananas to distract the timberwolf-monkey. Peel a tempting banana to feed the wolf-monkey creature. Scurry away with TLW while the ungodly critter is preoccopied with the bananas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2006)

*grin* That won't work! I don't like bananas...

BTW, you're carrying once again a chocolate version of TLW...

*changes into an eagle-owl and flies away*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I don't like bananas either. Who's going to eat them? 

I'm in a chocolate coma. Very happy and my brain is not working properly. However, I am curious about what an eagle-owl looks like so when I feel like going after the TLW I know what I'm looking for. Is the eagle part the front, and the owl part the back? Is it all owl except for eagle wings?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, this is an eagle owl... 

View attachment 576px-Bubo_bubo_winter_1.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2006)

...but I changed again...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Did you change...YOUR UNDERWEAR? Hehehehe.
:kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2006)

Ever seen an animal wearing underwear?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 9, 2006)

_I once saw a woman with one of those little "purse" dogs. She had a rhinestone collar on the critter, and what looked like tiny BVD underpants on him.

Perhaps they were little doggie Depends. She might have been concerned about him taking a dump in her Coach bag. _


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Those tiny little purse-dogs sporting undies seem to be the latest accessory amongst the shoppers of the world. It's beyond my scope of understanding.

Using my chocolate-derived power, I change The-Artist-Formerly-Known-As-Timberwolf (TAFKAT) into a diapered purse dog. I deposit him into Paris Hilton's Channel bag, she mistakes him for Tinkerbell, and charge back into the jungle with TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Those tiny little purse-dogs sporting undies seem to be the latest accessory amongst the shoppers of the world. It's beyond my scope of understanding.
> 
> Using my chocolate-derived power, I change The-Artist-Formerly-Known-As-Timberwolf (TAFKAT) into a diapered purse dog. I deposit him into Paris Hilton's Channel bag, she mistakes him for Tinkerbell, and charge back into the jungle with TLW.


:shockedaris Hilton?!?!?!?!:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shockedslight case of panic)
*quietly changes place with Tinkerbell and hides in a shady dead end. There, I change back into a human being, looking like Green Lantern. Using the power of the ring, I get TLW back to my side*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 10, 2006)

Sigh. Green Lantern magic IS NOT MATCH FOR THE POWER OR CHOCOLATE!! Mwahahaha. I am kind. Poof! I make Paris Hilton gain 250 lbs. Then I change transport the essense of you into Tinkerbell. You are now in the purse of mega-size Paris Hilton. TLW and I are off to NAAFA. Join us!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow! Hail to the power of chocolate!
*uses Jedi mind trick to lead the 300+ lbs. P.H. to NAAFA, leaves Tinkerbell's body and lets his spaceship reconstruct his own body*
*uses TLW's built-in homing device to locate it in between of all the people and beams it on board of his spaceship*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2006)

Did you all run out of spaceships?
What about some spacehips, then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 15, 2006)

My spaceship has been docked at the NAAFA convention for the last few days. I thought I'd let you have TLW to lull you into a false sense of security,but not any longer; I am back! Having indulged in the tasty NAAFA convention food, I just use the gravity generated by my spherical self to pull TLW AND your spaceship into my orbit. I take my beloved TLW. I then take a big breath and, then, with a mighty puff send you so far away that you don't know where you are.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

I fear the puff was a little miscalculated... I'm still (or perhaps again?) in an orbit around your belly...

*creates some chocolate copies of his spaceship in order to distract her from TLW, changes it with a chocolate copy of it and disappears silently*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 16, 2006)

Grabs TLW from all the chocolate and space ship mess and heads off to a nice quiet tavern for ribaldry and funny stories.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

*enters the tavern, takes a drink and tells a story that is so funny that all present burst into roaring laughter, sneaks up to snuggletiger (Hi! Nice to have you back here!), grabs TLW and sails away...*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

*Rips a hole in the sail....trips over TLW and then decides to do more ripping...*

*Timberwolf staggers and accidently kicks TLW in my grasp*

Thanks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2006)

*angrily pushes the red button that blows the mast into the sky*
*starts the powerboat engines to race after swamptoad*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 16, 2006)

A race is afoot! 

I take my super duper fast cigar speedboat out of the boathouse and go so fast that Timberwold can't even see my wake. I overtake Swamptoad easily. I zip around his boat so fast that a whirlpool is created. Before Swamptoad and his boat are sucked under, I take TLW. Off I go..maybe to Cuba. Maybe to St. Johns. Who knows?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

**Prays for TLW*

*POOF* & *VOILA*

(my prayers are answered)

:: YAY!!! ::

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

*races along and snatches TLW*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 17, 2006)

Comes along side with his groucho marx disguise and takes TLW deep sea fishing


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey, Groucho! Where are your brothers' shoes?

*As he takes a look, I grab TLW and hide behind his back*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 17, 2006)

Mosey along in my deep-sea fishing boat until I spot Timberwolf, with TLW, hiding behind Groucho-Snuggletiger. Quote an old Groucho Marxism to confuse my prey (Timberwolf and Groucho-Snuggletiger): "I sent the club a wire stating, PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT ME AS A MEMBER." Hustle off, to the beat of The Hustle, with TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2006)

Ooookayy, let's do the hustle...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

You can't do the hustle! I've CONFUSED you with a Groucho Marxism. It will take you a while to recover.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Confusion won't stop me anymore... I got used to it. 

*locks her in a giant filled chocolate egg and disappears with TLW*


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*Returns from a long sojourn... TLW intact!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey, long time no see... glad *you're* intact...


----------



## mango (Aug 18, 2006)

*I'm always in tact.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

Full of rhythm, huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope you locked me in a huge chocolate egg. I won't be looking for TLW until I've consumed my prison.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 18, 2006)

Mango,

If you were at the NAAFA convention, I think you drew my name from the raffle ticket draw, night of the ballroom dance, for the package to the 2007 NAAFA convention in Las Vegas. Thanks! :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I hope you locked me in a huge chocolate egg. I won't be looking for TLW until I've consumed my prison.


Well, what do you associate with the word "giant"? If it would be flying around the earth, everybody seeing it would think of a new moon... 
(I hope that's big enough...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 19, 2006)

The (burp) enormous moon-size (burp! pardon me) chocolate prison-(burp) egg is no more. Pardon. However, the humungous quantity of chococate I ingested (burp) has created quite a bit of gas. This huge amount of chocolate-turned-gas has through some law of physics that I cannot explain caused the gravity to lighten. Cows and skyscrapers and oceans and people and TLW are floating about. I fly through the air, gas-propelled, of course, and take TLW. I "toot" off. (Perhaps enormous chocolate prisons are too dangerous for life as we know it on Earth?)


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

--- sucks in some helium and asks in such a sweet innocent voice:

"May I have TLW for a little while? ---


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

*attempts to sneak away with the Last Word*


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

"I'll trade you a scrum-diddly-umptious cookie for TLW." :eat2: 

Whadda ya say cookie monster?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "I'll trade you TLW for a scrum-diddly-umptious cookie." :eat2:
> 
> Whadda ya say cookie monster?



Must.. control.. cravings... Must... I.. want... Coooooooookie!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Must.. control.. cravings... Must... I.. want... Coooooooookie!



hahahaha!!!

:bow:


----------



## mango (Aug 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Mango,
> 
> If you were at the NAAFA convention, I think you drew my name from the raffle ticket draw, night of the ballroom dance, for the package to the 2007 NAAFA convention in Las Vegas. Thanks! :kiss2:



*Yes. That was me.

I believe the 2007 NAAFA Convention will be in Chicago. Hope you enjoy it!

There will however be a big BBW bash in Vegas next summer too!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I think, right now, we are holding the "TLW Convention" over here at Dimensions. 

Who'll have the last word in the end?

Will it be that fruity guy from down under?
Or the toad from the swamps?

A snuggly tiger?
Or the cookie monster?

Our chocoholic BBW sweetheart?
Or a wolf from outer space?

Perhaps someone completely different?

Who will it be?
Who will it be?

Will we ever know?

Stay tuned for the answer...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

In the end, there can be only one. May it be Dunkin (donut) McCloud...NO!! I mean ME!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey! New looks?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes! And new locks - had a trim. I need to change my previous response to may it be moi, instead of me, to suit my new looks.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 21, 2006)

*THE

LAST

WORD

IS

MINE!!!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

What's all this shouting about?

Do you really believe that the loudest will get the last word?


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you really believe that the loudest will get the last word?



*Not Nececelery...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Celery? Why celery?


----------



## mango (Aug 21, 2006)

*Crunchy.*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 21, 2006)

Crunches on a celery stick like a cigar ala Groucho and takes TLW to a place with ponds of chocolate and swings and a ferris wheel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Ponds of chocolate? I'd say watchout for bbwsweetheart...
I'll take care for TLW, meanwhile...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 21, 2006)

Antenna tingling! I sense ponds of chocolate! Reset course from TLW to ponds of chocolate instead. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2006)

That was close...
I'd better find a good hide before she finished the chocolate ponds...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 22, 2006)

Take your time! I'm swimming and splashing about in the ponds of chocolate. :eat1: However, you do have the round, fragrant, and orange fruit from down under, the Toad of The Swamp, a fuzzy Cookie Monster, a tiger that likes to snuggle, and OTHERS to worry about...:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Take your time! I'm swimming and splashing about in the ponds of chocolate. :eat1: However, you do have the round, fragrant, and orange fruit from down under, the Toad of The Swamp, a fuzzy Cookie Monster, a tiger that likes to snuggle, and OTHERS to worry about...:bow:


They won't bother me that much...


----------



## mango (Aug 22, 2006)

*We won't?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Surprised?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2006)

shocked and amazed as he and TLW go on the monorail at Disneyland


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

*detours the monorail into the ghost train, disguises as a skeleton and snatches TLW as st passes by*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

BOO!  

Those real ghosts from The Haunted Mansion are SCARY! I can't believe you dropped TLW like a hot potato and ran away to leave TLW to fend for itself! The ghosts and I adjourn to The Haunted Mansion to join the ghastly midnight party.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

*big grin*

It wasn't TLW I dropped... This one's called TLC... Get it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *big grin*
> 
> It wasn't TLW I dropped... This one's called TLC... Get it?



Wahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't you like chocolate anymore? 

TLC means *T*his *L*ovely *C*hocolate...  :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## mango (Aug 23, 2006)

*mmmmm.... chocolate... :eat2: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh, another chocoholic? Maybe we should found a club.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 23, 2006)

Fights the ghosts, crashes the party and saves TLW from becoming a ghostly sacrifice.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Seems like you missed something...

TLW hasn't been on that ghost party...

You took away the chocolate from bbwsweetheart... :doh: :shocked:

I'd suggest you'd better run for your life...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't you like chocolate anymore?
> 
> TLC means *T*his *L*ovely *C*hocolate...  :eat2: :eat1:



Ohhhhh! Misunderstanding. TLC usually means Tender Loving Care; I thought the gloves were coming off. I prefer the meaning This Lovely Chocolate for TLC.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Seems like you missed something...
> 
> TLW hasn't been on that ghost party...
> 
> ...



SOMEONE TOOK AWAY MY CHOCOLATE????       AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Grinding teeth, eyes spinning like pinwheels of death. ( 

We must convene a Chocolate Recovery Subcommittee to appoint a secret commando squad to use any and all means necessary to recover the stolen chocolate. If any member is caught, he/she is on his own; all knowledge of his/her capacity and exisitence will be disavowed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Ohhhhh! Misunderstanding. TLC usually means Tender Loving Care


Ooooopsie... :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: 
Ouch! That last one was a little too hard...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> SOMEONE TOOK AWAY MY CHOCOLATE????       AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Grinding teeth, eyes spinning like pinwheels of death. (
> 
> We must convene a Chocolate Recovery Subcommittee to appoint a secret commando squad to use any and all means necessary to recover the stolen chocolate. If any member is caught, he/she is on his own; all knowledge of his/her capacity and exisitence will be disavowed.


Calm down, sweetheart, that guy just stole that chocolate bar of yours, but he left that chocolate-filled truck of mine untouched... Want some? 

What about these diruptor guns made of chocolate?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey!

Who got chocolate all over my last word.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Nobody. What you got there is actually a wafer/chocolate copy of TLW...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 24, 2006)

Ahhh! That's why you have a truck - all those copies of TLW!  

Thanks for sharing, btw. :eat1: 

P.S. I think I scared Snuggletiger with my angry act. I'm feeling guilty. Do you think he'll come out of hiding soon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2006)

Just give him some time... I'd say, let's go on a spaceship race meanwhile...

BTW... This truck isn't the only one...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 25, 2006)

First one around Jupiter and back wins first crack at ONE of your trucks? :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Slowly, let's not overdo it, k?

I'd say, we'd race for one of these containers, they're big enough to keep you stuffed with chocolate for some days.


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

*Keep on truckin'!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

How about a space truck race?


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2006)

**grabs bag of cosmo-beef jerky*

:eat2: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Spectator? Or racer?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 25, 2006)

Dives in a chocolate pond and drinks the chocolate while he relaxes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, this sounds like a spectaculator...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 25, 2006)

C'mon, Timberwolf! Eat my cosmic dust! Rummmm. Rummmm. 

Snuggletiger can speculate for chocolate, Mango can chew on jerky, you and I have a race to run for high stakes...goes without saying, but it begins with "c".


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 25, 2006)

mango said:


> **grabs bag of cosmo-beef jerky*
> 
> :eat2: *



I'm curious, my natural state. What is *COSMO*-beef jerky?  


1. cosmo 26 up, 14 down 

the greatest fairy ever, he's a legend in every right and all should bow down to him

2. Cosmo 20 up, 12 down 

Male fairy of The Fairly Odd Parents. Husband of Wanda.

3. Cosmo 8 up, 1 down 

Cosmo is the main character in Apogee's 1992 game title, "Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure."
Cosmo is a green and red-spotted alien creature, who also has a unique (though perhaps unfortunate) feature: suction cup hands! With these hands, Cosmo is able to scale ledges, and move vertically up or down along a cliff-side.

4. cosmo 13 up, 7 down 

Noun.
1. A member of the female race who doesn't necessarily have a subscription to the magazine "Cosmopolitan" but lives her life the way the editors of that magazine suggest she should. 
2. A female whos opinion consist of nothing of what she really feels or believe in but what she thinks will make her popular.
3. a "make up" pretty female

5. cosmo 7 up, 6 down 

a guy who goes absolutely crazy when he plays football/sports;insane in the membrane.

6. cosmo 21 up, 21 down 

Fucked up magazine that encourages people to have promiscuous sex, despirte knowing its average reader is an 11 year old girl. See slut skank and sheep

7. Cosmo 11 up, 13 down 

THE HOTTEST FAIRY in THE WORLD, also stars in the hit tv show. The Fairly Odd Parents! The best show evea!

8. cosmo 1 up, 8 down 

short for cosmotologist, mainly used for high end hair stylists or at high end beauty schools to describe the students "cosmos".

9. cosmo 1 up, 16 down 

a sexy little horny BEAST


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> C'mon, Timberwolf! Eat my cosmic dust! Rummmm. Rummmm.
> 
> Snuggletiger can speculate for chocolate, Mango can chew on jerky, you and I have a race to run for high stakes...goes without saying, but it begins with "c".


OK. What about a freestyle slalom around the eight leftover planets, just for a warmup?
(Pluto lost its planetary status lately... )

BTW, interesting "cosmo" list...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 26, 2006)

I've got the fastest spacecraft on skis in the Universe! Swoooosh. (Have a TLW lookalike chocolate; it will make you feel better about Pluto's demotion.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Skis? You won't need skis for an interplanetary slalom. There won't be enough snow, you know?
Thanx for the chocolatey TLW, but I prefer chocolate toffees...

BTW, your spacecraft may be the fastest _*known*_ spacecraft over here...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

Put up your dukes! Them's fightin' words about my shaceship! It is not only the speediest KNOWN spaceship, IT IS THE SPEEDIEST spaceship that ever was or will be. Look it up in the Guiness Book of the past, present, and future.       

Important correction! I meant my spaceship had skates, not skis. I fly-skate over the spaceice with blinding speed. 

Follow the trail of chocolate toffees if you want to TRY to catch me.


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

_*She'll make point five past lightspeed. She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid. I've made a lot of special modifications myself. 

 *_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, Han. We'll wait for you at the Pluto Bar... K?
@bbwsweetheart: Your beloved Guinness Book of World Records had/has/will have got a tiny, but important fault... It doesn't list spaceships from other solar systems... Sorry! 
But I've got a copy of the Intergalactic Records Book for you (as an exception this time not made of chocolate  ).
Your spaceship is listed as the only considerable fast ship powered by chocolate (#5 in the top ten of the fastest spaceships ever, fastest spaceship on earth). Mine is #3... 
Chin up, the speed difference between our ships isn't very big, yet. If you'd fly the course accurately, you've got a chance... Good luck!


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*I thought this was a race for TLW...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

That runs incidentially at the same time...


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2006)

*Thanks for the hot tip!

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> OK, Han. We'll wait for you at the Pluto Bar... K?
> @bbwsweetheart: Your beloved Guinness Book of World Records had/has/will have got a tiny, but important fault... It doesn't list spaceships from other solar systems... Sorry!
> But I've got a copy of the Intergalactic Records Book for you (as an exception this time not made of chocolate  ).
> Your spaceship is listed as the only considerable fast ship powered by chocolate (#5 in the top ten of the fastest spaceships ever, fastest spaceship on earth). Mine is #3...
> Chin up, the speed difference between our ships isn't very big, yet. If you'd fly the course accurately, you've got a chance... Good luck!



I'm verklempt! Will y'all buy me vast quantities of frozen strawberry margaritas at the Pluto bar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, why not? If it helps...


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 27, 2006)

Heh.
If this were VGCats or a gaming/webcomic forum, this thread'd SO be locked with a moderator making a crack about having the last word.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Please explain...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 27, 2006)

I shought I shaw a wwwwooolf..(hiccup)

Bartender, another margarita plez.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

*sneaks up from behind and bends over to her ear* 
Arroo! 
*wink*

Wow, you were quite quick! Here's the key to that chocolate container.
An iced tea for me!


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*An Iced Vovo for me...

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

Iced Tea for Timberwolf?


Would you like to try some herbal iced tea?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

I think he (the wolf of the Black Forest) means Long Island iced tea.  

Interesting that perpetually cool Mango likes to indulge in biscuits at bars.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I think he (the wolf of the Black Forest) means Long Island iced tea.


 I'm not quite sure... Both sounds good...
Right now, I'm drinking black tea with peach taste...

(The wolf of the black forest is drinking black tea...  )



bbwsweetheart said:


> Interesting that perpetually cool Mango likes to indulge in biscuits at bars.


It's a biscuit bar...


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> It's a biscuit bar...



*Good one Wolf!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

:bow: Tnx.


----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

:bow: *Yw*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## mango (Aug 28, 2006)

*You look confused.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

I felt so.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, if Mango can have biscuit bars, I can have chocolate bars!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Just go on!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

mango said:


> :bow: *Yw*



= you are welcome


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


>


... having chocolate bars...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> = you are welcome


Aha! :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

You know that I work quickly! I am now a google-plexionaire! I've opened chocolate bars all over the universe.  

With my unmatched wealth, I just purchased the fastest spaceship in the known and unknown universe, plane, and dimension of all time, past, present, and future. 

Unless I feel like playing with y'all, like a cat with a mouse or ME with a wolf or mango or swamp toad or snuggletiger or other(s), I can keep TLW FOREVER!!!  

Mwahahahahaha.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Unless I feel like playing with y'all, like a cat with a mouse or ME with a wolf or mango or swamp toad or snuggletiger or other(s), I can keep TLW FOREVER!!!
> 
> Mwahahahahaha.


That's what you think... *grins*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That's what you think... *grins*



LoL Your USER-TITLE says "Wolf from outer space." Of COURSE you have the means to obtain the last word from her again.... You were in space first, right? Use that advanced technology!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> LoL Your USER-TITLE says "Wolf from outer space." Of COURSE you have the means to obtain the last word from her again.... You were in space first, right? Use that advanced technology!


*still grinning* It's not so much about advanced technologies...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

*blah blah blah!!!


my last word. 


 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> LoL Your USER-TITLE says "Wolf from outer space." Of COURSE you have the means to obtain the last word from her again.... You were in space first, right? Use that advanced technology!



Ahem. Apparently it is not known that I am an alien. (Some of us don't advertise our origin in our user titles.) :bow: 

However, as TW said, obtaining TLW is not about where one is from and the advanced techologies one has access to...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *blah blah blah!!!
> 
> 
> my last word.
> ...



Famous last words.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Famous last words.


LOL!
I owe you some rep for that one...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> LOL!
> I owe you some rep for that one...



*sticks tongue out at Timberwolf!*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> LOL!
> I owe you some rep for that one...



Where is it?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

*I beat him!* :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *sticks tongue out at Timberwolf!*


 *paints blue racing stripes on that tongue*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *I beat him!* :bow:


But I don't feel hit...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Where is it?


TLW? Here, with me.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

No! My rep points. I have one measly one. (Better than none!)

I know where TLW is - it's safely with me! Haha! You fooled yourself! You have a chocolate TLW. 

I must sleep now. Very tired. TLW will sound the alarm if anyone or thing approaches...because TLW LIKES ME BEST!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

Yummy Chocolatey! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> No! My rep points. I have one measly one. (Better than none!)
> 
> I know where TLW is - it's safely with me! Haha! You fooled yourself! You have a chocolate TLW.
> 
> I must sleep now. Very tired. TLW will sound the alarm if anyone or thing approaches...because TLW LIKES ME BEST!!!!


:shocked:
*WHEEE! WHEE! WHEEE!...*

SHUT UP! *silence*

*grumble* 

You could've warned me before... I used my magic forces to retrieve TLW...

*WHEEE! WHEE! WHEEE!...* 

Oh, come on, not again...





*takes TLW to caress it a bit*
*silence*
 Huh?  Chocolate? :shocked:

ARRRGGHH! You fooled me again! :doh:


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

**watching this all happen... slightly bemused... and munching on my Iced Vovo at the Biscuit Bar with crumbs all over me!*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Confess! You had TLW the whole time, right?


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

*How did you know!!  

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

You sat there, innocently, the whole time, eating your iced vovo...
Usually, you would have been runnig after us, trying to catch TLW, munching on your vovo, spreading the crumbs around in the universe...
Right?


----------



## mango (Aug 29, 2006)

*It was the crumbs!!

The crumbs gave me away!! D'oh! :doh: 

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL!

I'm wondering what bbwsweetheart will say if she discovers the facts...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so confused..and amused..and bemused.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 29, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> ::
> 
> ARRRGGHH! You fooled me again! :doh:



You're quoting yourself, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, actually, mango took us for a ride...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

I DID mention that I was confused? That Mango is a fresh one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, he truely isn't rotting around...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

*wipes away crumbs*

I got TLW again.

....to be continued.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

Swamptoad, I am afraid you sadly underestimated the wily Mango, but don't feel bad, he just fooled me and Timberwolf.

I believe what you have is the iced vovo biscuit copy of TLW in your possession. Well, you had it before you ate it.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

*licks fingers*

Damn! :doh: 

It didn't taste like an imitation. Was it a clone. *YIKES* :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

*trying not to LOL*

...

mmmmphh...

...

mmmmmmmpphhh...

...

Mmmwwaaahahahahahahahaaaaa...
*throws himself away of laughter*


----------



## mango (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

*trying to hold back slobber*

Looksh tashty...

*gulp*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

Hmm. So...the Achilles heel is an ived vovo biscuit!!! :bow: 

View attachment bib.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

The photo didn't come out well. I just want to make sure you know that I sent you a bib for your slobber! :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

:bow: tnx... :bow:

Oh, and, please, don't overestimate my reaction on that biscuit pic... I was just hungry... In this case even a single M&M would be able to make me slobber... :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 30, 2006)

People older than you are always driving too slow,
and People younger than you just drive like a maniac!!! :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> :bow: tnx... :bow:
> 
> Oh, and, please, don't overestimate my reaction on that biscuit pic... I was just hungry... In this case even a single M&M would be able to make me slobber... :eat2:



Uh huh. I believe you....really. Truly. Really really.  

La de da de da. I have an idea! Let's play Truth or Consequences! TLW and I go off in one direction, and all the iced vovo biscuits in the world go off in another direction. If you don't follow the iced vovo biscuits, you'll never be able to eat another one again. (The recipe goes with the biscuits.) Mango does not have a secret stash. No magic can create the biscuit. You can't do anything sneaky like travel back in time to when vovo biscuits existed. You can't get both TLW and a vovo biscuit. What do you do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> People older than you are always driving too slow,
> and People younger than you just drive like a maniac!!! :shocked:



Hi Fuzzy! 

I guess people my age drive at the right speed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Uh huh. I believe you....really. Truly. Really really.
> 
> La de da de da. I have an idea! Let's play Truth or Consequences! TLW and I go off in one direction, and all the iced vovo biscuits in the world go off in another direction. If you don't follow the iced vovo biscuits, you'll never be able to eat another one again. (The recipe goes with the biscuits.) Mango does not have a secret stash. No magic can create the biscuit. You can't do anything sneaky like travel back in time to when vovo biscuits existed. You can't get both TLW and a vovo biscuit. What do you do?


Well, what about creating a twin of mine? 
(You know, I don't want the world lose a recipe just because of my decision...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hi Fuzzy!
> 
> I guess people my age drive at the right speed?


Would be nice if it were true... *sigh*


----------



## mango (Aug 31, 2006)

*If all the iced vovo biscuits of the world headed off in one direction and TLW went in the exact opposite direction, eventually they would meet on the other side of world.

So it is possible to have both but perhaps in a different hemisphere... like down under??

hehe

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

*sits and waits for the things that might happen*


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2006)

Appears in a cloud of VOVO biscuit dust and retrieves TLW


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Vovo biscuits seem to be crumby. Haha.  

Mango munches away on his beloved vovos so furiously, when chasing you, that he creates a cloud of dust that creates limited visibility and completely obscures TLW so I'm able to swoop in and relieve you of TLW.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

mango said:


> *So it is possible to have both but perhaps in a different hemisphere... like down under??
> 
> hehe
> 
> *



I knew one of you clever folks would think of this one.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2006)

Uses his wit and charm and dazzles TLW out of other nefarious clutches.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

Timberwolf, you need to read the latest (by me) reply to How to Cook a Hobbit!! I've been waiting for a response!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Uses his wit and charm and dazzles TLW out of other nefarious clutches.



Hmmm. Wit and charm only go so far. I only PRETEND to have been dazzled. Sorry, but you have a vovo copy (I can't bear to give away a CHOCOLATE copy) or :shocked: clone :shocked: of TLW. DOn't worry, I'm taking good care of TLW.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2006)

Dangles some chocolate over bbwsweetheart's head and snatches TLW from her for good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Lassos snuggletiger with a chewing gum lasso and takes TLW, wrapping up s. with the gum.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Timberwolf, you need to read the latest (by me) reply to How to Cook a Hobbit!! I've been waiting for a response!!


Responge is on the go...


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 31, 2006)

uses his snuggletiger magick to break free of the oppressive bubble gum and goes on a search for TLW>


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Magick... Sounds like a mixture of magic and hiccups...
Magic hiccups, eh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

No, I think he's choking up bubblegum bubbles. I take one of the bubbles he produces and jump inside with TLW. We float away....


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

*takes a crossbow and shoots to make the bubble pop*
*takes another, bigger bubble to catch bbwsweetheart's fall*
*jumps to catch TLW and flies away with it*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 31, 2006)

*takes another, bigger bubble to catch bbwsweetheart's fall*

:bow: Thank you! :bow: 

I think I have a vovo induced stuffy nose and throat. That dust sticks everywhere! I will need time to plot my next TLW recovery.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> That dust sticks everywhere!


Especially if it's mixed with some chewing gum...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello, TW. I'm back LOL and I'm once again taking TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi! Welcome back!

Sorry to extinguish that torch of hope, but I'll take TLW now!

*lights up the torch again while turning to go*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 1, 2006)

CBBWL regains TLW from TW and then sends TW into outer space.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

*returning from the other side and tearing past CBBWL, snatching TLW; flying back home*


----------



## mango (Sep 1, 2006)

**spills afew more crumbs.... *

 *


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 1, 2006)

uses a slip and slide to cause TW to fall and picks up TLW and hopscotches off


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

*Makes sure TW is comfortably situated on a nice soft pile of Mango-produced crumbs (Mango, aren't you full yet?)
*Hops after Snuggletiger
*The earthquakes resulting from my hopping start volcanic eruptions
*ST runs away in such terror that he forgets TLW
*I give TLW a nice kiss and, then, we head off to a nice chocolate spa for massages and chocolate


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

*I disguise as a masseur and give bbwsh a nice, relaxing massage. As she falls asleep, I silently take TLW (shhh...) and creep out of the room, leaving to haunt some pirates of the caribean... *


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 1, 2006)

I bribe the pirates of the carribean with some rum and they give me TLW, as well as some pirate loving.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 1, 2006)

Bribes Kathy with a bottle of leftover scotch and takes TLW on a hang glider.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Using my magic, I call a living vortex to mix up the flying snuggletiger and bring me TLW.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

*snicker* *shhh...*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 1, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Mumble mumble massage. Ahhh. Snore. Mumble mumble. Chocolate! Ahhh.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh well. I wish I'd had such a sound sleep...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

Just woke up from blissful slumbers to post that I'm much to relaxed after my lovely massage to chase after TLW. Ahhhh. It's a tossup! Massage. Chocolates. Massage...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Sounds like the nap of your life...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

Zzzzzzzz...


Hey...what the?¿?¿?

Who put TLW next to my pillow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Ooops...
*pats his head*
Sleep on, my dear friend. I'll take care of that.
*Takes TLW and creeps silently out of the room*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sounds like the nap of your life...



It's what happens after I'm massaged.

Meow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

I see...

Woof.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2006)

I am taking TLW

Baaaa...

Baaaaack... *sheepishly saying*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh, a sheep in a wolfs' skin...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey! I was just napping (quel surprise) when I saw the fluffy sheep I was counting had TLW. I start leaping over fences with them, catch up with TLW mid-leap, and prance away from the herd. I think TLW and I will jump from dream to dream to dream perchance to dream!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

give me that baaaaaaaaaaaaack before I trample you!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

No!


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

**feeling a little sick from an overdose of Iced Vovo's*

Ahh well... at least I still have TLW...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

You mean, you _*had*_ it, right?


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*WRONG!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Are you sure?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

Wake up, both of you - fruit and wolf! Neither of you has TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Zzzzzzz... HUH?
HEY!
*jumps up to run after bbwsweetheart and hits the ceiling with his head*
Ouch!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 3, 2006)

A rude awakening! 

Here, have some iced vovo cookies! Not only do they taste good, they are also good medicine for head injuries. Just hold it to the bump and it will work its healing magic. Now that Mango is sick of them, they're back in stock.

Well, now that you're going to be ok, TLW and I must be off to dreamland. We're hoping not to land in a nightmare...though that could be interesting.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

:bow:
Thanx! I knew thes cookies were good for something else than eating. Feels like this icing is made of ice... so cool... 

Nightmares? Sometimes they are interesting... being hunted by giant spiders... or sitting in a high speed train that is headed for a broken bridge... :shocked:

I'll be entering dreamland, too. Soon.


----------



## mango (Sep 3, 2006)

*Sweet Dreams wolfie..


Mwahahahahahah

*evil grin*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2006)

Sounds like a mango-haunted dream. But I've got my blender with me...
*evil snickers*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

Cookies! Mangoes! Both sound good and I'm going to slowly enjoy one of each because they are soooo delectable.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 4, 2006)

Better look out! Timberwolf may put you in his nightmare of being on a speeding train headed toward a broken bridge! :shocked: 

In the meantime, I'll just have some evil snickers with TLW.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

I think not. If he tries, I have a perfect nightmare waiting for him LOL. Nothing like late night fun and I'm taking TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> In the meantime, I'll just have some evil snickers with TLW.


 *flies in with his blender*
Did my evil snickers taste good? Feel a little sleepy? Come, I'll take TLW while you nap.




CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I think not. If he tries, I have a perfect nightmare waiting for him LOL. Nothing like late night fun and I'm taking TLW.


Late night fun?  What should that be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 4, 2006)

Rubbing hands gleefully. Spoiling for a fight, eh? Curious as to what Timberwolf will come up with. I'll just sit tight and observe.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *flies in with his blender*
> Did my evil snickers taste good? Feel a little sleepy? Come, I'll take TLW while you nap.



Yes, the evil snickers, being chocolate, were quite tasty. However, you are too late to take TLW from sleepy me. It's CBBW who has/had it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I was just editing my post... I won't repeat it once more... If you wanna read it, scroll up.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm. Evil snickers. Well, I guess I will just curl up with a book and enjoy myself along with TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Abookaboutlatenightfun? Lemmesee...
*quietly takes TLW*
You still haven't explained this late night fun nightmare thing to me.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

TW, playing on the computer late at night is fun by definition. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Aha. And where's the nightmare?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

Ask BBW Sweetheart. She has all the answers you need to know about nightmares.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Uhm, she's sleeping right now...

My problem is, I know about nightmares, but I don't get the relationship between playing at the comp and the nightmares... I don't play scary games... *scratches head*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

There is no connection between scary games and late night fun unless you imagine it. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd say we'd better forget it before I get too confused...
Elseways it might happen that bbwsweetheart finds herself in the fridge, the chocolate in bed and TLW in snuggletiger's pocket... or anything else weird stuff...
Huh? Wasn't that Lord Helmet?
*runs off with TLW*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

Forgetting it is a good idea. CBBWL ties up TW and makes him drink an entire bottle of forgetfulness potion. Then he runs off and takes TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry, but this potion doesn't work with me. Don't know why... *burp* I don't like being forced to drink...
*create a portal in front of CBBWL that leads him back to me, take TLW and makes him change with Sysiphos (that poor guy needs a rest...)*
See ya!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

CBBWL reappears, makes Sisyphus return to Tartarus where he belongs, and then CBBWL regains TLW from TW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2006)

That was a short break... Ok... 
*ties CBBWL to a treadmill and disappears with TLW*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 4, 2006)

CBBWL uses his trusty knife to untie himself from the treadmill. Then he makes a portal appear near TW. He regains TLW and disappears through the portal.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Here I come to save the day!

I am rested and ready to battle. Look out!!  

You may be interested to know that THERE ARE NO SUCH THINGS AS PORTALS. I feel like I just told a kid that there is no Santa Claus, but you had to be told that portals don't exist.  

Nightmares do exist though. Say hello to my little nightmare, Evil Ella. She and I just flew by to grab TLW. 

Toodles....


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Hark! I spy TLW aloof and asunder, amidst many war-mongers who wish to capture it again and again. Will this barbaric monstrosity of a battle over TLW ever cease? I sure hope not! It is tattered and has endured much. Alas! I shall keep the wounded last word company until the next sniper strikes me down.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Bang. BANG BANG BANG!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

I am now reclaiming TLW from the warmongers. Have a great evening.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

*Gasps* :shocked: 

i'm still ....


alive? :shocked:

"pickpockets TLW from CurvaceousBBWLover.

Ha! *snickers* 

You'll never take me and my last word ALIVE.


NEVER, ya hear!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you channeling James Cagney? May I have your autograph?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I am now reclaiming TLW from the warmongers. Have a great evening.



Thanks. TLW and I will enjoy our evening!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

TLW has more fun with me than it has with you.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

TLW likes me. 

Duh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Ohkay, after having a blown fuse replaced, I'm back in action...
I'd guess bbwsweetheart would also state that there is no magic...
*pulls a cat out of a hat*
Huh? what were you doing in there?
 *TLW appears in his hands*
See? This is magic... Just one wink...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

That was just a hologram.

I have the "real" last word.


----------



## mango (Sep 5, 2006)

*mmmm... this hologram is so sweet n tasty....

*munch*

:eat2: *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

mango said:


> *mmmm... this hologram is so sweet n tasty....
> 
> *munch*
> 
> :eat2: *



That's no hologram! You're eating iced vovos again. :eat1: Careful, you might get sick.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Strange... Usually, it is impossible to move holograms with magic...
There is something not in the usual order...

Why did a Pikachu bring me TLW?
:totally confused:


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 5, 2006)

Switches TLW & Hologram, and sulks off with TLW under his paw while drinking a chocolate milkshake.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Strange... Usually, it is impossible to move holograms with magic...
> There is something not in the usual order...
> 
> Why did a Pikachu bring me TLW?
> :totally confused:



He thought you would give TLW refuge from the lightning storms that he and his pack started just for the hell of it all.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Switches TLW & Hologram, and sulks off with TLW under his paw while drinking a chocolate milkshake.



Why sulking? You have a chocolate milkshake...you HAD a chocolate milkshake! (NOW you have reason to sulk!) Sorry. I couldn't help myself. When I got close enough to take TLW, I was in invisible mode, I caught a whiff of the delectable chocolate milkshake and just had to have it! :eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 5, 2006)

*stomps his feet points at bbwsweetheart saying SHE STOLE MY MILKSHAKE and claims cruelty to snuggletigers, and in the stomping of feet catches TLW in air*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

*changes TLW with a chocolate milkshake, thinks, creates an entire tray full of shakes, materializing one in bbwsh's cup... and fades out with TLW*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> *stomps his feet points at bbwsweetheart saying SHE STOLE MY MILKSHAKE and claims cruelty to snuggletigers, and in the stomping of feet catches TLW in air*



I'm sorry!  The milkshake was CHOCOLATE though. You KNOW that's my weakness. It's cruelty to ME to not share!!! At least that's what I told the enraged protectors of endangered species like snuggletigers, EPOESLS. (As I was invisible, they couldn't do much but yell and beat the air with their tiny fists.) 

BTW - you did not catch TLW in the air. You have one of the iced vovo copies. Taste it! You'll see.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *changes TLW with a chocolate milkshake, thinks, creates an entire tray full of shakes, materializing one in bbwsh's cup... and fades out with TLW*



You do, indeed, have devious thoughts! It was very very very DEVIOUS of you to leave me a tray of shakes - tasty chocolate ones too! :bow: 

However, you left with snuggletiger's TLW iced vovo copy. Not only did I steal his drink, you stole his snack! He must be beside himself.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

A tray of strawberry milkshakes materializes in CBBWL's synthesizer. He takes one and leaves the rest for bbwsweetheart and brings TLW with him.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Synthetic shakes? Eww...
*creates a table full of real milkshakes in several different flavours (like dark chocolate, vanilla, strawberry or cherry) and some snacks (like iced vovos, brownies or muffins)*
Enjoy this tasty temptation, ladies and gentlemen, snuggletigers and swamptoads, mangos and other fruity people...

I'll find me a nice hideout for me and TLW...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

TW, these shakes do not taste like synthetics. Don't you watch Star Trek? LOL Anyway, TLW and I are going to rest and relax along with a tasty pot roast, some peas, Coke and Dove bars.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Don't you watch Star Trek?


Watch? I've been there, these things taste awful, believe me...

BTW, that copy of TLW you're carrying around, it's just a reproduction...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 5, 2006)

Actually, TW, I have the original TLW and you have the copy.




Timberwolf said:


> Watch? I've been there, these things taste awful, believe me...
> 
> BTW, that copy of TLW you're carrying around, it's just a reproduction...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

*takes a closer look*
Uhm...
Dear CBBWL, I fear we both got fooled by someone else. None of these TLWs we've got here, is the original... :shocked:


----------



## mango (Sep 6, 2006)

**switches the real TLW with several counterfeits....* 

no wait... 

Which one was the genuine article??  

uh-oh :doh: *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 6, 2006)

Amateurs


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Amateurs


_*You*_ have it, right?


----------



## mango (Sep 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> _*You*_ have it, right?



*NO!!!

LEFT!!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Nah, it's upside down...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

I have it! I throw down the gauntlet. Try and find me! Mwahahaha. 

P.S. Thanks. I enjoyed a dark chocolate shake. Left the other shakes for thirsty snuggletigers, swamptoads, sexy NJ tomatos, fruits, and others. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Excuse me, mylady, it seems you lost your gauntlet... :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 7, 2006)

Damn, you're good at finding people, TW. Was there a homing device in my gauntlet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Nah. I can sense the aura of your chocolate heart.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 8, 2006)

UMMMMM Chocolate. The greatest food group of all. TLW agrees with me and we will have a midnight snack of milk chocolate dove bars with tasty vitamin D milk to wash the Dove bars down. YUM


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

Literature Lover... but only if it's made of chocolate, right?

(hint, hint!  )


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

**bump*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for dropping in!


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

**drop*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2006)

*ROFLMAO*...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 9, 2006)

How nice to spend a weekend with TLW.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 9, 2006)

so sorry but I had to take TLW I needed company.


----------



## mango (Sep 9, 2006)

**seduces TLW away from choco with a romantic evening...*

TLW loves a candle-lit gourmet dinner and mood music.. hehe

 *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 9, 2006)

What self respecting TLW dosen't love those things. But hey it means it can be easily coxed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

I confess I'm too tired to take TLW...


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> What self respecting TLW dosen't love those things. But hey it means it can be easily coxed.



**reveals the missing "a" and presto.. we have coaxed*...

 *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 10, 2006)

I like cox better


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't find (Ronnie) Cox all that attractive, but to each her own!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Is this a beauty contest or a hunt for the last word?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't have to hunt for TLW; I know where it is. Do YOU?  

P.S. I am wearing a chocolate heart aroma negator so you can't sense me!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 10, 2006)

TLW is with me because I have once again seduced it with chocolate, tasty apples, cranberry juice and some cool movies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I don't have to hunt for TLW; I know where it is. Do YOU?
> 
> P.S. I am wearing a chocolate heart aroma negator so you can't sense me!


 Well, you should activate it... Just wearing it won't help. 
BTW, it wasn't the aroma, it was the aura. 
Using that negator makes you unsmellable for me, but not unsensable...

(Try this sentence when you're drunk...)





CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> TLW is with me because I have once again seduced it with chocolate, tasty apples, cranberry juice and some cool movies.



Uhm... I'm not quite sure if you know that TLW is neither seducable nor bribable... It's just a word... Sorry!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, you should activate it... Just wearing it won't help.
> BTW, it wasn't the aroma, it was the aura.
> Using that negator makes you unsmellable for me, but not unsensable...
> 
> ...



Are you drunk? Planning to treat me and TLW to frozen strawberry margaritas?  

Ahhh. I was using my obviously faulty recall. I had the feeling that I was using the wrong word for my negator. I am wearing and have activated my aura negator 5000.

Too bad I was "unsmellable". My scent is a delight to the nose! 

I'm glad I have sense. I also have sensibility. I'll go back to reading TLW the novel by Jane Austen with a title that using two words used in the previous two sentences.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 10, 2006)

TLW and I are going to Barnes & Noble, where we will read Far From the Madding Crowd and the Three Musketeers while drinking strawberry frappuccinos and eating chocolate cupcakes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry, my Guide lead me here...
Oh, TLW, here you are...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry, but I put on my invisible cloak and snuck in and took TLW. I am taking TLW out dancing.


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2006)

*Make sure TLW is back before midnight.

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

Haha! When you spin TLW out, in a lavish display of dacing brilliance, I grab it and tango away into the night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Watchout! There's a chocolate pond right in front of you!
Gosh, too late... But I was able to save TLW...
OK, bbwsh's doing fine, drinking from the pond...
I'm heading off to Vegas!
*enters his '34 Pontiac Coup&#233; Hot Rod Shuttle and flies off*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 11, 2006)

TLW and I are snuggling up to a good book.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
Note to self: Don't, I repeat, *don't* forget to take TLW with you after saving it... :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

It happens to us all, TW. Chin up. 

Actually, TLW never left me!! Hehe. SSBBWL is reading a book to a counterfeit! TLW and I are sitting at the shore of the chocolate pond enjoying the view.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

May I join you, then?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

All's I know is this TLW gets a lot of action. I think I want in on it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Aaaand... Action!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll bet you say that to all the girls !


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Er... No.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, yeah that's what they all say.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

Come join us by the chocolate ponds under the licorish (sp?) trees. Look out for rolling maltballs though! We lost a TLW seeker last week. Death by maltball. 

TW can put on his director's hat and direct, and you can, ahh, act, yeah, if you like.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

So we may give this a new direction?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

As long as it's left.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, right wouldn't have been possible... Dead end under construction...


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 11, 2006)

*crashes through barricade on motorcyle and takes TLW*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 11, 2006)

TLW and I are playing around on the Dimensions board.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Where do all these copies come from, again?


----------



## mango (Sep 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Where do all these copies come from, again?



**Xerox's another 10 copies of TLW*

hehehe

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Where's the authentic original?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

I think I know, but I won't tell... 

*sends a mighty thunderstorm to mango, which leaves him, the xerox and all the copies as a heap of ashes*


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Will pretty please work? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Uhm... No. Sorry.


----------



## mango (Sep 12, 2006)

*You'll never find TLW now!!

Mwahahahahahaha

*evil grin**


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Your *bold* type and evil laughter does not frighten me!


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2006)

Boys boys no need to fuss. TLW is MINE


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

nuh-uh!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

They're all copies! :shocked:

*shy grin*


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2006)

Silly guys... aint ya'll heard it aint nice to take things from a lady.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, mylady, if you don't mind putting up with a copy of the last word until we found the original, you may have this one.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 12, 2006)

You will never find it. I have the original TLW. It is in my speical hiding place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd suggest you'd better control it once more if it's the original, for this would mean we have two of them...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 12, 2006)

There is no special hiding place that I cannot find! Anyway, all I have to do is whistle, you know, put my two lips together and blow, and THE ORIGINAL TLW comes trotting over to me.


----------



## mango (Sep 13, 2006)

*I don't know how well TLW trots these days... 

Last I saw, TLW was pretty badly maimed from being incorrectly man-handled by some of the more fervent participants in this thread... 


 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 13, 2006)

Who are you calling fervent!!!!

   


Oh! :doh: 

*oops*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmmm. We, SWAMPTOAD!!!!, will have to handle TLW with more care. When I called for TLW, it gamely hobbled over, with the aid of crutches. People, people, people! Poor TLW had a white dressing over his entire "L" part. :shocked: 

We're in the neutral TLW hospice for emergence TLC treatment. Visitors are only allowed between the hours of 1-2. Chocolate would be a welcome treat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

:doh::doh: swamptoad, swamptoad... :doh::doh:

*shakes head*  How could you? 

If it had been a copy, well OK, but the original? :shocked:


----------



## mango (Sep 14, 2006)

*It is with regret that I announce that the condition of TLW is getting worse...

*visits TLW in the Intensive Care Unit*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I don't know if it's a good time to tell about my last night's discovery...

But... Not only we have copys of TLW, right now there are two clones of TLW appeared... 

And I still can't figure out which one the original is...

 :doh:


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 14, 2006)

Have them spend the night with me. I can always tell the real thing.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 14, 2006)

You can blow all you wish, but The Original TLW is sitting on my couch watching Fried Green Tomatoes with me. Join us for some popcorn and tea.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, a third clone...
It's the one on your couch, CBBWL...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

*sappy old-time radio dum-dum-DUM* organ music (prelude to an awful pronouncement)

TLW is, indeed, in bad shape. It's been moved to intensive care.  It's under one of those boy-in-plastic-bubble containers.  I'm wiping my eyes because it just looks so sad and forlorn, all alone, behind the sterile plastic walls, little legs and arms in traction, bruises all over it's tiny body. The little guy looks like a mummy. 

I guess, we won't have trouble distinguishing TLW from the clones and old copies because it'll be scarred and beatup...if it survives. Wahhhh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Calm down, bbwsweetheart, I found the original last word. 
We have ben playing around with clones all the time. 
TLW is hiding in a post at the beginning of this thread, disguised as some kind of first word...

So I'd suggest we'd do best in burying this poor clone with all honours...
(Yes, as sad as it is, our beloved TLW-clone has died.  I'm still pondering if we should let the docs pay for not paying enough attention...  )
*fading in "Ave Maria"*


----------



## mango (Sep 15, 2006)

*TLW is dead.


Long live TLW.

 *


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

But nobody gave TLW or the clone any flowers. That's sad that a poor TLW in a hospital doesn't even get a get well card or flowers. Oh the tragedy of the whole scene. *waits for sappy organist or the sound of people boohooing*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't worry, Snuggletiger, TLW received so many flowers and cards, from all over the universes, that we had to jettison the whole lot out into space. 

I'm ok now, Timberwolf. I took lots of deep breaths and used up lots of tissues. While we were focusing on the faux TLW, the "real" TLW was having plastic surgery done! The devious minx.

The search beings anew...the game is once more afoot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

OK... there are three clones left. One is with me. Who else has a last word?


----------



## mango (Sep 16, 2006)

**Checks TLW that is with me...*

No.. this is another fake one....

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

OK. Clone number two.

I am looking for the clones.

The original went back to the beginning of the thread after its surgery.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 16, 2006)

I went to the beginning of this thread and I found the original TLW. TW and BBWSweetheart have copies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL! That's a clone of TLW you are carrying around...

Seems like there are some more clones circulating as I first thought...

I'd call this one #3...

I think I have seen swamptoad and snuggletiger running around with another clone, each, wich would be #4 and #5...


And noone will be able to find the original, sorry...


----------



## mango (Sep 17, 2006)

*Attack of TLW Clones!!!

 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually, Timberwolf has a clone. LOL


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone afraid the clones will rise up and kill the original?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

They'd have to know where the original is...

BTW, CBBWL, we all have clones...

LOL


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't have the clone!

THE REAL TLW looks quite handsome after his speedy recovery from plastic surgery.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh, yes, you have... Number six...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 17, 2006)

The good thing about clones is they win the day from the separatists. What do you Star Wars fans think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

Er, our TLW clones aren't wearing white helmets, as far as I can see...


It's getting a little confusing with all these clones, doesn't it?
Any ideas how we can go on?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, yes, you have... Number six...



Do not!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

You sure have!


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

**smiley overdose*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Want some more?

     :shocked: :doh:


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

*Ugh.........*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Uhm, mango?

Mango???

MANGO?????


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2006)

**suffocating under an inundation of smiley faces*

 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 18, 2006)

Smiley faces, mangoes, and TLW. They all go together very nicely.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

*uses a smiley-extermination spell*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Now we have to find TLW and smiley faces?    :doh: :doh: :doh: :shocked:   (Note: NO SMILEY FACES.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Nah. Only the smileys. There is a last word for each of us...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes. Yes. But, but, but I HAVE THE ONLY REAL GENUINE TLW.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

You could not possibly have TLW. He is sitting here with me at work. I use him on a regular basis here. Just ask my boss.

I'll never give him up. So you all may say you have TLW however you would be wrong.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry girls, but noone has or will have the genuine last word...


Wanna know why?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

Don't need to because you are clearly mistaken.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

That's what _*you*_ think...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

CHILDDDD that is what I KNOW !!!!!! ----- 

Visualize 2 snaps and a circle with that.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Child? Don't make yourself older than you are, girl! ;p

In earlier days, I also thought I'd know...
But then, I discovered some really interesting things...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

Honey Im old and thats all there is to that . BUT with age comes TLW


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, with age comes a clone TLW. ALMOST like the real thing. (Kind of like carob for chocolate.)

It IS a well known fact that clone TLWs do enjoy work environments! One of the giveaways...

The REAL recently-plastic-surgery-improved TLW and I are enjoying a pampered stay at Jean-something Cousteau's fabulous tropical retreat.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm activating my smiley Resurrection Spell. The real TLW is in my living room watching The Bourne Supremacy. BBWSweetheart and BigSexy920 have copies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

*scratches head*

When will you ever get it that none of us will ever be having the ultimate, the genuine last word?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

Because you are wrong. I DO have the last word. 


Visions of my mother yelling don't answer back are running through my head.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Well, with age comes a clone TLW. ALMOST like the real thing. (Kind of like carob for chocolate.)
> 
> It IS a well known fact that clone TLWs do enjoy work environments! One of the giveaways...
> 
> The REAL recently-plastic-surgery-improved TLW and I are enjoying a pampered stay at Jean-something Cousteau's fabulous tropical retreat.




My child you no not what you speak. the TLW is mine trust me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

OMG I last worded myself SEE I told you I have it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, this is called the temporary last word syndrome... 

The ultimate last word lies in the future...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

AND The FUTURE IS MINE ..... along with TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you want to live forever (almost, that is...) ?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh god no, dont want to live forever. When Im gone you are welcome to TLW


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*I don't want to achieve immortality through my work. 
I want to achieve immortality through not dying. 
- Woody Allen

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, a quote from Woody Alien! He's a friend of mine!


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*He is??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Woody Alien? Yes, most aliens are friends to each other. It's the only way to survive on this planet.


----------



## mango (Sep 19, 2006)

*Planet X*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Planet Y...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok you boys debate the planets. I'll just be hanging here with TLW. 

men.. so easily side tracked


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Side tracking? Me? Not really...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2006)

Question. If I got TLW then you have been VERY side tracked my friend.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually, I noticed your taking TLW, but I didn't want to jump on yor toes, fuguratively speaking. 

(For all of you wondering what happened to all these clones... They merged into one copy/clone of the original first last word, which returned to Garden Eden... This clone now is our original - no need to try finding this garden...)


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 19, 2006)

Enters into the room with snappy tango music and takes TLW out for margaritas.


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 19, 2006)

After snuggletiger passes out from too many margaritas and over tangoing, I have taken the TLW with me to see a movie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Funny, that we meet here in this movie theatre...
May I take you two for a little dinner afterwards?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 19, 2006)

Movie theaters are fun. I think TLW and I will see The Covenant again.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 19, 2006)

Small world! TLW and I are in the theater lobby stocking up on some chocolate munchies, you know, rainettes, malt balls, the regular assortment.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

One could think this would be the only movie theater in the entire world...
But it seems like TLW is some kind of cheating...


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

**Lures TLW to a private viewing booth*

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL! TLW does as it wants... Now, we have one, then we have ten... (or so  ) *shakes head and goes shopping with TLW*


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2006)

*You gonna buy TLW a diamond ring?? 

How womantic!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Nah. TLW wanted a new tattoo...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 20, 2006)

TLW- Rebel without a clue. TLW needs the guidance of someone like me. There will be no tattoos


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Too late. TLW was born tattooed...


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 20, 2006)

If TLW has a tattoo, I will have to fight you all to keep it with me. I can't resist those things.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 20, 2006)

I will not allow TLW to get a tattoo.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

TW, we can now identity one of the clones by the tattoo on it! Very clever of you. What did she (???) have tattooed on her ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

Gosh! In a short unattended moment, they reunited themselves and split up again... This means they *all* wear this new tattoo now... It was their name in... er, er... some strange letters of a language I don't know...
You may have noticed TLW wearing its name in many different languages...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

I am loathe to do this because you are so tired, but...WAKE UP, TW! You only dreamed that TLW merged, then split again. You have TLW with the tattoo with its name inscribed in a strange language. Eh hem. I have TLW! Catch us if you can.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

I had been deaming, you say?
Strange... I didn't go to bed yet, though it would be time to...
*takes a mirror to check his face for keyboard marks*


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 21, 2006)

Swoops down and grabs TLW and flies away


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

Look, a fliar!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2006)

Fliars everywhere!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Filing around...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 22, 2006)

TLW has tattoos in English, Spanish, German, Arabic, French, Chinese, Japanese, Farsi, Russian, Swahili, Czech and Hindu.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> TLW has tattoos in English, Spanish, German, Arabic, French, Chinese, Japanese, Farsi, Russian, Swahili, Czech and Hindu.


There are some more... Some ancient languages even...


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*Sanskrit!!

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

Piglatin!!!


...yeah right. heh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope. Left.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh well.

I tried. *shrugs*


----------



## mango (Sep 23, 2006)

*No... do or do not.

There is no try.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Ever heard of "try and error"?
It's one of the most important human learning rules...


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2006)

*Nah... Haven't heard of it.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

Fascinating...


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2006)

*Yep.

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

How do you learn, then?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 25, 2006)

Trial and error. Such a fun way to learn about life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

*bonk* Ouch!
Yeah, really fun!
*rubs head*


----------



## mango (Sep 25, 2006)

*.... such is life.

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup. That was one of the 1001 ways to get a headache...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 26, 2006)

You boys keep bopping each other on the head or self-bop and produce headaches galore. Whatever floats your boat.  

In the meantime, TLW and I will depart the era of cavemen and go shopping...somewhere. We'll just wait for you to learn or slow-learn or perhaps you won't learn. :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Ubba! Gubba! Lubba! Grr!

(Translation: She ran away with the last word!)


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*Future Primitive!!

 *


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 26, 2006)

I am fixing breakfast for TLW at my place. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Breakfast? At a quarter to one?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

TLW and I will have lunch together later on....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

And soon we'll have a BLW...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

..then we'll have a glass of iced tea. heh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 26, 2006)

After lunch...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Aha! And soon we'll have a BBLW...  Sorry to insist...
(Isurehopeit'llbebeautiful...)


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2006)

*Fattening up TLW?

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, all these meals they're taking it to...


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2006)

*Taking it to what?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

If I were you, I'd check my hearing aid...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Would you,please, repeat the question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Repeat the question? Which one? I asked a lot of questions in this thread...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

I need chocolate!! Quick, Bones!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Chocolate bones? Is it halloween already?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Trick or treat! (Treat = CHOCOLATE!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Uhm... What would be the trick?

I'm not quite sure if I have some chocolate around...
*hides a space truck full of chocolate behind Jupiter*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

That's irrelevant. I don't want the trick. I want the treat!!!

You could jump through a hoop. You could balance a ball on your nose..but...why? You have tons of chocolate. Share it w/me and TLW, who will need to go shopping because it is outgrowing its clothes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I understand... 
Besides, is it only TLW who needs some shopping?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey!!!  TW!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Just wondering... You girls like shopping, don't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

I love shopping! I'm a shopaholic as well as a chocoholic.

However, you bring up an interesting question! Is TLW a male, female, er, both, neither?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I'd say it's female, in general.

(Exceptions confirm the rules...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

On what do you base your generalization?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Usually, it is said that women ought to have the last word...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, that's why I'll eventually win.  

However, TLW MIGHT be male. He (or she) is so cuddly and yet, masculine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd guess it changes, depending on who's with it...

:doh:

Did I say "it"?

That would be a possible explanation...


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2006)

**Finds an old Iced Vovo biscuit from afew pages ago....*

mmmmmm *munch* 

:eat2: *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

mango said:


> **Finds an old Iced Vovo biscuit from afew pages ago....*
> 
> mmmmmm *munch*
> 
> :eat2: *



A stale old iced vovo biscuit? More crunch in the munch than usual?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

I sure hope it didn't come alive...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 27, 2006)

Live buscuits sounds yummy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Might be... But you gotta catch them before eating...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 27, 2006)

I double dog dare ya to take TLW from me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Arrrr! Woof! Woof! Arrr!


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2006)

*Fetch!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx for throwing TLW around...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

I triple dog dare ya to toss it to me...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 28, 2006)

Somebody tried to toss it to you, but I caught it. LOL


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry - that was the stale old iced vovo COPY of TLW. TLW and I are plotting devious deeds even as I type. Mwhahaha.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

*scratches head* 
Seems like some of my posts today ended in some digital nirvana...
*shrugs*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *scratches head*
> Seems like some of my posts today ended in some digital nirvana...
> *shrugs*



You'll have to be patient with us, TW. Our brains do not operate on the high plane that yours does. We's slow. (Well, I can only speak for myself.)


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2006)

zooms by in a rocketship and frees TLW from the nefarious clutches of the others


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You'll have to be patient with us, TW. Our brains do not operate on the high plane that yours does. We's slow. (Well, I can only speak for myself.)


It's not you being slow... It's just a post that simply disappeared... Maybe I didn't hit the submit button hard enough...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> zooms by in a rocketship and frees TLW from the nefarious clutches of the others


Clutches a claw into ST's rocketship and tears open the entrance to free TLW...


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2006)

Shouts Crammit Clownie and zig zags the spacecraft to shake the TW loose and rescue TLW


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> zooms by in a rocketship and frees TLW from the nefarious clutches of the others



Hey! I resemble that remark.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Shouts Crammit Clownie and zig zags the spacecraft to shake the TW loose and rescue TLW



Slown down, cowboy. You're only attempting to rescue an iced vovo from TW. It's stale too.

What's this Crammit Clownie all about? Am I missing some pop culture?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I'd say you will be missing some chocolate popcorn if you don't hurry up a bit...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

ChocooooLATE? I go cuckoo for chocolate!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: (me going cuckoo - remember my limited smilie library.)

Where are you? Why should I hurry? Do I stash TLW or bring him with? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I'm here and there... 

But I can hear a faint: cuckoo... cuckoo... cuckoo...
Is that you?


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2006)

**watches a bird fly over the cuckoo's nest*...


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

*watches a cuckoo replace a bird's egg by one of its own*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 29, 2006)

Takes the cukoo's egg out of the bird's nest and puts the bird's egg back in.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

That should be difficult... Usually they eat the egg they replace...


----------



## mango (Sep 29, 2006)

**cuckoo* *cuckoo**cuckoo* *cuckoo**cuckoo* *cuckoo**cuckoo* *cuckoo**cuckoo* *cuckoo*

(It's 10 o'clock)

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 29, 2006)

AM or FM? Er, I mean PM.


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2006)

*FM.... No Static At All.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

Listen up! Some statics!


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2006)

*Do you have statistics to back that up?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Watchout! TLW is backing up!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

Stop TLW! Stop! You'll squash the chocolate eggs!


----------



## mango (Oct 1, 2006)

**steals the golden goose that lays the chocolate eggs*

mwahahahahahaha

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

*disguises a a giant easter bunny in red clothes slapping mango with Santa's rod*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

That sounds downright...obscene! :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL! These red clothes are in Santa style...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmmm. Ok, TW, you hop around in your giant bunny outfit, dressed in santa clothes.  

Meanwhile, having stashed TLW, as EVERYONE else is on a wild goose chase, I'm mixing up many many mango-tinis to enjoy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

Cheers! :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

Auf dich, b-day boy! :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

puts on a point german WWI helmet and runs through the obstacles to rescue TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

...and now you've got all the obstacles stuck to the point on your helmet...:doh:

@bbwsweetheart: A votre sant&#233;!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

Snuggletiger, may I have one of the delicious chocolate donuts stuck to your WWI helmet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

WANTED!

Rep Spreader

(Alive only)

Reward: Some chocolate...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Well said!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

:blink: Really? :huh:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep! Yep!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

:bow: :bounce:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

My friend TLW and I are watching Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 3, 2006)

Grabs TLW and says MINE MINE MINE


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Did you know TLW split up once again? She was with me the whole day today... :huh:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

She dumped you and now she's with me. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you sure? She's still with me... :blush:

I'd guess it is the *first *word you're watching Anakin/Lord Vader with...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually TLW was watching Anakin with me and soon she'll be watching Luke with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea for tomorrow evening...

Actually, we don't only have TLW around... She brought her sister TFW with her... Starts getting a little confusing... :huh:  :blink:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL Well you can have TFW and I'll have TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

They're switching places! :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm making optometrist appointments for all of you. I have TLW safely hidden away...somewhere.

P.S. TW, would you please slap or save it.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

That's really funny. But I have found TLW and now she is viewing the Dimensions board with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

I got me some new glasses lately.
They're working fine. *hic*
:blink:

@bbwsh: done.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Uh. :batting: Well, glasses work *WHEN YOU WEAR THEM*, TW! :batting:

@Thx!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

I know...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

These aren't mango-tini glasses? These are glasses for seeing, right?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweetheart, thanks for the optometrist appointment, but no thanks.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Sweetheart, thanks for the optometrist appointment, but no thanks.



My treat! Want to make sure that we're all on equal footing; I don't want to have an advantage over those with poor vision. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

You know, TFW and TLW are twins...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Those rascals! They've been playing games with us!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, what shall I say... :huh:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I caught TFW and locked her in a closet. Now to find TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

She read your post and went straight to free her sis.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

But I intercepted her with enticements of food, good DVDs and a chance to play on my computer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah. and her sister appeared right where the other left...

It' a strange world...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

But as always, I got TLW and you got her twin.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

Wrong! I have TLW and TFW right here w/moi. We're about to have a quesadilla, some Mountain Dew, and watch the Yanks WIN!! :batting:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweetheart, I hate to be the bringer of bad news, but you have clones of TFW and TLW and I have the originals. They're sitting down here with me and eating broccoli and roast beef while getting ready for a great DVD.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Sweetheart, I hate to be the bringer of bad news, but you have clones of TFW and TLW and I have the originals. They're sitting down here with me and eating broccoli and roast beef while getting ready for a great DVD.



I don't have the clones because TLW and TFW do not like broccoli! They're allergic to it, as a matter of fact. However,if you're showing a great DVD, maybe we'll come over and join you. What DVD are you watching? :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd guess he's watching Star Wars, Episode IV - VI...
If I bring some chocolate, may I come over, too?


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

**screams out to TLW* 

"Join me and together we can rule the galaxy as father and son!"

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Do they call the land of Oz "Galaxy", nowadays? 

This gender-switching is quite confusing... *sigh*


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*Well... it is a land far, far away...

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess I won't be able to see it with my binoculars...:huh:


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*Maybe if you look in them reverse-ways...*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

mango said:


> **screams out to TLW*
> 
> "Join me and together we can rule the galaxy as father and son!"
> 
> *



Who would be the father, and who would be the son?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

Mango, who else? TLW would be Leia...


----------



## mango (Oct 4, 2006)

*TW... there's something you should know....

I am your father!

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

We're doomed!:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

He must be traveling in time... If so, you're right, sweetie... :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't want to die!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 4, 2006)

Luke. It is your destiny.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Poor Luke.


----------



## mango (Oct 5, 2006)

*I've got a bad feeling about this....

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Would somebody help me, please?
This antenna isn't the best place to hang around for a guy who lost one of his hands...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll give you a hand.  (Borrows Mango's "cool" avatar.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanx. But what about you? Don't you think you'll be missing your hand?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

I missed my hand. Where did you throw it?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 5, 2006)

His hand fell down the shaft when Darth Vader cut it off.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

She gave me one of hers... I wish she picked me off the antenna, instead...
She could have her hand back... Darn, it's cold up here!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

I beamed you off the antenna. Here's a fur parka. May I have my hand back, please?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd recommend warming it a bit before attaching it to your arm...
*shudder* A hot chocolate would be nice...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Good idea. My hand is soaking in hot chocolate as I type.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

:huh: Uhm, do you see any possibility that I could get a cup of hot chocolate, too? *shudder* Please...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Just teasing! TLW made you a big cup of hot chocolate before we left for parts unknown.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Ahh, now I feel better...
"We", you said? 
Am I member of the jury of a "TLW look-alike"-contest? :huh: :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

You are sipping hot cocoa. You are alone. TLW and I, we, are in parts unknown.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You are alone.


Well, That's the problem... I'm surrounded by TLWs... :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> "We", you said?
> Am I member of the jury of a "TLW look-alike"-contest? :huh: :blink:



Yes, you are. 

You are a jury of one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Hell, where are the other guys when you need them? 

How shall I handle hundreds of TLW-look-alikes? It would take me months...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Precisely! My brain is in working order again. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllp!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh! You'd better run and hide. No wait. TLW and I are hiding. I'm a confused low rider. My brain! Who shambled off and ate my brain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Your brain is still there. You just twisted some plugs.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Aside - you're just showing off with all of those fabulous animated smilies! I'm jealous. (Insert jealous smilie here.) 

TLW and I are trying to untwist the plugs. Why did the Borg pick me to assimilate? Sigh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry, no jealous smiley... 

I guess they thought you would be helpful to assimilate the Dimsters...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmm. I will have to go to bed thinking about how assimilating Dimsters could help me in my quest to end up with TLW.....:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Sweet chocolatey dreams!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks! :bow: But..be warned..they'll also be dark and devious. Mwahahah.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Who got chocolate on TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

Let's hide this last word from Mr. Willy Wonka its so good! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I haven't seen Mr. Wonka around here yet.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Chocolate!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Er... all this bouncing can be quite confusing. :huh:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 6, 2006)

Bouncing is fun!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

:bounce: Well, :bounce: you :bounce: are :bounce: right. :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

(I had to check to see the thread I was answering.)

TLW and I are bouncing :bounce: :bounce: on big rubber balls to the tune of Red Rubber Ball.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

"Like a rubber ball I'll come bouncing back to you..." :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Ooops. Our balls deflated.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine's still bouncy!

:bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

:bounce: Bouncing through night and day... :bounce:


----------



## mango (Oct 7, 2006)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

*WooHoo!!

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, these Ozzies...
Do they always have to rush past the aim?
...
Maybe we should change the game to "The Last Bounce"... :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

TLW and I are very happy you all have bouncing balls. Yep. Happy happy.

Since our balls deflated, we are moving on to kangaroo racing. Bounce without balls. We'll be hopping/bouncing along the outback to a picnic at Hanging Rock where we might disappear, never to be found unless we will that it be so....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Could it be you two are trying to earn the last bounce?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

Could it be you're right?  

:bounce: :happy: :bounce: :happy: :bounce: :happy: :batting:  :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't think I will let you get through with that... :bounce:


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2006)

:bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

...bouncin' along...

:bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

TLW and I, mounted on our trusty kangaroos, just hopped on over to the local sporting goods store to purchase some special guns and bullets designed to pop bouncing balls.  We'll be going hunting later.  Have the hunted become the hunters? :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe... Yesterday, I met a hunter... He was wrapped in bandages. As I asked him what had happened, he told me that he was shot by a rabbit with a rifle... :huh: :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Did I mention that TLW and I went to Germany for lunch the other day? After lunch, for a little practice, we decided to put on our bunny outfits and go hunting. Glad to hear that our target aka the hunter is out of the hospital.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

I see... :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I see... :blink:



Do nuts have eyes to see with? :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Sometimes... but then they usually have legs to run, too...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweetheart is pulling no punches. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Whaddayamean?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Legs? Isn't the nut riding a bouncing ball that I can shoot out from under him?  :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

I haven't seen a peanut bouncing on a ball, yet.

BTW, I'd recommend a crossbow for shooting balls. 
Causes less collateral damage than a rifle with shots...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I haven't seen a peanut bouncing on a ball, yet.
> 
> BTW, I'd recommend a crossbow for shooting balls.
> Causes less collateral damage than a rifle with shots...



You'll find peanuts in the peanut (shooting) gallery. Target practice! Mwahahaha.

I see  afraid TLW and I might wing you??  We are quite insulted.We are both accomplished ball busters! Hahahaahhaha.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

I found some peanut in a can... :blink:

Wing me? Can cangaroos fly?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Kangaroos can't, but cangaroos can! 

BTW - it's the bad peanuts that are incarcerated in cans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah. They've been so bad that they got roasted and salted before they canned them in.






The Flying Cangaroos... How could I forget about them? :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

OOooooooowwwwOOO. You got the baddest apples (hahhaha) in the bunch. (tortured before being sent to a can.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Apples? You mean nuts, don't you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Them nuts are bad apples, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

I bounce, er see...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

You bounce, I shoot!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Wait. I'll call me some help...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

Pullez! Le monsters are no match for moi! 

HIYA! KARATE CHOP! 

Your helpers are no more.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Uhm... Well... I forgot the power of chocolate... :doh:

I think there is only one thing left for me to do...
No, wait, it's too early to do this...

*hides in a plce that light can't reach*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

What is this mysterious thing you are not ready to do yet? :blink: 

Hey! It's pitch black. Ouch. What did I trip over? Where am I? Could it be A Place Where There Is No Light? Wait a minute. Do I smell...wolf? Do I hear..bouncing? :bounce: (Bouncing in the Dark!? This gun's for hire even if were just bouncing in the dark) Gun. Bounce. Hehehe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

You tripped over my wolf coat.
 Yes, you hear bouncing, but it's not me...
 Did you feel that prick?


----------



## mango (Oct 9, 2006)

**OUCH*

 *


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 9, 2006)

walks around with a halogen bulbed flashlight looking for TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

*lloks into his magic ball*
Hey, ST, how is it on Coney Island? I don't think you'll find TLW over there...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You tripped over my wolf coat.
> Yes, you hear bouncing, but it's not me...
> Did you feel that prick?



Enquiring minds want to know, what's under that wolf coat?  

You got the bouncing Mango with that...?needle?! What nefarious plans do you have in mind? Do the rest of us have to mount a search and rescue? We'll have to pick up ST from Staten Island. (ST - please use a map next time!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Enquiring minds want to know, what's under that wolf coat?


 Curious, huh? 
Just an alien magician/wizard... (In full clothing, that is...)



bbwsweetheart said:


> You got the bouncing Mango with that...?needle?! What nefarious plans do you have in mind? Do the rest of us have to mount a search and rescue? We'll have to pick up ST from Staten Island. (ST - please use a map next time!)


Actually, it was a crossbow-dart, that hit mango's ball. As he was bouncing, he had quite a rough landing... (sorry, m!) I teleported him out of the dark back home, where he now recovers from that fall in the dark...
ST would be doing better using his special powers to keep up with us...

Nefarious plans? Do you really think I'm a ne'er-do-well?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

R. No, you're not really a n'er do well, but you like pretending.  

Are you a green alien from Mars? :blink: Do you want to meet our leader?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Mars is empty, except of some human robots and some bacteria...
Green? LOL, nope, I look quite human. I'm from outer space... another solar system.
Meet your leader? Nah, not necessary. I'm just a tourist...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

When does your visa expire?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

When I leave...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

When?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe short before earth expires...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmmm. TLW and I are quite depressed about the eventual demise of the Earth. We're going to Hershey Park to indulge in our favorite sweet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

It's quite some time until it will happen.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 9, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hmmm. TLW and I are quite depressed about the eventual demise of the Earth. We're going to Hershey Park to indulge in our favorite sweet.




Oooooooooooh! :eat2: 

Can you bring me back a souvenir?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 9, 2006)

Actually, TLW is coming with me to the dentist. We are getting our annual checkup for cavities. Too much chocolate is not good for teeth.



bbwsweetheart said:


> Hmmm. TLW and I are quite depressed about the eventual demise of the Earth. We're going to Hershey Park to indulge in our favorite sweet.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, CBBWL, your jedi abilities didn't save you from getting bad teeth. That will be a whole lot lot of drilling...
TLW's teeth are in good condition. She may leave the doctor's office with me...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually, TLW and I passed our dental exam with flying colors (as I expected) and we are going to celebrate now. Meanwhile, I am sending you, TW on a trip back into outer space. Now you can explore strange new worlds, seek out new life and new civilizations, and boldly go where no one has gone before.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

That's wrong - it has to be: where no *man* has gone before...
I've been there before...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2006)

Can a get a Mars Bar on the planet Mars? :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry, but as I mentioned earlier, Mars is quite empty...


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

*Not entirely.... it has plenty of rock.


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep. Rock, some human made robots and some microbes, but no mars bar.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

What's The Rock doing on Mars? 

View attachment rock.jpg


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What's The Rock doing on Mars?



*Raising the People's Eyebrow?

:blink:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

:huh:? :blink:...

That's a misunderstanding... The Rock is rolling on the earth...
As we said "rock", we thought of some big stones (not the Rolling Stones, BTW)...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah. There is a misunderstanding! The Rock is The Man Who Fell To Earth, from Mars, then rolled...over TLW! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Dear Miss Understanding,

I think we have a perfect mess now.

Yours,

Timberwolf


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Dear Herr Timberwolf,

Per advice of my venerable legal advisor, Mr. Snufflelufagus, I must inform you that you are being held responsible for all costs associated with the aforementioned, by you, "mess". The total bill comes to four point three trillion dollars. Please remit the total due by tomorrow or there will be dire consequences.

Sincerely,

Miss Understanding


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Due to this mess, I am broke.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Please reassemble yourself.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

If you don't mind, I'll pull myself together.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't care how you do it. The important thing is that you pay what you owe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

It's a little difficult to pay without money.
I don't have any credit cards.
And my insurance only pays for mess I have caused.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

Cash is as good as money!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry, Johnny Cash isn't around...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

It's Halloween - resurrect him.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Resurrection doesn't count to my skills.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

DId I underestimate your skills as an alien magician? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Underestimate? Actually, it looks more like an overestimation...
Though... I would be able to do that, but it's not my style...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 11, 2006)

That is true about the original Star Trek. But the phrase was changed to "no one" when Star Trek The Next Generation aired.




Timberwolf said:


> That's wrong - it has to be: where no *man* has gone before...
> I've been there before...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, you might be right... I haven't had the chance to see Star Trek in english yet, so I don't know... I was talking about me... If I have been there before, it must be man (like in "human")...
You see?


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*Beam Me Up Sigi!


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Who's Sigi?


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*The Enterprise's Chief Engineer 'Scotty' in German??  



 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Nah. They left him his name. Only Dr. McCoy's nickname was changed...
"Bones", german: "Knochen", was not really comprehensible, so he was named "Pille", in english "Pill" or "Pills"...


----------



## mango (Oct 11, 2006)

*Er ist tot, Jim!


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Not yet, maybe later...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mango again.

Post # 5,555...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 11, 2006)

Maltz, joy ju! (activate beam) from Star Trek III


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Yikes! That's tickling! :blink:


----------



## mango (Oct 12, 2006)

*Is that Klingon?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

Could be... *shrugs*
If he hadn't the translation following, all I'd understood would have been "train station"...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, Kirk told the Klingon officer in Klingon to beam him aboard the Klingon ship. That is how Kirk and the Enterprise officers got a hold of the Klingon ship and used it at the end of Star Trek III and throughout Star Trek IV.




mango said:


> *Is that Klingon?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

In germany, they had translated that...  :doh:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL You are funny.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Who? Me? :?:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Someone's missing...


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 13, 2006)

Who's missing?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

I couldn't be missing, or could I?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Someone's missing...



Yes, TLW, the reason for the existence of this thread is mia. When the conversation about Star Trek went on and on and on, TLW got a bit antsy and took off, a picnic lunch dangling from the pole over his little shoulder. Red alert! He got away!! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

OooooooooooOoooops!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

I miss TLW!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

I think I saw him...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank goodness.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

Damn! I lost control over my shuttle!


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2006)

*Shuttle??

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

1) Do we need to rescue you? Are you ok? 

2) You didn't land on TLW??!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't worry about TLW. He beamed himself into my apartment. We are on my couch watching Star Trek the Next Generation on DVD.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Can I join you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

*floats into the room*

May I join too?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 16, 2006)

You are always welcome to join me. I will watch another round of Star Trek TNG episodes when Netflix sends me my next 2 discs in about 3 days.




bbwsweetheart said:


> Can I join you?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 16, 2006)

You are most welcome to. The more, the merrier.




Timberwolf said:


> *floats into the room*
> 
> May I join too?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 16, 2006)

He's just saying that to get you to come over. He has not TLW, he couldnt possibly, it's home at my house keeping Bubba company.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmmmm...
To be honest, I'm a bit intimidated by the things that happened lately.
Something/-one that looked like TLW is responsible for my new ghostly outfit...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hmmmm...
> To be honest, I'm a bit intimidated by the things that happened lately.
> Something/-one that looked like TLW is responsible for my new ghostly outfit...



Are you saying that TLW is E*V*I*L ?  

P.S. It's nice to see you again in whatever form. :bow: 

P.P.S. Don't 4get to slap or save!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if it really was TLW... It just looked alike...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> He's just saying that to get you to come over. He has not TLW, he couldnt possibly, it's home at my house keeping Bubba company.



Who's Bubba? Never mind - going on a hunch, I went to the rep your pet page and clicked on the pic of your baby. Cuteness personified, er, animalized. Makes me miss my pudder tat, McGee. Sigh. He/she kind of looks like a "mini me" version of what I expected a Bubba to look like. 

@TW - you think you might have gone to the realm of the spirit world because of a rogue TLW clone? (I thought they had all been destroyed!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, I thought so, too, but...
I've got this feeling that some of them escaped from the decloning...
How often did it happen since then that more than one of us claimed to be in company of TLW - at the same time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey! Do you think that "a" TLW became a ghost at the same time you did? :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

What makes you think? :blink: Seen anything?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

I thought...well, earlier today, out of the corner of my eye, I did see what could have been TLW, but it was so faint, almost transparent....it SCARED ME into BOUNCING!! Hehehe.:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, all I can do right now is watching you bounce...
:huh: Huh? What was that? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried to bounce through a wall.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

I didn't mean that "bonk"... there was something gliding right through me...
:blink: :shocked: Seems like you're right with that TLW-ghost...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh my GOD!!! The TLW ghost has possessed you! (No wonder you can't think straight.  ) We need to perform an exorcism. I see a movie! The Exorcism of Timberly Rose! I need to get bibles, candles, holy water, crosses, the list goes on. This will be fun! I'll have to travel back in time to become an ordained priest. Problem there. There aren't any women priests. Maybe if I travel forward in time, then back. This is exciting. Maybe I should catch TW and tie him to the bed so he won't levitate. I hope his head doesn't start spinning and that he doesn't spew forth green vomit. Ew.  Must add full-body contamination suit to my list.) Got lots to do.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Nah, I'm not possessed. Ghosts can't possess ghosts. TLW didn't seem to be used to being a ghost, just like me. She didn't take notice of me, that's all...
If you see two ghosts now, it is not because you're drunk or anything similar...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

You mean, no exorcism? (Drops her box of candles, sadly.) Are you just saying that because you want me to untie you from the bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

*from behind*
Why did you tie CBBWL to the bed?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, I have all the elements necessary for an exorcism, and he was pretty easy to catch.  Am I bad? Brightens. Wanna help? You can fling holy water at him.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A bit easier to catch than me, right?
Oops, sorry for pouring the holy water all over you... I'm still not used to this ghost stuff... I have to focus myself if I want to hold/move something...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

If you want to view wet t-shirts, please go to a wet t-shirt contest, TW! I am cold, wet, and unable to continue this exorcism until I consume massive quantities of hot chocolate. Just sit down and DON'T THINK or DO anything for a while. Please.  Grrrr.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of a nice cup of hot chocolate and a nice, warming fireplace...

Wow! There's something left of my magic powers, I guess.

Or did you light the fire in the fireplace and let this cup appear on the table?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Unimportant. There's chocolate...and a nice warm cosy fire. I'm sleepy and happy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

What will we do with CBBWL?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh! I forgot all about him. Let's plug in some Star Trek movies for him. Maybe he won't notice he's trussed up like a turkey.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

OK. I sure hope it won't be too disturbing seeing me floating around here...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, please don't go; I like your company. However, MAYBE, you should attempt to become totally invisible so you don't scare our own male version of Linda Blair. 'kay?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2006)

TLW and I are going to a rock concert! :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmmmmmm... I'm with a ghostly TLW, swamptoad visits a rock concert with TLW... Anybody else in company of TLW?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 17, 2006)

TLW jumped off the rock stage and nobody caught him.  


no crowd surfing.  


poor, poor fella.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

To which hospital did they take him/her?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 18, 2006)

He's at "Sentence Hospital."

He's in the Intensive Pronunciation Unit! :shocked: 

I hope that they don't pronounce him ... ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't think so. He's quite pronounceable, you know?

We'll visit him...


----------



## mango (Oct 18, 2006)

*BUBBA!!

COME BACK!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Calm down, mango. He's recovering. Just some twisted letters.
They'll shift him to lettering station at 6 PM.
If everything works fine, he'll be published next monday.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 18, 2006)

Bubba has no twisted letters, he missing a nut tho. I still love him


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

We have a TLW named Bubba? (With a missing nut, no less?  ) The TLWs are becoming injured and lost and ghostly. Have they lost their collective minds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Good question... In fact, just what I thought.
The ghostly one had been a blind passenger in my shuttle as I got shot by that rogue TLW... (It was indeed a TLW; I found the black box of my shuttle and the pic of the aggressor showed clearly that it was a TLW (I take "TLW" as a word itself, now, as we obviously have to deal with more than one...))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Good question... In fact, just what I thought.
> The ghostly one had been a blind passenger in my shuttle as I got shot by that rogue TLW... (It was indeed a TLW; I found the black box of my shuttle and the pic of the aggressor showed clearly that it was a TLW (I take "TLW" as a word itself, now, as we obviously have to deal with more than one...))



So..the ghostly TLW uses a cane or does TLW have a ghostly guide dog to help him get about?  

This may be a somewhat radical idea, but I think we need to hunt down and destroy the rogue TLW as he has proven himself to be armed and dangerous. If I call America's Most Wanted, universe division, how do I describe the rogue TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

I fear they won't be able to help. He would blow them away without any mark they had ever been there - this guy uses advanced technology.
My shuttle isn't like the space shuttle, it's a lot nimbler as the vehicles you know. Rockets with standard earth technologies wouldn't even have been able to locate my shuttle... I was flying fully invisible!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

If you were flying in fully invisible mode, how did the rogue TLW manage to shoot you down?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

He had a special visor which enabled him to see me and the rocket had an antigrav-detector... BOOM!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

This is an evil TLW like we've never seen. Did he grow up in a radioactive environment? Who spawned this devilish hellion? (The TLW that I know is the sweetest most agreeable creature. He likes hugs. He shares. Hmph.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Good question. I wish I knew an answer...
(Ditto to your experience about TLW... Though in my case, it's a "she"...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

What if...all the TLWs that we know are sweet and good because all their evilness was concentrated into the TLW you were unfortunate enough to encounter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Another good question... Seems like it would be better not to destroy him... I wish I could call my spaceship, I'm sure I'd be able to find some answers...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 18, 2006)

If all was good and sweet, and all evil was out of sight, how would we ever now that all is good? If we never slept in a cold bed, would we still cheris a warm hug? If we never ate some raw rabit food, would we still enjoy the bitter sweet taste of chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Who said that all evil would be out of sight? 
I'm a ghost, recently, and as such I'm missing hugs desperately... You don't need a cold bed for that. 
Yes. It's something special that needs no comparison. Besides... What's so bad about rabbit food?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, we left all evil behind on the previous page. But my heating is broken, so my bed is cold, and I surely do mis hugs also. But what happened to your girlfriend? Is she on a bussiness trip, that you have to live a few days without hugs? There is nothing wrong with rabit food, but it cannot be compared to the yummy bitter sweet taste of chocolate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Have you ever hugged a ghost?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 18, 2006)

Do BBW ghosts exist? And if so, are they as attractive, warm, soft and huggable as the girls over here? 

Poor poor timber ghost, who is not afraid of ghosts and will give him a warm hug?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Sure. As well as TLW ghosts...

It would have to be a ghost to hug me... Living persons would just hug themselves...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you have ghost friends? Or are they still on board of your space ship?

I don't know what it is, maybe it is this autumn. But for some reason I really really long for a good hug. Should I finally buy a teddy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

I've heard that could be helpful sometimes. Though a hug from a girl is still better...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

I was about to suggest that maybe you two hug deprived souls could hug each other!  

TW - why can't you call up your spaceship? You aren't able to focus your ghostly powers yet???


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

I like hugs and rock concerts. 


....and crowds that nicely let TLW stage dive and crowd surf!  


*Sheesh!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I was about to suggest that maybe you two hug deprived souls could hug each other!
> 
> TW - why can't you call up your spaceship? You aren't able to focus your ghostly powers yet???


Well, hugging a ghost is quite difficult...

To call my spaceship, I need a comunicator, and as mine went up in smoke with the rest of my shuttle... Computers can't realize telepathy...
And my magic teleportation doesn't work with a ghost's body, I'm not even sure if the teleporter aboard my ship can catch me...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I like hugs and rock concerts.
> 
> 
> ....and crowds that nicely let TLW stage dive and crowd surf!
> ...


Good news, cousin swamptoad! He is recovering well, he'll be leaving the lettering station by tomorrow, and it seems like he'll be back in action 'til next monday. But no rock concerts an no stage diving for the next four weeks!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, hugging a ghost is quite difficult...
> 
> To call my spaceship, I need a comunicator, and as mine went up in smoke with the rest of my shuttle... Computers can't realize telepathy...
> And my magic teleportation doesn't work with a ghost's body, I'm not even sure if the teleporter aboard my ship can catch me...



Hmmm. I am going to guess that we shouldn't even think of trying to return you to a material form until after Halloween. We could attempt to have you take over one of our many TLW bodies until then. YOu could borrow the little body to help you hug people and make or buy a new communicator.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry, but I can't take over a TLW body. I'm inpronounceable... No letters inside, you know?
Wait a moment...
Bbwsweetheart, when you're at home, would you do me a favor? Do you remember that I visited you once to get hold of the last word? While we were fighting, I lost my communicator. This might still be there... It looks like a pin in form of a wolf's head...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Good news, cousin swamptoad! He is recovering well, he'll be leaving the lettering station by tomorrow, and it seems like he'll be back in action 'til next monday. But no rock concerts an no stage diving for the next four weeks!



He'll have withdrawals for sure!!!! :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> He'll have withdrawals for sure!!!! :shocked:



SW, are you AFRAID of YOUR TLW? Why not give him an alternative safe activity until he is well enough to crowd surf. A trampoline? :bounce:  

@ TW - That pretty little pin thing? I had to give a birthday present to a friend so I gave her the pin. She loves it. The problem is that she is away on a trip, and I have no way of contacting her.  (I know she took the pin w/her.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> SW, are you AFRAID of YOUR TLW? Why not give him an alternative safe activity until he is well enough to crowd surf. A trampoline? :bounce:


A trampoline? Great idea!



bbwsweetheart said:


> @ TW - That pretty little pin thing? I had to give a birthday present to a friend so I gave her the pin. She loves it. The problem is that she is away on a trip, and I have no way of contacting her.  (I know she took the pin w/her.)


:huh: Uhm... :doh: *shrugs* I think we'll have to wait, then.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, that is unless you'd like to go on an African safari? We could try and find her among the lions and zebras and rhinos. Just a thought.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't you think she could get a little scared by seeing a ghost?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

No! :doh: Hello! I forgot. She's a ghost whisperer. It might be worth finding her.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, let's give it a try... I'll bring our ghostly TLW along, if you don't mind. Your friend might be able to help her, even if she possibly can't help me.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

How is the blind ghostly TLW? Why can't she,my friend, the ghost whisperer, possibly help you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

The ghostly TLW isn't blind at all... She was just aboard my shuttle without my knowlege... This is usually called a "blind passenger"... :blink:
I'm not sure if she can help me or not... I'm still an alien.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

There is a witch doctor, nomadic so very difficult to locate...how trustworthy is your crystal ball? This witch doctor, may be near where my friend went on safari, has been able to help aliens in the past.

Blind passenger - German expression? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, if I still had a crystal ball. It shared my fate. 

Blind passenger - german term, right. You call it stowaway...

:doh: Forgot to check it... :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, if your crystal ball went to that Great Crystal Ball Heaven, maybe we can ask GeorgeNL to join us on our quest?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope his crystal ball is powerful enough. *sigh*

If only snuggletiger would be around. His snugglepowers would be of great help, now.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Maybe he's snuggling...somewhere out there. Hopefully, he'll have enough power when he returns.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

As far as I know his powers become charged while snuggling...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

((((Snuggletiger!)))) Yoo!Hoo! We need you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll leave this post uncommented.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you sending out a ghostly plea for the speedy return of ST?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Er, seems like my voice is down...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

TW, you need to go to the ghost pharmacy for some phantom throat medicine. I had to ask a medium to translate your whispers from the beyond or YOU CAN JUST SPEAK UP.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, if I'd speak up, all you'll hear would be: *croak* I think, I'll get me some meds...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Why can't you talk all of a sudden? 

_______________


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Good question. Still quite puzzled. Found some cogh drops, seems to be helping.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

I might have caught something from you. Can one catch a cold from a quasi-ghost? I must nap now. Later!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

There was some kind of cold wind... I guess that's the cause...
I think a nap wouldn't be bad... See ya!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh noooooo, no freezing wind. I still need to repear my heating, and my little bed has only one blanket.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I'd guess you'd better hurry...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

If we could find your remote, you could give GeorgeNL a lift to a warmer climate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

That's right. But I'll have to tune his car, then...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

*Achoo!* 

"I think that I caught a cold."


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

Bless you! 
Say, wasn't there anything else to catch?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

TLW told me that there was no way in hell that he was going to catch a cold from me..... so he ran off. "shrugs"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

TLW on the loose!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Calm down. He's here, sitting in a corner, totally scared. He just ran into us.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I found the last word .... I just walked to the drugstore to get myself some more cold medicine .. and I found him buying cold medicine too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Us? *groan" He ran through you and into me. He's a speedy fellow who packs an accidental punch. Ohhh. My eye.  Look we're twins; we both have black eyes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Oops, I didn't notice you being behind us. :blush:
There's a TLW at the drugstore, too?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I am feeling better again.  

*darnit*

I forgot to try to snag that speedy TLW! :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I didn't know I was behind you; you're invisible, you know!

These speedy TLWs are reproducing like bunnies!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I forgot to try to snag that speedy TLW! :doh:


Hmmm...
Maybe it's better you didn't. It's possible that that TLW was the rogue. I'm in a room with bbwsweetheart, a female TLW ghost and a male TLW (alive). We're all blessed with a black eye.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Well, I didn't know I was behind you; you're invisible, you know!


Except of that black eye... :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

so you have an invisible black eye?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, ST, I CAN see the black eye, but nothing else. I think TW's ghostly powers wane at night; is seems he can only materialize his black eye.

BTW - do be careful of the speedy TLWs. It's like they are on a sugar high. They're innocent, but dangerous.

Ahhh. Someone or someones broke into my chocolate supply. This could explain the suddenly speedy TLWs!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

I believe it is the rogue TLW. I've heard that someone invented something that enables you to touch ghosts just like you touch living beings.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone broke into your chocolate supply?  :blink:

Seems like we have a problem... 

On Pluto lives a scientist... He's not mad, but has some strange ideas... He invented a suit, that enables you to move extremely fast and even touch ghosts... It's powered by... I think you guess it...

I've been visiting the wreck of my shuttle and found out that I still could open the electronic log-book... I found out that the shuttle has recently been used to visit this scientist... I hope he's still doing fine...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm. Maybe the mad scientist, who may not be clinically mad, may be our problem! Do you think we might have a Franken-TLW/rogue TLW? The mad or not scientist played God? Or...maybe the scientist is flitting about, STEALING CHOCOLATE    , punching people in the eye, and wreaking havoc?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

Can't we also possibly have a _rocking and rolling TLW _?&#191;?&#191;?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hmm. Maybe the mad scientist, who may not be clinically mad, may be our problem! Do you think we might have a Franken-TLW/rogue TLW? The mad or not scientist played God? Or...maybe the scientist is flitting about, STEALING CHOCOLATE    , punching people in the eye, and wreaking havoc?


Nah, this scientist isn't able to create artificial life... Neither is he evil... 
BTW, during another visit to the wreck, I found an emergency box and in it a communicator! :happy:
:huh: But it was too late to do that telepoter-trick again. TLW and I will have to wait until after halloween to get our bodies back.

I contacted the scientist... he's alive, but some things got stolen from his lab... A visor, a rocket launcher with five rockets and the Trancendent Suit. He wore a black eye, just like us. His description of the thief fits on our rogue TLW...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 22, 2006)

What is even more alarming. This thief also stole our chocolate making machine! So he'll be very fast, and full of pure lust. 

But, Timber, how come your black eye turned chocolate brown?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Lust? He won't be eating the chocolate. He needs it to run that suit. It's chocolate powered.

Chocolate brown, you say? Do you have a mirror? I'd like to see that by myself...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 22, 2006)

R: Are you sure? That chocolate is irristable yummy! Last week I got a piece myself, and now you see posters everywhere: "Wanted, the unknown bbw hugger." .. with my photo... 

A: Here you have a mirror. You see, that spot is chocolate brown and has the shape of bbwsweethearts lips.... You might have beeb kissed while you where having a ghost nap.

Q: How are we ever going to get our chocolate machine back?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

R: I believe you that your chocolate is excellent. But this guy has no sense for such things.

A: Indeed... Seems like I wasn't only napping but really sleeping...

Q: After regaining contact to my Spaceship, we should be able to re-integrate our crystal balls as well as we can use the scanners of the ship to find all the stolen things...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 22, 2006)

R: Yes, probably she kissed you into some very deep sleep. It took days before we saw you flying around again.

A: Euhmmmmm, the door of your space ship is open. Hope you haven't had any unwanted visitors....

Q: When you left your spaceship, did you lock the door? 


PS I go offline now. I need to plaster the walls of my corridor...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, if the door is open, that may mean that there was... but not very successful. I am the only living being on board this ship. So, if I leave the ship and someone enters it without permission, they will be thrown out, literally...
I'll check it, though.

PS: See ya!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2006)

TLW *yawns*

Good morning TLW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

OK. I'm back from my spaceship. Our rogue TLW had been up ther in order to take over my ship. As my ship is controlled by an artificial intelligence, he got kicked out before he could cause any damage. He's back on earth, though, somewhere in a lonely desert valley far away from human beings.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

My head is spinning; there's been a lot of activity! 

@ST - I believe there is a rock and roll TLW. I went shopping for a CD in Tower Records the other day and saw a poster in the front window for a new artist who looked suspiciously like a TLW. He wore long hair, had some tats, and was squeezed into some too tight leather pants. 

@GeorgeNL - You STOLE chocolate?!  Bad man.  You just have to ask nicely, and I'll give you some. However, I do like hugs. :batting: 

@GeorgeNL - how can you be an unknown chocolate thief if a picture of you is posted stating that you are a chocolate hugger/thief?  

@TW - Sorry, TW. I have to admit that I tried my new chocolate lipstick sleeping potion on you. Your eyes were shut, but you were not sound asleep until I gave your black eye, the only part of your body that I could see, a smooch. The good news is that I've discovered that a secondary effect of the chocolate put-someone-to-sleep lipstick is that is can heal minor cuts and abrasions and bruises like black eyes. (I know you're going to ask why I don't fall asleep when I put on my new lipstick. It's because I put a coating on my lips before applying the lipstick.

That's it! This rogue TLW must be stopped, just like my brain has been stopped. I need chocolate. I have to be very careful and ration out portions because someone stole the chocolate making machine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> My head is spinning; there's been a lot of activity!


Yeah, there was quite some action... I'll help you getting things in order again, k? 



bbwsweetheart said:


> @ST - I believe there is a rock and roll TLW. I went shopping for a CD in Tower Records the other day and saw a poster in the front window for a new artist who looked suspiciously like a TLW. He wore long hair, had some tats, and was squeezed into some too tight leather pants.


I've seen a similar poster, but as a tour promo...



bbwsweetheart said:


> @GeorgeNL - You STOLE chocolate?!  Bad man.  You just have to ask nicely, and I'll give you some. However, I do like hugs. :batting:


Nah, he didn't steal chocolate... He had a chocolate machine himself and tried a piece of his homemade chocolate.



bbwsweetheart said:


> @GeorgeNL - how can you be an unknown chocolate thief if a picture of you is posted stating that you are a chocolate hugger/thief?


As I said before, he didn't steal chocolate, he just tried a piece of his own homemade chocolate... It increased his lust, so he went running through the streets, hugging every BBW he could reach... And as he didn't leave his calling card... 



bbwsweetheart said:


> @TW - Sorry, TW. I have to admit that I tried my new chocolate lipstick sleeping potion on you. Your eyes were shut, but you were not sound asleep until I gave your black eye, the only part of your body that I could see, a smooch. The good news is that I've discovered that a secondary effect of the chocolate put-someone-to-sleep lipstick is that is can heal minor cuts and abrasions and bruises like black eyes. (I know you're going to ask why I don't fall asleep when I put on my new lipstick. It's because I put a coating on my lips before applying the lipstick.


Now I know why I had such nice dreams! Thanx for helping me getting rid of that black eye... Besides, isn't it quite difficukt to not lick your lips?



bbwsweetheart said:


> That's it! This rogue TLW must be stopped, just like my brain has been stopped. I need chocolate. I have to be very careful and ration out portions because someone stole the chocolate making machine.


You need chocolate? I think I can help. I still have one of these space transporters full of chocolate. Feel free to indulge!
Yor chocolate making machine is stolen, too? Uh-oh... that doesn't sound that good...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 22, 2006)

You're right TW, I don't steal chocolate, but how do you all know that secretly I am the crazy scientist?.... All the time I tried to hide that so carefully, and suddenly you uncover me........?

And yes, bbwsweetheart, I did secretly give you a hug, a warm soft one, mmmmm that sweet smell of chocolate. However, why did I fall asleep a few minutes later???

Anyway, TW, do you still have the building sheets of the chocolate machine somewhere in your space ship? I'm building a new one, and we have to be fast, cause we only have one more day of chocolate supplies.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

George, are you a mad scientist/hugger all the time or just for Halloween?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, as I understand it, bbwsweetheart, he's an all-year mad scientist, but no mad hugger.
He has hugging-attacks if he eats a special sort of chocolate he invented... It's very tasty and increases your lust, if I understood him right.

The building sheets... :huh: They were in my spaceship? :blink: How did they get there?  Strange things happening around here... *shakes head*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Magic is running amok!  

I wonder..what would haven if GeorgeNL's secret chocolate concoction got out to the the general populace? We might have to contend with crazed huggers all over the world. I think I'm afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Er... :blink:
Er... :blink:
Er... :blink:
That quite gives cause for concern...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's cause for even more concern - what happens if the rogue TLW gets his tiny hands on the mad hug inducing chocolate???!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, he's got the machine that produces this choc. But he isn't into chocolate... He just wants it as fuel for this suit.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm going to find TLW rogue and switch fuel on him.  I'm camel comparison shopping and stocking up on desert camping supplies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

I think it would be better for you to eat as much chocolate as possible... Your chocolate magic could be really helpful in this case...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok. I need to order truckloads of Rolaids then. Burp.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll check if I can help you with my spaceship...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

This is exciting! You fixed your spaceship? Or did you buy a brand spanking-new shiny model 4982 GZ 1701? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, not really.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

What is it? A flying garbage can?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll try it once again...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Oooooohh. So is your spaceship on autopilot?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

I hope his spaceship has a better autopilot then TW has himself... *looking at TW's black/brown eye*. 

And No TW, normally during the year I am just a scientist, okay a little crazy and a little nerdy sometimes, but not mad at all. Only during Haloween I play the dangerous scary mad scientist. 

To reveal a little secret about my chocolate. The reason it triggers a hug addiction is because it contains FA genes. It's not dangerous as far as I know. It's only side effects is that it opens your eyes for the beauty of BBWs and it triggers an almost unctrolable desire to hug them. Now, I am not sure if this hug desire is due to the chocolate, or due to the beauty of the women themselves. More experiments are needed to find out


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd like to volunteer for the hug experiment.:batting: :blush:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

((((((((((((((((( bbwsweetheart )))))))))))))))) :blush: 

:wubu: EUhmmm, I doubt it is the chocolate.... or is it?...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

To the autopilot thing... My personal autopilot is quite good...
This black eye was caused by a rogue TLW that wore a special suit that enabled it to hit me. *floats through George's body* You see, if I want to touch something, I have to focus my energy. As this is quite exhausting, I usually am just some floating energy... The punch in my eye caused a compression of energy, which made my black eye something touchable and prevented me from floating through walls.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Why can't you leave your black eye behind? You can walk the rest of your body through walls!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

If the compressed energy of the black eye wouldn't be connected with the remaining energy of mine, yes. But as this connection exists, each try to cross a wall would end up with me getting stuck... But thanks to your potion skills, my black eye has gone yet.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Well..let's get you away from walls anyway. I can still see a faint purple circle where your eye should be.

We'll go to the desert in search of TLW rogue. I have all the chocolate that can't melt, camels, water, aerobeds, televisions, luxury bedding, porters, portable swimming pools needed for our spartan camping trip.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanx for the hint. I floated through a shade some time ago, so I thought it would be over...
Man, what a caravan... When the first camel reaches the TLW camp, the last one won't have reached the desert...
Besides, where in this just about ten yards wide canyon do you want to put up all this?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, we do want to be comfortable. This could be a long search for rogue TLW.

I've adding blasting powder, for widening that tiny canyon, to the provisions.

I also have electric lines and electricians, sewer pipes and plumbers, and carpenters on the list.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Er... I think I need a nap.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, take a nap! There's a pile of them over there. One won't be missed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

I resemble that Zzzzz. G'night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Belated thanx. It was a good one.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

*Yay for sleep!*

does *TLW* ever sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

The true last word....


not the rogue or copycat....


:doh: :blink:


----------



## mango (Oct 24, 2006)

*Whose been sleeping with TLW!!!???  

 *


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

TLW sleeps?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Nah, but mango has slept. And had a strange dream.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

What would happen if TLW had a child with a human? :shocked: Things that make you go hmmmmm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Interesting thought...
What would happen if a TLW ghost had a child with an alien ghost?
Would they even be able to have a child?
Questions over questions...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

An alien TLW ghost-wolf-child. Is the world ready??  :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I'm not quite sure...


----------



## mango (Oct 25, 2006)

*The world is ready.

You heard it here first!

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Are you sure?


----------



## mango (Oct 25, 2006)

*Yup.


:blink:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't think that it's the right time for such a revolution...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, when do you think you'll be ready to spawn ghostly ... uh... little ones?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Seems like y'all can't wait to see...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll bring a nice baby present. Umm. How many legs and arms and heads per child, or whatever, do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, as all involved persons are standard-humanoid build... I'd say two legs, two arms and one head per child, grouped in the usual way on a torso.
Nothing special...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmm. Does this mean ghosts can see other ghosts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Sure. The living can't always see us because they're on a different energetic level...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

What does your TLW mother-of-your-ghost-wolf-child look like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, she's a *TLW*...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Argh. :doh: :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Argh? :doh:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

TLWs can look different from one and another. For example, you might have fallen for a bbw TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

As I said. A *TLW*.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

How long before the TLW gives birth?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Isn't there something missing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Uh.  What?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Er... :blush: Uhm... :blush: Er...

Words fail me.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Hehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Growl!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey! Did you know that your very faint black eye turns pinkish when you get emotional?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

As long as my eyes don't start to glow...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

Back to the subject at hand - do you think any offspring might inherit his father's glowing eyes??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Possibly yes. Casual Werewolves pass on to the next generation quite easy.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

What's the difference between a casual werewolf and a formal one?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, the "formal" werewolf usually need full moon to change; the casual werewolf usually changes if he freaks out.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

What kind are you? (or are you different because you're alien too?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm a casual werewolf. I usually have it in good control, due to the fact that I am an alien wizard, able to change my form. Take a look at this thread to see what I mean...


----------



## mango (Oct 26, 2006)

*EEEK!!


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

:huh:? What's up, dude?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm a casual werewolf. I usually have it in good control, due to the fact that I am an alien wizard, able to change my form. Take a look at this thread to see what I mean...



 The link went to something by a Blackjack Jeeves??? I was not scared!  

Do you think you might "turn" an innocent TLW into a werewolf if you became so freaked out that you couldn't even use your mighy alien wizard powers to stop the change?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

I didn't say it would be scary... I just use my form changing power in the back end of this thread...

I have to admit that I'm not quite sure about what you want to know...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, I wanted to know because there are so many TLWs that they've started their own newspaper to pass along useful and entertaining TLW news for all of the TLWs scattered about the world. The front page of the last issue had a frightening picture of a marauding TLW werewolf on the cover. The werewolf TLW was spotted near the Black Forest so...I wondered...well, you know...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

I see...
That one wasn't my doing... There are some real werewolves living in the Black Forest, mostly hiding, doing no harm to anyone... Maybe that TLW "stepped on the tail" of one of them... I'll have a look at it; such a creature could be quite dangerous...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, the werewolf TLW is more cute than dangerous; he is so tiny, you know. I doubt, even in full werewolf transformation, that he could even harm a fly. Well, maybe a fly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

LOL! Do you think, he'd be the Fly Marauder?

I'll have a look, anyway. Tiny or not, he might be biting someone...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Aha!! Oho! We've finally come across a way to use all of the TLWs! We can box them and sell them as an unnatural-organic insect-be-gone pet. Of course, there could be risks...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not quite sure if this is such a good idea... You might get in trouble with the TLW police...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Ahh. Pshhh. What can the little TLW police do??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Little? Did you change into a giantess?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm a bbw! I can just SQUASH the little TLW policia. Mwahahaha.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

BBW or not, do you think you can handle some 6' 4" well trained TLW policemen?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

6'4"!! Well-trained! When did this happen? Are they in a different time zone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Uhm... Maybe... Not quite sure, to be honest...


Besides... Your "tiny" werewolf TLW might even have impressed Mini... This little guy stands 7'8". 
Luckily he's a decent guy. Just playing some basketball with his friends.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Uh oh! We have TWO TLW werewolves? "My" tiny TLW werewolf is about half a finger in length! You "tiny" TLW werewolf is the gigantor of werewolf TLWs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Half a finger? Do you have him sitting on your hand?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

No, he's terrorizing flies in the Black Forest. However, technically, he could sit in my palm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmmm... Strange... I think I'll have to comb le For&#234;t Noir...
I'll better take a fine comb for that.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

This could take years! The tiny terror is already at home in the forest. I understand, from anonymous TLW sources, on the qt, that he wants to be a tiny Robin Hood TLW werewolf so it sounds like he has a good heart. I don't know who he plans on stealing from and giving to, but, hey!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Sometimes it is advantageous to be a ghost... I found him... 
He's taking from the flies and giving to the dung beetles, or someting like that. Maybe he'll be helping the fairies, instead.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh! Are there fairies in the Black Forest?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Among others...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Others? :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah. Dwarves, Elves, Spirits...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

A magical place! Why such a scary name like Black Forest? Sounds forboding.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Forboding? 

That scary name is intentional. It's supposed to scare people away, so these magical creatures may live in peace.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Perhaps all the TLWs will migrate there then. Then, if all goes according to the laws of nature..we may have some interesting crossbreeding. The Black Forest could be the next Galapagos Islands..so to speak. Fairy werewolves TLWs, Bearded dwarf TLWs, etc.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Giant TLWs...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Giant TLW bbws and ssbbws!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

15' 10", 2,500 lbs, huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Somebody's dream come true!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm sure there will be giant FAs, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Interesting...think about all those giant fas, hidden away in the dark recess of the Black Forest.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 26, 2006)

These are such great dreams.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

"Sweet dreams are made of this..."
I think, I'll take a nap. The Cookies & Cream ice cream made me drowsy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

And we'll all be gay when Johnny comes marching home...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Is that your last word?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope not, cause then he would be dead by now.

What is it about chocolate, that all chocolate lovers I know happen to be very nice people?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Some of the nice people are TLWs. They've started making their very own chocolates deep in the Black Forest where their factory is hidden!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Chocolate lovers are happy people...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

They're not happy if they don't have chocolate though.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

MMmmmm, maybe I should make a trip to that forest, and see if I can find that secret place. Sounds like a very nice place to be.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe...it's full of fairies and giants and TLWs. However,I think there are less pleasant creatures as well like the dreaded tiny TLW werewolf. The chocolate factory was built by the tiny TLW race so each chocolate piece is almost microscopic,to our eyes, in size.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow... TLW pixie chocolatiers...
Besides, that tiny TLW werewolf isn't that dreadful at all. He signed a contract as a guard for the chocolate factory.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, don't tell the tiny TLW werewolf that he isn't scary; you'll hurt his tiny feelings.  

Why would he need to guard the chocolate factory?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Should he guard the pizza factory, instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Why...yes, yes, he should.     

(Those tiny chocolates are tasty! And with that fearsome tiny TLW werewolf with the nasty bite out of the way.... mwahahaha!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, if he guards the pizza factory, the big werewolf will take place in front of the chocolate factory.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

The friendly one who plays basketball with his friends?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah. But he takes his job quite serious. You won't get along with a little :batting:...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

You mean I might have to beguile him? :batting: (Of course, I'm sunk if he's gay.  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

:blush: *wipes away some inappropriate thoughts* :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Ick. Look! Someone wiped some inappropriate thoughts onto the floor and LEFT THEM THERE!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

That can't be mine... 'cause mine are invisible...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh! Uh! You're right, but your inappropriate thoughts are not immaterial; they're slimey. I almost killed myself just now. (Sitting on my butt, pondering many things.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

... :blush:


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

*... famous last words...


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

If I weren't already dead, you might be right...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Speaking of famous TLWs. There are now some so that means there are also TLW papparazzi! Look out for them. They'll chase you to get your photo.


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

**snap*

*flash*


 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Ahhhh! I'm blinded. Even worse...I'm not wearing any makeup!! The horror!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

*uses EMP gun to destroy photo*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Everyone who saw it would have broken out in spots or been so scared that their heartrate would skyrocket to dangerous levels.

What sort of gun is that? The one you used to destroy the scary photo?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

*E*lectro *M*agnetic *P*ulse - EMP gun, non-atomic


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Hypothetically speaking, would the emp gun stun, oh, say, a rather large TLW chocolate factory guard?


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2006)

*Oompa Loompa!


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hypothetically speaking, would the emp gun stun, oh, say, a rather large TLW chocolate factory guard?


If it would be a robot, yes. If it's a living being, no.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Uh huh. I see. Do you happen to know the exact coordinates of the big TLW werewolf guard? The Borg want to assimilate him for the collective. He'll become part machine and vulnerable to the EMT gun! Hehehe.


----------



## mango (Oct 30, 2006)

*But wouldn't that violate the prime directive??*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd be careful with these Borg... they assimilate anything living that ain't on a tree on three...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd be careful with me. Anything that stands between me and chocolate is in grave danger.  

P.S. The Borg are not part of The Federation, and neither am I. Prime Directive be damned.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

What do you want with a second chocolate factory? Isn't one enough?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Explanation: The TLW factory makes exquisite truffles that are unmatched even by my own factory.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Why don't you just buy them... or trade them for something the TLWs need?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

What do the TLWs need? They don't use money.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Many of them have a serious sleeping disorder. They can't sleep, wich makes them ill. One already died of it.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

I can trade them sheep for chocolate!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Sheep? How many do you want?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't worry, I have so many that TLWs will fall asleep before they can finish counting.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 30, 2006)

Uses a cue stick to bounce TLW to safety.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Snuggletiger! Long time no see a message from you!

Update: the TLWs have multipled. Soon we'll have a game of civilization, but with TLW civilizations. So far we have mini TLWs, giant TLWs, bbw TLWs, papparazzi TLWs, etc. We even have a tiny TLW werewolf!

It's nice that you bounced the one TLW to safety from my harmless herd of sheep though.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sheep? How many do *you want*?





bbwsweetheart said:


> Don't worry, I have so many that TLWs will fall asleep before they can finish counting.



Then you must be in possesion of the other half of the world's sheep population...
But believe me, counting sheep won't help...

They need something that only you can give them.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Gasp! Not...my chocolate??      :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Uses a cue stick to bounce TLW to safety.



:huh::blink:



bbwsweetheart said:


> Update: the TLWs have multipled. Soon we'll have a game of civilization, but with TLW civilizations. So far we have mini TLWs, giant TLWs, bbw TLWs, papparazzi TLWs, etc. We even have a tiny TLW werewolf!
> 
> It's nice that you bounced the one TLW to safety from my harmless herd of sheep though.


Another TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Gasp! Not...my chocolate??      :eat1: :eat2:


Nah, not your chocolate. As you know, they're producing quality chocolate, themselves. You invented a potion, do you remember? This - in a really low dose - would help them to find the desperately needed sleep.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

What do you expect? The TLWs are a randy bunch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Er... :huh:? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Yess, but I have only a limited supply. Plus, it only works when worn on the lips. I'd have to kiss or enlist a bunch of people to kiss the multitudes of TLWs. (This in itself is dangerous because they are extremely lusty!!) Why don't we just let them die off of lack of sleep?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Yess, but I have only a limited supply. Plus, it only works when worn on the lips. I'd have to kiss or enlist a bunch of people to kiss the multitudes of TLWs. (This in itself is dangerous because they are extremely lusty!!) Why don't we just let them die off of lack of sleep?



Well for me it is really time to go to bed..... I could use a...:blush:

See you all tomorrow!

Have sweet dreams!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

G'night George!

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :blush: :blush: :blush: :batting: (That's a chocolate kiss containing my sleeping potion. You'll sleep well.)

Sweet dreams!!! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Yess, but I have only a limited supply. Plus, it only works when worn on the lips. I'd have to kiss or enlist a bunch of people to kiss the multitudes of TLWs. (This in itself is dangerous because they are extremely lusty!!) Why don't we just let them die off of lack of sleep?


Well, if you'd kiss them, they would be beyond all sorrows, for the dose would be much too high. This much I had been able to figure out about your potion. We would have to create a completely new recipe of your potion to make it suit to their tiny bodies. Besides, they are not half as lustful as it may seem - the lack of sleep just drives them nuts.

Oh, and, have a good night, George!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

The tricky thing about my potion is that the chemical properties change when I attempt to dilute it. The diluted potion causes an indescribable urging for chocolate instead of sleepiness.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

I see... Maybe we should visit my spaceship, there we would have the necessary equipment to find the right ratio of that potion.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

I thought you couldn't get to your spaceship? Whatever you needed to get there was on your demolished shuttle? Anyway, who would be my "guinea pig"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

*sigh* I wish people would read the posts made in their absence a little more closely...

:huh: "Guinea pig"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> *sigh* I wish people would read the posts made in their absence a little more closely...
> 
> :huh: "Guinea pig"?



The nerve of SOME people! Really! Sigh.  

View attachment guinea pig.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

Uhm, what for? (I'm a tired ghost, so have mercy...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

R. I was making fun of you telling me that I hadn't read the posts about the status of your spaceship. You told me that I should go back and read the posts so I would know if your spaceship is working or not. I know you were talking about me, but I pretended that some other person had not read all of the posts. :bow: 

Will TW resume human er alien wizard wolf form tomorrow or will he still be a ghost? How about all of the ghost TLWs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not quite surre. I'm a ghost werrewolf right now. Woke up like that...

:huh: :blink:  :blink: :blink: :huh:?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Is TLW afraid of Timberwolf?


I'll try to keep it safe.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

ST, there are civilizations of TLWs now. I'm sure a few are afraid of TW! Take good care of those few, but, remember, don't let them get wet!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Can I feed TLW after midnight?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd be careful with that...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

ooops! I spilled my iced cold tea on TLW.  


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Where's your TLW from?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

My TLW didn't multiply when i spilled the tea on it. *phew* :bow: 

I dunno.  

I think my TLW has some sort of hyperactive disorder, though.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Since you spilled the tea or before?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Since I spilled the tea. (I kinda thought that my TLW might've been a mogwi TLW that might multiply if "wet" or change into a gremlin if "fed" after midnight.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

It's just a "speedy" one... You'd better let it out, before it damages your furniture due to it's speed...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

You might be right. I wonder if that particular TLW likes cold weather?

Will that slow him down, perhaps?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Look an ice statue of a TLW! Cool!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Wait. Wait! I think...it's not a statue. It appears to be alive!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

That's what I feared...


----------



## mango (Nov 2, 2006)

*I am pleased to announce the birth of a new TLW!


It's asexual.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh. Well, if TLWs don't have a long lifespan and a bumper crop of asexual TLWs arrive, that could mean the end of the TLW civilization.  Let's call the first known asexual TLW, Pat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

I think there are enough TLWs interested in sex around here. And their lifespan ususally isn't that short...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

I know! Phew. I guess the asexual TLW is an anomoly. I think the TLWs are highly sexual beings. I liken them to bonobo monkeys!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah...

Besides, do you think you could help me getting back to life?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Uhhh. I don't know. How can I help?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Your chocolate magic could be of help...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh! That means I'll have to ingest a mega amount of chocolate! Yummy! Wanna help me break into the TLW chocolate factory? (It's more fun than trading something for chocolate.) You can make me feel better and make a deal with the TLWs if you like, just don't tell me. I wanna break in!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Breaking in could be a little difficult, as the factory is quite tiny...
But you'll get your chocolate, anyway... Just lay down at the foot of that hill the factory is built on and close your eyes...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok. My eyes are closed. (Did I just squash the factory?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

:huh:? No. The factory is on top of the hill.

OK. The slide from the factory to your mouth is installed. Now just open your mouth and enjoy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: Yummmmmmmm. Mmmmmm. 

So...how did you convince the secretive TLW chocolate factory workers to feed me chocolate?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 2, 2006)

Easy. I told them that once your tummy is filled with that yummy chocolate, they'll get a kiss from you that will put them in a wonderful dream state. 

Ok, I have a little chapter to finish . See you all soon!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll have to be very careful not to inhale the tiny TLW chocolate factory workers when I kiss them. Hmmm. They're so tiny. I hope I don't put them in such a deep sleep that they won't wake up for 100 years a la hundreds of tiny Sleeping Beauties. Well, we'll have to wait and see what happens.

I can't wait to find out what happens next in your chapter, George!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Seems like George thinks in a similar way like me...
But I think I have a solution for these problems you mentioned.
If you take a passive part in this kissing, it should be less dangerous for them to kiss you and they won't get a too high dose of the sleep potion.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

All right. Tell them to steal a kiss from me when I'm snoozing. However, they will have to be very very careful to time when they come near my mouth because when I breathe in and out, they are in grave danger. I could suck them in on my in breath and shoot them a long distance when I breathe out.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't bother about that! We'll take care! Just tell us when you're full enough...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 3, 2006)

Is that a really good idea? A tube seems so non romantic to me. Wouldn't chocolate taste much better, if we would lay a piece on her tongue, so she can enjoy the sweet bitter taste with closed eyes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

There ain't no tube... It's a slide from which the chocolate drops into her mouth... She has to chew it herself...
The chocolate of these tiny TLWs is tiny, too, about the size of a single peanut a piece... so we have to drop some more pieces at one time into her mouth to keep her busy with that chocolate...

And there is another problem... If I haven't changed back until sunday, I'll have to stay a ghost...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh oh poor Timber. Well, then you cannot rub her a soft belly rub once it's filled with chocolate. But no problem, I'll volunteer 

What's the advantage of being a ghost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Good question... In comparison to my life as a wizard, I can't find any advantages... 
For non-magic people it may be the floating around and the ability to pass through walls and to scare people by lifting things while invisible...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Oh oh poor Timber. Well, then you cannot rub her a soft belly rub once it's filled with chocolate. But no problem, I'll volunteer



 Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> And there is another problem... If I haven't changed back until sunday, I'll have to stay a ghost...



Says who? I'm recharged with power. I have filled myself with chocolate. I am using my considerable chocolate powers to will you back into this world. Do you feel any tingling or any sort of sensation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

:huh:? :blink:? There is something happening...
Seems like I slowly get visible again... :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

:huh:? Why did you stop? :huh:?

I'm visible again now, but still not solid... The tree leaves still pass through me...

Wait a minute... There is something strange around here...​ 
:blink: . . . :blink:​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

I. can't. keep. sending. chocolate.power. my. strength.is. fading...  

What's strange about where TW is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Somebody installed an anti-magic field!

Quick! Try a belly dance! It may activate some very special powers of yours.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh no, I think TW has noticed my presence......

He's soo yealous at me, since you gave me that kiss......

How can I hide myself for a ghost who can see everything?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

It's not a anti-magnetic field TW. It is an anti-gravity. Soon everything will floath, even the oceans surrounding us.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Oh no, I think TW has noticed my presence......
> 
> He's soo yealous at me, since you gave me that kiss......
> 
> How can I hide myself for a ghost who can see everything?



Don't worry, George. He has a gf who he adores.  

Just in case you're worried, his power is not as strong becuz he's between worlds at the moment.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> It's not a anti-magnetic field TW. It is an anti-gravity. Soon everything will floath, even the oceans surrounding us.



I'm belly dancing for nothing?  

I have on this really cute harem girl costume too. As my tummy jiggles and trembles, the little bells attached to my outfit are making a sweet sound.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> It's not a anti-magnetic field TW. It is an anti-gravity. Soon everything will floath, even the oceans surrounding us.


Anti-gravity?  Are you insane? :doh:


Jealous? You're kidding, right? 
Besides, what does "jealous" mean? It's nothing edible, right?

:huh:? Er, one question, George... Why do you want to keep me from being human again? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I'm belly dancing for nothing?
> 
> I have on this really cute harem girl costume too. As my tummy jiggles and trembles, the little bells attached to my outfit are making a sweet sound.


No, you're not dancing for nothing! You should be able to stop George from turning the world upside down!

Nice sight, sweetie... Hey, George, take a look! Real eye candy ahead!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Okay, I hope I can say that to one day.

But from which planet is TW? He owns a spaceship, he floats around hounting our planet. Speaks German and English, but I wonder if he's really from earth?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW WOW..... Feeling myself getting hypnotized by bbwsweethearts belly dance. MMmmmmm, to soft jiggling of her beautful belly, mmmmm mmmmmm.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

TW's a space alien magician werewolf. 

I'm still dancing away, hiding provacatively behind sheer veils, and sinuously shaking my hips. I'm getting tired. George, have you changed your mind about turning the planet's gravity off?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

Nah, the only reason I want to switch of the gravity for some time, is to get bbwseethearth floating, then turn the word around around, and switch it on again, so that she lands on my lap...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> WOW WOW..... Feeling myself getting hypnotized by bbwsweethearts belly dance. MMmmmmm, to soft jiggling of her beautful belly, mmmmm mmmmmm.


 :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Nah, the only reason I want to switch of the gravity for some time, is to get bbwseethearth floating, then turn the word around around, and switch it on again, so that she lands on my lap...



I might squash you!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll put some extra matresses under me, so you'll have soft landing. :blush: :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> But from which planet is TW?


 Well, as I just discovered today, my planet doesn't exist any longer.  I don't know what happened, but I recieved some strange reports and a message from a neighbor planet that my planet is history.



GeorgeNL said:


> He owns a spaceship, he floats around hounting our planet.


I've been haunting the Dimensions Lounge, and will be - in the sense of frequently visiting...



GeorgeNL said:


> Speaks German and English, but I wonder if he's really from earth?


German, English, French, Latin (a bit), Dutch (trying to learn)... What's so wrong about that?

You should have seen that I'm not into anything evil...

I may not be from this planet, but I like it. I'd do anything that is possible to me to save it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *GeorgeNL*
> _Nah, the only reason I want to switch of the gravity for some time, is to get bbwseethearth floating, then turn the word around around, and switch it on again, so that she lands on my lap..._




George, George, you have some odd ideas... 
If you had asked me before, I would have been able to help you - if I had my own self back.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

We need your old self, TW! Plus, your old hats. (Do they have magic properties?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TW's a space alien magician werewolf.


Nearly right.
I'm an alien wizard/magician with the ability to change my form. (This is called "animagus" in the magic circles of the earth, though I don't need to use my magic powers to change - an I am not limited to one animal)
The werewolf is occasional, that means if something makes me really angry, I might change into a werewolf - due to my animagus powers, I have total control about me, then. No danger, just scary looks. (I sometimes call this "The Dr. Banner Syndrome"...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

To our resident alien magician/wizard animagus:

Hrumph. That correction is very GERMAN and PRECISE.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Sorry, but that is quite important to me.
In the field of magic beings is plenty of room for misunderstandings...
And it wouldn't be right to call me a werewolf... Usually, I look quite human.
If you met me, you wouldn't be able to tell me apart from the humans around.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> We need your old self, TW! Plus, your old hats. (Do they have magic properties?)


My old hats? Yeah, they change into chocolate producing devices if you ask them to...




OUCH! Something hit my head! But it dropped right through my body... I think it won't take too long to get me back to my solid self...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Hmmm. This gives me an idea.Shall I start hurling volunteer TLWs at your head? Will that help?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Nah. This would only hurt those little guys... 

Just eat some chocolate to restore your powers. Though I'm not quite sure if you should start belly dancing after restoring your powers... My head got solid while you were dancing...

George seems to be mesmerized. He switched off his antigrav-device and went to bed....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

.y .outh is .ull of ......ate. :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: 

My power is returning!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Great! :bounce: 
*crack*
Ouch!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

You're almost there, but you still appear to be a ghost, according to your avatar. What can we do? The EST midnight deadline is a mere four hours away.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

No need to worry, everything's OK. I just hadn't had the time to change my avatar.

BTW, if I should ever be in this situation again, remind me not to bounce with only my head recovered...

*relocates a vertebra*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Sigh of relief! Thank goodness you're back. We need you at full power to take on the rogue TLW's army of TLWs. The rogue TLW has procreated at an alarming rate. The army, literally his children, are fiercely loyal to him. He's vowed to take over the world. The only thing standing between him is, well, us! 

P.S. What about the enormous fiery-eyed skull?


----------



## Fairia (Nov 4, 2006)

Is there really the last word for anything?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Shhhh. Don't tell anyone! (I think this game can continue on and on and on because we're chasing an elusive dream of attaining The Last Word.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Sigh of relief! Thank goodness you're back. We need you at full power to take on the rogue TLW's army of TLWs. The rogue TLW has procreated at an alarming rate. The army, literally his children, are fiercely loyal to him. He's vowed to take over the world. The only thing standing between him is, well, us!



Oh, wow. There goes my day off. Monday's working overtime again, it seems.

Oh, and don't wonder about my avatar... I'll be able to use the stronger senses in this form.

But I'll have to take a nap, now.





Take care!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

We'll have to come up with a battle plan upon your return, General. The TLWS grow stronger with every passing hour. They're assembling near all the chocolate factories, curiously.

P.S. I'll be out for most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Near the chocolate factories, you say? I think I'll have to do some research...
That'll take some time. Take care, fellow members of the resistance!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey, that is great news! Thanks to bbwsweethearth's chocolate power, Timberwolf has his body back! Or should I say, TW's ghost finally found the body it belonged in? Oh well, will we ever understand? However, he changed from wolf to squirrel, did he get the right body?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Everything's fine with me, George. Just read this and you might understand.
I understand that it's not easy for an engineer like you to understand this magic stuff. Have you ever taken a look into the Harry Potter books? It might you help to understand, even if some things are a little different with me...


----------



## mango (Nov 5, 2006)

**waves magic wand*

*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

mango said:


> **waves magic wand*
> 
> *



It turns dark, but for the mini stars that burst from the tip of the wand to the sound of a tiny sweet notes. When the effects of the magic wand wave end, there's a mountain of iced vovo bicuits that reaches a mile into the sky. Maybe the might iced vovo biscuit blockade will be enough to halt the rogue TLW army!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

It won't stop them but slow them down, that might give us some time to think about how to stop them...


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*What's their one true weakness?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Chocolate. They wear exoskeleton suits that are powered by chocolate.
These suits enable them to move very fast and lift enormous weights. It's also some kind of armour, it protects them from getting injured.
I don't know if they have any mental weakness...


----------



## mango (Nov 6, 2006)

*If we managed to cool things down a little... we could freeze up the chocolate inside their suits!

:blink:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

That doesn't work...
First, these suits run as well in the polar areas as in any desert;
Second, I can't exactly tell how they use the chocolate as power source... all I know is that they neither eat nor melt it...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 6, 2006)

What if we take away their chocolate supplies? Does TLW army have any strength without chocolate? Maybe we should close down all chocolate factories?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Good idea, George, but...
To close them down, we have to get inside, and as the TLW army is controlling them all... 
And we've got to get all that already produced chocolate eaten...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes that is true. But they need ingredients, and they have on control over the cocoa butter plantages. So should we close those down?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

That is anoter good idea, but (I know, you can't hear that "but" again...) they have harvested all chocolate-relevant sources yesterday... they have large amounts of the ingredients in their storage. 
It seems like they are always one step ahead of us...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Perhaps my little problem will come in handy. I think that I was bitten by a vampire on Halloween. I felt a little queasy and noticed that I had a sudden sensitivity to daylight. I'm starting to fantasize about dipping the TLWs, since the rogue TLW and his army are tiny, into chocolate and eating them. The thought of biting into them and feeling their tasty blood bursting inside my mouth is driving me crazy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Tiny? :huh: Tiny? :blink:
What makes you think they're tiny? 

If they're tiny for you, I'd be tiny, too, for you...  Did you grow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

I vant to bite into tiny TLWs!! Arrrrr. I think we can package them like raisenettes and sell them at midnight movie showings of The Rocky Horror Picture Show. :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

The rogue TLW is tiny, and so are children. He's related to the tiny TLW werewolf terrorizing the Black Forest.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

TLW is, was bold bring of the up down upon whence. rapid motion upon the sat with. jarred. plummet cant's. twas. TLW ate a jellyfish.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Exactly.
*opens a silver can of daylight water*
Drink this, it will bring you back to normal...
We don't need any blood sucking powers, we need your clean chocolate powers.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Ahhh. It burns! It burns. You're trying to kill me! I'm going to bite your neck! Ahhhh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Nah. I'm not trying to kill you. The burning is only a sign that the changes take place.
Besides, would you please take your teeth out of my false neck?
Believe me, chocolate tastes better.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

WHy do you have a false neck? What happend to yours? Why don't you fill your false neck with blood...chocolate...blood?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

It's still there... 
I noticed your changing. And as I don't like to be bitten by Vampires...
...
It seems like you've been bitten by Vlad himself...
Want some chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Is it bloody??


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

Bloody orange.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

What type of blood?

TW - do you think the TLWS can convict me of munching some of their race? I ate all the evidence!


----------



## mango (Nov 7, 2006)

*//// Time is running out!!

What if we contaminate the chocolate supply with white chocolate??!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Won't do a change, sorry.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

blocks, drip on under to. wait. each do every give they us ask. watch. and or but connects. yes/no all don'test nopers the TLW sock icecream ¿?¿?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah. And the sockets in your fuse box ran away, right?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Did the TLWs somehow infect SToad?


----------



## mango (Nov 7, 2006)

*SwampToad's circuit boards have been infiltrated with chocolate.


It begins...

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Er... :huh:? :blink:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Not to worry! Chocolate only makes me stronger! I can't wait for the infiltration. Chocolate!! :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: Chocolate covered TLWs with that warm tasty blood coursing through their tiny veins...

Hey! I could infect them. Of course then we'd have an army of tiny vampire TLWs...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Chocolate covered TLWs?

Well, who's gone nuts here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Have you tried one yet? They're soooo good. I can't stop at just one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

:doh: Now I see what you mean! LOL! These are special chocolate TLWs created by our tiny TLW friends from the Black Forest! They are filled with a bloodcream / mousse au chocolat m&#233;lange. Those tiny guys know how to increase your powers... *snicker*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you sure? I can hear screams when I bite into the delectable chocolate TLWs. I'm going to my lab to dissect one of these chocolates...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, where do you think the blood comes from? There s some heavy fighting in The Black Forest, TLW vs. TLW (rogue edition). As a Vampire, you have such incredible good ears that you hear them screaming right where you are.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

TLW Civil War!

Yes, I do have excellent hearing. I can attempt to listen in on the private planning sessions of the TLW rogue generals....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Civil War, yes, but the rogues are winning. They are way too fast for the normal ones... We'd need one of these exoskeleton suits the rogues are wearing to find out how they work...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

Does the suit have to be intact?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

Where am I? I can talk normal again, I think.  

I think I had a TLW virus/worm ?¿?¿?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

((((Swamptoad)))))

We were deeply concerned about your well-being.

Glad you're back because we need help in defeating the TLW rogue army.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow I got a hug! :blush: 

Lemme at 'em

Lemme at 'em

I'll moider da bum TLW!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Laser therapy may just do the trick. Perhaps, with exposure to your magnificent self, the spectrum of colors could turn the rogue TLWs into normal TLWs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Laser therapy... Combined with some belly dancing of yours...
Could perhaps do the trick...
But, only for the case it doesn't work, I'd like to have one of these suits for examination. Well, bbwsweetheart, not only the suit has to be intact, the TLW who wears it, has to be intact, too. These cunning rogues installed these suits in a way that causes the suit to destruct itself if the wearer gets heavily injured or killed. This is why we need your combined chocolate / vampire powers. You're the only one who is quick enough to catch one of them and stun him with your powers so he won't run away.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm doing my belly dancing exercises to make sure my muscles are up to the task of stunning a rogue TLW. See me wiggle and jiggle? I think a new costume might be needed too. (I love shopping.)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 9, 2006)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: Oh yes, do I see you belly dancing! TW, come have a look! See how bbwsweetheart wiggles her hips, and that wonderful jiggeling belly, Oh my, those beautiful thighs.... The whole TLW army is completely in trance, they are all hypnoticed. I think, this is our chance!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 9, 2006)

Time for me to go to bed.

I see you all later!

((((((((((( Giving you all a good night hug )))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

(((((George))))))

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet dreams of our belly dancing chocoholic!



GeorgeNL said:


> Time for me to go to bed.
> 
> I see you all later!
> 
> ((((((((((( Giving you all a good night hug )))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: Oh yes, do I see you belly dancing! TW, come have a look! See how bbwsweetheart wiggles her hips, and that wonderful jiggeling belly, Oh my, those beautiful thighs.... The whole TLW army is completely in trance, they are all hypnoticed. I think, this is our chance!


They are in trance... That's our chance...
*activates communicator*
Activate transporter beam now!
*the rogue TLWs are beamed onto another planet to live in peace*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

*whew*
That was close... If you want to, you may stop belly dancing...
But I won't force you to...




Uhhh...
*runs into a treetrunk* Ouch... :blink: What's happened?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

The combination of belly dancing and chocolate power was too much for your lupin system. Your navigation system went awry. Quick! We need an electrical engineer!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Electrical? :huh:? :blink:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

(George)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

still


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 9, 2006)

EEeeewww mmmmm.
*Feels bbwsweethearts gentle hand on my head, carefully waking me up*

Oh euh, TW has technical problem.
*Shaking head*, you shouldn't watch belly dancing while flying. Yes I know she is very beautiful.

*Grabbing his oscilloscope, probing TW space ship control system*
Ah I see it. The complete nerve system has burned due to some overload. I need to replace it for a new one.

*Soldering a new nerve system in place, and replacing the control unit processor.*

Okay TW, try to restart your ship. Hope it works.

I'm going in my bed now!

Sweet dream all,

(((((((((((((( Hugs you all )))))))))))))))

George


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Er... er... er... er...
Hmmmmmmmmm...
:huh:?
What's up? Where have I been? Where am I?
Why is George walking in his bed?
Would someone be so nice to give me an update of what happened lately?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Mea culpa! I'll be brief. I was belly dancing. You were watching me from your spaceship. You weren't pay attention to where you were flying. You crashed into a tree. Luckily, only some electrical engineering parts were damaged in the crash. I woke George up, and asked him to fix them for you. He did. Now we just have to worry about your headache. 

Whew.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

I was flying? I don't see anything technical around here to fly with...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Better lie down under this tree. This rest of us will see if we can find your memory. It should be close by...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Memory? What do you mean?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

All those nuts you eat, plus, that crash into the tree have resulted in a memory loss. However, your memory couldn't have gone far...

Horrid thought: we cannot let TLW find your memory. He might get ideas and start replicating again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Er... He? Where's she?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

TW, you really must not respond until we find your memory. You're talking, but all that's coming out is gibberish.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2006)

Do we have power over TLW or does TLW have power over us? :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Would someone be so nice to




?
I think I found my memory. I just need a jerk to adjust it.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Look for the flying brick of chocolate! (See,I must like you if I'm throwing chocolate at your head.) Did it work? Are you back w/us?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 10, 2006)

Chocolate briks????

*Plugging in the missing memory cards into TW's head*

The cards contain information about his ship, hope he can remember now how it was controlled.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

*looks around*
*looks at the chocolate brick in his hands*
*thinks*
Thanks, bbwsweetheart, GeorgeNL...
I think now everything is like it should be...
Thanks for plugging the memory units back in place...
Y'know, I figured out that they might still be in my head, but stuck somewhere at the wrong place, respectively loose. So I asked for a brick to be thrown at my head, hoping that jerk would cause them to settle in their slots. Seems like they were stuck elsewhere, so they came out.
Man, what a lot of words... seems like everything's OK.
:bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3... What's your name? Who's your daddy? 

May I have my chocolate brick back now, please?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

My daddy is an alien. My name is Timberwolf. :huh:
Would you please stop knocking on my head? :blink:
I'm not sure if it would bring you luck...
Don't care about that hollow sound, that's normal.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> My daddy is an alien. My name is Timberwolf. :huh:
> Would you please stop knocking on my head? :blink:
> I'm not sure if it would bring you luck...
> Don't care about that hollow sound, that's normal.



The lights are on, but noone's answering! Knock! Knock! TW? Can you come out to play?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

*from behind*
Here I am! Anything wrong with my spare head?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh. Only that you're not in it. 

Where is TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

In the Netherlands, I think...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Why did it go there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Wanted to visit George...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

.....Why?  

Why would TLW desert me??!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

She didn't desert you...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

...and he's still here.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Are we all in The Netherlands of The Lounge?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

I wish that was true! You're all more then welcome over here! 
We have a chocolate house in the centre of this town, where they sell hand made chocolate, according to old family recipes. Really yummy stuff!

I was thinking of lasagna for dinner tonight, do you have some special wishes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

Chocolate house? Lasagna? Approach corridor is programmed!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Chocolate house? Lasagna? Approach corridor is programmed!



Lasagna is one of my special dishes. I serve it with garlic bread, caesar salad, and fruit with sorbet for dessert. 

Please explain: approach corridor is programmed. Are we traveling by cable?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lasagna is one of my special dishes. I serve it with garlic bread, caesar salad, and fruit with sorbet for dessert.
> 
> Please explain: approach corridor is programmed. Are we traveling by cable?


Nah. I was just back in my spaceship, ready to hop into my shuttle and dash down to earth... There was just one little problem... My new shuttle isn't ready yet. :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Ahh. So what new features will your new shuttle have? Does it have a TLW finder? If so, what is the range?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

TLW finder? :doh: I knew I had forgotten something....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Give your head a harder thump. Did you order the shuttle before we fixed your memory? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

No, then I'd have an explanation why I forgot that... but maybe we can recalibrate the BBW finder so that it's able to find TLWs, too...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

:blink: You have a bbw finder? :blink: Do we get lost often? Why do you need to find us?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, why does a FA have to find BBWs?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lasagna is one of my special dishes. I serve it with garlic bread, caesar salad, and fruit with sorbet for dessert.



Yummmmmmm :eat2: you can wake me up in the middle of night for that!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, why does a FA have to find BBWs?



You don't need a special device for that. You only need to measure the rate of our hearth beats :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> You don't need a special device for that. You only need to measure the rate of our hearth beats :wubu:


This might be working if you're walking on earth, where you can see them. But as my shuttle is usually flying...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> This might be working if you're walking on earth, where you can see them. But as my shuttle is usually flying...



Those special vibes these lovely women radiate... our hearths can receive them at large distances TW. Use you stetoscope, listen to mine, you'll see....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, I see... 

But by some reason I don't know, this doesn't work with me... I guess it is because I'm an alien.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I see...
> But by some reason I don't know, this doesn't work with me... I guess it is because I'm an alien.



Couldn't it be, your stethoscope is broken? 

When I saw the images of a sleeping Punkin and Bbwsweethearth appearing on your telescope, I could hear much faster hearth beat.... or was that coming from my own chest?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

OK, if I see them... But this finder helps me to find them without seeing them...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> OK, if I see them... But this finder helps me to find them without seeing them...



Oh oh. That device must been copied from some parts of my brain. There I have a receiver build in, that very accurately recieves the vibes of these beautiful women. How did they ever manage to get the circuit diagrams of my brain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

*watches a brain scan of George, comparing an area with some circuit-plans*
Indeed. It's identical. That's interesting... 
I had this device already in my spaceship as I arrived here... 
And I know that this device was known to my species long before we started travelling in space...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

*Looks over TW, shoulder, watching te circuit diagrams*
Yes, you see this part recognices those large warm loving arms, that can hug so nicely. This part here receives the vibes from a warm loving hearth, which has always a place for a good FA. And this part over here recognices the beautiful curves of a belly. This part here and here detects large shapely tighs, and the beautiful curves af a booty. 
And here, this part is for the rare situation that they are completely hidden. It tracks chococlate transportations.

But it is certainly amazing, your people already had these diagrams. It looks like our planets must have been in contact before.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, that was my thought, too.
Though the reports don't mention anyone having been here.
Maybe one of those that were lost in the beginning of space travelling...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Given your love for the lovely women here in earth, probably one of your ancesters, I think.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Possibly, yes.
I just figured out that one of my ancestors, a brother of my great-great-great-great-grandfather, is believed to have crashed in this area. He was - as most of the guys that travelled space back then - a great engineer. And my family has a long history of FA.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 12, 2006)

Engineers and FAs, somehow those two are corrolated....

But that crash, whas that in 1732, when our ancesters said, a meteorite hit the ocean? 

Now you say about FAs in your family. I don't know anything about FAs in my family, but most of the men in my family stayed single, that's more or less a family tradition. Could it be, because bbw are extremely rare over here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> But that crash, whas that in 1732, when our ancesters said, a meteorite hit the ocean?


 No, that must have been way earlier, at a time where mankind was in its beginnings.

Besides, have you seen *TLW* lately?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

You let TLW wander off again!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay, judging from the above conversation between George and TW, this is not the last word, but a thread to discuss alien life on earth. Do you two think that all FA's and engineers are visitors from another world?  :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You let TLW wander off again!


TLW sits on your lap...
I was searching for *TLW*...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

TLW does mean the last word, doesn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Okay, judging from the above conversation between George and TW, this is not the last word, but a thread to discuss alien life on earth. Do you two think that all FA's and engineers are visitors from another world?  :happy:


Nope... But maybe an alien engineer is responsible for all the FAs on this world... 
The thought that this could have been an ancestor of mine, makes me somewhat proud... :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> TLW sits on your lap...
> I was searching for *TLW*...



Clever wolf. Please explain the difference between TLW and *TLW*.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> TLW does mean the last word, doesn't it?


 Yup. Actually, we have more than one...
TLW is male, FA and handsome;
*TLW *is female and a BBW;
tlw is a race of tiny TLWS...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

That's what I call beating two flies with one swat...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

I thought we beamed ALL TLWs away except for one? With a male fa and a female bbw TLW this could be the start of a new civilization. These could be the Adam and Eve of TLWs. However, the tiny TLW is the fly in the ointment! Could he be the serpent in the TLW Garden of Eve?

P.S. I think I have the tiny TLW in my lap because I didn't notice him before.

P.P.S. Wouldn't the bbw TLW be a TLW ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Round and round she goes and where she stops nobody knows!  
TLW - the laughing world? Too little words? That little wart? Two little warts!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Round and round she goes and where she stops nobody knows!
> TLW - the laughing world? Too little words? That little wart? Two little warts!



Lol. (NEed TW's laughing smilie here)

You were correct the first time - The Last Word


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

What is the latest word on the street?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I thought we beamed ALL the TLWs away except for one? With a male fa and a female bbw TLW this could be the start of a new civilization. These could be the Adam and Eve of TLWs. However, the tiny TLW is the fly in the ointment! Could he be the serpent in the TLW Garden of Eve?
> 
> P.S. I think I have the tiny TLW in my lap because I didn't notice him before.
> 
> P.P.S. Wouldn't the bbw TLW be a TLW ?


Nah. Only the rogue tlws got beamed away... 
Our tiny chocolate producing friends live peacefully in their hide-out in the Black Forest... Want some chocolate? 
Well, to be able to tell them apart, I thought it would be of advantage if we take a different way of writing... And as our female TLW is a BBW...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lol. (NEed TW's laughing smilie here)
> 
> You were correct the first time - The Last Word








^ This one?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks! I do want some German Chocolate - its good stuff. Could you send some Black Forest cake along with the chocolate? :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Nah. Only the rogue tlws got beamed away...
> Our tiny chocolate producing friends live peacefully in their hide-out in the Black Forest... Want some chocolate?
> Well, to be able to tell them apart, I thought it would be of advantage if we take a different way of writing... And as our female TLW is a BBW...



When have I ever refused chocolate?? :eat2: :eat1: You do have the advantage of living near our tiny chocolate producing TLWs. 

I have the male TLW, of course. He is madly in love with me. :wubu: He's like a cat because he doesn't like to leave my lap. How about your bbw TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

I think she's with George now, but maybe she's in Australia...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

It's good being a bbw! You're popular! What's she like? I'm not well aquainted with her as I usually have the male TLW. He's very sweet and has a pure heart.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Black Forest Cake... right now there's only chocolate, but I've heard that one of them visited a master baker in order to learn how to bake this cake...
Tiny Black Forest Cakes... :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, she's a nice girl, just like you girls are. Quite young, though.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

I was thinking of Black Forest cakes because they are chocolate with cherries and bbwsweetheart and I were discussing chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, she's a nice girl, just like you girls are. Quite young, though.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I was thinking of Black Forest cakes because they are chocolate with cherries and bbwsweetheart and I were discussing chocolate covered cherries.



Can we invest in this TLW baking venture? I will take tiny delicous Black Forest cakes instead of dividends.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ...


    ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Can we invest in this TLW baking venture? I will take tiny delicous Black Forest cakes instead of dividends.


Did you win in the lottery?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

How much money do those greedy mini TLWs want?!! :shocked:  

(Do I have to plan another attack on that tiny TLW chocolate factory?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart - you're last past really cracked me up!  Now I need a smiley laughing and rolling on the floor!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> How much money do those greedy mini TLWs want?!! :shocked:
> 
> (Do I have to plan another attack on that tiny TLW chocolate factory?)


That was just a joke... You can have chocolate and cakes for free. They are thankful for us helping them survive...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> bbwsweetheart - you're last past really cracked me up!  Now I need a smiley laughing and rolling on the floor!



 hehehe!!! 

:happy: FREE petit four mini German chocolate cake! Happy Happy. :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, chocolate cake, too.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm having loads of fun here in the Lounge, but I gotta go. Hubby bought me the DVD of "Cars" and I want to watch it with him. Goodnight all!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Good night and good fun!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hehehe! I got the Last Word!  BTW - the movie was really cute. It's a keeper just like all the other Disney/Pixar films.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hehehe! I got the Last Word!


But not for long!


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*Interesting quotes in your signature TW.

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanx. :bow:


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*Your Welcome.


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

*takes a seat*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey! Give back my seat!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

I just heard from the tiny TLW delivering my daily FREE  mini chocolate treats that the chocolate factory TLWs are worried about the return of the rogue TLWs. There are rumors, that the planet to which they were beamed is emitting bright lights. Could the dastardly family be up to space travel? Could we be in for a mini War of the Worlds?  

TW, better check it out w/your spaceship!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

That's alarming news bbwsweethearth. What worries me is that we haven't seen the TLW army in days. TW is still busy in his space ship repairing the BBW finder. Saturday we found out that the circruit diagrams of his BBW finfer are exactly identical to the circuits n my brain, and now he uses my brain as a reference to repair his BBW finder. 
If we are expecting an attack, we've no one to respond. Even worse, there is no one watching over our chocolate factories.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh! The chocolate factories are unguarded! I have to go now...I'll bring my TLW along w/me for safekeeping.

We'll talk about the possible end of the world as we know it later. Unguarded chocolate factories!! :bounce: :bounce: :happy:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

If I remember it well, TW had some drawings of a underground A-bomb save chocolate factory. I'm not sure if that one is already operational, I'll have look. 

But where are Punkin and TW?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Why do we have a chocolate factory in an underground bunker?

Our playmates are away!  I miss them too. 

Perhaps TW is flying the night skies in search of mice. Punkin is working, I believe. (She said she works from noon to nine pm in her time zone.)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

Well it would be a disaster, if during a war, all chocolate factories would have to close down. That's why TW and I decided to build one under ground, save from bombing. But I remember TW was busy with the last part of it, I don't know the latest status. Hope he didn't crash again into something. Last time he fell asleep while flying.

Yes, it seems Punkin has also such long working hours. But I'm sure we'll see her soon.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Where is the location of the secret underground chocolate factory? Don't you need a taste tester to make sure the chocolate is up to par? I volunteer!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's some chocolate... It's from the new and improved factory. It should be even better than the other...
My spaceship is repaired and working well. I also built some more shuttles.
Related to the rogue tlws, I can reassure you, they have just started fighting against each other. But I'll have an eye on it, for they have started some secret construction I couldn't find out more about.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, this is good chocolate, but I think, to help out you understand, that I'll need daily samples.  

TW, I think you can't type fast with talons. I'm sitting here drumming my fingers waiting for you and George to reply to a thread. TLW is also impatient. He's tapping his toes. Hmm. I didn't know TLWs had toes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

This isn't the only thread I'm attending...
The daily samples will be no problem. See that little flying truck? It'll deliver once a day.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

A flying truck? Won't that alarm the neighbors? Oh. It's not a tiny truck is it?  

OMG! My TLW is AWOL! Where could he be? Help!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

AWOL? Please help my tired brain...
The truck may be tiny, but you'll be surprised when it unloads...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> AWOL? Please help my tired brain...
> The truck may be tiny, but you'll be surprised when it unloads...




AWOL = is an acronym for the United States and other armed forces expression "Absent WithOut Leave". Leave = permission.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Ah. I've never been to the federal armed forces, so...

He's gone, you say? Strange... according to my TLW scanner, he's still with you...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, but is your scanner functioning properly? Within what distance can you find TLWs? Could you tell me where your scanner says TLW is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmm, that's interesting...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

You like keeping me in suspense! What's interesting??!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, I'd like to understand what I see, first...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

That's odd...
Now bbwsweetheart seems to have disappeared, too, but the scanner still recognises her where she was... 
I'll have to check my scanners...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Where am I? There are THREE suns! The atmosphere seems to be that of a class M planet...why there's TLW. Why is the sky green instead of blue? It's kind of pretty...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, BBWsweetheart, are you back on planet earth? Now it's just you and me. Care to share some of the chocolate samples? We're gonna have to get George and TW to send us maps to their underground stores, in case of an emergency...ya know! teehee! You know, I really do wish all of us could meet in person some time. Guess I'm feeling a bit wistful tonight! It's been a long day at work and I need a hug!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, strange things seem to be going on here...
bbwsweetheart seems to be slipped into an other Dimensions, but not completely...
Argh, I don't really know where my head is. I think, you're not the only one in need of a hug...
(((((Punkin)))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh no.....:shocked: bbwsweetheart is lost in another dimension, TW has lost his head and Punkin doesn't know where to find them. TW, you got the tlw locator working again? ((((TW)))), perhaps that will help. :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanx. That helped me to find out where my head is. It's still in bed, and I'll have to join it to reunite. Have a good night, Punkin!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW and Punkin))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

While you sleepy heads have been sleepily playing, I have been sleepily writing another exciting Love's Savage Cupcake chapter!

It would be toooo cool to meet in person!!

I'm still in another dimension, not Dimensions, but the internet lets me contact you on Dimensions. I can also send out hugs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanx, ((sweetheart)).
I think I can figure out how to get the two of you back into our dimension.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Does it involve belly dancing?  Maybe YOU'LL belly dance for us!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Nah, but it may include a little spaceship ballet...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never seen or even heard of a spaceship ballet! Can it only happen when TLWs are invovled?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

No, it has to do with the fact that the earth hasn't got enough spaceships...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

You're calling a gathering of spaceships from all over the known and unknown universe and different dimensions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Something similar, so to speak...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 14, 2006)

Friends of the TLW, I wish you all sweet dreams!

(((((((((( bbwsweetheart, TimberWolf, Punkin)))))))))))))

TimberWolf, be carefull with the space ship ballet, they aren't that stable yet.

I'm going to sleep now!

George


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

G'night, George! (((((((((George)))))))))) 

Pleasant dreams! 

@TW - beware the unstable spaceships! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice dreams of BBWs hugging you, George... 

@bbwsweetheart - I fixed that problem...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

The spaceships can dance without stumbling now? How did you fix that in so short a time span? (You're a miracle worker!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

It was a typo in the program...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Kitty! What a cute little puddy tat. Wanna sit in my lap you adorable creature? (Good choice, TW!) 

I hope you and TLW (male) don't get stuck in a tree!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

I still have my spaceship to beam me out if it should happen...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

How do you carry TLW around with you? Does he ride you like a horse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Do I look that big?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

I forgot that TLWs are human-size. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

As I can see, you are back in our dimension...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

What? *Looks around.* Hard to say. It's dark outside.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

That's because you came out in germany...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

*shudders* I came out of..what? :shocked: 

*Brightens* Am I near the tiny TLW chocolate factory? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you see the little fire over there? You'll find some hot chocolate and some other chocolatic goodies there.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

Goody goody gumdrops!

TLW will be there too, right?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, will TW beam us up so we can all go to the little tlw chocolate factory! I'd love to see Germany. I have some friends that visited with a friend there a couple years back and I so want to visit. Even hubby has been there (with the National guard) and I'm supposed to have relatives there and I've never been. So I really, really want to come visit. Especially because of the secret chocolate factory!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Beam us up, TW!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Woohoo! I was wondering when one of you all would see that tlw had gone to the 2nd page of the Forum! I think TW is going to sleep, so he won't be beaming us up tonight. Guess we'll have to check the skys tomorrow to see if he is flying.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll beam you up as soon as my nosebleed stops and I have cleaned up this icky mess...


----------



## mango (Nov 16, 2006)

*I hate nosebleeds.


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Me too. Especially when I have to clean up the ship afterwards...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

I wonder if the clever tiny TLWs can make a self-cleaning spaceship?

(Sorry about the nosebleed, TW.  I've never had one! Knock on wood.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

No, they can't (yet).

(I've had quite some time without it, and then...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Maybe a tiny TLW doctor can climb in your nose to do some repairs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

They're not tiny enough to do that...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

You don't know about the even tinier TLW race? They're so tiny that they live in abandoned ant hills. I think they even escaped your faulty TLW detector. These TLW are known for their medical skill. They're not quite small enough to be nano TLW. With their tiny little bodies, the teams of docs have the potential to do much more exacting repairs than a regular size TLW or human doc. (Of course the human-size TLW is not exactly bright, but he is lovable.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Seems like they are too tiny to be found by my (repaired and improved) TLW detector... I'll have to do some adjustments...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

See them yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Yup. Found 'em! But they weren't able to do any repairs, I'll have to be living with this bloody problem. But they could help me to ease my future cleaning.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

They're doctors, Jim, not dentists!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Jim?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Jim?



From the original Star Trek. Whenever McCoy, the doctor, is asked to do something that is outside his area of expertise, medicine, he says, "I'm a doctor, Jim (Captain James "Jim" T. Kirk), not a ....fill in the blank."

BTW - amazing that every single tiniest TLW is a doc.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

I was right! BBWSweetheart was talking about Star Trek. I had to delete my entire post. Teach me to take so long answering!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Happens to all of us, Punkin. I've had to edit many a post!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> From the original Star Trek. Whenever McCoy, the doctor, is asked to do something that is outside his area of expertise, medicine, he says, "I'm a doctor, Jim (Captain James "Jim" T. Kirk), not a ....fill in the blank."


I know, I know...
I'm just not used to be called "Jim"...
I'm not that impulsive. I'm more like Jean-Luc...



bbwsweetheart said:


> Happens to all of us, Punkin. I've had to edit many a post!


Me too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

I always thought of Jean-Luc as a stern disciplinarian. Though I liked both, each had their own charm.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

The tiniest TLW docs want everyone to know that they like McCoy best of all the Star Trek doctors.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

I think I'll have to take a nap. My brain feels so empty...
Good night, girls!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Goodnight Jean-Luc! Good-night Jim! Good-night sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite. ((((TW)))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

G'night, TW. ((((((((((TW))))))))))))) Good night hug. Sleep well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd wonder if that won't help...
(((((bbwswwetheart,Punkin)))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

I surely hope so, because it's bedtime for Punkin too. Catch ya'll tomorrow. Have a wonderful night and day you two.

((((((TW))))) (((((BBWSweetheart)))))

:kiss2: too!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Awwwww.

((((((((((((((((((Punkin))))))))))))))))))))))

Sleep well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

The hugs, combined with two big cups of coffee did help indeed...
It wasn't a perfect sleep, but a good, refreshing one. Thanks, Girls! :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Glad to hear that you finally got some shut eye, TW.

WHERE IS EVERYONE? **oh..the tiny TLWs are bringing me delicious chocolates to make me feel better. They're so cute!**

Uh oh. Why are they putting the delicious chocoate on the ground? I don't want to eat dirty chocolate! Wait. Wait. Wait. They can spell! The tiny TLWs are spelling out a message using the delicious tiny chocolate. They spell: Danger! What could this mean??  :shocked:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Possibly those chocolates are tainted and they didn't want you to eat them, although they delivered them. They knew if they placed them on the ground, you wouldn't eat them, but they wanted to make sure that your chocolate addiction would not get the better of you! Now, who could have altered the chocolates? Perhaps that is the real DANGER!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

As you said, bbwsweetheart, uh-oh...
Remember my report about the rogue TLWs fighting on their new planet? The secret factory building something I couldn't find out what it was? Now I know... :shocked:
They've built a spaceship that is about twice as big as the "we brake for nobody" - spaceship of "Spaceballs"... No clue how they have been able to hide it from my scanners all that time...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh no, Timberwolf!  Whatever are we gonna do? You have worn yourself out scanning for tlw's and now you are so tired. To bad you didn't beam BBWSweetheart and myself up so we could help you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Luckily these rogues aren't the only ones with a secret spaceship factory...
And as their planet is quite some lightyears away...
Beam you up would be a good idea, if the transporter wouldn't be out of order... repair units are working... 
...
Sorry, I'll have to take anothe nap. This was a bit early to stay up. I'll be back in about two hours.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Just like a transporter to go down in an emergency! I'm sure you'll have it repaired soon, but I can't wait 2 hours! That'll make it 1:30 a.m. Saturday morning here and Punkin has been sick with a tummy bug all afternoon. I'll be going back to bed soon (hey - you're aren't hiding under my bed - are you  ). I just need a little more time in here to get my mind of my troubles for a while.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

@Punkin - feel better. I've been used Purell and spraying Lysol like a hypochondriac to avoid catching the flu. 

TW - keep us posted on the transporter status. Be warned that the longer it takes to repair the transporter, the more time I'll have to add things to my suitcase. Yes, as time marches on, more things are added. I think the same holds true for Punkin. 

Oh look! The tiny TLWs have spelled out "rogue spaceship". What a waste of good chocolate!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

OK. The transporter is in service again. I'll beam you up when your're ready.

@Punkin - That's just a robot watchdog that looks like me... Hope you get rid of that bug soon...

@bbwsweetheart - I fear you can forget about most of your clothes up here... BTW, that just looks like chocolate... Don't try to eat it if you want to keep your teeth...


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2006)

**sets phaser to stun*


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd suggest a wide range setting. There will be lots of them if they reach earth... :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Punkin is much better. thank you. Hubby and Punkin went shopping today at Books A Million. I think I spotted several tlw's amongst the books!! :shocked: 

I hope TW and Mango arrives soon with phasar's ready!

(Side note to BBWSweetheart: I also shopped around in Bath and Body Works and I discovered a knew line scent - Hot Cocoa - OMG :smitten: It was wonderful! I keep pressing my hand to my nose to relive the wonderful chocolate essence. I dropped a HUGE hint to hubby that I'd love the whole set for my anniversary (the 24th) or Christmas.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't know what mango will do, but I am at my spacedock waiting for my battlecruiser to be ready... I'll do all I can to keep those rogues out of this solar system.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't know what mango will do, but I am at my spacedock waiting for my battlecruiser to be ready... I'll do all I can to keep those rogues out of this solar system.



I can't be beamed up yet! I must get to Bath and Body Works to buy this new hot cocoa bath set that Punkin told me about!  

TW - just what do you mean I won't need any clothes? :batting: 

TW - reread how you phrased the I won't have any teeth. Do you see how that remark can be interpreted?? :doh: Mango's phaser might have been set to stun, my phaser was set to kill!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll beam you there...

You'll have to wear a special space suit up here...

Sorry, but these tiny chocolate like looking bricks are really dangerous for teeth




< You see? (not my teeth, just an example pic...)

Set to kill? Should that be a threat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'll beam you there...
> 
> You'll have to wear a special space suit up here...
> 
> ...



You can beam me directly to the hot cocoa section of Bath and Body Works? :happy: 

Why do the tiny TLWs have tiny chocolate-like bricks?

(Set to kill?) If anyone knocks my teeth out, I can guarantee retaliation!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

You should be there, now.

They don't like to waste their chocolate for typing reports...

In this case, you would have done that yourself...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You should be there, now.
> 
> They don't like to waste their chocolate for typing reports...
> 
> In this case, you would have done that yourself...



Hot cocoa baths! Yum! You can beam me up tomorrow. I have to try all the scents in the store. :happy: 

Clever little TLWs for not wasting chocolate on emergency messages.  

True, I could have become toothless by biting into the brick chocolates. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Maybe you'd just stay there to protect that shop...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Maybe you'd just stay there to protect that shop...



Good idea! Yes, I won't be sampling, I'll be protecting! While protecting, I can shop! Excellent. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh good, BBWSweetheart is protecting Bath & Body Works. Now who is gonna protect Books A Million? 

I think some tiny tlw's hid away in our store sacks! Oh no, what is that I see creeping under my study door????!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Could be bugs. The tiny TLWs are GOOD and live in a secret tiny chocolate factory in The Black Forest. 

I nominate Punkin for protecting the book store.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Strange... :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Uh oh!! I hope this strange doesn't mean that I have to abandon my very important and strategic position in Bath and Body Works....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Okay, I'll protect the bookstore, because I love books. But somebody is going to have to send me a phasar

Nope - no bugs - just my cat peeping under the door.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Okay, I'll protect the bookstore, because I love books. But somebody is going to have to send me a phasar
> 
> Nope - no bugs - just my cat peeping under the door.



Kitty!!!! Peeping kitty.

Do phasers work on rogue TLWs??


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I hope this strange doesn't mean that I have to abandon my very important and strategic position in Bath and Body Works....


Nah, stay where you are... and keep your eyes open... expect everything... 
...
...
...
:doh:
And don't be surprised if some good tiny TLWs will join you...

@Punkin: No need to fear, they're friendly. They just want to join you protect Books A Million... They'll bring a phaser for you.

@bbwsh: Yes, they do.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Do you think I can soak in a tub and guard the store at the same time?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

(giggle) - Depends - you may need protection if the tlw's see you taking a bubble bath!

TW - thanks - I am relieved to have help protecting the precious books!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Life would be over as we know it. It would be an empty life without books and good smelling bath products.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Don't you know it! Good books and a bubble bath - pure heaven! Oh and Chai on the side with that! How do we know if the TLW's can be snuffed out with phasar's - might we need a specialized weapon to do the job?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

It is a specialized weapon, invented by our friends.


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*Live Chocolate and Prosper. \\ //*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Live chocolate and prosper... \\ //


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sell chocolate and prosper! 
Eat chocolate and live longer!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Er... :huh:?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Just being silly. I read what you and Mango had written and I know you were quotting a different version of "Live long and prosper."  

So, how goes the battle front in the TLW war? Have they spotted TW's spaceship and thought better about invading our planet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

They are still on their way... It should take them some more days to arrive in our solar system... Their warp-/hyper- engine doesn't work... :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Seem to be having so many technical difficulties! I just noticed you have changed your location... or is that the cat's location. I googled Wuppertal - I'm impressed!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Both. The cat in my avatar is a neighbor.


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*Never underestimate the power of the dark side of the (chocolate) sauce.


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Er... dark side of the sauce? Does it have one?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

You don't know the *power* of the Dark (chocolate) Side, I *must* obey my master.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

That somehow makes more sense to me...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

May the Force be with us and provide us with much good (milk chocolate) power to combat the invadors.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

May the fart be with us... er... ewww... :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

:huh: Excuse you!!! Oh my, look at the time!  Punkin's gotta get to bed before she turns into a pumpkin! Argh! Been fun! BBWSweetheart, I gotta admit that I have succumbed to the Dark (chocolate) Side on occasion, but I always return to the light (milk chocolate) side - it tastes better to me! :batting: 

Punkin - logging out.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

G'night! Nice dreams - and take care!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> :huh: Excuse you!!! Oh my, look at the time!  Punkin's gotta get to bed before she turns into a pumpkin! Argh! Been fun! BBWSweetheart, I gotta admit that I have succumbed to the Dark (chocolate) Side on occasion, but I always return to the light (milk chocolate) side - it tastes better to me! :batting:
> 
> Punkin - logging out.



@Punkin - you wouldn't be human if you hadn't succumbed to the Dark Chocolate side!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 20, 2006)

Does TLW know if there is a relation between chocoaholics and hugaholics?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

I think TLW does know about chocolaholics and hugaholics. I think they have a "whisper" campaign going on both subjects. Their intent...to have us thinking about and discussing chocolate so much and also giving so many hugs that we will be caught unawares when they invade.  Sneaky little buggers aren't they!?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

(((((((((( TLW )))))))))) :wubu: 


I've missed it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I think TLW does know about chocolaholics and hugaholics. I think they have a "whisper" campaign going on both subjects. Their intent...to have us thinking about and discussing chocolate so much and also giving so many hugs that we will be caught unawares when they invade.  Sneaky little buggers aren't they!?


Yup. But this campaign won't help them with my new robots...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

Moreover, during a good hug, our powers quadruple, making us very strong. Chocolate doubles our energy, making it very hard to defeat us. 

TW, if your robots, detect a coming invasion, will they alarm us? Only a group hug can save us....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

They will. And they will try to stop them, giving us the time to organize.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad! Hope they do not require chocolate, we need to carefull with our supplies.

Is you bbwfinder in your spaceship up and running?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

BBW, TLW... whatever you want to find, I can find it... Even chocolate...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, that's an easy choice. Could you please find our friends, Bbwsweetheart and Punkin?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

TW, if you find them, could you please show them the way to my dream land. 

I'm going to sleep now, it is already getting late.

Have a very nice dream to.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Are there BBWs or chocolate in your dreamland?
Or do you have a map for me?

Good night, George, nice dreams to you, too.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

Wuppertal there I passed last week on my way back home from Saarbrücken.
And you didn't see that I took your word with me and thru Denmark and now it is in the western Sweden.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey! **looks around** my TLW is gone. He left a note about not wanting to wake me. Why oh why did he go to SWEDEN?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe he have heard of the Swedish girls


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe he's heard that the rogue TLW invasion doesn't include Sweden!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

Scus a stupid sweed but what is a TLW (Total Lost of Word)??? 
But I got it


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

TLW is *T*he *L*ast *W*ord... See thread title... 
Besides, TLW left Sweden and came back to me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

You have both TLW and *TLW*?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

I had... TLW is on his way to you.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

:bow: My TLW! I missed him. His picture is going to appear on the back of milk cartons! I'll welcome him back with chocolate temptations.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Actually, we had one of these cartons here...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

How powerful is this _imposter_ TLW, anyhow?

Can the true TLW defeat him?

What will we ever do with all of this chocolate?


_stay tuned...._

:doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi everyone! I see we have a few new faces here! Welcome! We need all the defenders of chocolate as we can get! Especially since BBWSweetheart may be taking a vacation. Who will volunteer to guard the Bath & Body Shop's supply of Hot Cocoa bath products?  Gosh, now do we not only have Dutch chocolate and German Chocolate and American Chocolate, but Swedish too. I am going to go into a chocolate coma! Ahhhhh! :eat2: 

And ...get ready for a group hug! 

((((((((TLW participants)))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Imposter TLW?  What are you talking about, ST?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi everyone! I see we have a few new faces here! Welcome! We need all the defenders of chocolate as we can get! Especially since BBWSweetheart may be taking a vacation. Who will volunteer to guard the Bath & Body Shop's supply of Hot Cocoa bath products?  Gosh, now do we not only have Dutch chocolate and German Chocolate and American Chocolate, but Swedish too. I am going to go into a chocolate coma! Ahhhhh! :eat2:
> 
> And ...get ready for a group hug!
> 
> ...


Ahhh, there's nothing more refreshing than a little group hug! :bounce:

Maybe the rogue TLW raid is over before bbwsweetheart is off to vacation... I've had reports from my robots about a first wave of tiny spaceships attacking them near Pluto. Seems like they planned to set up a base on it.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

Well I'm here with some Swedish Marabou chocolate that teast great :eat2: til you go to Africa and see the ugly Marabou stork  .

In exchange I take the TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

By some reason I don't know, I don't like the Marabou chocolate that much...
But I like swedish furniture... And I'd like to visit Sweden one day, preferably in the summer...
Besides, which TLW do you have?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

Are there different TLW ??? 

If so I have TLW for the poor in Africa.:happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 22, 2006)

Takes TLW out for Thanksgiving Pie shopping


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Joins Snuggletiger and TLW for Thanksgiving pie shopping. (Need to make sure they buy a chocolate enhanced pecan pie! Need to test this pie out as it could give me the strength to battle those rogue TLW intent on fighting me for the cocoa bath products!)


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

Well you seem to love chocolate so I bring some Swedish Marabou chocolate. It's nice:eat2: even if it have a strang name. 

And I take TLW with me back to the old world.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: Chocolate!!!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, you got that, but I keep it !


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Er... er... argh!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

?????????????????????????????? 
Did not make any sence so I have it !


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

*groan* You won't be making any sense, either, if you were that groggy...
And *TLW* stays with me... just to clarify.... *groan*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

TW are you unwell? Sending some chicken soup your way and hope you are better soon! Would you like for me to keep TLW until you feel better and while BBWSweetheart is away? 

~Punkin


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2006)

*Did anyone remember to pack the chocolate bapka cakes?? :doh: *


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

No but we will have cake today. You are all welcome  

:bow: Thanks for the gift I keep *it *during my day !


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

It?  Do you mean this... er... whatever it was?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 23, 2006)

Euhmmmm TW, that thing you're holding there. Why does it have a nuclear label? Are you sure it's save?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

:shocked: A nuclear label, you say?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

Uh oh! Better get rid of that thing TW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

*beams it into the sun*
Somebody got a Geiger counter?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

Well then it's best I take it before North Corea, USA or anybody else take it and dropp it on someone else.:bow: 

And do someone try to steal it they have to take the consiquences


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 23, 2006)

Euhm, does anyone if fatcharlie is member of Taliban? How can we be sure he isn't?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

Well I have some friends there but sshh FBI migth hear and the conservative gov. will give me over to FBI and I will fly away in one of those secret aeroplans tha have been landing all over Europe. Well I hope they take me to Cuba there is at least nice weather. I'm tired of this darkness and rain we have had last month and will have for another 23 month. I HAVE IT


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

TW - are you ill? Is it a preliminary virus attack by the sneaky rogue TLW?! Did the attack start in Germany?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

If you have it, what did TW beam into the sun?

Anyway, you can have it. TLW and I are going shopping for presents for everyone. (They'll be coming from The Body Shop, of course because I can't desert my post.)

@TW - what is the status of the rogue invasion?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

BBWSweetheart, I think TW said the invasion had been sent to Pluto and not Earth after all. So we are safe for now. I think IT is TLW. Seems that FatCharlie and TW are having a tug-o-war over TLW. I think you can settle eveything down because we all know you have TLW.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

The invasion is not over yet, but the attacs are limited to fleets of tiny spaceships appearing here and there around our solar system, trying to find a place to build an operational base. But as my robot spaceships always defeat them...
Their big starship doesn't move fast enough to get here in reasonable time due to drive problems - they have some kind of impulse speed (to be used in solar systems) but their warp/hyper drive usually blows before building up speed... (I sometimes ask myself if they wouldn't be here earlier using the impulse drive instead of trying to build a funktioning interstellar drive...)
But I think it won't be necessary to further protect the shops. These little rascals are interested in real chocolate, nothing else. But keep an eye open for tiny spaceships (I'll try to get a pic of one...), as it is possible that single ships may get through at an attack. But keep your phasers set to "stun", I am interested in their technology.

I don't know what this "it" is, which Charlie's talking about... I have *TLW* with me, that's for sure.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry TW what you got is a fake. The investergaters were here and they thought they got it, but it was just a decoy.  
TLW is safe covered behind a lot of trash in my computer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

Er, sorry, but I got a lot of things around me here... Which one should be a fake, you say?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

That ! Can't you see that it is a fake ? Then you don't know what you shall look for .


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

If I only knew what it is...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Well if it's not that it must be it. But anyhow I will keep it under my pillow now. I'm sleepy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Fatcharlie, I would suspect that you didn't sleep well with an "it" under your pillow! hehe! Hubby and I went grocery shopping this afternoon and I made sure that there was plenty of chocolate in the store. Didn't see any tiny spaceships, though I'm not quite sure if I could spot them. TW can you give a better description on size and shape? We've been inundated with pesky bugs since it is warm and dry in our area, so I might mistake one for a bug, swat it and throw it away. I know you are asking us to keep the tiny spaceships intact as much as possible, so I do need more details - if possible.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll try to get a picture... All I know right now is that they are small enough to land on the back of a cat, whatever that means.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

It means the spaceships are flea-size.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought that too, at first. But think of the size of our tiny TLWs and imagine a spaceship big enough to have five of them in there...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Could tiny dwarf TLWs fit into a flea-size intergalactic spaceship?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Nay. They are big enough to stomp a flea.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Can they stomp a big bumble bee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

As far as I know, yes. They can even kick a rat.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Are they prone to kick things? If so...we could use this instinctive behavior. We just have to think of how.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Prone? No.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Why do they stomp things?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Did I say that they actually do that all the time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello, Mr. Predictable!  

I have heard that rogue TLWs stomp things!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Wher do you have this information from? It's new to me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh! Do you think you know everything about the rogue TLWs? Hrumph. I have turned a rogue TLW. He's a spy for us! A spy who came in from outerspace! He was in one of those spaceships that slipped past your robot army. I'm letting him indulge in my private supply of chocolate. In return, he's spilling his tiny guts. I have noticed that he has a tendency to stomp on things. When I mentioned this, he told me that all rogue TLWs stomp. They can't help it.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Imposter TLW?  What are you talking about, ST?



Isn't the rogue TLW an imposter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Oh! Do you think you know everything about the rogue TLWs? Hrumph. I have turned a rogue TLW. He's a spy for us! A spy who came in from outerspace! He was in one of those spaceships that slipped past your robot army. I'm letting him indulge in my private supply of chocolate. In return, he's spilling his tiny guts. I have noticed that he has a tendency to stomp on things. When I mentioned this, he told me that all rogue TLWs stomp. They can't help it.


Hey, no need to be upset! I was just somewhat surprised as I am usually the one who is asked about these guys.
Besides, good work! :kiss2:
Interesting information you gathered there. This could be... I'll have to think about that. If you get some more info, lemme know, K?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Isn't the rogue TLW an imposter?


Nope. It's a leftover of our "TLW-split-up" we had some time ago. He is possessed by evil.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Hey, no need to be upset! I was just somewhat surprised as I am usually the one who is asked about these guys.
> Besides, good work! :kiss2:
> Interesting information you gathered there. This could be... I'll have to think about that. If you get some more info, lemme know, K?



Okay dokay! :kiss2: 

Keep in mind that the spy may be telling me things so I keep giving him chocolate though. Do you have a rogue TLW lie detector that I could borrow? (I'm pretty sure it's true about the stomping. It's like he's part bunny.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

I have such a detector. It should be appearing at your place right now...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Got it! How about beaming down some..chocolate?  

The spy rogue TLW is so full of chocolate that he's falling asleep. I'll have to give him the lie detector test later. What should I ask him? Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Chocolate? What about a little automatic chocolate factory?

Besides, you won't have to do an extra test. This detector scans the voice for revealing "vibes" while talking. Just put it somewhere you can see it, It'll do the rest by itself.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you sure the lie detector is working? The spy rogue TLW is snoring, and the lie detector is going crazy!

Are you beaming me an automatic chocolate factory? :eat2: Is the chocolate any good?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh Punkin your sneaky little .........so you actully was in my bedroom and took from under my pillow? And you didn't even wake me up ? I'm dissipointed even if my wife maybe should have gotten upset.

I have been looking around for TLW for some time now and guess what? I found it on the ground in mybackyard. It must have been a Pica pica that had found it and stolen it. They like shiny things, it was like inside a little bottlecap. The bird must have dropped it when he/she saw our sunflowerseeds that we are feeding our birds with during the long winterperiod. So now I have TLW safely in my home again.:happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

FatCharlie - we love you, but you are delusional. (Someone has to break this to you.) Why are you delusional? TLW and *TLW* are human-size!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

So now you also been sneaking around in my home. Just a minute I have to check ................................................................. O I'm lucky you didn't find were we store all :eat2: our chocolate anyhow. :eat2: 

No TLW is little five of them could contain in one of TW small spaceships I heard on the news. Are there different TLW out there maybe???


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Are you sure the lie detector is working? The spy rogue TLW is snoring, and the lie detector is going crazy!


That should mean that he isn't really sleeping... Maybe he's trying to find out something about us. A double agent? Don't kill him, k?



bbwsweetheart said:


> Are you beaming me an automatic chocolate factory? :eat2: Is the chocolate any good?


The chocolate facory was invented by our tiny TLW friends - they also made the recipes for that pocket size machine... It should be there right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> So now you also been sneaking around in my home. Just a minute I have to check ................................................................. O I'm lucky you didn't find were we store all :eat2: our chocolate anyhow. :eat2:
> 
> No TLW is little five of them could contain in one of TW small spaceships I heard on the news. Are there different TLW out there maybe???


Well, I'd recommend you'd better take the time to read the complete thread... Maybe you'll then understand a little better what's going on here...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

By the way... has anyone seen Punkin lately?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Paging Punkin!!! Where are you??? (I haven't - maybe she's spending quality time w/hubby?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope so...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here I am and you're not here! Alone again, naturally!  Well, we've had an invasion of gnats or as some would call it "no-see-ums". It has been quite aggravating! So, naturally, I've tried to squash as many as I could. I must be tired because my head is spinning with all the details on TLW's and tlw's - oh my! They won't be bothering me though because I've barely enough chocolate to feed one tlw! TW (tapping on computer screen) - I need one of those chocolate making machines!

Anyway, sorry I missed playing with all of you. We are still in Christmas decorating mode here, so I probably won't be back on line until late tomorrow evening. Sigh!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, actually, you fit quite well in our way of playing today... We've all been missing each other...
You need a pocket chocolate factory? It should be there right now.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2006)

MLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

What's confusing you, charlie?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2006)

is MLW


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the chocolate factory TW! Yup, we are missing each other. I think Charlie is wondering is we are Missing The Last Word. Is that it Charlie?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 27, 2006)

No MyLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

So, this is your last word...
Wait a moment... :huh:
Your last word, you say? 
...
Say, is there a quite bony guy in a cloak, carrying a scythe, near you?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sometimes I just don't understand you Charlie. You aren't leaving us are you?


----------



## mango (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 28, 2006)

Wonders if TLW is christmas shopping?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh well now I saying MLW ! (for a while)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

:huh:? :blink:? 

:huh:? :blink:? 

:huh:? :blink:?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

No, let's keep TLW as the name. Because it isn't your TLW, Charlie - it's everybody's!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

TW is all out of ideas! Did the tlw's take your brain? I've heard aliens will suck your brain out! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey! I'm an alien! And I don't suck brains!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, but you misplace your head from time to time. Or so I've read!  Didn't mean to offend you. Of course, I'd never believe that of you - you're not with the brain sucking group - you're with the hidden chocolate factory group. ((((((TW)))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

There's a brain sucking group? Did I miss something?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe I'm misquoting an old B-type horror film. Seems it was about brain sucking aliens or something like that! Perhaps I've had my brain sucked out because, once again, it is bedtime and I'm all out of ideas!  Keep TLW safe, TW. (((TW))) goodnight! or Good morning for you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Morning, yes... good... well, let's wait and see...

I realized something funny... it seems like our rogue "friends" are on a vacation, too... It's suspiciously silent out there...

((((Punkin)))) Good night!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh no! A tiny contingent of rogue TLWs has managed to elude TW's robot blockade. Some of them are in Maine! I shall do my best to defeat them! (I'll dip them in chocolate!! Hehehe. Death by Chocolate!)


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2006)

Swoopes down and rescues the genuine bona fide TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Oh no! A tiny contingent of rogue TLWs has managed to elude TW's robot blockade. Some of them are in Maine! I shall do my best to defeat them! (I'll dip them in chocolate!! Hehehe. Death by Chocolate!)


Death by chocolate... 

:huh: Is it possible that they came without a spaceship?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Swoopes down and rescues the genuine bona fide TLW


A genuine TLW? Where did it come from?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

Death by Chocolate!

Is that what happens after or during Chistemas ???:eat1: Be careful please


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

TW - Why do you think the rogue TLWs in Maine didn't get here by spaceship?

FatCharlie - I don't know...but I'd be willing to try! (I like to think I'm immortal, but if I have to go.... )


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TW - Why do you think the rogue TLWs in Maine didn't get here by spaceship?


I thought that because they appeared here, too - just beamed... Now that you have told that it rains at your place, I think they are hiding a bigger ship in the clouds, using the small ones as shuttles.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2006)

Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

Er... :huh: :blink:  :huh: :blink:  :huh: :blink:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

Er... :huh: :blink:  :huh: :blink:  :huh: :blink:  ?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

.................................................................................................


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Missed being here yesterday and Wednesday evening, but we had a major cold front move through and I had to work late both days. I was so tired when I got home that I went straight to bed. Looks like BBWSweetheart has spotted some rogue TLW's - oh no! I wonder if they don't like the cold because I haven't noticed any here. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

You're right, they don't like the cold. It makes them move slowly, very slowly.


----------



## mango (Dec 2, 2006)

*Freeze 'em!!

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

Got a freezer gun?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

The colder air makes me move slower too. I wanted to stay in bed all day! I've spent the afternoon drinking chai and watching television. Not a very productive day, but I've just been very tired today. Plus, I'm all out of chocolate - so no fear that TLW's will be invading my place any time soon!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 3, 2006)

Suger in the morning, suger in the evening , suger every day.......hick


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Er... suger? What's that? Some swedish drink?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

Well.......it's a old song .....who ??? was it not John Clease ??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

The rogue TLWs are very very slow. I'm just watching them and laughing. THEY, however, are not amused.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

:wubu:    ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The rogue TLWs are very very slow. I'm just watching them and laughing. THEY, however, are not amused.


 Wrong time, wrong place, right?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

No.............?................................


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Sure? :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes........................................:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

Really? :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 5, 2006)

Definitely :shocked:


----------



## Ceres (Dec 5, 2006)

whatever!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2006)

Watchout! Incoming TLWs!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2006)

Send them my way - I'll pass this nasty tummy bug onto them! hehehehehe!
Boy, am I ever mean when I'm sick!


----------



## mango (Dec 6, 2006)

**cough*

:doh: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

*croak*

:blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

R. I. P.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

:huh:? Who?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, nevermind.

*phew*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, ... ...I'll try.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Try and try again, they always say.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Who'll search, will find...
Who won't find, will search on...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2006)

Who will be the finder, will be the keeper.
Who will be the loser, will be the weeper.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2006)

Got quite silent in here...


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2006)

**crickets chirping**


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

Have you tried fried crickets dipped in chocolate ? Another speciality I :eat1: had in Zimbabwe. The catepillers were better .


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

*crickets still chirping*

(Just imagine! Crickets chirping at 44 degrees!) :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2006)

crickets still chirping, no they were crisping


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

crispy fried chicken!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Chicken wings!


----------



## mango (Dec 8, 2006)

**licks fingers* :eat2: *


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

There's an army of rogue TLWs....  

It's War Of The Words, I tell ya! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Ah, They're back! But what do they want in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

.......... ...........


*shrugs*


:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

How are the temperatures over there?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Freezing!

I have to scrape the car's windshield in the morning. It's been icy and cold. Small amounts of snow. Not much.

How about where you live?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Hovering around the 40's and 50's, wet and windy.

But if it's so cold at your place, those rogue TLWs should be little statues...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

The "scouting" rogue TLW party has been frozen. They made the almost fatal mistake of getting wet. They look so cute - like little snowflakes. The only problem is that they have looks of terror literally frozen on their faces. Should I dip them in hot chocolate AND EAT THEM!! Hehehehe.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know what would happen if the TLW army would wake up in your tummy. And what if they start fighting to get out? Chocolate only gives them more energy.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm not sure if bbwsweetheart will swallow them in one piece...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm not sure if bbwsweetheart will swallow them in one piece...



Is there cook, who will make a nice meal out of the TLW army?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes. Me.


----------



## Angel (Dec 8, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Is there cook, who will make a nice meal out of the TLW army?



Sushi made with only the finest ingredients! Whole complete male humans! 


Yummy!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Yes. Me.



This cook book says, TLW's baked in the microwave might explode....


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

Angel said:


> Sushi made with only the finest ingredients! Whole complete male humans!
> 
> Yummy!



What are you looking at me with that big knife........:huh: euhm euhmmmm....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> This cook book says, TLW's baked in the microwave might explode....



Hmm. I'll let you know if they do!   (I hadn't thought to nuke them until you suggested it!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Where's the kaboom? There should have been an earth shattering kaboom!
*stomps foot*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Marvin? Is that you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Just an imposter...


*ROFLMAO*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Did the imposter join the rogue TLW force? (TW - you you you couldn't! You wouldn't!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

What makes you think? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Brain cells.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

REALLY? Not cocoa beans? 

(I know, I'm intolerable today...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2006)

Sushi is not cooked it's raw !!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Fatcharlie - noone said anything about cooking sushi! Relax!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Sushi is not cooked it's raw !!!!


Even the rice? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

We could throw uncooked rice at the rogue TLWs. (They're not very tasty..even dipped in chocolate....so I've heard.  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Er... entire sacks or single grain?


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2006)

*Basmati or Jasmine??


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Wild... rice, that is...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Wolfie - you're back! I love that picture - did you take it and is that gorgeous white wolf really in a garden?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Wolfie - you're back! I love that picture - did you take it and is that gorgeous white wolf really in a garden?
> 
> ~Punkin


Back? Had I been gone? 
That picture... no, I didn't take it. 
Haven't had the pleasure to meet one of these beautiful animals in person. 
I Found this one somewhere in the internet.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, I know You hadn't gone, I was referring to your avatar. I love the handsome white wolf.  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

I see... Er... Where are my glasses? :huh:? :doh:! On my nose...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh so you could find everyting on the net today. A wolf at Ebuy 

Maybe it's someone that have cathed that 6month wolf that have escaped from Skånes Djurpark, Frostavallen, southern Sweden, a week ago. 

But they 
have painted it white
supposed to be grey
so they say.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Speaking of TLW, perhaps we should feed the rogue TLWs to the escaped wolf.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Nah - I don't think the wolf would like rogue TLW's.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

How will we know until we try?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

O.K. you give it a try. Are rogue TLW's made of chocolate? If so, they would be bad for wolfie.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

No, however, they can be dipped in chocolate! Their little suits that given them energy are packed with chocolate. I think they might just give TW a tummy ache. Anyway, isn't he a chocoholic wolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Did someone say chocolate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, hi TW. Perhaps you can answer the question. Can we feed rogue TLW's to the wolves?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

More specifically, can we feed the rogue TLWs to YOU?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, although wolves are carnivores, I don't like human (or human-like) flesh.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

So you're saying that rogue TLW's are human-like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

ALL TLWs, to be precise...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe it something for the lions then instead.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

What if we chop them into mincemeat and flavor them with CHOCOLATE? Actually, they are human-like, but since they run on chocolate power, they are very sweet...allegedly! We could serve them as exotic desserts.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Somehow, that isn't very appealing to me! Even though chocolate is involved, I have my limits!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

*Looks innocent and angelic* Ohhh. Punkin. Dear. Did you think the dessert you ate two days ago was tasty?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Umm...are you suggesting that I had rogue TLW's and didn't know it? I had pecan pie and it was good. I had pecan pie today and it was good. BTW, I've discovered a new flavor of Hersey's Kisses - Cherry Cordial Creme! They are habit forming. I bought them yesterday and I've eaten half the bag! :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

I did see the new cherry cordial kisses, but resisted temptation. With your ringing endorsement, I may have try some.

Are you sitting down, Punkin? Yes, TW did put some rogue TLWs in your pie. Actually, there was an entire squadron of them in the pie. Didn't the pie taste extra yummy?  

Uhh. Punkin. How are you feeling??


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

I positively refuse to believe that TW would do such a horrible thing! (stamps foot for emphasis). Where is TW - he needs to defend himself. (giggle). No wonder I had a tummy ache last week! But ya know, I still got some of that pie left and it was so good......:eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

I will say no more on the subject, Punkin The Cannibal. (Hehe.)

Pecan pie is my favorite pie!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay (still tapping foot), name your witnesses. I still can't believe TW would make me an unwitting cannibal!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

I promised not to reveal the sources.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Trying to protect the innocent - huh! Well, can't blame you, don't want to make enemies of the tlw's and their chocolate supplies.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

I think you know me well!  

Hey! Do you think that you might be able to "link" with the rogue TLWs now that you are sort of part of them ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

They're TLWs and no Borg...

Besides, Punkin, bbwsweetheart is only teasing you. I guess. I wouldn't do such a thing, but with her, I'm not that sure...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, the Borg must have assimilated some of the rogue TLWs. Take a closer look at some of the rogue TLWs that have slipped through the defense net! No wonder they have that metalic taste....allegedly!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

I noticed that TW did not fess up about sneaking rogue TLW's into my pecan pie. I've packed another piece to eat for lunch! No, I don't think I can mind meld with them, I have to be around someone for a while before I can read their minds. :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> They're TLWs and no Borg...
> 
> Besides, Punkin, bbwsweetheart is only teasing you. I guess. I wouldn't do such a thing, but with her, I'm not that sure...


I didn't? Perhaps I was a little too low on my voice...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Well, the Borg must have assimilated some of the rogue TLWs. Take a closer look at some of the rogue TLWs that have slipped through the defense net! No wonder they have that metalic taste....allegedly!!


Yikes!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, we can always try to take control over some of the rogue TLWs. Maybe we can have them assimilate some mice so we can make the mice perform The Nutcracker for the holidays!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

:huh:? Er...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

It's a complicated plan. The assimilated rogue TLWs are a collective capable of assimilating other species. We have to figure out how to take control of them. Once we have control of them, we can have them assimilate mice. Once the engineered robomice are "finished" we can have them perform The Nutcracker Suite.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Aha...
Well, we only have to find the main Borg ship and take over the control...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

That shouldn't be hard for your space army!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

There's just one problem...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

What's that? (I'll play the straight woman!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Someone has to take the place of the Borg's central unit.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Why is that a problem?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

It's a full-time-job.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Does it pay well?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not sure...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

How can we find out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

First, we got to find that ship.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Let'd find it! Finders keepers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Sleepers weepers. Or so. Gotta try'n'get a cap full of sleep... See ya!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Are we on a mission to find the rogue TLW/borg ship? :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't know if it makes sense to find the rogue TLWs' mothership, but we might have to find the Borgs' main ship.

And I'll try to find another cap of sleep right now.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Well it have been realy stormy on the Swedish westcoast the last couple of days. This morning they found tracks of oil on the water and they don't have any idea were it's coming from. Can it be the spaceship ?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 12, 2006)

Can I sacrifice the dingbat redhead secretary as bait so we can get TLW Back safely?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Subs ? Fishes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Well it have been realy stormy on the Swedish westcoast the last couple of days. This morning they found tracks of oil on the water and they don't have any idea were it's coming from. Can it be the spaceship ?


These spaceships don't need any oily kind of lubricant.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Can I sacrifice the dingbat redhead secretary as bait so we can get TLW Back safely?


Er... Well,...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh maybe it's chocolate it's also like grease on the water


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Chocolate... Well...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

Charlie may be on to something. It just occured to me that the Earth's weather patterns seemed to have been really crazy the past few years. Perhaps it is the rogue TLW's Borg-like ship in hiding in our oceans. What do you all think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, actually, we were searching the _real_ Borg's ship. Righ now, I'm still too tired to think straight. I'll think about that later. Keep your opinions coming.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

TLW is mine ah say an' ah will take it! Fry mah hide! Takin' it ah shall! Fry mah hide! An' togither we will wif sartinty cornquer an' th' enemah's ship! Fry mah hide! ARGHHHH! Fry mah hide!! Fry mah hide!! Fry mah hide!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

If I were you, I wouldn't ask too loud for frying yer hide, dude... If they'd get you, yer fried meat, y'know?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Any news on locating the Borg ship? Personally, I don't want to go looking for it - because you just might draw attention to Earth and we don't want the Borg's!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Nope, no news... But some weird things happening... I wish I knew what that means...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Perhaps the rogue TLW's are upset because you seemed to have abandoned the chase and are now looking for Borg instead. I imagine they can be a bit like gremlins in that they like to make mischief.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Gremlims, rogue TLWs, oh my!

What strange things are happening??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

I fear the Borg are among us...


----------



## mango (Dec 14, 2006)

*Do you feel the need to ASSimilate?  



*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

That's a negatory!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

mango said:


> *Do you feel the need to ASSimilate?
> 
> 
> 
> *


I said among, not under...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> That's a negatory!


Negatory... negatory... er... darn translator...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

negatory = NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Aha... :bow: Thanx. Guessed so. But I like to be sure...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Is it Borg we looking for  Which Borg ?

Björn Borg the former tennis player?

Arne Borg the former wc swimmer ?

Hasse Borg former wellknown fotballplayer?

But I think the most dangerous Borg we have today must be our new conservative financeminister Anders Borg.?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

None of the above. It is this borg we need to worry about. (From Star Trek.) 

View attachment borg.jpg


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

But I thing he is less danguros for the society then Anders Borg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> But I thing he is less danguros for the society then Anders Borg


I wouldn't be too sure about that... Would you like to end up like that guy in the picture?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I dont know he wont be any "Working class" hero if I say so


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Shall we have the rogue TLWs attempt to assimilate you, FatCharlie? You are volunteering, right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Shall we have the rogue TLWs attempt to assimilate you, FatCharlie? You are volunteering, right?


The question is if that is necessary... I found something strange on the bottom of our oceans...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

TW, you do get around! What have you found on the bottom of the ocean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> TW, you do get around! What have you found on the bottom of the ocean?


Actually, it were the short range scanners of my spaceship...
fatcharlie mentioned some chocolate-like fluid drifting towards the coast of his country, so I scanned the oceans. I found some spherical metallic structures... Quite big...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Uh oh. Do you think that while we have been looking out for a space invasion, some other rogue TLW race has evolved underwater? From the size of these discs, it might mean that there are many or they are big, like whales!

I wonder if this possible new race is tasty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Uh oh. Do you think that while we have been looking out for a space invasion, some other rogue TLW race has evolved underwater? From the size of these discs, it might mean that there are many or they are big, like whales!
> 
> I wonder if this possible new race is tasty?


Well, my fear is something else... My long range scanners detected several cubic spaceships on the outer edge of our solar system...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Shall we have the rogue TLWs attempt to assimilate you, FatCharlie? You are volunteering, right?



Can't we send Anders Borg instead ? I won't miss him if it dosen't go well  
But I guess he will join them instead, we can't trust him on that mission either


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Can't we send Anders Borg instead ? I won't miss him if it dosen't go well
> But I guess he will join them instead, we can't trust him on that mission either



WOW Charlie, you must really not like this Anders Borg person! (giggle) 

TW, have you been searching the ocean bottom to try to find a viable tunnel route to the United States? Perhaps those "disk shapes" your seeing are transporter disks! Don't get too close, you may be transported directly to a rogue TWL ship!  

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 15, 2006)

Too Late!  

The rogues fried my hide.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> WOW Charlie, you must really not like this Anders Borg person! (giggle)
> 
> TW, have you been searching the ocean bottom to try to find a viable tunnel route to the United States? Perhaps those "disk shapes" your seeing are transporter disks! Don't get too close, you may be transported directly to a rogue TWL ship!
> 
> ~Punkin


Uhm, did I say anything of a disk? As far as I know, a sphere is a three-dimensional round object, like a ball...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Too Late!
> 
> The rogues fried my hide.


Do we have a fried toad, now? Or is everything OK whith you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

The rogues attacking swamptoad, spherical spaceships on the ground of our oceans, our solar sytem surrounded by cubic spaceships and a rhombic spaceship approaching... I think we could need some help...
If someone should need me, I'm in my space hangar...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Maybe you have the first Swede/Norweigian in space, Christer Fogelsang, there too ?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2006)

waves his paw and rescues everyone


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

...................................:huh: :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Snuggletiger has powers beyond the comprehension of all. :bow:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Who have been in danger


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

WE'RE in danger!!!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't think so:blink: only if we let Anders Borg all lose.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, what should we do w/Anders Borg?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

We could dipp him in chocolate and sink him in the sea and see if they take him  Without chocolate I think he will taste to bitter.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

We could dip him in chocolate and put him on top of a mountain as a sort of sacrifice for the space rogue TLWs too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> We could dip him in chocolate and put him on top of a mountain as a sort of sacrifice for the space rogue TLWs too.


Oh well, I wish I had your problems...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh that was a good idea. Will you help me


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh well, I wish I had your problems...



What problems are you referring to, Mr. Fluffy?  

Yes, I will help you, Fatcharlie. What sort of chocolate shall we dip him in? Shall we dip him before or after we get to the top of the mountain? How will we get to the top of the mountain?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oj oj many problems was it thoose TW wanted?

I guess if we carry him up and then dipped him in Chocolate. We wont have any chocolate left when getting up. Someone :wubu: will be eating it all the way up 

But if we dipp him before we take him up I guess it's a risk he will be licked clean on the way up 

So I dont which will be best


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Oj oj many problems was it thoose TW wanted?
> 
> I guess if we carry him up and then dipped him in Chocolate. We wont have any chocolate left when getting up. Someone :wubu: will be eating it all the way up
> 
> ...


Is it possible that you two leave this poor Anders Borg alone? It isn't his fault that he is like he is...

To be honest, given the chance to exchange your problems for mine, I wouldn't say no... Would be interesting to see how you handle an invasion of the _real_ Borg...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh fine! Be that way! How can we help fight the REAL Borg??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Oh fine! Be that way! How can we help fight the REAL Borg??


We've got to find their weak spot...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

*Look innocent* Aren't they deathly afraid of BIG WHITE FLUFFY CATS?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Oh fine! Be that way! How can we help fight the REAL Borg??



But then you don't get any choclate lol. 

What is the weak spote saturdaymornings maybe do they drink a lot ?
If we stay up all night and attack somehow some way early in the morning by supprice ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> But then you don't get any choclate lol.
> 
> What is the weak spote saturdaymornings maybe do they drink a lot ?
> If we stay up all night and attack somehow some way early in the morning by supprice ???


You can't surprise them... They're machine-like...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry guys. I am not a morning person. Even if the Earth is going to be destroyed. I just can't make myself get out of bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> *Look innocent* Aren't they deathly afraid of BIG WHITE FLUFFY CATS?


That must be a cat bigger than the universe, to scare them (possibly...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Then I have to keep me far away or else I will sneese my nose of


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Then I have to keep me far away or else I will sneese my nose of


Maybe that could be of help... A weapon they don't know... even don't know how to handel it...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That must be a cat bigger than the universe, to scare them (possibly...)



No!! They are afraid of normal-big white fluffy cats!! (Stomps foot!)

FatCharlie - could you be part rogue-TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> No!! They are afraid of normal-big white fluffy cats!! (Stomps foot!)
> 
> FatCharlie - could you be part rogue-TLW?


That's a question I wanted to ask *you* ...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Et tu, TW?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

lost in space


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Et tu, TW?


Well...


bbwsweetheart said:


> (Stomps foot!)


...not for the first time, if I may mention that...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well...
> 
> ...not for the first time, if I may mention that...



Well...ok. (stomps foot!) Maybe I'm part bunny?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bring back bring back my bunny to me


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

I want my baby back, baby back, baby back (baby back ribs, that is!)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it not a little bit cruel to eat your babies back ribs ??


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

:blush:   Good grief! I'm gone for the day and this thread just goes whacky! hehe! The Borg's weak spot I believe is that they are of one mind. If you disconnect their mind link - they're vulnerable. The question is - how do we get to their main computer without being detected? It will probably take someone that has super fast computer programming skills.

By the way, did I happen to mention that I am totally afraid of Borg!! :shocked: 

Yup - I'm a scaredy cat!

 Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I'm also afraid of Borg, Anders Borg he will destroy our society and solidarity.

But isen' t the easiest way to put out their computors just to turn of their eletricity and say that they don't have payed their bill   .


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Well I'm also afraid of Borg, Anders Borg he will destroy our society and solidarity.
> 
> But isen' t the easiest way to put out their computors just to turn of their eletricity and say that they don't have payed their bill   .


Sorry, fatcharlie, but would you be so nice and leave politics and politicians out of this thread? To be honest, I don't care much about this Anders Borg, for real destruction of what you say he must have dictatorial powers, which I doubt he has...

Besides, these Borg (an alien race of Cyborgs) aren't that easy to fool...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

It's hard to be dumb thinking sweed


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Aw Charlie, I think you could think of other topics and play along. We just don't like politics - okay!

The Borg are not so easily destroyed, that's true, but I still believe that we should come up with a way to infiltrate their mother ship and encript a message on their mainframe to leave Earth alone! Then maybe we could go back to worrying about rogue TLW's!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

This isn't such a bad idea... It seems like we won't have to search any longer for their mother ship... It's coming to us! But I don't have any clue why...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Uh. I think I know why. They've honed in on my secret chocolate supply!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

I didn't know the Borg are into chocolate...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

They're not into chocolate. They only assimilate. This is their motto "Resistance is futile". They are coming because we keep talking about them! Let's just drop the subject and maybe they'll go away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, that would be nice, if it was that easy... 
But it seems like they are here for quite a long time... These spherical ships on the ground of the oceans... I've taken a closer look at them... 
These ships aren't lying there since yesterday... They were placed there about 5,000 years ago... 
The drones look different to the ones we know... They seem to be equipped with older techniques, wearing some kind of space suit (though it looks more like a diving suit with a full face mask...).


:huh: Huh? That's odd...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

TW, wake up, your dreaming!  Perhaps what you are seeing is not Borg, but some other race and perhaps they are friendly. Yup, that's what I'm gonna go with - they're friendly (sticks head in sand).

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

I am widest awake! Besides: Who sticks their head in the sand will grind their teeth afterwards... 

:huh:

That's really strange...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

Why cant we play loud music for them. We can try Beethooven, Bob Dylan, ABBA and some Death metal and the se if they coming closer or dissepair. Then we can deside if we want to scare them away or we will draw them here and distroy the Borg (Anders )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

What is really strange TW? Have you been able to see more of those spherical objects at the bottom of the ocean? Are they friendly?

Charlie, you may be on to something - I choose ABBA - I like their music. Heavy metal would probably attract the Borg.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

Well if we play ABBA Borg will flee and me too. Can't stand ABBA even that I have meet Agnetha Fältskog she have live in my home . But thats another story. But I dont like Death Metal much either.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm not really sure if these Borg will flee if you play ABBA for them...
To be honest, I'm not sure if any kind of music could scare them away...
They're completely different to what we know about Borg...
I have to admit that I am heavyly confused. Right now, I'm not sure what to think. 
I wish I would be able to explain/describe what's going on here... Not in the ocean, but in space... Words fail me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Argh. I posted a reply yesterday, but it mysteriously disappeared. Could it be the work of THE ROGUE TLW???!!! 

Perhaps the rogue TLW ship has homed in on my considerable supply of chocolate?!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

BBWSweetheart! You're reply did not disappear. TW doesn't think the Borg like chocolate. TW is really starting to weird me out with his mysterious replies. I don't know what in the world he is seeing in outerspace, but I'd like to have it established about whether the Borg in the ocean are friend or foe! :shocked: 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, the Borg in the ocean and the Borg in space are of the same kind.
I'm not absolutely sure about them being friend or foe, but if you think about them being there for 5,000 years without doing anything to assimilate the human beings on this planet... I'll keep you updated if I find out more...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, now my nose is out of joint. Don't the rogue TLW think my chocolate is good enough? (I'm looking for a good fight! I've been practicing Tai Bo!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

The rogue TLW.. did they get active again? I can't see any activity of them...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh so they are 5.000 years 
that is pretty old
then it would not work with music
because then they have bad ears 
that is what I been told
We have to try some more physic
:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, one thing is for sure: they don't age. And their abilities are enhanced by implantations...


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 18, 2006)

Which way did they go? I was drinking a rootbeer float


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 18, 2006)

Well they are strange thoose TLWs, they sure are


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, one thing is for sure: they don't age. And their abilities are enhanced by implantations...



They have breast implants????!!!  Male AND female?? (Hehehehehe)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> They have breast implants????!!!  Male AND female?? (Hehehehehe)


 :blink:  :doh:  :doh:  :doh:  *shakes head*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

I can't help it! I'm in a silly mood!! Do you think the rogue TLWs have put something in my prized chocolate supply that makes me extra silly?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

If that's the case, then they've infected my chocolate supply too because I'm feeling particularly silly tonight!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Good! I'm glad I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

It's fun to be silly every now and then. I find that when I'm in a silly mood, I love to have others join in the silly fun!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

*keeps wondering*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 19, 2006)

Tired or is it Christmas mood :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

:huh: You think they came to celebrate christmas with us? :blink:
Er... Er... 

*tries to sit down, only to find out that he _is_ already sitting*
*tries to drink a chocolate muffin and eat from the teacup*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Those rogue TLW are so clever! They infected the chocolate supplies! They've created self-chocolate producting suits so they don't need our chocolate. They can continue to operate under chocolate power, but they've ruined our chocolate! It's like when we eat chocolate, we get high..and silly. Is this a bad thing??


----------



## mango (Dec 19, 2006)

*I propose an army of mechanized BBW's to infiltrate and devour the rogue TLW's supplies of chocolate including the suits right off thier backs!!


*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

A bionic bbw army with very sharp incisors! Brilliant!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Here, here! I agree with Mango. BBWSweetheart, I don't think they've done anything to our chocolate supply, I always feel wonderful when I eat chocolate. Umm, unless they infected the cocoa beans from the beginning of time. :huh: Anyway I look at it...there ain't nothin' wrong with my chocolate!
:eat2: 

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree with Mango too. I think we need a mechanized bbw army to infiltrate the rogue TLW and eat their power-source, their chocolate. The mechanized bbws can also eat the suits, thereby cutting off chocolate making power sources.

The underwater TLW has been here for 5,000 years! Not quite the beginning of time, but, perhaps the beginning of the rogue TLW cocoa bean. :bow:

Punkin, nothing wrong with chocolate; contaminated or not, it's delicious!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

Oooooookay, I hope you're all well-seated... 
I got some very intersting news for you... 
These Borg that have arrived here, are friendly. They are a group of scientists, so to speak, traveling around the universe for a long time now. The rogue TLWs had found out about some of them them being here 5,000 years ago and travelled back in time in order to trap the Borg and steal their technology. Once there, they indeed changed something at the cocoa plants... Without these changes, our chocolate would be just another nice tasting but somehow boring sweet.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, so maybe not all TLW are bad! Just the rogue - how do we tell them apart?  Now I'm really getting confused! BBWSweetheart says that the being in the ocean are TWL, but TW says they're another race of Borg - albeit friendly ones. (What a relief!) I'm so glad they tinkered with the cocoa beans!

~Punkin :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The underwater TLW has been here for 5,000 years!


There is a little misunderstanding on the way... Those guys down on the ground of our oceans aren't TLWs, they are Borg, trapped there by time-travelling rogue TLWs 5,000 years ago.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Okay, so maybe not all TLW are bad! Just the rogue - how do we tell them apart?
> 
> ~Punkin :huh:


That's quite easy... The nice TLWs are hiding in the Black Forest, and the rogue TLWs are jumping around all over the place with some futuristic suits on.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> There is a little misunderstanding on the way... Those guys down on the ground of our oceans aren't TLWs, they are Borg, trapped there by time-travelling rogue TLWs 5,000 years ago.




Ahhh. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Is that why Black Forest Cake is so good!  I have a clock from the Black Forest - are the nice TLW in the clock making business. It seems our clock has a silly sense of humor - it goes "kookoo" at the funniest times - like it is commenting on what we are watching on t.v. :huh: 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

OK, now that all clarities are removed, how do we get these troublesome rogue TLWs under control?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Didn't you like Mango's idea about automated BBW's eating the rogue's chocolate supply and their chocolate making suits?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Automated? No, they would be under control of our rogue friends before we knew what had happened. We need a real BBW... But we need to find a way to protect her from the shock of this extremely boring taste of their chocolate...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like they eat raw cocao beans they dont taste much chocolate :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Are they edible without fermentation?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

No not realy  but you have to try. 

Try it you like it,try it you like it. I tried oh I thought I gonna die. But I got some Alcasaltzers (Old commurcial from the 70ths in Californina)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Alka Seltzer... I wonder what will happen if we mix some of it among this boring chocolate...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Who are is going to sample this alka seltzer infused boring chocolate? Wouldn't it still have the same taste, but be bubbly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Good question...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Good Charlotte


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Who's Charlotte? What's she got to do with the TLWs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

She's the bbw who agreed to taste the boring tasteless rogue tlw chocolate mixed with alka seltzer.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Aha! Did she report already?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Boy am I glad Charlotte is gonna take on eating the boring, Alka Seltzer laced chocolate. I was afraid TW was going to ask myself of BBWSweetheart to eat that stuff and frankly - this is what I thought...EEEEWWWWWW!  

~Punkin


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 21, 2006)

Maybe Charlotte will like fizzy chocolate? but the important thing to know is how does one make chocolate boring? We need to work on a way to unbore chocolate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Boy am I glad Charlotte is gonna take on eating the boring, Alka Seltzer laced chocolate. I was afraid TW was going to ask myself of BBWSweetheart to eat that stuff and frankly - this is what I thought...EEEEWWWWWW!
> 
> ~Punkin



Punkin, I was secretly afraid of the same thing!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Maybe Charlotte will like fizzy chocolate? but the important thing to know is how does one make chocolate boring? We need to work on a way to unbore chocolate



Yes. We need a How to Make the rogue tlw chocolate not boring committee to start figuring this out right away.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Why? What sense would that make? They just reduced the recipe to the ingredients they need to run their suits, in order to keep it less expensive...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh. What a let down. I wanted to play around with new and exciting chocolate recipes to try to jazz up the boring chocolate.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, that ain't forbidden... It's peace again... The friendly Borg have convinced the rogue TLWs to go home and stay there... They themselves have taken up their lost members and went home, wishing us a peaceful xmas...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow! This is BIG! When did this happen? Why wasn't it in the news?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Because I did some kind of live report...

I was literally waving the Borg good-bye as I told you...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 21, 2006)

The answer my friend is blowin' in the wind, the answer is blowin' in the wind. Up up and away in a beautiful ballone................:blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

TLW and I are enjoying a lovely glass of rum and eggnog. We're happy that Earth is no longer in danger of being overrun by angry rogue TLW.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 23, 2006)

Sounds nice.  

So I also say Merry Christmas or "God Jul" as we say in my home


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah. Fröhliche Weihnachten! (Merry Christmas in german, FYI)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

Good gravy. The German version of Merry Christmas would send me into a coughing fit.


----------



## mango (Dec 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Good gravy. The German version of Merry Christmas would send me into a coughing fit.




*It would help clear your throat though...


 *


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Good gravy. The German version of Merry Christmas would send me into a coughing fit.



Try the Polish one on for size:
Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia


----------



## mango (Dec 25, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Try the Polish one on for size:
> Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia


*
WOW!!

 *


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 25, 2006)

Try the Dennis Leary one on for size:
Merry fucking Christmas!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 25, 2006)

Whew! So glad the invasion is over! Now we can get back to discussing our favorite topic (well mine and BBWSweetheart's anyway) CHOCOLATE!

BTW - Feliz Navidad (Merry Christmas in Spanish)!

and...

Merry Chrismas ya'll! (Merry Christmas in Texan)  

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

Did someone say...CHOCOLATE???!!! :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Punkin, did you know that there are actually tours of Europe that focus on where to find the best chocolate?? When we win lottery, we'll go! Promise! This tour was made for chocoholics like us.

Speaking of chocolate tours, do you think the tlw chocolate factory in the Black Forest should be added as a stop or should it stay a secret?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd suggest leaving it our secret.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

I knew the peace couldn't last long!! D )

There's a civil war brewing. Some of the tiny rogue TLW that slipt past TW's defense system did not know that the rest of their little race had left in peace. One of them defected, for a piece of my precious chocolate. He told me that the remaining rogue TLWs have banded together in Germany. They're planning to mount an attack of the peaceful TLW's chocolate factory...after New Year's. 

Actually, right after New Year's. They're going to infiltrate the chocolate factory TLW's New Year's party.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

They would like to, but I'm not sure if I let them...
They gathered in the garden of the house I live in...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Are they hiding in rabbit burrows? Under cabbages? Why did they choose your garden to hide in?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes why did they choose your garden  ? When it's so far from Black Forest  ? I hope your not involved with them  !
Maybe they are not looking for Black Forest, they will attac thoose chocolate factories in Belgium, it's not that far from your home town !


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

*in lurker mode* waiting for TW's response...

I must stand up for TW. I'm 99.9 percent sure that he wouldn't join the rogue TLW chocolate attack. He has an excellent character! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you. :bow:

Actually, I found them hiding in our old garden shed, almost frozen... surprised by the cold weather...
After thawing them, they told me that they were left behind by the others and didn't know what to do... and as they are trained warriors which know nothing else but fighting... well, I think you can guess the rest...
Using my magical powers, combined with the long-distance transportation system of my spaceship, I sent them home...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, the "spy", trained warrior rogue tlw, that I bribed to tell me about the now not imminent attack has escaped!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

He's with his unit...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 30, 2006)

Punkin here. (hands on hips and tapping foot) - There is no respect from the tlw is there! This is supposed to be a peaceful time of year! Oh well, I'm sure TW has the situation well in hand. No need to fear for the little chocolate factory. I won't fear that they'll come my way, unless they have some advanced medical technology that can cure my hubby! Then, let 'em come!  

Well, its potato peeling time.
Catch ya'll later!

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry about your hubby 
Hope it will be a better New Year  
But I fear  
With all those TLW free:blink: 
I dont know what to do 

I just say Happy New Year to everybody :wubu:  :kiss2::blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

Is it already 2007?  Did I miss something? :huh:? :blink:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

What time zone are you in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Obviously the wrong...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Where's The Wrong?


----------



## mango (Dec 31, 2006)

*I'd like to wish all the rogue TLW's a Happy New Year!!


 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd like to wish ALL the tlws a Happy New Year. (Most of all, I'd like to wish the chocolate producing tlws a Happy New Year.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

We'd like to wish you all a happy new year.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2007)

I did tell you all this last year  but I say it again Happy New Year !


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes Charlie! You know, I think the tlw's gave me a strange dream this afternoon. Now I'm craving Nutella! Oh my! Guess I'll have to lay the crave aside till I can get to town tomorrow! Bother! :blink: 

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 2, 2007)

"craving Nutella"  is Nutella some kind of wood :shocked: or is it some kind of food  .....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Nutella...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2007)

Charlie - Nutella is a chocolate hazelut spread! Delicious! 

TW -  Yes, I am a nut! Haha! You think the tiny tlw's whispered in my ear that I want Nutella!? By the way, I totally forgot about stopping by the store to buy some this a.m. Guess my mind was pondering other things this morning. I'll have to make a mental note to self to remember to get away from the house earlier tomorrow, so I'll have time to drop at the store before work.

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

Aha! I knew there were still some tiny rogue TLWs SOMEWHERE. Not only were there some frozen ones in TW's garden, but some in TX as well.

The hunt is on! Those dastardly pests are making innocent people, like Punkin, forget to buy nutella. The swine!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

bbwsweetheart, you're hunting a phantom... There is none of the rogues left, they're all gone home...
Maybe it is the chocolate-producing tlws' idea of advertising, that made Punkin crave for Nutella... 
The forgetting part of the story is a totally normal and natural behaviour of human brain, even happens to me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't stand a little peace, huh?

Be patient, I'm sure that the next war of the worlds is just around the corner.

Just allow us some minutes of rest, k?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 3, 2007)

Takes TLW to play a game of 4 square.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

Good idea!

...Uhm, I'd like to join, but I think I don't know the rules... :blush:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2007)

I guess it's like TLW you can do it any way you want, it doesen't matter
Why don't do it in a circle


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*Why don't we do it in the road...



*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

*preparing for the next War of the Worlds with eager anticipation!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

I am sorry to announce that the next war of the worlds has been cancelled by the invaders.


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*Let's have a party!!!


 *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I am sorry to announce that the next war of the worlds has been cancelled by the invaders.



Sorry  

I compleatly agree with Mango lets go out on streets an celebrate


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

I love parties! Especially when the party includes my best friends! Yes, folks, I'm BAAACCKKK! Hubby got a good report on the biopsy today, but the Doctor has sent the biopsy off the a more specialized hospital for further diagnosis - so not out of the woods yet, but things are looking up! So, how are we going to go on with TLW?

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

R. Yeah, Ella!! Happy happy news!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

We're having a PARTY!!! (Mark's invited. )Where shall we have it?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, if Mark's invited, better have it in Texas! We're not up to traveling yet, but I hope we can do some traveling in May - perhaps! Can we party here tomorrow night? I'm (yawn) sleepy right now. Gotta get some shut-eye so I can get ready early tomorrow and get to town to buy that Nutella!

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Party in TX! Wahoo!! Yipee Ki Yay! Ride 'em cowboys, y'all. (Yup. It's about time for me to hang up my spurs too.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

Good morning, Ladies! (And Gents, too, of course!)

It's always nice to hear some good news.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 5, 2007)

Happy for you and your hubby  

So you shall buy so "Now tell 'a" and you tell everybody now?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Charlie! Thanks for making me laugh. You must be the life of the party! What sort of drink do you make with lemons?  Of course, we can't have a party without lots and lots of chocolate! I was watching the "Food Network" the other day and they were featuring a wedding party at a zoo. The caterer suggested a chocolate fountain - WOW it looked delicious! :eat2: Perhaps we can have a chocolate fountain at our party!

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

If there's a chocolate fountain, I'm Soooooo there!! Why not have a party near TW? He wanders about in a town with a zoo!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Love too! But perhaps it is not party time in Germany. Party time in Germany is in October - right? We have a zoo in Abilene and we have an excellent candy shop - Candies by Vleta's - they specialize in chocolate covered strawberries and grapes! We also have The Texas Frontier museum and the Grace Museum. We have 3 Universities and Dyess Airforce Base - so we got a lot of people that know how to party. (Just giving an advertisement for tourism -  ).

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Aha!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you get my hint?  After all, you CAN drink the water in Texas.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

I got part of the hint! (Guess I've got a thick head sometimes.) A thought!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just trying a little friendly persuasion. You know, we even have towns in the hill country of Texas that were settled by German immigrants? One of my favorite places to visit is Fredericksburg. I hear that New Branfels is a nice place to visit too - they're near the Blue Bell Ice Cream farm. Ever tried Blue Bell Ice Cream - it's the best! And San Antonio has a Sea World, a Six Flags, a Zoo and a beautiful sunken Japanese garden. I've been to San Antonio and walked down the River Walk - very romantic!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Ice cream! Yum. It certainly sounds tempting! I've been to Houston, but didn't really get to do any sight seeing. Went to The Galleria II! (Business.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi!

The Oktoberfest isn't the only time of the year to party... (Actually, the O-fest is a bavarian invention...) Next party time will be the carnival in February...

But I don't need a certain date to party - the best parties usually are the spontaneous ones.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Hi!
> 
> The Oktoberfest isn't the only time of the year to party... (Actually, the O-fest is a bavarian invention...) Next party time will be the carnival in February...
> 
> But I don't need a certain date to party - the best parties usually are the spontaneous ones.



Do you think TLW might appear at a spontaneous party? AND do you think we could have a spontaneous invasion of the rogue TLWs at said party? Huh? Huh? Pretty please! You KNOW how I love interplanetary wars!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, TLW will appear anywhere they want, even at a spontaneous party...

Interplanetary wars... well... maybe if you head your telescope towards the Beteigeuze system, there is a war at the moment...


----------



## Jan (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf is totally right!

In Germany, we don´t only have the Oktoberfest to make party! In lots of cities you can have party in all seasons of the year! From 09.29 - 10.14 here in Stuttgart runs the "Cannstatter Wasen" (look at www.wasen.de) which is after Munich the largest beerfestival in the world with several beertents. And, of course, the Stuttgarts say that it is much better then the Octoberfest.  

The next big party is carnical in February (in Cologne, the Ruhr-Area and Mainz). After this, we have in Stuttgart again the "Frühlingsfest" (spring-festival) from 04.21 -05.13. It is with beertents like the "Cannstatter Wasen" - on the same place - but not as large. In Summertime, we have several harbour-festivals and sailing-weeks in our coast-cities (Hamburg, Kiel, Lübeck and Rostock) where you can watch the boats and have fun in the streets with free concerts. A further good time to make party are the lots of wine-festivals in our wine-areas. Again in Stuttgart, we have one of the largest wine-festivals in germany from 08.29 -09.09.

So, who of you can I see at one of this festivals in Germany?!

A nice weekend to all of you!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Jan!

Welcome to Dimensions.

It sounds like Germany might be the place to go for a spontaneous party.


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2007)

*I saw TLW walking in the street yesterday!

I was totally ignored and snubbed.


I feel so hurt.

 *


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

(((((((Mango)))))))

However, it could not have a been TLW because he does not hurt or snub. Aha! Maybe there is a new world domination plot by TLW imitators, a race of aliens that can morph into TLW likenesses. They're even worse than rogue TLWs! This is good! Red alert!


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2007)

*Aha!

Alien domination through the diabolical use of TLW subterfuge!!


 *


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

Let's cryogenetically freeze the one-and-only *true* TLW and also place it in a safe haven. Then we can do our best to destroy and eradicate the imposter TLWs that have plagued this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

We won't have to freeze our real TLWs... Just take these glasses. They enable you to see the true form of the person in front of you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

Er... but don't be too surprised of what you might see wearing these glasses - it could confuse you!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok, I'll bite, as usual; as your straight woman, what might we see through those special glasses, TW?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 7, 2007)

Somehow I think that still is dependent on the one wearing these glasses. Euhm euhm... no I am not made of chocolate.... no no..euhm. :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

LOL! No, George, not this kind...

It could happen that you see the fat girl hidden in a skinny chick, for example. (Vice versa might be possible, too, though I still think this is a myth...)
And there are way more aliens on earth than you might think. Most of them are friendly.
And if you're wondering why that guy is crawling on all fours, just take a glance over the frame of your glasses - you might have spotted an animagus...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 7, 2007)

Look what I finally bought! tee hee! 

View attachment Silly stuff-1.jpg


View attachment Silly stuff-2.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

! You've finally made it!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Punkin, isn't that Nutella? You have it also in two color version, Vanilla/Chololate. Yummy and very addictive stuf! 

TW, I just tried your glasses, but you don't see any bbw through them. I looked at Bbwsweetheart and Punkin, all I saw were two golden hearts. 
Is that correct? Here, have look yourself...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, that is correct. As I said, don't be too surprised what you see...
I should have made it a bit clearer that the mentioned visions were meant as examples... 
There are many more things to see, and maybe you have a special sense for good hearts, which makes you see them with these glasses.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Charlie! Thanks for making me laugh. You must be the life of the party! What sort of drink do you make with lemons?  Of course, we can't have a party without lots and lots of chocolate! I was watching the "Food Network" the other day and they were featuring a wedding party at a zoo. The caterer suggested a chocolate fountain - WOW it looked delicious! :eat2: Perhaps we can have a chocolate fountain at our party!
> 
> ~Punkin



Well you can do a lot of different drinks using lemon -like Dry Martini ?
"Nowyoutellme" or rather show me then I recognize that jar we even have it Sweden but mostly used when you make some cakes.:doh: 

And if you had TWs glasses you would just see a black soul in them if I said that I use to use a lot of it for baking because, thats a lie and I think it over 20 years I baked last time


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd prefer my Martini wet... 

I haven't seen a black soul watching you, fatcharlie...
It's no lie that lemons are often used for cakes... Actually, I had some mini lemon cakes some days ago. :eat2: Delicious!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

But the lemon was for the drinks and Nutella for the cakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

:doh:...

Miss Understanding has been distracting me, it seems... I totally misunderstood your post...
But even in this case it's no lie... Nutella is actually used in cakes...
And you didn't say that *you* often use it for baking cakes...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

No but I said "*And if you had TWs glasses you would just see a black soul in them if I said that I use to use a lot of it for baking *because, thats a lie and I think it over 20 years I baked last time"

Ok TW have a good sleep Im kind of tierd too  Good night:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Good night, fatcharlie! Nice dreams...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2007)

Glad the visual aids helped you Charlie! giggle! I finally learned how to use our new digital camera, so I couldn't resist getting hubby to take a silly picture.  The chocolate bars I'm holding are organic - the brand is "Endangered Species" and funds from the sale goes to support protection of endangered species. One of the bars has wolves pictured on it. I had hoped the picture would have been clearer so you could see the chocolate bars better.

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Could these organic chocolate bars be the product of the Black Forest tlws? 

By the way, are they tasty, Punkin?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Aint all chocolate organic   
We call it ecological or fair trade marked 

We have some chocolate that are both ecological grown no pesticides used and fair trade, produced under human conditions not slaves. But sure they get more expensive and they taste good and with a pure conscience they even taste better.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Aint all chocolate organic
> We call it ecological or fair trade marked
> 
> We have some chocolate that are both ecological grown no pesticides used and fair trade, produced under human conditions not slaves. But sure they get more expensive and they taste good and with a pure conscience they even taste better.



Charlie! Very good post!! I'm proud of you. :happy: 

Yes, all chocolate is good. This is a given. However, the chocolate produced by the Black Forest dwelling tlws is divine!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

Does tlws chocolate have the same effect on you as those glasses of TW?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Ohhhhh yeesss! Chocolate (tlw chocolate or other) has magical properties. I've heard Mexican chocolate is quite good!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes I learned from The chocolate expert today that they've invented chocolate, so they must have that secret recipe of the magic TLW chocolate. 

If the whole world would start eating this fair organic magic Chocolate, would this be the start of the era of peace? 

And what if Kermit and Miss Piggy both eat this magic chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Yes I learned from The chocolate expert today that they've invented chocolate, so they must have that secret recipe of the magic TLW chocolate.
> 
> If the whole world would start eating this fair organic magic Chocolate, would this be the start of the era of peace?
> 
> And what if Kermit and Miss Piggy both eat this magic chocolate?



Yes, I believe the utterly tasty chocolate that tlws learned to make is from a secret Mexican recipe that was originally only eaten by royalty.

Yes, if the whole world started eating this fair organic magic chocolate, this would result in instant peace, happiness, and love throughout the world. A hippy utopia!

MMmm. If Kermit and Miss Piggy both eat this magic chocolate the Earth would tremble, comets would fall to the ground, the cosmos would be forever altered. It would be an awesome spectacle.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Somehow I think that still is dependent on the one wearing these glasses. Euhm euhm... no I am not made of chocolate.... no no..euhm. :blush:



Did you know that my bark is worse than my bite? Hehehe...unless you look like CHOCOLATE!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

If Miss Piggy and Kermit eat this magic chocolate, all laws of physics Kermit studied all those years wouldn't be valid anymore. The TLW army would be hit by many very small meteorites of chocolate that changes them forever. For Kermit and Miss Piggy, gravity ceases to exist. 

But as they float through the galaxy, where would they be heading?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Did you know that my bark is worse than my bite? Hehehe...unless you look like CHOCOLATE!



Euhm euhm *Looking REALLY pale*... don't you think I look like WHITE chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Mexico?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Euhm euhm *Looking REALLY pale*... don't you think I look like WHITE chocolate?



White chocolate is not real chocolate. When I wear these glasses you look like real honest to goodness chocolate- brown chocolate. *smacks lips* :eat1: :eat2: I'm hungry!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Mexico?



The roots of chocolate... can't be a coincidence!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

:batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :happy: :blush: *innocent look* It can't? :blush:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh wow


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Fascinating, huh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

What are we looking at that's so fascinating and wowing?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

You:batting: :batting: so much and:blush: so sweet :wubu:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Live and learn, FatCharlie. Live and learn. :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

learn to live or live to learn?

oops, wrong thread...

*whistle*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> learn to live or live to learn?
> 
> oops, wrong thread...
> 
> *whistle*



In response to the whistle, tlw dog comes up to TW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh, hi! Good boy! Or is it a girl?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Better run instead of wondering


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

No, this tlw dog is friendly.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Even towards a cat :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

It's a tlw dog! It loves everybody and everything!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok that sounds good but I will sneeze anyway


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

You can't be allergic to a tlw dog. Impossible.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Even if I am running around in the shape of a cat, dogs smell something that tells them I'm no ordinary cat.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

TW - you've changed again! Now you are a wise owl.  I'm glad I wandered over to this thread before going to bed! BBWSweetheart - ever see the movie "Chocolat"? The conversation in this thread made me think of that movie. Again - I'll point out that Texas is right next to Mexico! tee hee! Must be why I love chocolate so much! (Actually, I blame my Father - he used to bring home a Hershey bar for me each day when I was a toddler).

The first organic chocolate bar was marvelous! Dark chocolate of course - I've gone over to the dark side! I making the chocolate bars last because they were a little expensive - but, as Charlie stated, they taste all the better because I know I'm helping endangered species by buying the bars.

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I think he,TW, is a nightowl just like me  even if this is written in the morning.

Chocolate was/is a nice movie she turned the whole French town upside down with her chocolate shop and open their minds. That's persons like her I like:smitten: that stick to humanity what ever others say.

Glad you liked the "ecologic" chocolate it will make the smile on the kitten on your picture even bigger


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2007)

Utah is considering raising the rural speed limit on interstates to 80.

Wowzers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't you think this could possibly speed up the rural depopulation?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess it will be a speedway to heaven and I think that what all the Mormons are longing for


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

*thinks about how to bring this back to TLW*
*still thinking...*

Does the TLW dog still answer to your whistle, TW, now that you changed   into an owl from a beautiful, fluffy, handsome, furry love muffin of a Norwegian Forest Cat?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

I pass that question forward


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

I pass it back! Hehe! :bow:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

And I pass it out to the left wing forward:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

He tries for a goal with it, but misses. The goalie clears the puck, and it ends up back with FatCharlie!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, but the ball landed in my hands...

To answer your question, yes he's still at guard if I howl.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

What's he guarding?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

The goal I guess  I kick the ball to Zidane


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Who's Zidane? Whoever he/she it is, the ball is caught by tlw dog.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank goodness that tlw dog is such a quick guy... Zidane tried to headbutt him! Now we have a hole in the ground...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

Zidane is/was one of the worlds greatest players (Frenchman) but made a big scandal in WC final this summer, when he knocked down one Italian player that said some nasty words about his mother.

How let the dog out ????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Thank goodness that tlw dog is such a quick guy... Zidane tried to headbutt him! Now we have a hole in the ground...



Very funny!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Zidane is/was one of the worlds greatest players (Frenchman) but made a big scandal in WC final this summer, when he knocked down one Italian player that said some nasty words about his mother.
> 
> How let the dog out ????



Ahh. Thank you. :bow: I remember the incident, but not the name of the player. 

I think the tlw dog just sprang into spontaneous being.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

He's a really cute guy... It's real fun watching him play with that ball...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder why he just appeared out of the blue. (I hope there's a devious plot in here somewhere! I love devious plots!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

He may be the indication of one... I'll check that... after taking a nap... even owls get tired...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh good!! I hope you uncover something truly diabolical! Have a good nap! Do you stand on one leg when you nap?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah. And sometimes on the other... I have even been seen standing on both...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like everyone has had a wonderful day in TLW land! I'm curious to see what devious plot TW can hatch (grin).

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

That's odd...

That's really strange...

That is weird as can be...

Never seen something queer like this...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

What!!?? What???! What strange, odd, weird thing do you see?:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Well...

Well...

Well...

Words fail me at the moment...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

C'mon, TW! The suspense is killing me!!! What could it be???!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

*still tries to find the right words*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Er... Everything OK?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! No! Everything is not ok! What did you see that is odd? What is weird? What is strange?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

It seems like the answer isn't 42.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> It seems like the answer isn't 42.



:huh:  :blink: :huh: :huh: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Hint: Douglas Adams...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Ah. What is the proper question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, that's the problem...


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2007)

**Woof*



:huh: *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Er... Meow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Kitty!!!!! Er, why is an owl meowing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Foreign Languages...


HooHoo!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Look! TLW dog is chasing a squirrel!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

TLW dog? Now it's getting really strange...

*checks that tlw dog is still sittng by his side*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 12, 2007)

The plot thickens! I love a mystery! How can the TLW dog be in two places at one time? Or...is there more than one TLW dog? How about a TLW cat? I've noticed more of my outdoor kitties following me to our backdoor when I get home in the evenings. Some have even started "talking" to me as if I can understand their meows!? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, apparently, we have a tlw dog and a TLW dog...

tlw dog is a cheerful little lad of the size of a Yorkshire Terrier, but way more fluffy, while TLW dog looks like a Sibirian Husky...

I can't exclude the possibility of other tlw/TLW animals existing...

The "talking" cats problem needs a little research. I'll give you an update if I know more...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

So it is one tlw Jekel and one TLW Hyde ? 

But I think this tlw dog is really sick and is a true schzitsophrenic (or how ever you spell it) dog


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry, fatcharlie, but they're both in perfect health, mental and physical...

We just use the different way of writing (tlw/TLW) to tell them apart.
If we write TLW, it is usually big, while tlw is on the tiny side...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I like the tlw best


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Er... that one should be able to ride an ant...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for researching my "talking" tlw cats. I guess they were all too cold to greet me this evening. The artic front is here and it is starting to ice up outside. I'm glad to be home for the weekend. My cat, Pest, just paid me a visit and talked the entire time - guess he just wanted to say hello to all of you. 

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks say mjauuu back to him (her?). If he understands Swedish mjaaauuuu
Well we just waiting for a bad storm-hurricain tonight and it comes from TW land:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks for researching my "talking" tlw cats. I guess they were all too cold to greet me this evening. The artic front is here and it is starting to ice up outside. I'm glad to be home for the weekend. My cat, Pest, just paid me a visit and talked the entire time - guess he just wanted to say hello to all of you.
> 
> ~Punkin


Greetings to Pest from tlw cat (Meow!) and tlw dog (Woof!)
... OK, these greetings are also for all of us lastworders...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Thanks say mjauuu back to him (her?). If he understands Swedish mjaaauuuu
> Well we just waiting for a bad storm-hurricain tonight and it comes from TW land:shocked:








...This is a picture of the recent weather over here...

:doh:

Forgot something...






If you'd combine the two...​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks pretty nasty outside. I hope you're keeping all the TLW and tlw critters warm and cosy, TW! 

@Fatcharlie - better keep an eye on the ant-rider tlw as he could get swept away!

@Punkin - please extend some meows to your fur-people from me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I'm not quite sure who's keeping who warm and cosy...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry to add that the little tlw got sweept away  by all rain. Some parts of our parks shores of "Nordre älv" in our town stands under watter because of the strong SW winds up to 39 meters/second pressing up North See water in the river. 

Guess tlw have drowen I dont know if we gonna have a funeral ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

I was able to save that little one... Swallowed some water, though, but will be fine, soon.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank goodness, TW! Thank you for saving the littlest tlw of all. 

FatCharlie - why didn't you do anything to save the little guy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

He would have risked drowning himself, no matter if he's a good swimmer or not. I used my advanced technology to save that little one...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't even see the little tlw it was just flushed away out in the sea and it seems to be flushed all the way to the German coast.
So I'm sorry don't blame me please, because then the big TLW will come and hunt me:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2007)

As I've heard, there are many giants up there in the north...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2007)

The ice storm has passed. We got about 1/2 inch layer of ice here. Lots of cancellations for Sunday services and cancellations of schools today. I am thankful I was home to take care of hubby (he had a reaction to some dye used in a C.A.T. scan he had Friday) and my furry friends. Brrrr is it ever cold here. 

Pest (male cat) says meow to all. So does Pffred (we pronounce it as Fred) (male), KooKoo (female) and the other dozen or so of barn cats. They have stayed nice and warm under our home. 

If we had any tlw or TLW around - they're probably frozen stiff by now. Did notice some racoons last night - not frozen though.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

The weather is kinda strange this year... 
Not a single snow flake around here, yet. 
But one heavy storm chasing the next. 
For today there is a very heavy one announced, with wind speeds up 100 miles an hour, coming in from the North Sea. 
Sure hope George doesn't get washed or blown away, up there on the coast. 
It is recommended to stay at home in the afternoon, so they say...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 17, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> The weather is kinda strange this year...
> Not a single snow flake around here, yet.
> But one heavy storm chasing the next.
> For today there is a very heavy one announced, with wind speeds up 100 miles an hour, coming in from the North Sea.
> ...



Uh oh! Today, Wednesday, or Thursday? (((((((((George)))))))))) 

Freezing cold in CT. Hello Winter. How do you think the tlws will cope with the crazy weather?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

Today local time = Thursday...

Well, the tlws are doing quite fine. They just moved their entire village to a subterranean level...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Today local time = Thursday...
> 
> Well, the tlws are doing quite fine. They just moved their entire village to a subterranean level...



Ahh. Now I'm going to worry about George all day!

However, I'm happy to hear that the tlws have cleverly moved their village underground. Any underground critters that might bother them? What if they're flooded out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

I feel with you... (((bbwsweetheart)))

The tlws won't be bothered by anyone... they moved into a cave system that was left behind by some animals moving somewhere else and improved the already good drainage system, so they won't drown, no matter how much rain will come down.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I feel with you... (((bbwsweetheart)))
> 
> The tlws won't be bothered by anyone... they moved into a cave system that was left behind by some animals moving somewhere else and improved the already good drainage system, so they won't drown, no matter how much rain will come down.



Thank you, TW! (((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))

These tlws are clever! Good with drainage systems, aye? Are they part Dutch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee, never thought about that...

Besides, heard anything from our flying dutchman?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Do I read this right like a "yes, he's fine"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, but he biked all the way home from work!!! 2 hours!!!! Noone else on the road.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow... Doesn't sound like he had tail wind...
Guess he was kinda soaked as he arrived at home...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

Good evening! I'm back! But, we are expecting another nasty cold front to flow in tonight (Thursday) and make driving in to work on Friday rather risky. My boss is already planning ahead and will be making Taco Soup for all of us tomorrow. Hubby is still fighting some kind of infection (Dr. still doesn't know what kind), but at least he now has antibiotics to take. 

We've often though about building an underground home. It would be advantageous for us because we could avoid high heating and cooling bills and not fear damage from tornadoes!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Punkin!!!! Missed ya!

(((((Punkin)))))

Glad to hear you're OK so far...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah! The Punkin is Back!!

You could live with the tlws!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

That would be sweet! Do the tlw's have their chocolate factory underground?

Oh! And thanks for missing me you two. It is nice to know I was missed!

HUGS! ((((((((((((((((((TW, BBWSweetheart)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Their factory was built underground from the beginning, but in preparation for the heavy storm/hurrycane we've had over here, they moved their entire village to a subterranean level.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

I suppose we've all had some rather nasty weather lately! I told hubby that what happened here this past week reminded me of the movie "The Last Day"! Wonder what will happen next?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, my weather bar tells something about falling temperatures, snow and so on for my area next week. *shudder*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Do we need to send supplies to the tlws? (Just to keep the thread pertinent!  )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the tlw's needs to send US supplies! Can't run out of chocolate at a time like this, ya know!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

This is true! We could actually be doing them a favor by taking their vast supplies of chocolate. That way they wouldn't have to store it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

They'll beam you over some chocolate... A selection of their products...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

:eat2: :eat1: :eat2: Excellent!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 19, 2007)

Oooo! Please let us see the list! (drool, drool)!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, the list should be there by now... In edible form...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm thinking about showing you my real me...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Go for it!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm thinking about showing you my real me...



     :huh: :huh: :huh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

We're waiting.........


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Still waiting......


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Somebody got chocolate all over TLW. Who could do such a thing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Somebody got chocolate all over TLW. Who could do such a thing?




*gives best impression of looking like an angel*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 20, 2007)

Swampy - TLW's are supposedly made of chocolate and tlw's produce chocolate. Just the thing for BBWSweetheart and Punkin - we LOVE chocolate!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

No wonder TLW can be quite slippery and no single person can hold for very long to TLW. :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Epiphany!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, they are slippery alright!  Right now, I think the tlw are quite comfy, but the TLW may be a bit wet and cold.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll bet the slippery tlw are good skaters...let's send them to the Netherlands so they can have a nice vacation.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Are TLW's edible?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Not the "real" ones. The rogue tlws have chocolate powered suits that give them incredible power. However, TW banished them from our galaxy. There is a friendly group of tiny tlws that are currently in an underground city in the middle of the Black Forest known for producing delicious chocolate in their factory. (It's a lot of info to absorb.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yup! We have a TLW, tlw story going in this thread! It is a lot too absorb and some have really been confused with the goings on in this thread! (giggle) I love to spend time in here though, get to hear some "whoppers" in here and though I'm not much at spinning yarns, I do love to participate!  

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Are there cliff notes to the continuing saga of TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

The confusion is possibly my fault...

And now I look edible myself...  Yikes!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

You're an...M&M?????!! Are you related to Vi? Why do I suddenly have an uncontrollable urge to bite you!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

You turned into an M & M ?¿?¿?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

TW - do you really, really want to show the real you as an M&M knowing what you know about me and BBWSweetheart? (mmmwwwhahaha) :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Poor TW.  

He looks like a goner already.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, maybe you should take a look at the complete pic...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Where, where is the complete picture? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Check the link... (The text is coloured because of it...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Captain T-Bone III is supposed to scare us???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, he could be biting back, you know...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Well (very doubtful).....I suppose he could.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

Just take a look at his teeth... he knows how to use them...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Really, a lot of action around here, lately...

Seems like we were too busy noticing a group of aliens taking over this planet...
They plan on forbidding chocolate, I've heard...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Really, a lot of action around here, lately...
> 
> Seems like we were too busy noticing a group of aliens taking over this planet...
> They plan on forbidding chocolate, I've heard...



Except for our love slaves. :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

I should have guessed that this was *your *plot...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2007)

TW, I don't like the rumor of forbidding chocolate! No,no, no! Where is my sister chocolaholic, we need to nip this rumor in the bud! 

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> TW, I don't like the rumor of forbidding chocolate! No,no, no! Where is my sister chocolaholic, we need to nip this rumor in the bud!
> 
> ~Punkin



Here I am, Punkin!!!  

Who said something about forbidding chocolate?  Them's fightin' words!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey, there's still life in this thread!

It is said (and indirectly confirmed by their leader, Aliena) that the aliens that took over the world in the past week, plan to forbid chocolate...


----------



## mango (Jan 27, 2007)

*Chocolate is forbidden?

 *


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nu uh! No Way! Not while BBWSweetheart and I are breathing!   

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Vive la résistance!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 28, 2007)

The last word is never truly the last of words until it's finally last.

Word.


----------



## mango (Jan 28, 2007)

*.... Deep thoughts by Wagimawr...

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

mango said:


> *.... Deep thoughts by Wagimawr...
> 
> *


^Just what I thought reading W.'s post...


BTW, these aliens have started a campaign stating that chocolate would be the real reason for global warming... :blink:


----------



## mango (Jan 28, 2007)

*The chocolate's gonna melt!!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

I'd be happy if this would be the only problem...

But if they continue accusing chocolate to be the one and only reason for global warming... *voice fades* :huh: :blink:  :shocked:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

These aliens are a bit off center (if you ask me). No way is chocolate the reason for global warming! Unless, you mean warming in an emotional way.  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

I think we share an opinion here...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

About the aliens or the chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Both... 

Though I tend towards saying these aliens quite a lot off center...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Uh oh - crazy aliens. Reminds me of a favorite movie "Spaced Invaders". Ever see it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't think so...



Did some research... Nope. But could be worth taking a look at, it seems...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

One of my favorite funny movies. The story is about a small group of Marsian misfits that accidentally tune into a radio station that is playing "War of the Worlds" on Halloween night. The marsians believe they are really attacking earth - it is hilarious!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds really good. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

Chocolate will not be forbidden while I breathe! I will fight alongside the tiny underground dwelling tiny chocolate producing tlws to save their chocolate factory! 

Tell us more about these aliens? We need to know about our enemy so we can prepare adequate defenses.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

I wish I had further information about these guys... But there is a big information void around them... As if they didn't exist...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

But isn't it dangerous to wear a M&M suit, while the tlw army tries to attack all chocolate supplies we have.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

To qoute your words of another thread, George, You're really far behind...
The threat though that tlw army was defeated long time ago. 
But last week, a group of aliens took the lead over the world we live in.
Now they try to make us believe that chocolate is the real reason for global warming and hence has to be forbidden.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

That's an disaster!!! Some will never survive a 24 hours without 
chocolate!
Would it be an idea to give chocolate a package so that is doesn't look like chocolate? E.g. chocolate's incognito? 

And how come, that you, as an M&M, have not been eaten yet by bbwsweetheart?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, maybe because I look like I'm able to put up a fight...
And maybe she recognized my flying saucer watching over me...

Right now, chocolate isn't forbidden, but we'll keep your idea in mind, for the case it comes to the worst.

Our tlw manufacturers are literally ready for "underground" chocolate production.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, I think the flying saucer above your head, makes sure you maybe kissed but not be eaten. 

Did I see drawing in your space ship of a secret underground tube network for liquid distribution of chocolate from the underground factories?

By the way, I saw just a tree walking by, how come you have walking trees here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, it seems like you have forgotten I'm also a wizard...

That tree was one of the guardians.

The drawings you saw are quite top secret. Even I don't know what they show.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

:blink: Walking trees? Has someone been reading "Lord of The Rings"? I love to "listen" to the trees and they do dance in the wind, but I have yet to see a walking tree. 

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> :blink: Walking trees? Has someone been reading "Lord of The Rings"? I love to "listen" to the trees and they do dance in the wind, but I have yet to see a walking tree.
> 
> Punkin


Well, if you'd visit my spaceship, you'd see some. they even dance to music in their free time... 
LOTR? Heard of, but haven't read or seen it, yet.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay - beam me up!  Oh, I was remiss in my statement of never seeing walking trees - I have seen them in the Lord of The Ring movies. I have been an avid fan of the books since I was in High School. I am especially fond of the chapters with Treebeard. TW, you should read the books - that is if you like fantasy books.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, what do you think, watching my posts...?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 1, 2007)

TW, your last statement has left me puzzled. Perhaps if we were on-line at the same time - you could help me understand. Any news on the alien plan to outlaw chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

What about all that Valentine's Day chocolate?  This proposed ban will spell the end of those foolish aliens!! They do not realize the dark power of the chocolate!! Mwhahahahaha.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> TW, your last statement has left me puzzled. Perhaps if we were on-line at the same time - you could help me understand. ...


It's about if I like fantasy novels...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> ... Any news on the alien plan to outlaw chocolate?





bbwsweetheart said:


> What about all that Valentine's Day chocolate?  This proposed ban will spell the end of those foolish aliens!! They do not realize the dark power of the chocolate!! Mwhahahahaha.


Their try to blame chocolate for global warming failed.
Right now, they're trying to find another way... :doh:


----------



## mango (Feb 2, 2007)

*V-day!!

- That's when its all planned to go down...


 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

It won't work...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Seems like they read this thread... Now they try to get hold of Valentines Day... I don't know how, but I'll keep you posted if I hear some news... Oh, and they are still planning on a chocolate ban...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

What? The aliens are fas and bbws? (They read this thread.) This doesn't sound good. However, I KNOW what they are up to, those rascals. They trying to get ahold of the chocolate for THEMSELVES. They're chocoholic aliens. Every few centuries, on Earth's Valentine's Day (coincidence) they must gorge themselves with chocolate or.....need to reseach a bit more.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Oops, that really doesn't sound good...
Any idea what we can do?
To be honest, I'm a little bit lost at the moment...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

I think the first thing we need to do is find you, TW!

What can you see? Can you give us any landmarks to help us find you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, I see a computer screen, a keyboard, a mouse and a desk... Looks familiar to me... seems like I'm at home...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I see a computer screen, a keyboard, a mouse and a desk... Looks familiar to me... seems like I'm at home...



Could the computer screen,keyboard, mouse, and desk be lost WITH YOU?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, given you are right, the entire house must be lost with me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, given you are right, the entire house must be lost with me...



Are you in Kansas anymore, Toto?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Toto...? :huh: Kansas...? :blink:

Now I'm really lost...!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Toto...? :huh: Kansas...? :blink:
> 
> Now I'm really lost...!



TW! Dorothy, from the Wizard of Oz, and her house and little dog, Toto, were picked up by a tornado and taken to Oz. Dorothy's question to Toto, "I don't think we're in Kansas anymore." (That quote is actually a misquote.)

*lightbulb flashes over Bbwsweetheart's head* Could you be in Oz? Do you see any munchkins?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

R: Sorry, I don't bear that much of a relation to the Wiz of Oz...


Nope. All I see is some chocolate... and a glass of iced tea...


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2007)

**fart*










sorry... pls continue..

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Ah, that's your flava...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

mango said:


> **fart*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*coughing, tears streaming from eyes, nose wrinkled back from horrid smell*

Need. Gas. Mask. *cough*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> *coughing, tears streaming from eyes, nose wrinkled back from horrid smell*
> 
> Need. Gas. Mask. *cough*


Take this one...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks! :bow: 

I thought I was a goner!

However,perhaps that foul odor could deter the chocolate forbidding aliens! However, it's so pungent that it could destroy all life on this planet, maybe the solar system, if it were produced in mass quantities. Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, there is a little problem... We have just one mango, and he's the only one to produce this gas... Each attempt to sythesize it failed because of the strength... As I analyzed it, I got a warning that this gas would be able to erase all signs of life from the universe...  So it would also be way too dangerous to try anything in this direction. We were lucky he just sent a short fart, for elseways our gas masks would have failed...

What about your investigations about our "friends"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, there is a little problem... We have just one mango, and he's the only one to produce this gas... Each attempt to sythesize it failed because of the strength... As I analyzed it, I got a warning that this gas would be able to erase all signs of life from the universe...  So it would also be way too dangerous to try anything in this direction. We were lucky he just sent a short fart, for elseways our gas masks would have failed...
> 
> What about your investigations about our "friends"?



Errrr. Perhaps my friends erased my memory of our meetings. Please remind me of what I was working on and with whom. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, maybe this could be of help...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, maybe this could be of help...



Oh yes! Sorry, TW. That's top secret info.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh, great!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, great!



TW, what happened to the mission to remove all the gas-producing iced vovo biscuits from Australia?

:kiss2: 

Also, that mango-gas may have damaged some of my memories so they might not be accurate. Perhaps, if we were able to extract the stink from that potent gas, we might use it to wipe the aliens' memories...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

:blush:

I wish we could, but even this caused severe damage to my lab...
If we had some kind of sleep potion or something similar...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

You're thinking of my sleep-inducing chocolate lipstick! We'll need volunteers to kiss the aliens.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, I thought of giving them what they want...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I think I'll take a nap. Perhaps this will bring the desperately neede idea.

Good night!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2007)

I had some chocolate scented lipstick, but alas, I've used it all up (smack, smack). I do have some gingerbread flavored and some sugar cookie flavored lip balm - might that work? Mind you , though, I'm not volunteering to kiss any aliens!!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't think it would be necessary to kiss them...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2007)

Do you have another plan TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

I've got a space container with chocolate hidden somewhere... Maybe we could do something with it... Darn headache...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

Have an aspirin! :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Aspirin doesn't help...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

TW, we need to get your head in working order. You are the brains behind the defense of the world by aliens and chocolate poachers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

My brain works a bit better by now, though still in single mode... 

Washing my hair, taking some magnesium and a Paracetamol, combined with some sleep did the job. I still feel quite sleepy, though.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> My brain works a bit better by now, though still in single mode...
> 
> Washing my hair, taking some magnesium and a Paracetamol, combined with some sleep did the job. I still feel quite sleepy, though.



Well, as long as there is improvement!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, slowly, but sure... I hope...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, slowly, but sure... I hope...



(((((((((((((((((((Chris)))))))))))))))))))

We need you to get better. The WORLD needs you. No pressure though.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Luckily, these aliens don't set any pressure, too...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Luckily, these aliens don't set any pressure, too...



Cautious thinker-outer aliens, are they?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, they don't seem to be cauterized...

Perhaps they see it as some kind of sport...?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Feb 6, 2007)

WWHHAMMMMM Aaahhhhhh
<knock> <knock> 
..
..
HELP!!! I'm trapped!! Someone out there?? Some strange little green/purple men, dropped this heavy chocolate container on me. Please help, lifting this heavy chocolate loaded container from me!..


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

*beams the container away*

What jerk had this 'fashionable' idea?

Green/purple men???!???!???!???!???!????  WTF?!?!?!?!?!? Is going on here???!???!??? How did they get hold of my container????!????

Oh, welcome back, George, long time no see... Would have been nice if we met under different circumstances, though...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

((((((((((((((((((George))))))))))))))))))

That's it! I'm going after the green/purple aliens! They can't hurt my ((((wubu: George:wubu)))) and get away with it!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Be careful! 
These aren't the ones that want to get our chocolate... 
They're bounty hunters...!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Be careful!
> These aren't the ones that want to get our chocolate...
> They're bounty hunters...!



What? The green/purple ones are bounty hunters? Who are they after? What's going on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What? The green/purple ones are bounty hunters?


Yes... 



bbwsweetheart said:


> Who are they after? What's going on?


These are exactly the questions I'm pondering about...

And why did they drop *my* chocolate container onto George?

Luckily it has some kind of airbag underneath...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yes...
> 
> These are exactly the questions I'm pondering about...
> 
> ...



Yay!!!! (George is ok!!!)

How are we going to find out the answers to our questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Research... I hope...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 6, 2007)

And I hope for a bigger abundancy of chocolate...  :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> And I hope for a bigger abundancy of chocolate...  :eat2:



:eat2: :eat1: CHOCOLATE!!! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Be careful!
> These aren't the ones that want to get our chocolate...
> They're bounty hunters...!



Well I guess TW have missunderstand something here. Is it not booty hunters we talking about ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Do you think booty hunters would drop a container full of chocolate on someone's head?

Besides, hi fatcharlie, where have you been?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I have just been around......... 


Well maybe it's a feeder and not a bootyhunter that dropps a container of chocolate in someone :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

I think, if they had dropped that container *into* George instead of *onto* him, we would have heard something like "burrrp!" instead of "HELP!", don't you think? 


Besides, that container is a space container, thus quite big, about the size of a grocery store, I'd say... :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Do you see our problem now?

(I know it isn't always easy to follow this thread and all the things happening here...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

:bow::bow: :bow: :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

You're welcome!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 8, 2007)

:eat2: still enjoying chocolate :eat2: Oblivious to everything and everyone else.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :eat2: still enjoying chocolate :eat2: Oblivious to everything and everyone else.



Ditto!  

Where I used to work in North Carolina, a really cool doctor (who was also a pilot) flew to Germany for vacation and back also to bring a selection of Belgian chocolate samples that he'd share with the staff who worked night shift in the E.R. :happy: It was very good chocolate! :eat2: I miss that.  

Here's a picture:

View attachment merci_chocolate.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

Did he say that they were belgian?
I agree with you that this is really good chocolate. I enjoyed some of it lately. 
But it is a german brand, and if I understood the manufacturer's site right, also a german invention...


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Heh. Seems like our ignoring their wish to keep off chocolate has quite confused the aliens...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Ditto!
> Where I used to work in North Carolina, a really cool doctor (who was also a pilot) flew to Germany for vacation and back also to bring a selection of Belgian chocolate samples that he'd share with the staff who worked night shift in the E.R. :happy: It was very good chocolate! :eat2: I miss that.


Ive never tried that brand of chocolate! Have you tried Lindt chocolate truffles? Theyre yummy! 


Timberwolf said:


> Did he say that they were belgian?
> I agree with you that this is really good chocolate. I enjoyed some of it lately.
> But it is a german brand, and if I understood the manufacturer's site right, also a german invention...


I see. You had some of this DELICIOUS chocolate in your possession and you did not share it with your friends??


Timberwolf said:


> Heh. Seems like our ignoring their wish to keep off chocolate has quite confused the aliens...


I dont know, TW. Could be that they are trying to lull us into a false sense of security!! We shouldnt underestimate these wily aliens because my sources have told me that **static** Sound of bbwsweetheart screaming **static**bbwsweetheart screaming, HELP ME!** *static* *weird clicking sound*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ...
> 
> I see. You had some of this DELICIOUS chocolate in your possession and you did not share it with your friends??* I'd like to, but somehow the chcocolate transporter beam didn't work properly...  *
> 
> I dont know, TW. Could be that they are trying to lull us into a false sense of security!! We shouldnt underestimate these wily aliens because my sources have told me that **static** Sound of bbwsweetheart screaming **static**bbwsweetheart screaming, HELP ME!** *static* *weird clicking sound*


*:huh:? Damn! §$%&! (Insert fierce swearing) 
Emergency transport! Now! *bbwsweetheart is beamed to a place where she is safe* Activate weapons! Shields up!  Now you've overdone it, guys!
*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *:huh:? Damn! §$%&! (Insert fierce swearing)
> Emergency transport! Now! *bbwsweetheart is beamed to a place where she is safe* Activate weapons! Shields up!  Now you've overdone it, guys!
> *



Is the place where I'm safe, The Netherlands?  

Let's decimate those chocolate-banning aliens!!! Kill! Kill!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Is the place where I'm safe, The Netherlands?
> 
> Let's decimate those chocolate-banning aliens!!! Kill! Kill!


Let's say it like this: all your Dimensions friends are to be found there... 

It weren't the chocolate banners, they went home two days ago...
It were these so-called bounty-hunters...  
But they're deep-frozen now, I think... You should never travel at hyper-speed without properly programming your route...  :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Let's say it like this: all your Dimensions friends are to be found there...
> 
> It weren't the chocolate banners, they went home two days ago...
> It were these so-called bounty-hunters...
> But they're deep-frozen now, I think... You should never travel at hyper-speed without properly programming your route...  :doh:



I see said the blind woman, although she really didn't!

I see...perhaps we overestimated the cunning of the bounty hunters!  How long before they thaw out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know... How long will it take to thaw out when you crashed into an ice planet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't know... How long will it take to thaw out when you crashed into an ice planet?



Errr. Should we ask Deep Thought?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Is he still in service?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know. Who would know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish I knew...

All I know is that these guys are sitting in a non-functional spaceship wreck that is covered with a 100 feet layer of plain ice.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Should we help them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Tell me a reason why we should help them...

They dropped a huge container on George and they tried to capture you...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

We're better than they are!
Any way we can change them into good bounty hunters? Perhaps some mind-altering substance? Hypnotism?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if they are able to survive in this cold surrounding...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

How can we just let them die?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I fear they were already dead after that crash...

Except they had left their ship before...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

Who left the door wide open? There's snow all over the living room floor! And who is this sexy hynotist? *confused*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

TW? :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

:huh:? Er... :blink: WTF? 

I neither know who left swampy's door open, nor do I know what a hynotist could be, sexy or not...
I sure hope you can tell us some more about it, swamptoad...?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

It must've been a bad dream. My mistake. :doh:  :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

That's odd...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

What's odd?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure... There is something wrong, but I don't know what...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

Could it be that...Punkin is MISSING! Where is Punkin? I MISS HER!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

:blink: :huh:?

 :shocked:!

You're right! Due to all this fuss around here, we didn't notice someone missing! Argh! §$%&%§$§%&$%%&$%%&%!* 


 *= very bad language...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

Perhaps she was kidnapped by the bounty hunters? They botched the attempt to abduct me so maybe they decided to go after our sweet Punkin? We must mount a rescue operation! Can your scanners locate her, TW? (Perhaps near the Russell Stover factory outlet near her home in TX??)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

&%%§%$&§! Someone managed to mess up my spaceship's sytems. Nothing works as it should... If I start a short range scan, my ship activates the impulse engine, and so on... Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2007)

Peek a boo - I see you! (cough, cough) argh! Well, someone or something did kidnap me last week. I think we can thank my wonderful job for all the overtime hours spent and all the lovely people coming to work coughing, sneezing and being sick around me. I've been sick with a bad sinus infection since last weekend. Finally got around to seeing a doctor yesterday, got a shot, lots of pills and am on the road to recovery. Glad to be back, what did I miss?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2007)

Quite a lot:
The want-to-ban-chocolate-aliens went home without having achieved anything; Someone dropped one of my space containers full of chocolate onto George's head (thanx to the inventor of these containers, George was only a little shocked...) and then tried to kidnap bbwsweetheart...

And in the end someone messed up the computer system of my spaceship. 

I hope for Bill that noone tried to upload his software on my main computer...

Nice to see you're still alive, Punkin!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh my! I hope you have managed to repair your ship computer! Who's watching out for us while you've been repairing your computer!!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, I had installed a stand-alone security system for our solar system.

Still getting kinda seasick while trying to figure out what exactly has happened to my spaceship's main computer, though. Every time I give a command to the ship, it starts to move in strange ways, even if I just order a cup of coffee from my coffee machine... Urp!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 18, 2007)

Uh oh, TW! Guess you better take something for motion sickness - pronto! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2007)

I moved into my shuttle, running a remote security diagnosis at my mothership.

BTW, I haven't heard anything from George or bbwsweetheart lately. Sure hope everything's all right with them.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 18, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> What's odd?



Odd is a pretty comon name in Norway there are many Odd men


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Had to start a virus scan at my spaceship's main computer...
Well, with only about a thousand terabytes of data, it won't take that long... just about one month...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Odd is a pretty comon name in Norway there are many Odd men



Funny, Charlie!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Had to start a virus scan at my spaceship's main computer...
> Well, with only about a thousand terabytes of data, it won't take that long... just about one month...



Good Heavens, TW! How could your computer have caught a virus?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Good Heavens, TW! How could your computer have caught a virus?


I wish I knew...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Is your computer partly biological?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Nah... It is a damaging code... Just like these computer viruses you have to deal with on your computers...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

Well just give the computor some chocolate- Dusch Droste or something I think it will work


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Can chocolate cure viruses? It is a miracle food! Well, TW, how about trying to feed your computer some chocolate? We need the defense system up and running! Is the virus the cause of the blue screen??? Or did the blue M&M shell melt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Er... Well...
As I mentioned before, this computer is just a computer, no biological parts. If I tried to feed it chocolate, I'd get a mess that would destroy that computer completely.
The defense System *is* up and running, as it is independent from my ship.
That virus won't be able to infect my brain. This was just caused by an over-stimulation of my brain - too much input in too short time.
The M&M went on vacation.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Where did that delectable chocolate M&M go on vacation? Some place..WARM?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

It's a secret place... too cool for us...  ...in many ways...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmmm. Is the M&M any good at debugging computer systems?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

*stares blank, shrugs*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

A BLANK stare! Has your head been affected by the virus, TW??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Huh? Nah, I'm just clueless...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay, here I am again all alone and not knowing what all has transpired this week. Oh, well, hopefully I'll see everyone this weekend - that is if I don't blow away Saturday morning!

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Okay, here I am again all alone and not knowing what all has transpired this week. Oh, well, hopefully I'll see everyone this weekend - that is if I don't blow away Saturday morning!
> 
> ~Punkin



Injest a lot of iced vovo biscuits, did you? Enough to blow away an entire Saturday morning!! Wow! Remind us to bring gas masks when we come to the meeting of how to reload TW's brain with clues. Hehe.  

(I've been taken over by an evil spirit! Help me!!!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ...
> (I've been taken over by an evil spirit! Help me!!!!)


Well, let's give it a try...




* :shocked: BOO! :shocked:





*I hope it was helpful...​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Did it work?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

I guess you scared her away not only the evilspirit


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, if they went in different directions, I would consider being successful...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes that's true


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

But I guess we'll have to wait until any of them returns to tell if it was successful...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes you are right again


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Update on my spaceship's software issues...

I have discovered that earth's Bill Gates had a brother in mind on my home planet...  
His company created the software I'm using in my spaceship...
I had been wondering about the high compability of your software to mine... It's almost identical!  So it was quite easy for a hacker to get into my sytem and mess it up... Thank goodness he wasn't a cracker (a hacker, that has only destruction in mind)... He was quite surprised as I beamed him up onto my spaceship...  But he helped me getting my systems running again and fit for earth... Thanx, Guy! :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 24, 2007)

BBWSweetheart - hope the evil spirit has been evicted from your body! When I said blowing away - I meant that we had a terrible dust storm in our area - wind speed up to 60 miles an hour! I couldn't stand to look outside all day long - just lots of dust - the air was brownish red - ugh! I didn't dare go outside because I'm still recovering from the upper respiratory infection. Wind speed has finally slowed down to around 35 mph! The weather forecaster said west Texas blew through our area today! ha! Anyway, hope this posts okay - I've been losing my connection on and off.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Punkin, your post came in perfect.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

Your post came in perfect on my computer too,Punkin!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi bbwsweetheart, is that evil spirit gone now?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

TW Is that a question to ask a lady ? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't seen the evil spirit yet, so I couldn't ask him...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi everybody! I think all the wind has died down now. Everything outside has been sandblasted! The air is clear, so I shouldn't have any internet connection problems.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

*waves* 

...so you can see us now...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup! I can see you!:batting: ! TW, have you cured your "blue screen" yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, it seems like it jumped on one of our computers here at home... 


But my spaceship is up and running again... yay! :bounce:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Then I suppose you could see the dust storm from your ship. The weatherman showed a picture of the storm taken from outerspace - the dust storm was that bad!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess I was too busy to get my computer running again... I missed it...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wish I had "missed" it. Dust storms are the one thing about living in central west Texas that I do not like!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel for you... 
Most coloured things look like being sandblasted, afterwards, I guess...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hubby had some black plastic bundles outside for some project, and now they are strewn all over the area! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Great!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Drat, I was going to take a picture of the black plastic wrapped around our neighboring barbwire fence, but hubby has already cleaned up the mess!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Hi bbwsweetheart, is that evil spirit gone now?



It's in hiding, I think.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Drat, I was going to take a picture of the black plastic wrapped around our neighboring barbwire fence, but hubby has already cleaned up the mess!



Too bad because that black pastic could have contained evidence that the aliens caused the dust storm!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Uhm, which aliens?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Uhm - the new aliens?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

New aliens on the block, huh? :doh:

Oooookayy, let's paaarrtaayyy!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

I've got the party hats!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Where are the guests?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

The aliens ATE THEM!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

I feel so tired... so tired...

*sings*

Won't you let it be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Hug time!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I feel so tired... so tired...
> 
> *sings*
> 
> Won't you let it be?



*whispering words of wisdom ...let it be.*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

TW, when you wake up, can you please scold the aliens for eating the guests? Perhaps they did not know that the other guests were not snacks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Now, where are these aliens?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Besides, has anybody seen George lately?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 27, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!    

(((((((((((((((((((((((((George))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 27, 2007)

I just gotta say it because this smiley makes me think it  - "Oh No Mr. Bill!" hahahaha!

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Do you think Mr. Bill is the primary culprit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Er...
     
wtf...?!??
wuzgoinon?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

This should enlighten you and keep you entertained for hours!


http://www.mrbill.com/


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Well...


What's up with George? It's so silent in the Netherlands lately...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> What's up with George? It's so silent in the Netherlands lately...



:batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Aha...?


























.








.










.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

OK, George appeared on my radar again. There still seems to be some life in the Netherlands...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2007)

BBWSweetheart - I don't think Mr. Bill has anything to do with the new aliens, but perhaps the "hands" that keep squishing Mr. Bill do!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgghhhhh!!!!!


*thud*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 1, 2007)

Bandaid????


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Uhhh, er, huh? 

:huh: Where am I? 

:blink: ?

 !

:shocked:!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

The last word or The lost word................................................


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

The lost wizard...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2007)

Who have lost a wizard :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

Do we need another wizard to find a lost wizard?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

:huh:?

I can hear you...

But...

I can't see you...

Where am I?

Where are you?

Help?! :blink:


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 5, 2007)

Lost ! The last word !


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

:huh:?

I can hear you...

But...

I can't see you...

Where am I?

Where are you?

Help?! :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

You must be lost in a time warp loop that keeps repeating and repeating. Or we keep hearing the last message you made over and over. Hmmm. Or...? 

I don't know about everyone else,but I'm here at the computer with TLW reading threads on The Lounge.

How can we help you, I wonder?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzxxxx... :huh:? :blink: :huh:

Er... What's been going on? :blink:

Have i been dreaming? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Isn't life but a dream?  

You left your answering machine on!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

My answering machine? What answering machine?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Who are you?  The REAL TW has an answering machine!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

I wish my dream life would be some kind of cream life...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Hehe!

Yes, a cream life does SOUND nice, doesn't it? I will send TLW over to you with some cream of wheat. (That's the best I can do.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Cream of wheat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Cream of wheat?



It's a hot cereal! It's good. You can put CREAM on it to make it taste even better and to cool it down.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Interesting... creamofwheatzzzzzzzz...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Wake Up, Tw!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

:huh:? Er... did I miss something?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Well. Look! *Holds up mirror* You fell into your cream of wheat!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Uh, oh... Didn't notice it was already there... *squint*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

You rest your head on a pillow not cream of wheat! Basic Sleeping 101.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

If it weren't for the cream, I'd be wearing an imprint of my keyboard on my forehead...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

TLW is going to keep you company and sing you lullabies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

*yawn* Thanxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

*tip toes away through the tulips*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

Hej tomte gubbar slå i glasen och låt oss lustiga vara


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Translation! Please!

(Tip toeing through tulips???)


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2007)

It's infact a christmas song, hard to translate..

Hallo little braunies let us be happy and cheers in the glasses


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 6, 2007)

You go away for a few days and completely lose touch with the whole thread! Oh my! Well, like TW, I need some quality sleep time, so ...Bye!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

:huh:? Bread????
:doh:! Thread!!!

 Losing touch with the whole bread would be worse... a thread can be read again, but a bread can't be baken once again...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

The bread shall rise again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Never underestimate the power of the dark bread, my daughter...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

We shall breed again ................. :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Shall we? :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 8, 2007)

What has bread got to do with TLW? Guess I'd better read up on the last week of posts.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Could perhaps be better, though I won't give any warranty that you'll be much wiser afterwards...


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

wise, wisser, wisserist ?  :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

I can guarantee that TLW was not baked in the bread. :bow: He's with me now, helping me write responses to various threads.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay, I'm still puzzled about the TLW and bread thing - guess I'll have to read the thread again for clues!

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

Psssssst. Punkin! *waves* Over here! 

Reading the thread WILL NOT HELP. It might, in fact, cause further confusion.

Here are some typical side effects caused by reading confusing threads followed by suggestions on how to manage them. 

Constipation: Increase amount of fiber in diet*; drink plenty of fluids*; exercise*

Decreased sweating: Avoid working or exercising in the sun or under warm conditions 

Diarrhea: Drink lots of water to replace lost fluids; if diarrhea lasts more than three days, call doctor 

Dizziness: Avoid operating machinery or driving a car 

Drowsiness: Avoid operating machinery or driving a car 

Dry mouth: Suck on candy or ice chips, or chew sugarless gum 

Dry nose/throat: Use a humidifier or vaporizer 

Fluid retention (mild): Avoid adding salt to foods; keep legs elevated when seated 

Headache: Remain quiet; take aspirin* or acetaminophen* 

Insomnia: Take dose of drug earlier in the day*; avoid caffeine after noon; ask doctor about exercise program 

Itching: Take frequent baths or showers, or use wet soaks 

Nasal congestion: If necessary, use nose drops* 

Palpitations (mild): Rest often; avoid tension; do not drink coffee, tea, or cola; stop smoking 

Upset stomach: Take drug with milk or food* 

*Consult your doctor first


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh...I see! Kinda like the tea party in "Alice In Wonderland"! Just saw the "Sabrina the Teenage Witch" rendition the other day - pretty good!
Thanks for all the medical advice - if I didn't know better, I'd believe you worked in a doctor's office as a nurse! (wink, wink).

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

I just saw the Mad Hatter dash by! Let's follow him and see where he goes!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay, but I hope he isn't running to one of his wacky tea parties! Maybe he's looking for chocolate! Yum!

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

But...maybe it's a chocolate tea party!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Chocolate tea!!! Ummm, perhaps cocoa instead of tea, with brownies and chocolate cupcakes - mmmmmmm!

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

He's quite mad, you know.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

It IS a mad, mad, mad, mad World! I believe we are all a little mad (crazy), else we would be so bored!

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, but this is a mad TLW! We don't know what this could mean.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

A TLW gone mad (rhymes with BAD). Hmmm! I wonder if TW would have a comment on this?

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

I was thinking the same! Where is he? How DARE he sleep when he is needed to make witty observations!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Good Question! I noticed last night and the night before that he was up about this time. Guess he didn't feel like getting out of bed today. Speaking of which, I can't believe we have to start Daylight Savings Time this weekend!

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Maybe that's why TLW is mad! Well, as least we don't have to turn the clocks back on a week day!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

That's probably exactly why TLW is mad. He didn't want to change the time for DST and probably has even wondered why we continue with DST in the first place! I know I do!

:doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Could this have driven him completely batty though?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Could have, I know it tries my patience! This could be bad, especially if he is traveling across the States and is trying to set his watch in each time zone! It is enough to boggle the mind...I tell you!

:shocked: Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

You see this is exactly what has me concerned. What is a lunatic TLW capable of doing in his rage? I wonder if we should chaperone him.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 10, 2007)

Good idea - where'd he go???!!!  

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Eeeeerrrr. I do not know! That wily rascal dashed off while we were deep in conversation. What to do! What to do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Just let him go. *yawn* He won't do no harm to anyone. *squint*
He just does a quick count of the time zones, in order to check if there are any changes. *yawn, squint* And I'll go back to bed. G'Knight...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Wake up, TW! There's something wrong with the time zones! Well, not yet,but there starting to blur. Something is not right. Could it be the mad TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

:huh:? Er... :doh: Great! 

That phenomenon is caused by something else... Superman!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Superman? Are he and TLW in cahoots? What about The Mad Hatter? What's he doing here, in this time zone and dimension? Isn't it odd that these characters from fiction are here, now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

If you believe it or not... I've seen an undead hero running around... Captain America!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

The dead have risen! There is definitely something awry! Is it a zombie Captain America?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

That's the most strange thing at it... He doesn't look like being shot. Could it be he is an immortal?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Is it the end? Is he the one? Is The Highlander around here too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

I haven't seen him yet...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

Strange things happening around here...
Would you believe that some Pokémon ran through my spaceship today?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Are we dreaming? Is that why such odd happenings are occuring?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Say, have you ever dreamt you were dreaming?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes! Didn't Shakespeare say that life is but a dream?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't know... Haven't met him yet...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, I saw him round the corner, pen in his hand, muttering poetic phrases. I think I caught "Germany" in the midst of all his mumbling. Look out for him.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

*draws a pair of field glasses*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 16, 2007)

It might be interesting to meet Shakespeare, but do you think you have to fear him? Unless.unless..the rogue TLWs are DISGUISED as various fictional and historical figures to confuse us!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG! It's working - The Confusion Offensive!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

The RTLWs starting a CO?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

Are you conserving letters, TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah. Not that easy, I tell you. If you cook them too hot, they're spoiled.

Any more RTLW sightings?


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 21, 2007)

woohooooooo ages since I have been here 

so better take the last word 

grins :smitten:


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2007)

*wb Dee!

 *


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

*waves* Hi, long time no see...
I'd suggest you'd better read the last "few" pages to see and (hopefully) understand what's going on here, Dee...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 21, 2007)

Well. I followed your advice, but only got more confused. Blurring time zones, a TLW ghost that seems to have woken up from the death. I don't understand at all what is going on. Was there an army? Is the TLW just one person, a man, a woman? 
However, I saw something really weird. When walking out of the TLW church, there was a letter nailed on tree, warning for the chocolate fload? Does anyone still understand here what is going on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Er... Well...
(Is that sufficient as an answer?)



I guess it will take me some time to come in and find out...

Besides... Where do I find the TLW church? My scanners can't find it...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 21, 2007)

That church is hidden in the deep dark TLW forest, it's underground, with even trees growing on it's roof. It's squeezed between two big underground chocolate factories, where one has the biggest chocolate supplies in the world.
It shouldn't be too difficult to find, if you use your chocolate scanner. The big red dot on your screen is the chocolate factory on it's right side.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Aha... Ok, found it... Thanx! :bow:

I'll report when I find something new/interesting...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, I'm just too tired to backtrack. My head is feeling a bit dizzy too, perhaps it is because I've been searching for a USA based underground tlw chocolate factory. Though, I'm not suffering from chocolate withdrawal - been taking care of that by purchasing lots of easter egg shaped chocolates! :eat2: 

 Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well. I followed your advice, but only got more confused. Blurring time zones, a TLW ghost that seems to have woken up from the death. I don't understand at all what is going on. Was there an army? Is the TLW just one person, a man, a woman?
> However, I saw something really weird. When walking out of the TLW church, there was a letter nailed on tree, warning for the chocolate fload? Does anyone still understand here what is going on?



Now I'm confused! How did you fit into the tiny tlw church, George? And, VERY IMPORTANT, was the letter written on tiny tlw paper or "normal" size paper? (This could help us try to find the person so we can question him/her about the chocolate flood warning.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2007)

Chocolate flood!!!  Where! Where! :smitten: I've always dreamed of swimming in chocolate! Let me at it! 

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Chocolate flood!!!  Where! Where! :smitten: I've always dreamed of swimming in chocolate! Let me at it!
> 
> ~Punkin



Well, this excited me as well, Punkin. However, if it is a tiny tlw flood, it will likely be about enough to fill a mug with some cocoa. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well..drat! Okay - I'll go for the mug of chocolate, but I'd rather have enough to swim in it!  

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

It could very well be an ocean of chocolate! I am just being cautionary so we don't get too excited about this flood!

Can you imagine? Chocolate water park!! Yahoo!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG - I can imagine that! (drool) I guess that is why I love watching Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory. Love that chocolate river!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

I was thinking of that chocolate river when I posted about the possible chocolate water park that some entrepeneur is bound to open. (Hey..LIGHT BULB:doh: ) Punkin, wanna go into the chocolate water park business???


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

Could we? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I know it would be ever so popular! Perhaps we could get the tlw to back us. Where would we build it?

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Could we? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I know it would be ever so popular! Perhaps we could get the tlw to back us. Where would we build it?
> 
> ~Punkin



Excellent idea about getting the tlw to back and HELP US because they are the premier chocolate experts!! 

Well, I believe the NOTE was posted near tlw church, near their underground chocolate facilities in The Black Forest, Germany. We have to find out where the flood is taking place before we make plans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, quite the activity around here, nowadays...
Where have y'all been hiding the whole time?

Besides, the tlw chocolate manufacturers are quite impressed by your idea of a chocolate waterpark... They even think about a chocolate amusement/adventure park...


Oh, and I checked that letter... there was something weird going on... It actually was a blackmail letter, stating that the entire tlw city (underground, as you may know...) would be flooded with chocolate if they won't follow the demands... 
But I was able to help them catch that guy...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow, quite the activity around here, nowadays...
> Where have y'all been hiding the whole time?
> 
> Besides, the tlw chocolate manufacturers are quite impressed by your idea of a chocolate waterpark... They even think about a chocolate amusement/adventure park...
> ...



:doh: So there isn't going to be a chocolate flood now. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe later, after the chocolate adventure park is ready...

What about a rootbeer float as a substitute?


----------



## Deemondess (Mar 22, 2007)

chuckles 

Timber I looked back and oooooooooo all I see is words about chocolate and urm chocolate 

still have the last word and yes good to be back hope to be posting some pics 

walks off humming mmmm chocolate rivers mmm


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

You have the last word, you say? Which one?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 22, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Now I'm confused! How did you fit into the tiny tlw church, George? And, VERY IMPORTANT, was the letter written on tiny tlw paper or "normal" size paper? (This could help us try to find the person so we can question him/her about the chocolate flood warning.)



Well, the tlw church is actually not so small, I think the complete tlw army fit's in there. That letter was indeed very tiny, smaller then a yellow note.
However, they said, they would turn all of the oceans on our planet into chocolate.... Sounds interesting, but what will we drink of all water turned into chocolate?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Maybe later, after the chocolate adventure park is ready...
> 
> What about a rootbeer float as a substitute?



Euhm TW ... Look outside!  Do you see that the raindrops have turned brown? See children licking the street :eat2: ... what could it mean? .....

I'm going to undress myself now, let the chocolate drops cover my body....:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well, the tlw church is actually not so small, I think the complete tlw army fit's in there. That letter was indeed very tiny, smaller then a yellow note.
> However, they said, they would turn all of the oceans on our planet into chocolate.... Sounds interesting, but what will we drink of all water turned into chocolate?


Yeah, that church is actually a cathedral.
But when we want to enter the tlw's buildings, we have to pass a resizing cabin... 

Interesting... seems like you got to see a different note than me...
That would be either the work of a wizard, or, more likely, an alchemist... :blink:



GeorgeNL said:


> Euhm TW ... Look outside!  Do you see that the raindrops have turned brown? See children licking the street :eat2: ... what could it mean? .....
> 
> I'm going to undress myself now, let the chocolate drops cover my body....:blush:


Strange... over here, there was just this fluffy white stuff coming down...

:huh: A chocolate covered dutch hugaholic...




...Would you like me to beam a certain lady to your side?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, that church is actually a cathedral.
> But when we want to enter the tlw's buildings, we have to pass a resizing cabin...



Ah.... okay, that explains it!! I was already wondering why my little watch was even bigger then me....



Timberwolf said:


> Interesting... seems like you got to see a different note than me...
> That would be either the work of a wizard, or, more likely, an alchemist... :blink:



Yeah as small as they are, they think really big. They want the complete Atlantic as one big chocolate swimming pool. I have some idea of who's going for a swim...... 



Timberwolf said:


> Strange... over here, there was just this fluffy white stuff coming down...



Ah the white chocolate at your side. Here is the milk chocolate coming down.... 



Timberwolf said:


> :huh: A chocolate covered dutch hugaholic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Would you like me to beam a certain lady to your side?



:wubu: MMMmmmm YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Ah.... okay, that explains it!! I was already wondering why my little watch was even bigger then me....
> 
> *Did you take off your watch?*
> 
> ...


So they want to "chocolate" the entire atlantic ocean... 
Not that easy, if you ask me... 
To be honest, I've got no clue how they want to manage this... 
All the salt in the water - salty chocolate isn't that tasty... 
They have to separate the area from the other oceans and seas... :blink:
And what about the gulf stream? :blink: If it stops, we'll all be frozen over!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my, you all are spoiling all my chocolate dreams with this "what if" deal. I'm sure the tlw are clever enough to work out all the problems. Perhaps they could start out with a lake or pond first. Once they figure that out, making a chocolate "water" park should be a cinch!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

I think you misunderstood something, Punkin...

A chocolate adventure park wouldn't bother me, actually I think this would be a great idea.

But turning an entire ocean into chocolate, seems a little dangerous to me... 
And I'm not really sure if this plan is a plan of our tlw friends. I found that note George mentioned. Not only does it look like one of these sticky notes - it actually *is* written on a post-it note.

:EDIT: I found the pad... In front of the resizing cabin... And a second note... In a height where our tlw friends would need a long ladder to get there...

*reads the note*
:huh: :blink:  :shocked:


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Euhm TW ... Look outside!  Do you see that the raindrops have turned brown? See children licking the street :eat2: ... what could it mean? .....
> 
> I'm going to undress myself now, let the chocolate drops cover my body....:blush:



So you are just dream about someone will lick you of? Your are sucha bad boy  
But I wish I got that idea first:blush: :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, well... 

*reads another note*

:blink: 

That's a killer...

*dies*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

Hoo hoo TW are you awake ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

:huh:? :huh:?

Er... Well... Sort of...

I feel a little ghostly today...

*checks in the mirror*

Well, actually, I'm a ghost. No wonder I feel ghostly...

Who ever wrote that killer note, might notice that it isn't that esay to get rid of me...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 24, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> So you are just dream about someone will lick you of? Your are sucha bad boy
> But I wish I got that idea first:blush: :blink:



  Me, a bad boy? Nahh  I know a loving chocoholic, I wish .. I wish..

What happened to TW, he looks so pale all of sudden?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I found the pad... In front of the resizing cabin... And a second note... In a height where our tlw friends would need a long ladder to get there...
> 
> *reads the note*
> :huh: :blink:  :shocked:



Quick TW, tell us. What is that note about? Will this this chocolate rain be followed by a chocolate flood?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 24, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Perhaps they could start out with a lake or pond first. Once they figure that out, making a chocolate "water" park should be a cinch!



(((((((( Punkin ))))))))) Should the lake be dark or light chocolate? And with nuts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Quick TW, tell us. What is that note about? Will this this chocolate rain be followed by a chocolate flood?


Well, it was something about a deluge, if I remember right... 
Damn killer note...! If it weren't for that, I wouldn't have lost the other note...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

Did this note even kill this thread?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2007)

George - I'd like the lake to be a silky dark chocolate. YUM! 

(Side comment: Abilene is having a chocolate festival at the local Mall this coming Saturday - March 31 - guess who isn't going to miss that! hehe!)

TW - please tell us about the note. The more people know about what it says, the more protection can be provided. (Punkin is sending out protective vibes so TW can not feel so transparent.)

:batting: Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Did this note even kill this thread?



No, no! Good thing you are part cat, TW. You seem to need the 9 lives!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> :wubu: MMMmmmm YES PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!




Mmmm. A chocolate covered Dutchman!! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> ...
> TW - please tell us about the note. The more people know about what it says, the more protection can be provided. (Punkin is sending out protective vibes so TW can not feel so transparent.)
> 
> :batting: Punkin


:bow: Thanx. I feel a little stronger now. :bow:
This kind of note is usually only dangerous for wizards... It's ridiculously simple... It reads: "You're DEAD!" The reader instantly dies.
 


bbwsweetheart said:


> No, no! Good thing you are part cat, TW. You seem to need the 9 lives!


Fortunately I've got some more of them...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> [/COLOR]
> Fortunately I've got some more of them...



Cats or lives?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2007)

Drat...Missed BBWSweetheart by just a little. :doh: A bit stormy in my area tonight. So I'll post a bit and hit the hay early, try to sleep before the bad stuff hits.

TW - glad you are feeling stronger. Anything else we can do to help bring you back from your ghostly wanderings?

Hugs!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Cats or lives?


Lives, I think... :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Drat...Missed BBWSweetheart by just a little. :doh: A bit stormy in my area tonight. So I'll post a bit and hit the hay early, try to sleep before the bad stuff hits.
> 
> TW - glad you are feeling stronger. Anything else we can do to help bring you back from your ghostly wanderings?
> 
> ...


Seen my body anywhere, anyone? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 30, 2007)

TW:

Is your body mangled beyond recognition?
Were you eaten by wild bears?
Is your body suspended in a transporter beam?
Did you leave your body in another dimension, including Dimensions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Er...

No. My body must still be in good condition. Elseways I wouldn't be here as a ghost anymore...
No. See above.
No. Checked that.
Dimensions... Not sure... Seen anything?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I've seen traces of you on many many threads!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Me too... But I lost track, as there are so many of them...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2007)

There was a little bird that kept perching near us as we ate at El Chico's today...was that you TW?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Mmmm. A chocolate covered Dutchman!! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :blush: :blush: :blush:



It's raining chocolate and nuts over here :batting:  ...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> George - I'd like the lake to be a silky dark chocolate. YUM!



Well, over here it is raining milk chocolate with nuts. But darker clouds are expected. However, it strange. TW is standing next to me, but I cannot see him and the drops fall straight through him.

Rumors are, that the Dimensions Vampire drank his blood, which made is body look like a ghost. And now is ghost body is even stolen  ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, we had loads of rain in our area yesterday, but it is bright and sunny today. Hubby and I went to the Chocolate Festival, but it was far too pricey, so we decided to get some FREE chocolate at JC Penney's store. We also ate at El Chico's, then went to Russell Stovers and purchased lots of chocolates! :eat2: Some of the ponds in our area look like they are filled with chocolate since the water hasn't settled from the rain. Here's a picture of me back from the Mall. I'm holding a very pregnant cat named Marmy (short for Marmalade). 

View attachment Ella and Marmy, March 30, 2007.jpg


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Well, we had loads of rain in our area yesterday, but it is bright and sunny today. Hubby and I went to the Chocolate Festival, but it was far too pricey, so we decided to get some FREE chocolate at JC Penney's store. We also ate at El Chico's, then went to Russell Stovers and purchased lots of chocolates! :eat2: Some of the ponds in our area look like they are filled with chocolate since the water hasn't settled from the rain. Here's a picture of me back from the Mall. I'm holding a very pregnant cat named Marmy (short for Marmalade).



Sounds like you and hubby had a great day!

CHOCOLATE!! :eat2: No free samples at the chocolate festival?  

KITTY!  What a cutie pie. Is the pregnant mama cat yours, Punkin?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> It's raining chocolate and nuts over here :batting:  ...



:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: Is the Netherlands, Heaven on Earth?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Well, over here it is raining milk chocolate with nuts. But darker clouds are expected. However, it strange. TW is standing next to me, but I cannot see him and the drops fall straight through him.
> 
> Rumors are, that the Dimensions Vampire drank his blood, which made is body look like a ghost. And now is ghost body is even stolen  ?


Those rumors are real rumors... Though I met that Vampire, but she couldn't drink my blood, for I already was a ghost back then.
Truth is, that I was killed by a note that read "You're DEAD!", written by some evil magician who wanted to take control of the tlws.
My voice is back to old strength, thanx to Punkin, but my ghostly image has disappeared because I didn't find my body soon enough. But there still is hope left. Maybe the hug power of our lovely BBWs can help me recover enough to enable me to get back to my spaceship.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))))))))))))

and

 

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Evil magician?? Where did he or she come from? Why does the magician want to control tlws?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, these are some questions I hope to find answers to when I'm back in my ship...

Besides, Thanx for the hugs! :bow:

(((((((((( bbwsweetheart ))))))))))

(just another try... If you can feel this hug, please tell me...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

I felt the hug! Thanks, TW! ((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))))

As George always says, you cannot give a hug without getting one in return.

Sigh. George!!!! ((((((((((((((((((George)))))))))))))))


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Great! Seems like it really works! 
I guess George will be quite surprised when he wakes up this morning seeing himself in the mirror again...
But he's right...

(((((((((( bbwsweetheart ))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Sounds like you and hubby had a great day!
> 
> CHOCOLATE!! :eat2: No free samples at the chocolate festival?
> 
> KITTY!  What a cutie pie. Is the pregnant mama cat yours, Punkin?



No free samples. The festival was to benefit the Abilene Philharmonic Orchestra - so if you didn't purchase a ticket - no chocolate for you! But, that's okay, I got lots of chocolate at Russell Stovers.

Yes, Marmy is our cat. She is strictly an outdoor cat, though. She and Pest do not get along, so she must stay outside. I wish I could find a good home for her, because I believe she is a one family cat - she doesn't like to play nice with other cats.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

I've found my body... You'll never guess where it was hidden...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 4, 2007)

There was some strange ship stored in the Basement under the TLW church.
However, there was a strange hum, coming from the old green barn behind the TLW church. It sounded like some giant machine. What could it be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, that's interesting...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hubby rented the movie "Epoch" and we watched it this evening. I sure hope the humming is not the huge cone shaped meteor from that movie. If it is, we'll need to send TW in to convince it not to "re-do" the Earth!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

Nah, that humming was just an alien spaceship (not mine) that nearly crashed into earth. But the effect would have been similar, if I hadn't been able to change its direction.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

What about the space ship stored under the tlw underground church??


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

Good question.

Seems like it's the space ship the Easter Bunnies have landed on Earth eons ago... 

That church seems to be part of the ship...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 8, 2007)

Look what I found here!!!!  Calling all chocoholics! Look at this old map! I found this in the basement under the TLW church, and it points out a secret storage of ..... easter chocolate eggs!!! :eat2: :eat1: . 
Here at this mark, it says it stores the easter eggs for the next million years!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, but I think we'd need the help of the complete Jones and Quatermain families (and if you know some more experienced adveturers, it would be nice if you'd call them, too) to get through all these traps. I had found that map some days before, but after scanning the place that is marked as the easteregg hide, I decided to lay the map back where I found it. This place has more traps on ten squarefeet than I would ever had imagined that it was possible. Any means of energetic transportation is prevented - neither transporter beam nor magic do work!

Besides, I've found no hint of any chocolate there, so how do you think they will store them, especially for this long time? I'm not sure if I would like to eat such old chocolate...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

I've tried this old chocolate! It's especially delicious chocolate made to last till the end of time. No wonder it's kept under such tight security.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

:huh: You've tried...?

 How on earth did you get...?

:blink: Why didn't my chocolate scanners show any chocolate?

:shocked: Is it a...?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, something strange seems to be going on...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 11, 2007)

BBWSweetheart, send me a copy of that map! I've watched loads of treasure hunting type movies, so may be I can figure out how we can get to the ancient chocolate!

 
Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2007)

Believe me, Punkin, there is no way to get through to the chocolate.

I now have figured out the hows, whats and whys of this case...

The chocolate isn't stored anywhere, in the central room of this, well, you can call it a dungeon, is a dimension portal, that leads to a chocolate factory far away. The only ones able to pass this portal are the Easter Bunnies, anyone else will be sent into sure death if one enters the portal.

BBWsweetheart must have met one of the Bunnies, who gave her some of the chocolate as a sample to prove that the chocolate isn't old or bad at all...

BTW, these traps... even a ghost can't slip though them.

In an earlier life, I have been building such dungeons with loads of traps, hence I know a lot about traps, but all I can say about these traps is, keep away from them, they're more than dangerous!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2007)

So, TW, are you saying that these dimensional portals are sorta like the rabbit hole in "Alice In Wonderland"?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, yes, I guess.

As I haven't seen/read Alice, I can't really tell...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2007)

Well!

A very unhappy birthday to you! to you!

How about another cup of tea?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

An "Alice in Wonderland" quote, I guess...

May I have a glass of iced tea, instead?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2007)

TW, I can't believe you've never seen or read "Alice In Wonderland"! Oh well, so, I guess we've written ourselves into another corner. We need more input on dimensional portals, I suppose. Any chance we will ever find the tlw secret stash of chocolate?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2007)

Er... tlw secret stash?
I was talking about the Easter Bunnies' secret stash...

Besides, Alice wasn't that well known over here when I was a kid...
Might have been running on TV, sometime, but at that time I had better things to do than watching TV...
First time I heard a little more about it was some years ago, over the 'Net...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2007)

OH...Easter Bunny's secret stash! :doh: Well, I was trying to remember all the posts about the map and the tunnels under the Church and such. My mind has been a bit muddled lately because I'm having a tough time shaking this allergy/sinus cold. Hopefully, we'll start seeing more of BBWSweetheart, George and the gang and can pick up the tlw story from there.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2007)

I surely hope you get better soon, Punkin. Stuffed sinuses aren't nice. I know this feeling...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks, TW! I actually felt better today than I have in weeks. Still have some sinus congestion and my ears are still plugged up. Doesn't help that is has been very windy today. I'm hoping that tomorrow will be even better for me.

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

All of you seem kind of busy, lately...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

I am posting from my hubby's old office at our friend's Antique shop, so I may disappear any moment. Still windy here in West Central Texas. From the looks of it, I've gone back in time. The calendar on the wall is turned to November 2006! Hubby also has a picture of me taken back in 1979 - when he had just gotten back from his National Guard training camp in Germany!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2007)

Seems like you're still there, though...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

Where, where am I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, now it looks like you're gone...

I'd say, sometimes you are here, sometimes you are there, and all the other time you're somewhere else....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2007)

TW, you're post reminded me of one of my favorite quotes from one of my favorite movies "Buckaroo Banzai". 

"No matter where you go, there you are!"

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe LJ Rock's location was running around in my head, causing this post...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2007)

TW - please don't go "ghost" on us again! Hey - there's a thought! You need to get a belt just like the one Space Ghost wears, then you can switch back and forth between ghost and real. What do you think? Possible?!!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll check it... 
But first, I'll have to be resurrected... 
As a ghost, I'm not able to don a belt or anything else... 
I'll have to stick with the clothes I was wearing when I died.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2007)

TW, it appears that you and I are the only ones keeping TLW and Bodice Ripper Thread alive. I don't know if I alone can bring you back from the netherworld or not. Perhaps if you read more posts from all the witty, sunny personalities at DIMS, you will feel alive again.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, even if our friends can't join us here, they do everything they can to help...

Besides, I feel a little more vivid yet.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2007)

GREAT! Hang in there my friend. Soon you'll be back to your old wolfie self!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

Arr! *runs in circles before laying down* Woof!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

I didn't get the rabies... You may come closer, I won't bite...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2007)

Sorry, I've been working late this week and haven't had much free-time. So, TW, what will out next discussion be about here in tlw land?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2007)

Well, at first, I'd like to announce my return from the dead.
Though I'm just a wolf right now, this feels way better as being a ghost...
:bow: Thanx to all of you who helped me. :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

Welcome back, TW! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2007)

Hi TW and BBWSweetheart! TW, you already know that I absolutely think your white wolf avatar is the very best of all your avatars! I don't think being a wolf is such a bad thing. As you said, it is much better than being a ghost. I've been giving thought to changing my avatar. Just don't know if I want to have a picture of the "real" Punkin or one or all of my sweet kittens. Stay tuned!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Welcome back, TW! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Well, welcome back, too!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi TW and BBWSweetheart! TW, you already know that I absolutely think your white wolf avatar is the very best of all your avatars! I don't think being a wolf is such a bad thing. As you said, it is much better than being a ghost. I've been giving thought to changing my avatar. Just don't know if I want to have a picture of the "real" Punkin or one or all of my sweet kittens. Stay tuned!
> 
> ~Punkin


Go for it, whatever you may choose!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Just curious: are there any avatars that might scare tlws?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Good question, you got me on that one... And I'm not sure if it would make sense to do a research...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Well, I was wondering because ALL of tlws seem to be mia!!!    Have they invented an invisibility cloak? Have they turned into ghosts?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Nope. They're just busy inventing new chocolate...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Ohh!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Why are they inventing new chocolate? Do they need taste testers?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

I can't answer these questions...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Have you been sworn to secrecy?


----------



## Deemondess (May 4, 2007)

chuckles and sneaks in while you both chatter and takes the last word :eat2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

But but but - Where was tlw hiding?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Have you been sworn to secrecy?


Yup.


Deemondess said:


> chuckles and sneaks in while you both chatter and takes the last word :eat2:


Ties you with a lasso and frees the captured last word. (Hi, Dee!)



bbwsweetheart said:


> But but but - Where was tlw hiding?


Right behind you.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Unties Deemondess.

Hops on a horse and chases after TW.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

*hides in a treetrunk*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

R. I'm after tlw!

Sees tell-tale wolf prints leading to a tree trunk.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

*looks down from a tree*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

OOooohh. You CLEVER wirrel!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

*squirrels over to another tree*


----------



## Deemondess (May 4, 2007)

imagines hanging from a Tree and wonders if one can hold her weight as she swings down and snatches the last word and hides in her tree house 



hya Timber hope you are well :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

*squirrels into the tree house, grabs tlw and disappears through the window*


R: I'm alive, if I may say so.


----------



## Deemondess (May 5, 2007)

shoots a squirrel cucker onto your (__!__) drags you back in takes the last word 

chuckles away


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Hey! :blush: 

Besides, you've only got a copy...

*snicker*

*hides in the dork forest*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

TW, they shoot squirrels in Texas! You don't wanna be a squirrel. Try a kitten, then I'll likely take a picture of you!  

View attachment Peek-a-boo Buster!.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Oops, didn't know the dork forest was in TX...

*meow*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

Giggle! The Dork Forest is everywhere! Didn't you know?  Glad you decided to change though, cat's are better! Meow, meow, meow!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2007)

Meow... everywhere, you say...?...That explains quite a lot...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

Yup! Dorks are everywhere!  

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

True - even tlw, with MOI, is a dork. (Catch us if you can!!) Exits by swinging through the vines in the Dork Forest.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

I'm climbing the tree and swinging right after you, but I seem to keep missing you! Drat!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2007)

*comes swinging from the opposite direction and takes tlw*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 7, 2007)

Does a swinging u-turn and snatches tlw!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

Whoa! That was close!

*swings to the side to avoid a collision*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2007)

Stands still and patiently waits whilst others are swinging by. Wait..wait..quickly grabs tlw as it is mid-air. Now I run! hehehe!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

*crashes into a treetrunk, due to surprise*





That was a cunning move...

*gets up again to stumble after Punkin*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

Waits until Punkin cuddles her new outdoor kitties, then, quietly takes tlw and absconds ... SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Searching high and low for BBWSweetheart so I can take tlw back. The kittens are indoors, not outdoors.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 9, 2007)

*swoops down in a Kermit the Frog costume and takes TLW*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Stumbling around, I trip over the searching Punkin, which sends me flying SOMEWHERE, tipping over bbwsweetheart who was wondering where to go next. I catch the flying last word and disappear in the void.

ETA: Hey, that's not the original! That wannabe-Kermit must have changed them...

*sticks his hand out of the void and changes tlw back*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

TW, who are you trying to avoid? (snicker). Reaches into the void and snatches tlw from the still dizzy TW (sorry!). 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

*comes out of the void on the stairs of a train, snatching tlw*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Drat (stamps foot), looks around, sees a fast horse. Jumps onto horses back, catches up with the train, jumps aboard, grabs tlw and makes a run for it! 

Whew!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Home-run, huh?

*runs after Punkin, briefly thinks about a tackling, but decides to use his plus speed to perform a steal*

Gotcha!

*jumps into his nearby-standing car and darts off with screeching tires*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

The screeching car takes you farther and farther away from tlw because you didn't take tlw from the void! I have tlw and it's mine, mine, mine, all mine!! Mwahahahaha.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

OH, so TW and I have a "decoy" tlw!  Well, peek-a-boo BBWSweetheart, gotcha! Now I have the real tlw. teehee! Runs off looking for a really, really good hiding place.  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

*appears right beside Punkin*

There's no place you can hide from me...

*takes tlw from the stunned by surprise Punkin and disappears again*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Punkin recovers, comes from behind, grabs tlw out of TW's hands, then darts out of the way. I'm out of breath now, so I think I'll do the unexpected, stop in my tracks and finish my morning coffee. I've tucked tlw away in the cookie jar. Stop and have some coffee with me TW.  


~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

*joins for a cup of coffee*

May I take myself some cookies? 

*takes tlw and runs*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

:batting: Cookie thief! (smile). Gets TW's attention with a homemade frosted brownie. Pockets tlw using a slight of hand technique. Sits and visits for a while then calmly walks away with tlw in pocket.  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Clever, clever, I have to say!

But, sadly, you pocketed a copy...  


Oh, and thanx for the brownie, it tasted really good! :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

No wonder you didn't run after me! :doh: Sneeky! Ponders how to switch copy for original tlw. I'll get back to ya!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

*snickers*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

I'm back! Gives TW a big hug. Pockets both tlw's and skips off into the sunset!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

:blush: What a surprise...

Besides... Now you have *two* copies...   

*dashes into the shrubbery*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Okay! I love good copies anyway! Stands on other side of bushes, grabs the original tlw when TW emerges and dashes off to a maze.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Moves some of the maze's wall so Punkin is trapped, grabs the last words and disappears in his '69 Firebird.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Pulls out transporter controller. Presses button and is transported into TW's Firebird passenger seat. Smiles, grabs tlw, presses button and disappears!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

I think you know it already... it's once more a copy... :huh: no, wait...
How did you do that? 

*pushes an innocent button on the dashboard of his car*
*the car changes into a spaceship that looks like a '69 Firebird*
*uses the built-in scanners to locate the transporter unit and hacks it to get tlw transported back into his ship*
*disappears into outer space*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Locks onto tlw with transporter beam before TW gets out of range. Places tlw back in his secret chocolate factory, waves goodbye while munching on a piece of extemely good tlw chocolate. Now in search of tlw's missing friend.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

OK, I'll be on a little star cruise for a while... See ya, and take good care!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 10, 2007)

*shakes spinning head* takes a healthy bite out of an extremely delicious tlw chocolate bar and winks contentedly at tlw and his friend.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

I knew it! BBWSweetheart was hiding tlw's friend. Found 'em both, ate a bite of the chocolate and took them back home.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

*message from far, far away*

Found a planet where some tlws and some easter bunnies are kept prisoner by some evil genius...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Are you going to free them TW? Punkin is checking the location beacon for TW's last transmission. The beacon is very faint, but I can make it out. Heading TW's way to assist in tlws' and Easter Bunnies' rescue. Stay tuned for further developments!

~Punkin


----------



## snuggletiger (May 11, 2007)

OH NO THE EASTER BUNNY HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
quick we need to get a rescue mission to save the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Alright! Let's form a posse. I'm still trying to reach TW so we can form a plan. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)

I can copy you, punkin...
A little posse could be a good idea...
Tried to find out a way to free them by myself, but that's impossible...
Waiting for you to close in, so we can speak on a safe connection...

*chrrrzt*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Woohoo! I'm closing in right now. I believe we have a secure connection. Go ahead. What's the plan?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

You'd better come to a full stop at where you are.
I'll close in on you from here. This guy has some tricks too many on his list...

*Chchrrzzt!*


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

At full-stop. Awaiting your orders Captain TW.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

I think I'll have to speed up to get rid of these drones...

Warp 16... engage!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

We're breaking apart! She can't take much more Captain! :shocked: 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Calm down, our new ship is built to withstand warp 19... But our engines will only do warp 18...

Besides, didn't I tell you to stay where you are, Punkin?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

:blush: Sorry, just got caught up in all the excitement. Okay, all better now, but I'm still waiting!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

It's all right, happens to all of us, every now and then...
But I'll have to find a way to get rid of these drones...

Escape manoevre Timberwolf Delta! Now!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

They're still there?

Well, if they ask for it...

Dogfight manoevre Timberwolf Gamma! 

Now!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

TW, hello, still there? Hope that last maneuver worked!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Note to self: sit down and fasten your seat belt before oredring a full stop at full speed... ouch. Nice ornament in the wall, though...

:huh: Er, yes, Punkin, it worked. I'll tell you what this maneuver is in detail when we meet. 
Opening a hyperspace tunnel to your location right now. Communication will be interrupted for the next five minutes.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

(Sound of clock ticking in background). Well?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Right behind you, my dear. 


Sorry for being late, but there was a detour, so my way got a little longer... A new star was born, you know?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Oh... howdy! A new star! How wonderful! Wish I'd been there.

So what's the plan?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Seems like you're the only one who's come to rescue the bunnies and tlws...
I had been hoping there would have been some more... 
Well, no matter how, we got to get in there to free them...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Well, I'm not alone...You're here too!  I agree, we need to get in there and rescue them. Full phasers or stun?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

That won't work... Except the scientist and his hostages, all inhabitants of his fortress are robots. They have a built-in bomb that is able to do severe damage to the structure of that fortress. If you shoot them, they start a self-destruction routine... 
And, first of all, we have to get past the watch drones patroling around the planet...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

My ship is equipped with a cloaking device. Will that work?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Er... you may call me Captain Dumbass, if you like... :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

No insults. Just hugs! So I take it that the cloaking device will be helpful? Next, we need to discover the robots' vulnerability. Does chocolate affect them? Is that why they nabbed the Easter Bunny and the tlws?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Yes, the cloaking device will be _*very*_ helpful... my ship has one, too...  :doh:

*checks collected data* 

Maybe you're on a really good trail with your chocolate...

*continues checking data*

:huh: 



:blink:

:blink:

Computer, activate long distance choclate scanners, aimed on Dr. Doomies fortress...

*checks incoming data*

Voilá! There we have it! These robots are running on chocolate!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Okay!!! Now we're getting somewhere. I have something in common with those robots - I run on chocolate too. Let's see now. Do we figure out a way to cut off their chocolate supply or do we sabatoge their chocolate stores?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2007)

I'm still scanning the area, but I don't know how reliable the collected data is. This guy has more tricks in his book than a professional cheat...
Maybe we should modify the scanners...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2007)

:huh: How are we ever going to get past this Doomsie fellow? Have your scanners found anything new? Perhaps we can introduce some chocolate loving nanobits into their chocolate stores? What do you think about that idea? Think it might work?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2007)

Man, this fortress is the maze of the maze of all mazes...

:huh: :blink: What the...? Quick, activate cloaking!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2007)

(Captain TW, are you able to talk?)Perhaps I can help. I have you on scanner and can see the layout of the maze. You are heading in the correct direction. Just take a left and then a right. You should be able to see the entrance to the corridor that connects you to the control tower. From there, you should be able to find where they are keeping the tlw's and the bunnies.

(Punkin, signing off. Will get back to you as soon as I can. Right now I am being scanned, so I'll have to raise shields and will be unable to communicate further.)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2007)

Punkin, can you read me?

He's playing tricks on us...

Try to get your ship out of here as fast as you can!

I'm not, I repeat, *not* in that maze...

I'm just tryin' to escape some more drones - fighter drones, this time... 

Try to sneak away as fast as you can with shields and cloaking up!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 16, 2007)

Timberwolf - got your message just in time. Could barely hear you! I think I managed to lose them, at least, I don't "see" anything on my scanners. Whatever are we going to do? This Doom fellow seems to be unbeatable. Poor tlws and bunnies!  I think we need reinforcements. Think we can recruit some help?

~Punkin - in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 17, 2007)

Yup. Seems like they lost our trail...
But it seems like we lost our way, also...
Tell me, Punkin, where are you now?
Seems like I'm stranded in the gamma quadrant...
Almost lost my ship... gotta find a way to do some repairs to be able to travel in hyperwarp again...
Right now, all I've got is impulse power...


Timberwolf - in a galaxy even further away...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 17, 2007)

Timberwolf - I got your signal, so perhaps we are in the same quadrant, just on opposite sides. Think you can boost the signal? Perhaps I can get a lock on your location and can come help with repairs to your warpdrive engines. (Not that I'm an engineer, but they say that two heads are better than one.  ). From the sound and strength of your signal, I may only be a day away.  

Punkin - not as far away as you think!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Maybe you're right. I can read you loud and clear.
I hope you can read me better by now. Repaired the communication unit first.
If my scanners are working right, you might be even nearer than you think.
I appreciate your offer, though it isn't the lacking of engineers but the lack of spare parts that slows me down. 
Maybe we can even tweak your spaceship a little...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

*flies by in her brand spankin' new luxury space craft and docks next to TW. Carries tons of spare parts to TW with the help of tlw and Punkin, who I picked up on my way here (wherever here is)*


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

BBWsweetheart! Heaven sent you!
Many thanx for these spare parts, this will help to get my vessel back in action... :bow:

Say, where did you pick up that tlw? 

Punkin and I were on a mission to rescue some tlws and easter bunnies from Dr. Doomie's fortress on Centrinos Alpha in the beta quadrant. As I tried to check out the weak point of his defense, fighter drones attacked me. 
These are quite dangerous - if you just damage them, they will lock on your ship and switch to self-destruction mode. The following explosion rips a nice big hole into your ship's hull. One exploded near my engines while I was on hyperwarp, thus I'm stranded here...

Wherever "here" is... Well, as far as I know, we are in the gamma quadrant. The star in front of us should be Tripod 3. This solar system we're in was unknown to have planets - until today.

Besides, nice ship you've got there... Seems to be rather fast...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

*beams* Thank! It's my pride and joy! Good thing I have a force field around the hull to protect it from any arm. 

(It's powered by tiny tlw-made CHOCOLATE) SHhhhhhh.

What say we have dinner? All this carrying of spare parts has made me mighty hungry!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

As we don't have to do the repair job by ourselves...
What do you suggest?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

CHOCOLATE!! 

How about pizza for the main course with a nice caesar salad? What do you like for toppings on your pizza?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2007)

Pizza... Well... Uhm... Lemmethink...

Salami, I think. And less cheese, please.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

I've never had salami on a pizza. I think I'll have your cheese and pepperoni and mushrooms on my share of the pizza pie.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

Uhm, what's for dessert? Chocolate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2007)

Hello all! Thanks BBWSweetheart for picking me up along the way. I LOVE pizza! Dessert? Chocolate pizza...of course!  After dinner, can we discuss a plan to rescue the tlws and Easter Bunnies?

~Punkin - glad to be back among friends, but seemingly, still lost in space! :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 20, 2007)

Well, maybe we could kill two birds with one stone. Euhm. Are the Easter bunnies..chocolate? :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

Nope. They're alive. Y'know, they're the easter bunnies we always got told of in the singular, hiding the easter eggs and stuff.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

Hey, have we considered locking onto the tlws and Easter Bunnies and beaming them aboard? Perhaps we can do that and then cloak and get out of there FAST. What do ya think?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

Tried that before. 
First try - nothing (the fortress has shields)
second try - a bomb  - the explosion (outside of my ship) called the watchdrones, so to speak... 

I'll have to scan the gathered information for clues... 

But feel free to submit your ideas, maybe there is something really practicable amongst...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

The fortress has shields. Hmmm. Have you tried punching a hole in the shields or to get a code to de-activate the shields just long enough to get the tlws and Easter bunnies beamed aboard? Perhaps BBWSweetheart's ship is just enough advanced that it has these capabilites?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Good ideas, but futile... 
There is not a hint of a command structure in this g**d**n fortress' defense...

Futile...? Wait a minute... Gotta check something...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 21, 2007)

What are you checking, TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

Oh, the word "futile" reminded me of something...
Now I'm checking if a little "technology transfer" would be possible...


Besides, happy #6,000!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2007)

Oh, I don't like that word! Brings back bad memories of the Borg "Resistance is futile" mentality. However, I'm presently all out of ideas.  I guess from this point I'm just along for the ride and will assist when necessary.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, but, in my case, it brought back memories of their technology, too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, the word "futile" reminded me of something...
> Now I'm checking if a little "technology transfer" would be possible...
> 
> 
> Besides, happy #6,000!



Thank you! I look young for 6,000 - don't you think? :batting:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

Why don't we just stop thinking for while and go fishing instead? Let's go to the holographic deck..


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Why not? Changes are in progress...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

Changes? What changes? Ok - what should we program the holodeck to bring up? Are we fishing on a lake, in the ocean, on Mars?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Changes? Oh, I'm re-designing my ship...

Do you have the lakes of Squornshellous Alpha in your ship's memory? It's the best fishing grounds you can imagine...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

Yes - I do. Let's fish for the...what are we fishing for?  

You're upgrading your ship? Why not just borrow mine? It has the most up-to-date ... er..stuff!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

Whatever you want... What about the giant salmon?

Well, I'm going to cross a line that no one has crossed before, you know?
And a commercial ship wharf would never cross this line, no matter how much money you'd offer them... Well, actually, they can't, for they haven't got the information and technology to do so...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Ya'll can go fishing. I prefer to just sit and soak iup the scenery. If the water is warm, I may even take a dip!

Well, Timberwolf, I hope the changes you are making will help us in saving the tlws and the Easter Bunnies. Hey! Is that a bunny hopping around on the shore?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Feel free to do as you want... Now there is time to relax... Who knows when we'll be able to take a break again...

I hope that, too...

A bunny? Oh, yes, a seabunny!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

A seabunny? Oh, yes, that explains the flippers and the seagreen fur. But why is it on the shore instead of in the water?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

It's amphibious...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Are they friendly? I'd like to see if we can get it to swim over so I can touch it's fur.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Look! There it comes! They are friendly. They love to cuddle, if you don't mind the wet fur.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Oh, how cute! Reminds me of sea otters. I love watching them frolic on The Animal Planet channel. And, I don't mind getting wet as I've already been in the water for a swim.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, one of the cutest creatures in the, well universe... or however we'll call this...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

To me, this is a dreamworld. It can be anything you want it to be.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

The holodeck... yeah, but it's a real world we have here...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

We may have a "real" world on the holodeck, but since I've never been here before, it feels like I'm dreaming - everything is so peaceful and beautiful.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, I like this place... If I need some peace, I'll be here...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

This place is SO peaceful that I'm getting sleepy. (It's after midnight in Texas - yawn!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Sometimes, when I can't fall asleep, I wish I could just "bottle" a place like this to pull out to help me sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

I agree... All this peace... *yawn*


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2007)

BANG! KLUNK! BURRRRRP! *excuse me*

I just tripped over something and the cola made me belch. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

And now you're stuck in my bait bucket... :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Uh oh! TW? What kind of bait are you using? I hope nothing with...claws!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Claws? Nope. Just some live maggots...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Euhm. TW? *whispers* "Where's Swamptoad?? I just see the pile of wriggling maggots!!"


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Er... Oops... *beams away the maggots*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Pssssssst. Those were clothes eating maggots! Have any spare clothing for Swamptoad?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

*reconstructs swamptoads clothes*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Hey - Swamptoad looks cool in a Star Trek uniform!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

I just saw SOMETHING jump from the water! It was bigger than car!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Where? How did it look like?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Well, it went back into the water. It was over there! *Points* It looked like a big car!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

Er... :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

Wait! Come over here where the sun doesn't blind you. You can see it swimming right below the surface of the water.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

*puts on his sunglasses*
Fascinating...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

What do you think it is?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

I hope the safety filters are still on in here! Then whatever it is that is as big as a car and is right below the surface will be harmless. Perhaps an alien form of a manatee (only bigger)?

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> And now you're stuck in my bait bucket... :doh:




Ewwwwwwww! :blink:

Sheesh. Maggots, Lost my clothes, got reconstructed clothes from TW. What are these frontier days clothes? Hmmmm... They don't feel too bad.

Oh Star Trek clothes. Gotcha.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> I hope the safety filters are still on in here! Then whatever it is that is as big as a car and is right below the surface will be harmless. Perhaps an alien form of a manatee (only bigger)?
> 
> ~Punkin


Yes, the safety filters are still on. The animal there in the water is as harmless as an animal this size can be. But it still is fascinating to see such a legendary creature live...:happy:

Besides, I selected this place because there are no dangerous creatures...



swamptoad said:


> Ewwwwwwww! :blink:
> 
> Sheesh. Maggots, Lost my clothes, got reconstructed clothes from TW. What are these frontier days clothes? Hmmmm... They don't feel too bad.
> 
> Oh Star Trek clothes. Gotcha.


Well, even the security filters in here can't protect you from losing your clothes... I sure hope you feel comfortable in your new clothes...


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

I now have a some grotesquesly infected cuts that are rapidly spreading!  Do you have any medicinal maggots? I can't believe I just asked to have maggots to clean my wounds when I just had them all over me a little while ago! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

I should have warned you... the shrubbery behind us is kinda... scratchy...

Yeah, I have med. maggots. They're from Sagittarius Beta and will heal you in no time! And afterwards, they just disappear back to their place...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 25, 2007)

Timberwolf! You know the name of this creature and it is legendary. Do tell us, please!? Do you have scuba gear? I'd like to see the creature up close and try to communicate with it. 

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2007)

You won't need a scuba gear...
This animal is similar to our seals, so it sometimes comes ashore...

They call it the Squornshellous Giant Seal... It's actually as big as a car, but very friendly... And, like our seals, it never says no to a fish...

Look, there it comes!



Besides, I don't know if you noticed it, but the gravity on Squornshellous Alpha is lower than on earth...


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2007)

Look at it come!!!


Should I be standing still? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2007)

You may relax, It is a very friendly creature, just a little curious.
But of impressive size...
This is an extraordinary big specimen, it has the size of a big pick up truck...

Haha...He, watch out, my big lad, you're turning me over!
(He's cuddling me like a cat...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 26, 2007)

OH, he's adorable. Look at those big, puppy like eyes! I feel a hug coming on!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, big as a truck, but cute as a button...

And cuddly...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2007)

!!!Splash!!! Couldn't resist getting in the water with our big friend.  Oh, he's letting me hitch a ride on his back. What fun! I've always wanted to swim with dolphins, and even though our friend is more like a seal, this is a special treat for me.

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

*stands there, soaking wet*

Well, let's take it from the positive side... I won't have to shower for the next six weeks...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2007)

LOL! Don't you like the water Timberwolf?  I love the water! I someday hope to have a swimming pool in my backyard. I used to stay in the city pool nearly all summer long.

!!!Splash!!!! Whoop! Looks like my new friend wants me to swim with him again. I think in my next life I want to come back as a mermaid!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

I confess that I have never been that wet while standing *outside* the water...

You may call me Commander Drippy McSoak... 

But that sure looks like fun... I'll be right back... 
(Gotta get me my trunks...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2007)

Come on in the water's fine!  I'm having so much fun swimming with our big friend. Maybe his family will join us! I think I see them on the other shore!

~Punkin (Mermaid wanna be)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

Hey, the water's really fine...
Huh? What---
Whoahaa! Hey, that's really fun!


Too bad that BBWsweetheart isn't joining us...


----------



## fatcharlie (May 29, 2007)

Good dayss friends ooh that was a nice long swim... ..Why do some of you look so scared ?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2007)

:huh: Huh? Oh, hi fatcharlie, how did you get in here?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2007)

LOL! Well, I say, the more the merrier!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2007)

I'm wondering if this really is a holographic deck...
It's so big...

It's BBWsweetheart's ship we're on... I wish I could ask her...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2007)

What!!?? You're having doubts that this is a holodeck? Well, if it isn't, I'm still having the nicest time here and nothing bad has happened so far. Sigh! But, I guess we do need to get back to planning a rescue for the tlws and Easter Bunnies. Or do we? I'll try to contact BBWSweetheart on my communicator badge. Now, where did I put that thing?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

You know, the place I chose is a place where we also could go to in reality...
It's a world of peace with friendly animals. Noone ever suffered any harm while being here.
*takes on dried clothes*
Yes, the reconfiguration of my spaceship should be finished. I'll call my ship to beam me over...
*pushes a button on his wristband*
:huh: :blink:
Now, that is really strange...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

What's strange, Timberwolf? (Still looking for my communicator.) I can't seem to find my communicator...have you seen it? This is quite puzzling! Perhaps you are right, perhaps we somehow got transferred to the actual planet. I hope we aren't stranded!  

~Punkin (Starting to get worried)


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2007)

Do these batteries belong to your communicator? :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Swampy! Hmmm! They look familiar, but my communicator is solar powered and the back-up batteries are smaller than these. Where did you find these batteries?


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2007)

Hi Punkin!

Sorry, I must plead the 5th. I could be hung if I revealed that information. :doh: Why did I just tell you that?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL! Because I have such a trusting face! :batting: Now why weren't you supposed to tell!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

The last word could destroy me if I told anybody. Even if I told myself. 

Plus, if I told myself... it would laugh first and then destroy me. What a terrible way to go.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Er...
:huh:
:blink:

:huh:
:blink:

:shocked:
:blink: 
:doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Once again, my friendly Wolf, you've made me laugh. Thanks!

Now, weren't we in some kind of confused state? Uh, oh, a fog is rolling in! Quick, everyone grab each others hands before we lose sight of one another.
What is going on here???!!!

:shocked: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2007)

That's odd...
Ah, now I know where these batteries belong to!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 2, 2007)

Unless those batteries have something to do with this thick fog, we can stop worrying about them! Do you know what is causing this fog Timberwolf?

~Punkin (Hey, where'd everybody go!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I'm still around...
Actually, this dense fog is surprising me to the max...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2007)

The Fog has Lifted and I see the Light!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Fine. Now I can see the batteries again...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh good! Hey, where are we? The lake is gone!

~Punkin


----------



## Venus Leveaux (Jun 3, 2007)

The lake might be gone but the ocean is all encompassing !


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

:huh:
Lake? What lake?
We had been standing at the sea shore... oceanwise, you know?
But...
:blink:
Who stole the ocean?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

What!!!??? The ocean is gone too? Has this holodeck gone crazy? Are we still on the ship?  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Weird things are going on here...

Why can't I reach my spaceship?

Where are we?

Why are we here?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey...look to the northern horizon! I think I see BBWSweetheart! Or is it? Timberwolf, can you get her on your communicator?

(Timberwolf, have I ever mentioned how I love your smiley's!)  

~Punkin (placing hand above brow, to aid in her search of the horizon)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2007)

Nah, can't get her...
*pulls out pair of field glasses and heads north searching the horizon*
:huh:
That's odd...
:blink:
Even with these glasses, that object on the horizon looks far, far away...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, it looks alien in nature, do you see with your own eyes?


​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2007)

:huh:
Is it...
Er...
:blink:
Who put this... thing on my field glasses?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wasn't me! Maybe Swampy is trying to be funny! Hehe! Here use this cotton wipe to clean the lenses. Okay? Well, what do you see Timberwolf?

~Punkin


----------



## xdeementedxdeemonx (Jun 5, 2007)

i Got The Last word.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

:blink: Where did you find it? 

Well, Punkin, I guess I can throw away these glasses... seems like they don't work...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

Here, maybe you will see better with these....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Er... did somebody put something in my tea?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

Tea for Two or Two for Tea?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2007)

Tea time? Oh boy, count me in. Let's see, how many cups do we need? What kind of tea do you have there Grandi Floras? Perhaps we should get some to Timberwolf fast, he seems to be dazed a bit. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2007)

Should we have Honey and Lemon with our Tea?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2007)

Depends on what kind of tea you've got there. I usually prefer a drop of cream and splenda in mine. Do you have Chai?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Ugh!





Argh! Where am I?

What am I?

Am I?

Tea?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you know Mr. T?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Ugh!





Argh! Where am I?

What am I?

Am I?

Tea?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2007)

How about some Sushi....





​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

Man, where's my fish, er, head?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 7, 2007)

No thanks to the sushi! Timberwolf! Did you lose your head again? OH, we'll never get out of here...where ever this is!  

~Punkin (Will we ever find the exit to this holodeck...stay tuned!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2007)

My name is Timberwolf, you say?

...

You could be right... I feel something when I hear that name...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you indeed Timberwolf or are you faking it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if I am Timberwolf, but I am sure that I'm not faking...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 8, 2007)

Timberwolf - that is YOU! Come on Captain Timberwolf, snap out of it. You've got to help me find our way back to your ship...please!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 8, 2007)

...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...


...










Er... What has happened?
Punkin, what's going on?
*checks time*
Why am I missing several hours?
Where are we?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh my gawd, you might be WARPED.....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmmm. Grandi Floras might have a point there. Do you suppose there was something wrong with BBWSweetheart's warp engines that caused us to lose track of time?

Yet another puzzling question to be resolved.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2007)

To resolve this most important problem, we may need to check the Warp Drive Generator.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey, cool! A historic spaceship!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2007)

Captain Kirk to the rescue! Uh-oh, that ship wasn't equipped with a holodeck, oh well, perhaps they can still help somehow!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2007)

You mean, it's really Captain Kirk?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

It is indeed Captain Kirk Himself!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Did we travel in time?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2007)

Woo-hoo! I love Captain Kirk! Actually had a crush on Captain Kirk, Mr. Spock , Scotty and Mr. Sulu! (Never was a fan of Chekov though, perhaps it was the wig he used at first, or the constant raving about everything Russian.)

Perhaps we have gone back in time! Or, we may have traveled to another Dimension!  But, please not the parallel universe!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

You need a good Time Machine for such Travel to other Dimensions.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2007)

Oooo! The Time Machine! Is it available, I just might borrow it for a little trip back in time.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2007)

What's the matter Timberwolf? Did we lose you whilst we oogled Captain Kirk and discussed the Time Machine?

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn... that was close...
Bones tried to steal my brain...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2007)

*BONES*​
That's funny, BONES picking your Brain, I always thought we were supposed to pick the BONES clean.... LOL


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2007)

Now why in the world would Bones try to steal your brain, Timberwolf? Did he lose his??


 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Well, actually, he didn't look as fresh as on the pic above...
He mumbled something like: "The master wants your brain... wants to know how you could escape him..." 

Tell me what you want, but there is something really fishy going on...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2007)

Fishy is as Fishy does *Timberwolf*....LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2007)

I know what you mean, Timberwolf. Something just doesn't seem quite right. Could it be that we are having a delayed reaction to something that was in the fog we experienced a while back?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllll... Maybe. Dunno... *scratches head*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2007)

That very well could be.... 
that fog is something to scratch your head about.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Say... do you know more about that fog?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2007)

Okay, Grandi Floras, what do are you not telling us about that fog!?

:shocked: Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

There are things in THE FOG that we may not want to know are there....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love fog! Hubby says the same as you Grandi Floras, but I still love fog.  So what is in OUR fog that keeps us Star Trekking?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

To tell me....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Er... One question.
Am I supposed to be scared right now?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

You may not be scared right now, but you might think hard about going into the FOG....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Fine...
Now that this fog has crossed our path (literally, as it went across us), what would that mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

The meaning of this is *DON'T GO INTO THE FOG!*

There are creatures from *STAR TREK* hiding there!




​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Great... And now that the fog had come over us (without asking permission), they have come out, right?


I'm still not sure about being scared or not...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

There is also THE TROUBLE WITH TRIBBLES TOO.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

*I am going now, don't let to creatures get ya.​*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> There is also THE TROUBLE WITH TRIBBLES TOO.
> 
> *pic*​


TRIBBLES?!?


Grandi Floras said:


> *I am going now, don't let to creatures get ya.​*


Now you've got me scared!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 15, 2007)

Pfff! I'm not scared! Captain Kirk and crew have dealt with all those monsters (I don't count the Tribbles as monsters...they're too cute!) and they are no danger to any of us. We're still on the holodeck - remember? I guess we're stuck on the holodeck on BBWSweetheart's ship until she gets back to us. Now that's a scary thought!  

~Punkin (I wuv Tribbles!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint you, Punkin, but this isn't the holodeck on bbwsweethearts ship anymore... we're somewhere else...
Tribbles are cute, yes, but nonetheless dangerous... they reproduce way too fast...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2007)

Not to meantion that the Tribbles will eat you out of house and home too!




​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah...
Besisdes...
Punkin, you mentioned BBWsweetheart. Has anyone seen her since the fog appeared?

:huh:
Oh, seems like I can get contact to my spaceship again...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

If you send a message into SPACE FOG to communicate with someone, there may be others that listen and visit you late at night, so be careful in sending a message in SPACE FOG.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW! Miss a day (We had a bad thunderstorm roll through last night, so we unplugged the computer, t.v. and DVD player.) and miss a lot! Gee, I thought we were still on the holodeck. So, are we now back on your ship Timberwolf? If so, have you been able to contact BBWSweetheart? I've tried to get her on my communicator, but she appears to be out of range.

Oh, and Grandi Floras, we have multiplying cats around here, so I guess you could say I'm not afraid of multiplying pets, just wish I could find a safe and inexpensive way to stop the population explosion!

~Punkin (lalalalala :huh: )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2007)

No, we're not back on my ship... I wish we were...
But right now, all I have is some kind of contact to something that seems to be my ship.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

You could possible put a Diaper on Kitty as a Pregnancy Preventative.... LOL​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

Some alien ships can only seem to be the same as ours, but don't be fooled!!!!!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you the one on the right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

It isn't me at all Timberwolf, it is the alien that lives in the Fog, 
I told you to be careful now didn't I? 
Now you are dreaming things.... 
Strange things..... 
*LOL*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't you think I'd have to sleep for being able to dream...?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2007)

You may be able to dream while you are awake but be careful when you dream while you sleep, you may awaken the NIGHTMARE!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, well... Nightmares can be fun...
Especially when your life tends to be one...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2007)

No matter how bad life seems to be, it can always be worse, so deal with things as they come. 

Only the Lord above knows the reason that things are the way that they are and he isn't ready to tell us yet!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 17, 2007)

I know that it can be worse...

That's what I fear most...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2007)

I think you need a hug Timberwolf! ((((((((((((Timberwolf)))))))))). Also, since you state that you are a bundle of nerves, how about some chamomile tea?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Chamomile...? Oh, you mean camomile... er... no thanx... not one of my favourites, you know... But thanx for the hug...
(((((((((( Punkin ))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2007)

Your welcome! Thanks for the hug back. That'll make a nice start to my day.

 Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

​
I am sending you a cyber HUG Timberwolf, it seems that you need a great big one.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2007)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Thanxalot!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

To try and cheer up, we sometimes have to push the bad stuff behind us.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, but it seems like I did that a bit too often...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2007)

The hugs will keep on coming until your bundle of nerves have melted away.

((((((((((((((((((((((Timberwolf)))))))))))))))))))))))


~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2007)

I know that you are a hugaholic, but I have to warn you. 
This time, there is a risk of overhugging...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2007)

*I found this poem just for you Timberwolf.....*

IT'S WONDROUS WHAT A HUG CAN DO. 
A HUG CAN CHEER YOU WHEN YOU'RE BLUE. 
A HUG CAN SAY, "I LOVE YOU" 
OR, "I HATE TO SEE YOU GO." 


A HUG IS "WELCOME BACK AGAIN," 
AND "GREAT TO SEE YOU, WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?" 
A HUG CAN SOOTHE A SMALL CHILD'S PAIN, 
AND BRING A RAINBOW AFTER RAIN 


A HUG, THERE'S JUST NO DOUBT ABOUT IT.. 
WE SCARCELY COULD SURVIVE WITHOUT IT! 
A HUG DELIGHTS AND WARMS AND CHARMS, 
IT MUST BY WHY GOD GAVE US ARMS. 


HUGS ARE GREAT FOR FATHERS AND MOTHERS, 
SWEET FOR SISTERS, SWELL FROM BROTHERS; 
AND CHANCES ARE YOUR FAVORITE AUNTS 
LOVE THEM MORE THAN POTTED PLANTS. 


KITTENS CRAVE THEM, PUPPIES LOVE THEM; 
HEAD OF STATES ARE NOT ABOVE THEM. 
A HUG CAN BREAK THE LANGAUGE BARRIER, 
AND MAKE TRAVEL SO MUCH MERRIER. 


NO NEED TO FRET ABOUT YOUR STORE OF 'EM; 
THE MORE YOU GIVE THERE'S MORE OF 'EM 
SO STRETCH THOSE ARMS WITHOUT DELAY 
AND GIVE SOMEONE A HUG TODAY!!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 19, 2007)

wow I just made my 500th post


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I know that you are a hugaholic, but I have to warn you.
> This time, there is a risk of overhugging...



TW - There is no such thing as too many hugs in my book! I'm just concerned for you my friend. ((((Timberwolf))))

Feel better soon because we gotta figure out how to save the Easter Bunny and the tlws!  



chocolate desire said:


> wow I just made my 500th post



Congradulations!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> wow I just made my 500th post



Congrats, Chocolate!



Punkin1024 said:


> TW - There is no such thing as too many hugs in my book! I'm just concerned for you my friend. ((((Timberwolf))))
> 
> Feel better soon because we gotta figure out how to save the Easter Bunny and the tlws!
> 
> ...


You know, the last few weeks, everything seems to be going into the wrong direction... (except this thread, which took some really interesting turns...) For example, I'm posting from a freaked out computer which sometimes shuts off without asking me. Yesterday evening, I wasn't able to open any program... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

Freaking out computers can be a pain in the rump, but just don't Freak out when your computer Freak's out, we wouldn't want you to strain anything Timberwolf dear...... LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, finding a cure for a freaking out computer is quite easy, if you know why... The only thing that can stop you is a strained brain and a strained wallet...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

Speaking of Stopping, seeing a blue stop sign would definately strain your brain and if you get a ticket from not stopping at it, the cost of the ticket would strain your wallet too.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't think so... 
You know, over here, we have blue signs (not the stop sign, though). Some of these signs tell you something you have to do, e.g. turn left - it isn't allowed to turn right or drive straight ahead in this case.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

At any rate, this is what happens if you don't follow those signs.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah... nothing... except you get caught...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2007)

TW, computer blues are the worst! I hope you are able to resolve the problem soon.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Tryin' to get me a new mainboard and a new power supply...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2007)

At least you don't have a HUGE Computer like the old IBM Mainframe.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Er... no. Not really.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 22, 2007)

All this talk of computers makes me think of Mr. Data. I liked him - he's left-handed like me!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm slowly changing to both-handed...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, Mr. Data was kewel, but I am not sure which handed he was.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

I'de think he'd be both handed. Maybe with a little preference for the left...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 22, 2007)

I remember an episode that talked about why he was left-handed. It was because his "Father" decided he needed to be a little different so people would accept him and not feel intimidated.

We lefties are a little different, ya know.  

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

Arizona left-hander Randy Johnson ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> I remember an episode that talked about why he was left-handed. It was because his "Father" decided he needed to be a little different so people would accept him and not feel intimidated.
> 
> We lefties are a little different, ya know.
> 
> ~Punkin


Missed that episode...
:huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

I never missed an Episode of CSI!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Missed that episode...
> :huh:



I don't remember the name of the episode, but it was when Data was exploring his origins. Seems like the episode before was when the crew went back in time. I'll have to check with my brother-in-law, I'll bet he remembers which one. We were talking about the original Star Trek this evening. He says that another movie is in the works that will be about Captain Kirk's early years, before he commanded the Enterprise.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Aha... interesting... Would be nice to see something about his time as a cadet...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2007)

Since Starfleet rescued Data from Omicron Theta, Data decided to enroll in Starfleet Academy. He was accepted and eventually graduated with honors in probability mechanics and exobiology in the class of `78. (This date is presumably 2378, since he was made in 2336. However, Data entered into the service of Starfleet in 2341 when he served aboard the U.S.S. Trieste.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2007)

Grandi Floras, I think we switched talking about Mr. Data to Captain Kirk on you, sorry. You seem to be a real Star Trek follower, I don't keep up with all the technical stuff, I just loved watching the shows.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2007)

*Scared:* Actor William Shatner (Captain James T. Kirk) wouldn't go into space - reportedly turning down a real-life space flight because he was too scared. 
.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2007)

Poor TLW you've been dropped to page 3 of The Lounge, so I'm booting you back up (just in case anyone wants to pick up the story and run with it!).

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2007)

*takes the storybook and runs*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2007)

There are sometimes Hidden things between the pages of Storybooks that we don't even know are there..... LOL​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just goes to proove that you can't judge a book by its cover!  

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2007)

No, you can't judge a book by it's cover, but you can book a judge under cover.... LOL




​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Could we cover a judge under a book?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2007)

It is fun too read a good book under the covers.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm, I sure wish that this thread would move along.... LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2007)

^ Me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2007)

You've got to Move it, Move it, Move it!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the land of confusion! :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2007)

What...me...confused?  Now for something completely different!

Welcome to the land of those who dream of finding hidden chocolate tlw factories!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, welcome to the land of the brokedown bookshelves...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2007)

Sometimes Bookshelves get so heavy, they get brokedown.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, welcome to the land of the brokedown bookshelves...



TW - why are your bookshelves brokendown? Are you moving?  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Me? Not in the near future...
But the bookshelf, yes... right down. 
It was a single board fixed above the heating. As far as I can see through the chaos, it looks like it wasn't fixed with angle irons (or how ever these things are called), but just stuck into the plaster. Well, it carried its load (several volumes of a magazine I collect and some other stuff) for about ten years before giving in.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2007)

It might just mean you need some new shelves there kiddo! LOL


----------



## cammy (Jul 2, 2007)

Shelflessness can cause domestic chaos.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 2, 2007)

TW - it is not wise to upset tlws because you may find that odd things happen, oh, like, shelves falling!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2007)

You here? I must be dreamin'!

I don't remember having any problems with the tlws... why should they be upset?

If I sound somewhat rude, please excuse me, the last few days weren't nice...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2007)

TW, so sorry you've been having a tough time.  I hope the rest of the week will be better. I also hope that none of your magazines or books were damaged beyond repair! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, as far as I can see, they are still in one piece. But my room looks a bit like having had an earthquake... Thank goodness I haven't been in my bed as it happened. Could have hurt... As I came back to my room, I found two of my 1:18 scale car models lying on my pillow - they are still boxed, so no harm done to them, either.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2007)

Earthquakes can cause a lot of trouble, I am glad I am not anywhere near where they have them this bad.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, as far as I can see, they are still in one piece. But my room looks a bit like having had an earthquake... Thank goodness I haven't been in my bed as it happened. Could have hurt... As I came back to my room, I found two of my 1:18 scale car models lying on my pillow - they are still boxed, so no harm done to them, either.



TW - Now you've gotten my curiosity going! What in the world did happen to your house to cause all this destruction?  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

The cars were on that board, together with the mags. It seems like something in the way the board was fixed to the wall was the cause for this chaos. It got tired of all the weight, so to speak. But this is only a guess. Haven't had the chance to clean up the mess yet. I'll know more when I'm able to take a closer look.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh...I was afraid that a truck or something had hit your house causing it to shake things loose. I'm glad you weren't hurt.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2007)

It's a good thing that you're house wasn't hit by a truck Timberwolf, if it had been, you prolly would have had more damage than just your Bookshelf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Our house is built of stone. You'd need a bigger truck to cause damage like this.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2007)

I speak from experience about the truck hitting the house thing. My story:

When I was 16, I usually walked home from school at lunchtime. My family was sitting at the dining room table when a loud crashing sound was heard and then the house shook! We lived in a brick house. We opened our front door to find a car had taken out a good sized portion of our stone front porch! Apparently, the driver had had a seizure (forgotten to take her meds that morning) and lost control of her car and plowed into our front porch. Thankfully, no one was hurt.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2007)

Yikes! 
But you won't be able to drive fast enough to do any harm to our house... too narrow. You'd hit the parking cars first, or even disappear through the hedge...
If you'd like to take a look...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2007)

It is a good thing that you have a hedge, otherwise you wouldn't have any protection from the Parking lot....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, TW, the streets look so neat. Your house looks like what we call a townhouse. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2007)

Alas, this is not my house, mine is Early American Crappola style.... LOL


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 8, 2007)

I love quaint houses and neatly kept neighborhoods, though hubby and I live on a 6 acre plot in the country. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

Quaint houses and neatly kept neighborhoods are nice but I still preffer the three acres with the lil old house on it in the country that I rent....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Wow, TW, the streets look so neat. Your house looks like what we call a townhouse.
> 
> ~Punkin


Well, one reason could be that it actually stands quite in the middle of our city...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

The City is a place to visit, but I wouldn't wanna live there!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2007)

*sigh*  :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

The best one too SIGH is Good Ole Charlie Brown!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nope, nu uh! I do!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

You Betchyer 
*Bottom*





I AM!
*LOL*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2007)

That's what *you* believe...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

You believe what you want and I will believe what I want, it is factual..... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2007)

I know this isn't the "Free Association" thread, but I can't help it! 

Raise your hand if you're Sure! hehe!  (It's a quote from an old anti-perspirant commercial)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Y'know, this thread often acts like it is the said thread, so feel free to do what you like...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

I like NUTTZ!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2007)

Things have been a bit nutty here lately. Wish we could get back to our rescue mission, but no one seems to be interested in that anymore. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

Interest in a Rescue Mission is always good.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Assorted nuts... :doh:

Yeah, there was a rescue mission we had....

My spaceship is back in action... I'm back in my spaceship...

I hope everyone else is in theirs, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

I didn't get in my spaceship fast enough and had a visitor last night..... 
We went dancing under the stars..... Tee Hee​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice... I hope...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2007)

*walks around the cosmos with a golf club and a flashlight look for TLW*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Now that's an interesting hobby...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2007)

Beam me up TW! I'm ready for another rescue mission!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2007)

*beams her up*

Say, here did you leave your own spaceship?

Is it... 



...


...


...overpopulated with Tribbles?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't want too use the transporter, I will stay in my spaceship.

I am afraid of scattering my Molicules and Atoms all over the universe and then noone would find me ever again..... Boo Hoooooo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe we can use my transporter... It's really reliable...


(It could get you to another place than you wanted, though, but in one piece...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *beams her up*
> 
> Say, here did you leave your own spaceship?
> 
> ...



Hi TW! Thanks for bringing me aboard. Tribbles? More like cats!  Perhaps Cats are related to Tribbles because ours just seem to keep reproducing and reproducing and reproducing!

So, what is our new mission, Captain?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

The Trouble with Tribbles is that they are just too fuzzy and cute.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

And that purring sound is so soothing!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi TW! Thanks for bringing me aboard. Tribbles? More like cats!  Perhaps Cats are related to Tribbles because ours just seem to keep reproducing and reproducing and reproducing!
> 
> So, what is our new mission, Captain?
> 
> ~Punkin


The new mission should be the old one, freeing the tlws from that evil genius...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> The new mission should be the old one, freeing the tlws from that evil genius...



Okay! Where to we start? Is everyone here that is needed for the mission?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, now that you're asking, do you know where BBWsweetheart is?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

I would just like to know who or what *tlws *is.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

TLW is short for "The Last Word", the name of the game/thread...

tlws are little, lettery people (or living letters, perhaps), known for their excellent chocolate. They carry on a hidden chocolate factory in the Black Forest. They have been catured by an evil scientist named Dr. Doomie. We were on a rescue mission as this strange fog sent us into an other Dimensions. But now we're back in action. Watch out, Dr. Doomie!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

I am such a nitwitt.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

What makes you think so?

(Besides that it ain't true...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

I should have known what it meant and didn't, that is why.....  ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

Now, back too the mission.......



​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice historic spaceship...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, there's sumpin wrong with this picture........​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Who's that? SuperShatner?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2007)

Grandi Floras, how do you come up with such funny clips!? I got a great laugh out of the Superman/Star Trek picture! hehe!

TW - Last time I knew, BBWSweetheart was in a field of wildflowers watching butterflies!  I think she may be planning a trip to Mexico soon. She may take time to teleport to our location soon...I hope!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2007)

*Punkin*, I just get my pics here and there through Google Images, it is a great way to make my answers a bit more interesting and more entertaining.

I hope that BBWSweetheart has a good time on her vacation and that she will teleport back too us safely. I hope that she uses a good Teleporter like this one.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, it appears that we have only 3 to crew the ship, so far. We may need more to get this mission going. I'll see if I can get a few more people to go with us.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2007)

I just hope that our crew will be as good as the originals.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, we're the best! Though, sometimes, I believe we need a little advice from those more experienced in space missions.  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if their advice would be helpful in our case. In myopinion, that Captain/Admiral risks his neck a little too often. But he and his ship could be a good support for our mission, as they usually find their way out of dangerous situations without major damage. But we could also use the help of someone who can solve tricky mazes and outwit hefty security systems...
I can still remember how I had to show a clean pair of heels as I first tried to get in there...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2007)

I never thought of using heels for space travel Timberwolf, much less you wearing them.

But I guess that it can be done......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, what can I say...

(Tried to rep you for that one, but I have to spread some chocolate around before giving it to you again...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2007)

Loved the heels Grandi Floras! 

TW - So, perhaps we need a Master Thief in an advisory position, or perhaps someone from "Ocean's 11"?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

I wonder if The Ocean's Eleven came from The Seas of Mars.....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't know. But the crew with George Clooney at the lead seems to be able to figure out how to get into anything! Or perhaps we can stage a rescue using the gang from "Mission Impossible" because this mission is quite daunting what with all the mazes, security, and traps TW saw on his last attempt to free the tlw's and the Easter Bunny.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

You're Mission Impossible is recognizing a Star that visited the Stars!

(on the far left) ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2007)

Leonard ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ding, ding, ding! You guessed right TW! Now, do you think he'll help us on our mission?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2007)

I think so.

But it would be nice if we had some more spaceships to support us.
I'd let them have some technological updates, if necessary, to minimze their risk.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

My only concern is that we all choose the right SPACESHIPS too use in our Mission so that it is within Star Fleet regulations.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL! TW, are you puzzled by Grandi's answer? hehe! I think your ship is way above starfleet regs, don't you?  

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

Let's just make sure that we have the right equipment for the mission. 
A robot with attitude might make things more interesting too.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> LOL! TW, are you puzzled by Grandi's answer? hehe! I think your ship is way above starfleet regs, don't you?
> 
> ~Punkin



Er... welll... *whistles*  What makes you think so? *trying an innocent face* :batting*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm I-N-N-O-C-E-N-T I tell you!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Let's just make sure that we have the right equipment for the mission.
> A robot with attitude might make things more interesting too.​


Bender? Ok, he might join us, if he's interested.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

Bender is being programed for the Mission right now.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2007)

I think I would prefer Robbie the Robot over Bender. Just sayin'.  

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2007)

Robby The Robot will certainly come in handy during the flight.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

We must also be well equiped in our Space Suits.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Who needs such an antique space suit?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

Of course, you need to have the latest technology in modern Space Suits for any space travel......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, but even this one looks quite antique to me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2007)

I kinda like the suits in "Lost In Space" the movie. Especially the techy head gear that just disappears into the neck of the suit! Neat!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks a bit more like what I have in mind...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2007)

More too my mind's liking.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2007)

Okay. Now we have the suits, the ship and a small crew. Timberwolf, will you be holding a meeting to discuss our next plan of action?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope that the mission plans will be easy.....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't think the plans will be easy as TW has already had a run in with the bad guy and there are so many traps to get past. That is why I hoped we could have a few experts join in. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

Good Guys need only apply for the positions.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't you think they'd need a rough copy of what will be going on?

You're right, though, good guys can handle necessary changes in the plan by themselves.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

When the good guys are chosen for the mission, I hope that they are prepared too encounter close encounters of all kinds.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2007)

TW and Grandi ~

So, have we had any applicants yet?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope that the applicants that are chosen for this mission will succeed in their training for the mission.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, it would be nice if we had all Enterprise crews joining us (includung their ships), as well as the Voyager and the Defiant.
Who else could we ask for help?
Maybe Commander McLane... The Orion seems to be a quite powerful ship.
The Millenium Falcon is quite powerful, too... Who owns it now? Han Solo? Lando Calrissian?
Any more suggestions?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oo! Oo! I know. Let's see if we can get Dr. Who involved. The TARDIS can pop in and out of just about anywhere and anytime!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2007)

Well... the Tardis is some kind of time machine, right?
You can cause a lot of mess with these...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2007)

The Millinium Falcon is still a fast and reliable ship.






The Tardis on the other hand looks more like a telephone booth too me.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 25, 2007)

Grandi - the TARDIS just looks like a phone booth. It is actually very, very roomy inside!

Well, if a time machine isn't helpful, then I'll just have to add something else. Of course, I can't think of the name of the ship, but I was thinking of the big cruiser/battleship in the SciFi shows "Stargate SG" and "Stargate Atlantis". It seems to be near indestructible and very fast. That ship also has a great group of techs that seem to be able to outthink all the meanies!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I guess this would be the Odyssey...
Wish I had some more information about that ship...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> The Millinium Falcon is still a fast and reliable ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool! How about a way to teleport through history. That would be most excellent!

View attachment 061130-05.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2007)

Excellent! Another great idea Swampy! We could use the teleportation booth from Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure! Perhaps that would get us to the planet where the tlws and the Easter Bunny is being held - and perhaps we would be able to bypass all the traps set there!

What do ya think TW?

Oh...and welcome aboard Swampy, glad to have another crew member!

 

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Excellent! Another great idea Swampy! We could use the teleportation booth from Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure! Perhaps that would get us to the planet where the tlws and the Easter Bunny is being held - and perhaps we would be able to bypass all the traps set there!
> 
> What do ya think TW?
> 
> ...



Thanks. I haven't been able to post for quite some time or at least regularly. I still do not have my very own computer yet. This is a borrowed computer. My wife and I are watching some pets while her cousins and their parents are vacationing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Excellent! Another great idea Swampy! We could use the teleportation booth from Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure! Perhaps that would get us to the planet where the tlws and the Easter Bunny is being held - and perhaps we would be able to bypass all the traps set there!
> 
> What do ya think TW?
> 
> ...


To be honest, I would be more than surprised if that telebooth woud be able to get through these security mechanisms...
Just imagine, even the Borg aren't able to get through...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> To be honest, I would be more than surprised if that telebooth woud be able to get through these security mechanisms...
> Just imagine, even the Borg aren't able to get through...



Don't you realize the power of such a most excellent and bodacious device as Bill And Ted's telephone booth teleporting time machine? No way!!! :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2007)

There's just one problem... time machines won't help...
And teleportation, no matter what kind it is, technologic or magic, won't do either...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

So let's refresh... Who is already applicable for this mission and what kind of mission are they getting themselves into? I heard that bender is an applicant.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes. Bender is ready. As are (I hope) Punkin1024, Grandi Floras and you.

I hope to meet Admiral Kirk, Captain Picard, Captain Janeway and Captain Sisco. Captain Archer could be of help if we can update his ship.

The Millenium Falcon is expected to arrive in three days. One day later, Commander McLane will arrive with the Orion.

Furthermore, we hope to get the support of the Daedalos. I contacted some other ships I don't remeber yet.

Our mission is to free the tlw and the easter bunnies from evil Dr. Doomie.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

Holy Schnikeys! :shocked: 

Doctor Doomie has got the easter bunnies as well.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2007)

Yup! Dr. Doomie is a bad, bad person. He needs a mommy!  

TW went on a mission some time back and was unable to free the tlws and the Easter Bunny. I tried to help, but didn't arrive in time. However, looks like we've got a great posse going now and there is hope.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2007)

I can announce the arrival of the Star Fleet ships U.S.S. Enterprise NX - 01, U.S.S. Enterprise-B, U.S.S. Enterprise-D, U.S.S. Voyager and the U.S.S. Defiant for next Tuesday. They even convinced the I.K.S. Bortas to help us.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 29, 2007)

Well I hope that things are going as planned or scheduled.  
Now, what about booby-traps? Gotta have booby-traps, right?!?!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 29, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Well I hope that things are going as planned or scheduled.
> Now, what about booby-traps? Gotta have booby-traps, right?!?!



...for any of Dr. Doomies followers, I'm thinking?

_Here's a small portion from a wikipedia source about the word booby trap:_

In warfare, a booby trap is an antipersonnel device placed in building or in a noncombat area that has a psychological draw for enemy soldiers. The term comes from the implication such a trap will be set off by a foolish person (a booby). The first use of the term is from the 1850s, when it was used to describe practical jokes that are set off by their victim. In fact, the term is still used to describe a type of firework which explodes loudly when strings protruding from either end are pulled, and which is often tied to door handles and the like.

Hey, it worked in the movie, "The Goonies."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, Dr. Doomie's followers are "bulletproof" robots...
And, if I understand this right, you need to be inside the building to set said trap... The building we're talking about is built like a maze, so these traps would only be a sign for us that we have been there before...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2007)

Swampy! I love the movie "The Goonies". Wish I could find a treasure ship.

TW - WOW - I am so impressed that the call for help has brought in so many capable ships, captains and crews. We should really be able to succeed in freeing the tlws and the Easter Bunny this time.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, it's a nice posse we have there...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2007)

So...when do we "storm the castle"?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2007)

As soon as the "ladders" are there...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2007)

What ladders?  I imagine that when the posse arrives, you'll need to have a conference to discuss what you've already seen and tried on Doomie's planet. I sure hope they can come up with a feasable plan of attack.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2007)

The ladders are some extra ships I can't tell you anythinf about yet.
And there will be no conference necessary... they all know what they need to know...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmmm...do I know what I need to know? Guess I'll just follow Captain's orders.

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, they know what they need to know to find a solution. As we weren't able to find one yet, I thought to call for some help... 
I even called Ms. V. Binkley if she had an idea...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 2, 2007)

Question: Did Dr. Doomie steal any of the chocolate? Please say no!  

I just brought along a bulletproof vest, katana blade, a few hand grenades, swiss army knife, and one of the fellow smurfs is carrying the bazooka.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't know Swampy - you're arsenal seems adequate, but I mentioned a phasar way back and TW said it wouldn't do any good! Sigh! I think we may have "painted" ourselved into a corner. I sure hope that all the incoming cavalry will resolve the problem soon.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2007)

I think there are some solutions coming...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2007)

TW - where have you been? Possibly conferring with the rescue posse? I can hardly wait to see the plan of attack!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2007)

Where I have been? Well, everywhere and nowhere, actually... And all at the same time...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Where I have been? Well, everywhere and nowhere, actually... And all at the same time...



Not again! You know, someday you're gonna have to let me in on your teleporting secret!  

~Punkin


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 9, 2007)

is it mine?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 9, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:


> is it mine?


 Nope!  Love your screen name! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Not again! You know, someday you're gonna have to let me in on your teleporting secret!
> 
> ~Punkin


As soon as I found the secret, I'll let you know... :doh::blink:

Oh... a new face... Welcome aboard, secretsquirrel!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi TW! You're up early! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hi TW! You're up early!
> 
> ~Punkin


Are you sure?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well...no, because when I posted the statement last night (in Texas), I saw that you were on-line, perhaps you never went to sleep?  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, had been sleeping until 3 AM, went to bed again past 6 AM...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, I got it. Well, I really have been tired this week, so I have been getting to bed a bit earlier each night. I'm kinda breaking my own rules this evening, but I've been trying to catch up on all the threads!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2007)

Catch up on all the threads?
I gave up several days ago...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm still catching up!  I try to sneak in every day and read my subscribed threads, then if I've got time, I'll read new stuff. It's a daunting task, but I do manage to get it done most of the time! LOL!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2007)

It's a little difficult for me to focus, these days...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2007)

Uh-oh! Need new glasses...or is it something else? 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2007)

Nah, not that kind of focus...
It's just that sometimes (quite often, lately), texts don't appear as texts to me but as a collection of letters. (Letters like "a" or "z", not the ones you send via mail...) :huh: :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2007)

:huh: That is strange! Is there any way to "fix" that?

 
Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2007)

Dunno... maybe it's just all the stress...
But maybe my new doc will find another reason...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2007)

TW, I hope you get a good diagnosis. I'll be praying for you.

((((((((((((TW))))))))))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanx.

((((((((((Punkin))))))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2007)

Keep us posted, TW. (((((TW)))))

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2007)

Now I just have to find a fitting post...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 16, 2007)

You will find that post!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2007)

*THUMP!*

ouch... *passes out*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2007)

OH NO!:doh: Are you okay????!!!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2007)

Uhhhhh... 

*rubs head as he wakes up*

Ouch!

Seems like the post found me...

Would you please stop rotating? I'd like to get off...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2007)

*Rotating is fun.....*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2007)

Rotating makes me nauseous! (Takes hold of TW's shoulders to help steady himself). There, is that better TW?

~Punkin

Oh - Hi Grandi Floras...been on vacation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Rotating makes me nauseous! (Takes hold of TW's shoulders to help steady himself). There, is that better TW?
> 
> ~Punkin
> 
> Oh - Hi Grandi Floras...been on vacation?



*Grandi Floras computer was in the shop for three weeks, BUT I AM BAAACK!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Grandi Floras computer was in the shop for three weeks, BUT I AM BAAACK!*


Now I know why I didn't want to give away my old computer... Thank goodness I didn't do it...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, it is good to have a back-up. You don't really realize how much a computer means to you until you don't have it for a few days. We've not lost computers, but have had problems with internet connections. 

Glad you're back Grandi, now perhaps we can get back on mission.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2007)

Since I have been on leave from the crew for three weeks.....
Please De-Brief me again on what our mission is? 
I have the Robotic crew on Stand-By.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2007)

Well... What was our mission? Lemmethink...

Argh, I'm so confused lately... can't concentrate...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2007)

I know I like fruit juice consentrate.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2007)

I wish a condensed extract could help me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2007)

Perhaps some Condensed Java Juice would help, it is Pure Coffee Extract.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2007)

Pure coffee...?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2007)

You see, but drinking pure coffee extract, you simply will never need to sleep again and you can do so much more during your waking hours, don'tchya know!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2007)

*ZZzzzzzZZzzzzzZZ*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2007)

((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))). Our mission should we continue to accept it:

Free the Easter Bunny and the tlws from the evil Dr. Doomie. So far, we have several rather stellar ships, crews and captains coming to the rescue. I am just awaiting orders from the lead Captain Timberwolf.

Have some chocolate - that should help.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 24, 2007)

Hans Solo in a Carbonite Chocolate Bar might be interesting.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2007)

Although I really was upset when that Star Wars ended with Han Solo in carbonite - I'd probably enjoy the chocolate bar!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> ((((((((((((((((TW))))))))))))))). Our mission should we continue to accept it:
> 
> Free the Easter Bunny and the tlws from the evil Dr. Doomie. So far, we have several rather stellar ships, crews and captains coming to the rescue. I am just awaiting orders from the lead Captain Timberwolf.
> 
> ...


Thanx, Commander Punkin.
Right, we have to free the easter bunnies (there's more than one...) and the tlws from Dr. Doomies dungeon.
Actually, we have made up a plan... The details are secret, as we expect Dr. Doomie to spy on us. In short, we go in, grab our friends and vanish. The other ships will keep the security sytem occupied in the meantime.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

Woohoo! A plan...finally! I'm reading to do the vanishing act!  

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh but there is only one Dr.Victor Von Doom and he has his ways of reading anything that he wishes to read, so make sure that it is kept in a high security vault so it does not fall into his treacherous hands and vanishes forever!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the evil Dr. we are dealing with is someone different since we are spelling his name Doomie! Sure hope so, else we'll need the help of the Fantastic 4!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2007)

Nah, it isn't Dr. Victor von Doom... But I've heard he tried to sue Dr. Doomie for making fun of his name...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2007)

Doomie Doom is evil and corrupt!!!!!!!!!! Neah, Neah, Neah!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2007)

Grandi! You're right! Bad, bad, Dr. Doomie!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2007)

Oops......:batting:​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2007)

Garfield said:


> Sometimes everything goes right.
> 
> :doh:
> 
> I mean "wrong"...


:huh: :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Grandi! You're right! Bad, bad, Dr. Doomie!
> 
> ~Punkin



Doomie?!¿?!  

Kinda reminds me of "Family Circus" comic strip names like: Jeffy, Billy. Joey, ... *i forget there names* but they basically have the "ee" sound at the end of their names.

"Doomie" sounds less threatening than "Doom."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2007)

You wanna talk threatening? Now this woman could threaten Doomie and anyone else for sure!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2007)

A zombie? 

Thank heavens that Norville Rogers and his dog didn't see that...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh, Dr. Doomie is bad enough. Don't let his name fool you...right TW?

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2007)

There is no Fool like an Old Fool.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2007)

*HUH*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2007)

Er... strange things are happening around here, lately.

Bur we managed to save the easter bunnies and the tlws - and Norville Rogers and friends...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2007)

*Norville Rogers* aka *Shaggy* was a real pal!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2007)

He still is, you, know?

(My 1934 Pontiac Coupé Hot Rod Space Shuttle blew him completely away... He now wants one for himself...  :doh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't know about any 1934 Pontiac Coupé Hot Rod Space Shuttle, but this 1934 Pontiac Coupe Hot Rod in this color blue (my favorite color) is sweet!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2007)

Cool! Say, are there some more pics of it where you got this one from?
Even though it looks like a convertible, it's beautiful!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Cool! Say, are there some more pics of it where you got this one from?
> Even though it looks like a convertible, it's beautiful!



Yes, if ya wanna check the sight out, here ya go;

*http://www.streetrodderweb.com/events/0412sr_35th_annual_nsra_street_rod_nationals/*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2007)

Whee, thanx! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 2, 2007)

I love the look of classic automobiles. Check out this site too ----->

http://www.classiccarclub.org/Auto Gallery.htm

I like a lot of 'em!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanx, dude!

Me too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Dude, I like the old classics too.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2007)

I am amazed that Bush can actually count to one.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2007)

I tried to post in here last night and lost my connection! Wow! I must of been in suspended animation because I sure missed out on the rescue of the Easter bunnies, tlws and all! Now we're onto other topics and I feel a bit lost!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, right now, I'm trying to get the Mystery Machine fit for space...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2007)

I am not sure if The Mystery Machine is Space Worthy, it looks to me too be more of an earth bound vehicle.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2007)

I seem to recall a few space episodes of "Scooby Doo". I imagine it won't take much to get the Mystery Machine spaceworthy! By the way - I'm liking this new subject. I'm a Scooby Doo fan!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you know "A pup named Scooby"?
They had some great stories...


----------



## SilkyAngela (Sep 6, 2007)

Scrappy-doo ruined the show.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2007)

All other Scrappy Doo Haters Unite here!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd recommend to open a new thread for that...

First, because you will find more responses in a new thread, as many people will miss it here;
Second, I actually like Scrappy... especially in the movies...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 7, 2007)

I loved the movies, but I was never much of a Scrappy fan. I think all shows go downhill when they think they have to add a sidekick for comic relief.

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 7, 2007)

I liked "The Three Stooges" cartoonized in episodes of Scooby Doo but I still liked 'em better as they were. I wish they'd show 'em on T.V. more often.

View attachment 3-stooges.jpg


It's all fun and games until someone get's hurt.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the 3 Stooges!
Other oldie favorites were Laural and Hardy, they were great! 
I wish that they would put them all back on the TV more often too, they were real comedians!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2007)

Hoochie Coochie Dancer Peter Griffin!​
*Turns ya on, huh?​*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2007)

*I have*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't be too sure about that, if I were you...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2007)

Nah... Not yet...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nanny, nanny, boo-boo! I have the last word!  

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2007)

That's just a cheap copy...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2007)

At least Boo Boo Bear wasn't Cheap!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2007)

Now with 2 different of Copycat Recipes Programs! The Greatest Copycat Restaurants Recipes, and a home made Liqueur Recipes Program with more to come real soon!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not CHEAP! And...I've still got the last word!

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2007)

...until I got a hold of it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2007)

Hold it!

...*Checks The last word*

... (*Changes original with a copy*)


Nah, it's just a copy...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2007)

*Zyxt *

This is truely that LAST WORD, it is listed as the last word in the online Oxford English Dictionary!

*What is Zyxt? *
Zyxt is a literary magazine independently produced by the students of the European College of Liberal Arts. It intends to represent the diversity present within its student body through the literary and artistic prowess of its students. Through works representing a variety of unique literary and artistic strands and traditions, the magazine is a showcase for worldwide literature and art. ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2007)

OK... you'll have the last picture...

But I keep the last word!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2007)

I want them all, a Last Picture of the Last Supper and the Last Word. ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2007)

Nah... I'm the official keeper of the last word.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2007)

That's what you think...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not feeling very "wordy" lately. But I'm last in here for the day! :kiss2: 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)

Just for today so far anyway.... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2007)

Well...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2007)

Warch it, this might happen to you too! LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2007)

no way... you can't scare me... 


The last word is mine.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2007)

It is mine, I say!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2007)

Why should I? You did it, already...

Still mine...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh no, you Di-in't!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh yes... believe it or not...

It's mine!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm last for today! I never imagined being last would be so much fun!  

~Punkin


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2007)

I may not be last... but I guess being first is ok too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2007)

But I'll keep the last word...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2007)

And never loose track of that fact neither either.......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry to prove you wrong...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2007)

The proof is in the pudding my dear, I am still the one!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2007)

I hate flying puddings...

But I still have the last word.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

You only think so, but you are still wrong....... ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2007)

You are the one that's wrong...

I'm the official keeper of the last word.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

Quit Monkeying around, I have the last word don'tchya know!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

Didn't know wolves would be able to be monkeying... :huh: :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

Ah, monkey around with these, I still have the last word even after making these for ya! 

You can use one here and one for your signature anywhere else, so there! LOL​


----------



## mango (Sep 22, 2007)

*.... After much anticipation, I have made my long awaited return to this thread.


The End.

*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

But I still have the last word....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

If you think so...

Hey, welcome back, mango!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that I still have the LAST WORD!!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, that's what you think... but are you sure it is true?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2007)

*You can't handle the truth.*
Because I still have the last word though.
*LOL*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, what can I say... 


It's just a cheap copy... If you understand what I mean...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

Cheap or otherwise, I have the last word so far today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2007)

You had, perhaps... but now I have...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the Last word so far and it is;
**Edjimacation**​


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 24, 2007)

I seem to have the last word in this matter

(insert evil laugh here)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

Dr. Evil has the evilest laugh but I still have the last word.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2007)

Allow me to doubt that...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2007)

Never doubt that fact that I still have the Last Word.​


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Never doubt that fact that I still have the Last Word.​




Well allow me to congratulate you on 1,000 posts and also take your last word.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2007)

Indeed. A good way to celebrate the 1.00th post. Congrats, Grandi!

Sorry, Swamp, I still am the keeper of the last word...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Wtf is the last word? by the way...it's MINE now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry to prove you wrong...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2007)

Cause I still have the Last Word!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanx for the tip...

But the last word is mine.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

All ur last werds are belong to ME


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry, but this one is mine.

It's got my name on it...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Pffft...I have the patent on it...the last word is MINE


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry, but I'm the keeper of the last word...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Keeper...till now! *yoink* Mwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Watchout for the traps!

I'm the keeper - still.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 26, 2007)

Your traps...zey do not work on me! I am like the wind, baybee! MY last word!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2007)

I even have wind traps... 

Still mine.

And it will stay mine. You'll have to get out of this maze of a dungeon to have it. Though even this wouldn't give you any guarantee that it would be yours for long...


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a half-elven cleric with a magical stone of seeking (made that up...do NOT blast me, RPGers)...I zoomed right through that dungeon maze of yours and I'm down the road with the last word.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2007)

If you like that copy... I'll keep the original. 

Magic usually gets mislead in this dungeon... Are you sure that you really are outside of my dungeon? It's quite big... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2007)

Reguardless, I am still the Reigning Queen of the Last Words here!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2007)

Sure. One has to keep all the copies...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2007)

*ASIMO *copies everthing that a person does, but I still have the Last Word here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, for the next two weeks, you might be right, as I'm off to vacation tomorrow. 


But when I return, I'll have the last word again.


----------



## _broshe_ (Sep 28, 2007)

this thread will be assimulated


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2007)

The Borg Queen was assimilated, but this thread will never be because I keep the Last Word.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2007)

I am using this spool of thread too sew up the Last Word here.​


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the last word

resistance is futile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

Resistance is futile when we are up against this man, sheesh, I knew it would come down to this. 

Anyway, I still have the Last Word!​


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 1, 2007)

your right, I can not stand up to that man

but for now the last word is mine


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

You're all wrong. Wernher von Braun will always have the last word.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dr. Wernher Magnus Maximilian Freiherr Von Braun*, born March 23, 1912  died June 16, 1977. He was one of the leading figures in the development of rocket technology in Germany and the United States. 

But since he is dead, it is all really irrelivant now, *so I still have the Last Word here and he has none anywhere anymore.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2007)

Banana's Last Words fall on deaf ears, but my Last Words are seen here with your eyes. 
*I still have the Last Word!*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2007)

This book was good and I have the Last Word about it.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2007)

This was Custer's Last Stand and I have the Last Word here on it.​


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 5, 2007)

he may be the master, but I have the last word


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2007)

Actually, Darth was not the Master (Emperor Palpatine was)  or the Last Man Standing, Luke Skywalker was the Last Man Standing and he, like me, had the Last Word.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2007)

These Ghosts will make sure that I still have the Last Word!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2007)

It is near Halloween and these guys have the Last Laugh, but I still have the Last Word!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2007)

Nothing Lasts forever except my having the LAST WORD here again!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2007)

There's no bones about it, I have *THE LAST WORD* still!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

Last, Last, LAST!​


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Last, Last, LAST!​




.....nuh-uh!!!......


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 12, 2007)

you can have the last word when you pull it from my dead, unbreathing body


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

I still have the Last Word and that just might come from these Undead and the Unbreathing too.​


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> I still have the Last Word and that just might come from these Undead and the Unbreathing too.​




Dirty politicians, eh?  

my LAST WORD!


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 12, 2007)

OH dirty politics.

my last word


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

Halloween is NOT an attractive look for Politicians and that is my *LAST WORD*!​


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 12, 2007)

mine is clearly a scarier pic.


I have the last word


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2007)

I still have the LAST WORD, just like FRANKENBUSH does!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2007)

It's fascinating how things go overboard while I'm away...

But now the keeper of the last word is back!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2007)

*Oh no!!!!!!!!*
The compitition is back, but I can tell you, I still have the *LAST WORD* yet!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2007)

You mean, you *had* it...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2007)

*Nooo,* 
My sock puppet assures me that I still have the *LAST WORD* here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, but your sock puppet is wrong...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

wrong, indeed.


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 15, 2007)

With the Horned King at my side, nothing will stop me from having the last word


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Aha! One of Lloyd Alexander's fictional characters. I love that series of books...

The Book Of Three
The Black Cauldron
The Castle Of Llyr
Taran Wanderer
The High King

I don't know if that's the correct order.

Of course, I've seen that animated movie as well.

It'd be cool if there might one day be a series of movies based on those books ...kinda like "The Lord Of The Rings" ... just pondering that.

Now, back to taking the LAST WORD! :bow:


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep that is the correct order
but I still have the last word


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 15, 2007)

Last word, last word, last word!  

~Punkin


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not amused

last word!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Ahem...

The last word is *mine*!


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry timberwolf

I have it, It's mine my own,

my last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Just as long as I'm not around...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2007)

The name of the Actor Kurt Russell was confirmed to be the last words movie mogul Walt Disney wrote before he died as Russell was a child actor for the studio at the time. 
So like me, because I have the *LAST WORD* here now.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Not yet... I'm back.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

Not only pigs can ride Piggyback, and even if turtles were to ride Turtleback or too always be LAST, they will always have the LAST WORD like me here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe in another life.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

I know that I have the *LAST WORD* just like this Rescue Bunny does.
_In another life, he was a seeing eye dog....._​


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 20, 2007)

No I think our children will have THE LAST WORD and their dome over what we are doing with this world will be hard. If we not stuggle for freedom, peace, solidarity and justes with all people and be carefull with our environment. 


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

I would just like to see someone else have the LAST WORD because if it were up to this guy, even our children won't have a choice.

Mine is the *LAST WORD* here again today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2007)

Well . . . no.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well . . . no.



. . .Ditto. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2007)

I think we agree to disagree... or so...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I think we agree to disagree... or so...



I think I quite confusedly understood that.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2007)

lol... confused?

Let me take the last word for you...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2007)

I am not at all confused like this woman, I know for a fact that I still reign supreme in having the LAST WORD here.​


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

ummmmmm.....

Nah!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2007)

*looks to the left*

Indeed, no. Neither of you. I am.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2007)

Nope, Nope Nope, I still have the *LAST WORD* here!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint you, but the last word is still mine...


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm back...

and it is mine


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2007)

*yawn* Nope...


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *yawn* Nope...



darn

oh. OH. I have it again


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

*waking up*

*yawn*

No. You don't.

*falls alsleep again*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *waking up*
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> ...



Keep on restin'!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

*squint* :huh:

No way!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes way! :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

*shakes head*

Nope. No way. Never.


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 23, 2007)

You are most welcome TW......


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll give you a break and keep that LAST WORD company.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Who said I'd need a break? Huh? Huh?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

Good question! :bow:


----------



## mango (Oct 23, 2007)

*I believe it was a rhetorical question.

*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe you are right!

I was pretending though.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Say, what makes you so sure?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't think that this is the question thread, but I do know that I still have the *LAST WORD* here....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope you don't mind me doubting this...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

I am no *Doubting Thomas*, because there is not DOUBT in my mind that I have the *LAST WORD* still....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, maybe I am a doubting Thomas, though this isn't my name...

But I still have the last word.


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 23, 2007)

So you DID .......


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

I actually still have...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I actually still have...



That's nice.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Isn't it?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

................................

OK, I am taking TLW to the haunted house, now.

*BYE!*

:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanx for bringing TLW back home to me... 


*BOO!*


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 24, 2007)

Ahh, thanks for holding onto that for me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2007)

Sheesh, this is embarassing, Spiderman doesn't have any *Say Sew.*

I am so glad that I am the only one with the *LAST WORD* here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you sure? As far as I can see, this is just a copy you're holding there...


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 24, 2007)

For me? thank you


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you really want to spread around these copies?


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 24, 2007)

Silence! I kill you

Thank you Achmed


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry, I'm already dead...


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 24, 2007)

this is frustrating, it is mine I tell ya


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

<- Take a look, what does it say?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yahoo the handsome white wolf is back! May I borrow the last word?

Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

As it is your bday... ok. But you'll have to give it back tomorrow, k?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay! Thanks! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the LAST WORD today and they are perty in color!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, coloured, you say? Ookay...

The last word is mine.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2007)

I like this color and color me last! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

But not for long...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

I still have it, and you will never defeat me!!!!!!!!!!!! NYA-Ha-Ha!​


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 26, 2007)

Yawn....

I have the last word


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm.....

no you don't!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

You're right... 


I have it!


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 26, 2007)

No wolves allowed

I will have the Last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

*raises left hind leg*

You know how much I care about these signs?

It's mine. Period.


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 26, 2007)

I fart in your general direction

your mother was a Hampster and your father smelt of Erderberries

PTHTH my last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

SPAM!

Mine!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

*NO*
it's 
*MINE!*​


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 26, 2007)

But I have the deed...

so it is my mine


----------



## mango (Oct 26, 2007)

*Deed.... Feh.

*


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 26, 2007)

My last word

HAHAHAHa


----------



## mango (Oct 26, 2007)

*word


*


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 26, 2007)

I have it again, mango


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope. I have.


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 26, 2007)

I expire


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Did we get past your expiry date? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2007)

I think all DATES are expired, they are icky, so I still have the LAST WORD here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't be too sure about that...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2007)

I eat your word and replace it with my LAST WORD!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2007)

I wonder if replacement is allowed...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2007)

But my *LAST WORD* is here today.​


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope sorry I Have the last word again


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

You wanted to say you had, right?


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

No the last word is under lock and key

I just let it out to humor you every now and then


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, it actually escaped...

It's back in the dungeon...

Come and find it!


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

Come stop me from taking it backTimberwolf





I
dare ya


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmm... Do you think you and your Mecharaptor will be able to get past my traps?


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh don't worry my friend, I don't need to 







Look behind you


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

*grins* You just stepped into one of my traps... But don't worry, it'll just bring you back to the entrance...


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

thank you waxwing






I have the last word

no they be stealing my last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

LOL...

Well, that's why I keep it in this dungeon... no easy stealin'.


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

You are a tricky one timberwolf





Many of my bravest men were captured in retaking THE LAST WORD



BUT I FOUND IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 29, 2007)

Noo

It's still alot of game in Queen Elisabeth Nationalpark in Uganda


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

The game is afoot, and we haven't a moment to waste.

for now I have the last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

You might have had it, but now it's back in it's place again...


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

You like that copy of the copy you gave me earlier? 

No the real one was in the lions head, not the tree... LOL

It's enroute, being flown back to the safe


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, then it will be here soon...


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy 13,600th post timberwolf...


you took... the safe... that ain't good


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanx... :bow:

It's not that simple...  Did I mention that I am a wizard?


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Thanx... :bow:
> 
> It's not that simple...  Did I mention that I am a wizard?



ohh, like a computer wizard?

I'll go get a viris


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

Nope... more like a real wizard...

I'll go to bed, though...


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll take one last stab at having too I guess

good night


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2007)

Knock! Knock! No one here? ....hehehehehe! I've got the Last Word!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, hello Punkin, long time no see...

You don't mind my taking the last word again, do you?


----------



## _msz.lyric (Oct 30, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> thank you waxwing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO that thing looks so gross, but its still funny.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 30, 2007)

I wish to have the Last Word only for a minute or two, so I can boast to my friends. Then I'll let you all fight for it again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Well... okay. Will half an hour be enough?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

Surely you JEST, I still have the LAST WORD here....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2007)

No kidding! hehe - I believe I now have the Last Word, however, I probably won't have it for long as it appears it is now a rental. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Not really...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2007)

You mean you aren't loaning The Last Word for short periods of time? Or...The Last Word is so elusive that it is difficult to hold onto for long periods of time.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Usually, I don't loan it... You have to try stealing it from me...

But sometimes, on special occasions or if you ask nicely, I'll probably give it to you (or anybody else)...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 30, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well... okay. Will half an hour be enough?



You are far too kind. I only need it for 5 minutes. Bragging rights and all that... However, now I can't figure out who DOES have it???


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 30, 2007)

I do 

Yes I do :blink:

Or I did :???:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> You are far too kind. I only need it for 5 minutes. Bragging rights and all that... However, now I can't figure out who DOES have it???


This might answer some of your questions:


Timberwolf said:


> Usually, I don't loan it... You have to try stealing it from me...
> 
> But sometimes, on special occasions or if you ask nicely, I'll probably give it to you (or anybody else)...


The rest is explained in my user title and my location...



fatcharlie said:


> I do
> 
> Yes I do :blink:
> 
> Or I did :???:


You did, Fatcharlie, you did...

Come home to daddy, tlw...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh no you don't, I still have the *LAST **WORD*!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2007)

You want to scare me with that guy? Good try, but pointless, anyway.

The last word stays here. Period.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 31, 2007)

The last word...

is mine...

exclamation point!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you sure... questionmark.


----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2007)

*HA!

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2007)

Ha? What should that mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2007)

Nobody knows what the heck this is and I am not even sure, but I am sure that I have the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, I am sure you had it, but now I have.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm bringing The Last Word out of the Dungeon :shocked: and into the light!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Hope you didn't forget to give TLW some sunglasses...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 2, 2007)

Naw, she's fine, I made shure she had sun lotion too...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Good. But don't forget, she isn't allowed to stay out too long on daytime...

Oh, and, welcome to the dungeon of the last word!


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 2, 2007)

will somebody please let me out of this box?






this dungeon is a pain in the neck, with all of these traps and things don't you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

*unties box with a long distance untier* 

Well, if you know how to take it, it can be fun in here...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 2, 2007)

If you won't give us the Last word, we wil take it by force

CHARGE!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2007)

Most Dungeons are haunted, I know that as fact as well as I know that I have the LAST ​WORD.


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's Johnny





couldn't resist the call of the last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> If you won't give us the Last word, we wil take it by force
> 
> CHARGE!!!


Oh, well, I hope your men don't feel too displaced in the Fortress of Solitude, _broshe_...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Most Dungeons are haunted, I know that as fact as well as I know that I have the LAST ​WORD.


Well, the dungeon of the last word is haunted, too... by the ghosts of the ancient tlws...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Here's Johnny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, who can, actually? TLW is like a siren...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't like mummies, but I will get TLW

you ain't making this easy


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

You'll find a lot of creepy creatures in here... if you look long enough...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, well I found a wandering dictator down there, I took care of him for ya





kept blathering about being king. loony


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, seems like you reached the lowest level...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah, reached the lowest level, and have delt with people in hyde park, at the same time...
oh the irony


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Uh oh... well, I know why I never visit the lowest level of this dungeon... and Hyde Park...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the LAST WORD, here but not in Hyde Park.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2007)

Guess it would be similarly difficult to have the last word in Hyde Park... but with a lot more fuzzin' and fightin'... Heard they sometimes forget their good manners, over there...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't like the Fussing and Fighting, I would rather be here with the nice peoples and enjoy myself, and that is my *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry if I don't believe that...


(this statement being your last word, that is...)


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 5, 2007)

MINE


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ooo! I stay out of Hyde Park too! I don't think TLW would like it in there as she would get dizzy from bouning back and forth in an argument! I've been dizzy a lot lately too, so I'm taking The Last Word for a moment of quiet meditation. :bow:

~Punkin


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, just make sure it doesn't get bored.

oh, I have, back to the safe with ya


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2007)

Bobble Headed Bush agrees with me that I still have the *LAST WORD*, just like him.....​


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 5, 2007)

I think not


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2007)

You know, it takes a bit more to scare me than this guy...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, but he is pulling the strings


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh, come on... that's a fake...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 5, 2007)

OHH a copy of the one ring...
by the way here's the original, I feel like joining the chase again... sigh


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2007)

Prove it...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 5, 2007)

... see pannel 5


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2007)

I see... well... what about the last panel?
I've heard a man's tears aren't any better...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh well, if you don't trust me, I'll keep it then...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2007)

:blink: Now I'm confused, what has the Peanuts cartoon got to do with The one Ring from "Lord of the Rings"? And what do they all have to do with The Last Word? I think TLW and I need an explanation! :blink:

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

As with this pic, there is no explination nessisary, just go with the flow, but understand that I still have the LAST WORD reguardless....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, your guard is missing... regardless of my taking the last word again...

Besides, what pic?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2007)

Just like the Energizer Bunny, I LAST and LAST and I AM LAST!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2007)

You are last? Well, could be possible... but that would mean you missed the last word...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2007)

Okay, so, no one wanted to answer my question. Fine. I'm taking the Last Word to work with me. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2007)

Question? Which one?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2007)

This might be true cause I do have many words to still say, but today, 
I have the *LAST WORD* again!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, but how long?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2007)

I will keep the LAST WORD for as long as it takes.​


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 9, 2007)

The old should know when it is time to pass on, 
and I reap the benifits of the last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Are you the grim reaper?


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 9, 2007)

No, but the harbinger of death might not be a bad definition


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Aha... do you think the last word will die?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

The Harbingers of Death, also known colloquially as Bringers, are the high priests and foot soldiers for the non-corporeal First Evil. The Bringers are humans who have been corrupted by the First and undergone rituals that include self-mutilation. Though Bringers are blind, with eyelids covered by rune-like scars, and incapable of speech, having their tongues ripped out, they are perfectly aware of their surroundings and like me, always have The *LAST WORD*!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2007)

Another failed attempt to scare me away form the last word, huh?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

I still have the LAST WORD today!

And that is; BE AFRAID, BE REAL AFRAID!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2007)

I *STILL *have the *LAST WORD* !​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

You had it...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes soooo right you *had* it..........


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, hi! Look out for that shark behind you!
*grabs tlw*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 12, 2007)

Shark ?????
I just saw some white fluffy thing passed schwisssssss
But it missed what he,she, it, that  aimed for


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Oops... *performs a high-speed u-turn, dashing along fatcharlie to fetch the last word*


Well, usually, I'm a "he"... sometimes an "it"... rarely a "she"...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 12, 2007)

Noop just snapped some air again.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

*cough* Man, you're quick...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh sh....t I lost it !  Or didn't I ?:blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Charlie! Sorry I got confused in the name the song thread, you were right!

...But I have the Last Word! hehe! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, the last song is mine now!

Er... :huh: :blink: song...? :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2007)

Charlie (Charlie Chan that is) was Chinese, may have been fat, but like me he always had the* LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2007)

He didn't know me...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 14, 2007)

or myself (swipe)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2007)

I love Charlie Chan movies! I love Jackie Chan movies too! hehe! (Now in the confusion...I'll grab The Last Word.)

Punkin


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 14, 2007)

DARN.... ok I'll take it back now

TO THE SAFE!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2007)

Puts on cat burgler suit...sneeks up to safe....cracks code....opens safe and takes the Last Word.

:battingunkin


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Umm, yeah, what are you doing in my house.

Wham!

Always carry a big stick when you have the last word


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2007)

Teddy Rosevelt said *"Speak softly and carry a big stick". * 

He also had the *LAST WORD* just like me, I didn't have to steal it, it is and always has been mine.​


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 14, 2007)

With you , I will never mind to share it

but I'd still like all of you out of my house....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay, I'll go...

*hides tlw under his coat*

Bye!


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 14, 2007)

Let Me Guess, The Dungeon Of The Last Word?

That is a good place for it. Hide it well

I've got a need for sport


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Where else? Believe me, it is hidden really well... Guess you'd need a little more than just some sport to get it...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2007)

It still looks like I have the LAST WORD!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

Not really...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ouch! (checks bump on head)! Was that absolutely necessary Broshe!?  
Guess I'll go back to creeping around in the Dungeon. Oh, there you are TLW. Come on, let's get out of here. (Punkin takes TLW and places him in a pumpkin shell.)

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, you might not want to hear what I say, but...






















You're trapped! :huh:


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I'm not trapped.







by the way, the squirrel army was a nice touch. To the bat plane!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2007)

Goosey Lucy is on the Loose and she is the LAST in line as I have the *LAST WORD* here again.​


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry Grandi






your goose has been cooked, and I have the last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, you may have a cooked goose, but the last word is back with me...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, really is it?

ok then CHARGE!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh... Well, I breathe in your general direction - I had garlic and onions for dinner...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2007)

Garlic and onions *Last *on your breath but never have the *LAST WORD* like me.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't be too sure about that...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am NOT trapped TW! And I've got the Last Word to proove it!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, yes, you are... just take a look around you... 


Besides... The last word still is mine.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2007)

Like this Mime, I don't have too speak to have the *LAST WORD* here today!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you know why he's looking so sad?



(He knows that I still have the last word...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I have the Last Word for at least a few hours! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2007)

"Famous Last Words," by My Chemical Romance isn't as famous as my LAST WORDS here, I still hold the title.​


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep, you hold the title of:

"He whom had the Last Word untill recently"

For it belongs to me


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, if you think so... But you are not allowed to leave the dungeon with it...
I'd have to call the guards if you do...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 19, 2007)

These are your guards?




I'll obey them and go willingly, but you should give them some better protection from the last word, or atleast better funding

not one of your scariest minons


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Er... They told you they're my guards? :blink:

Well, my guards usually aren't life guards...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, how long have they been wandering around in the dungeon of the Last word? the dark must be getting to them.

this looked a bit more like it





good news, I have the last word

bad news, I still owed $8,000 on that jeep....

how did you make it rain inside???????????

ohh yeah, your a wizard, I forgot


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Seems like you met my lap-dino...  He isn't really dangerous. He just wants to play.

Sorry about your Jeep, though. 
But if you are lucky, you'll find one of the hidden treasure chests...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 19, 2007)

WHAT? yeah sure, he wants to play tag... with his teath. oh well, I have the last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, as his arms are quite short, he can't use them for tagging... And tagging with these feet?

As you can see, you once again *had* the last word...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 19, 2007)

Rmm, whatever, I have the last word...

bad mood...

just one of those days reading posters


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

You think you have it...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 19, 2007)

this is a copy... isn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Well...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats it, release the hounds!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Woof? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2007)

I let the dawgs out, and left the LAST WORD here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, everything's fine, then...

The dogs (and a fox) running around in the dungeon, and tlw by my side...

Thanx for your help, Grandi! :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

The good brother in the Man in The Iron Mask story had the *LAST WORD* and his brother had to take his place in the iron mask as I take back the *LAST WORD* here too. ​


----------



## layla17 (Nov 21, 2007)

Can a newbie like me have the last word?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

A Newbie can if he/she is fast enough to take it from Me, try if you can, 
*I still have the LAST WORD*!​


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 21, 2007)

*hides TLW in a cookie jar and amscrays quickly*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

Fast as fast can be, you'll never catch me!!

*I still have the LAST WORD!!!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you sure?    Really sure?


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope she's not, I have it amid fast paced amscray


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Guess you didn't see my minion...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2007)

Evil Minion 06 paintball guns feature unequaled quality, meticulous engineering and an impeccable design. 

Just like me as I once again take the *LAST WORD*!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

Well... no. The turkey has it.


(That wasn't the kind of minion I was thinking of, though...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2007)

Gobble, gobble! Happy Thanksgiving! and....I have the Last Word! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2007)

I wonder what a turkey's LAST THOUGHTS are on the Holidays and why I have to keep stealing the LAST WORD here... 

I think that you all have spent too much time splitting the wishbone and not getting your wish, Cause, I still have the * LAST WORD *here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2007)

Wishbone? All I have is the last word.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2007)

The wishbone is meant to fight over, so as you fight over that, I will run away once again with the *LAST WORD*!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2007)

Uhm... You ran away with the wishbone...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2007)

I may have ran away with the wishbone, but I stay here with the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like a wishbone to me, though...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2007)

You must be a single wolf looking for answers, well, mine are the LAST WORDS here.​


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 26, 2007)

No, I have The Last Word

Now to go a-reaping


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Watchout for that crossbow alley...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Watchout for that crossbow alley...



Crossbows, I can deal with






Vikings however, were a bit harder.

Happy Hogswatch


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, a bonehead... (that guy with the scythe...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

A sything gets me the LAST WORD.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

All you got is the last scythe...

The last word is still with me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2007)

No, the reaper has the LAST WORD just like me, as I have the *LAST WORD* yet.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

Excuse me, is that a scythe in your head? Looks like the reaper wants to have the last word, too...

Well, I'll keep it, if you don't mind...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 28, 2007)

The Grim Reaper Is last minute thought, and therefore I have the last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow... two reapers fighting over the last word...

*disappears with the last word*


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 28, 2007)

BROSHE: knock Knock

Timberwolf:who's there?

Broshe: ME, I kill you

I clearly have the last word


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2007)

Things are looking "grim" in here!  I think I'll take The Last Word to Christmas Town - it's a happy place! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

May I join you and the last word?

(All he killed was an illusion... )


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 28, 2007)

WHATS THIS?
Oh the last word.

back to hauntings


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, it looks like the last word... 
It tastes like some cinnamon cookie...
Do you still think it really is the last word?

(Hint: it's a haunted cookie...


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 28, 2007)

Umm, I think i broke it...

wait. Timberworlf? were you making cookies.

CURSED COPY!!!!!

(PS how did you pull off the decoy act. that was impressive. had me fooled)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, being some kind of wizard...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2007)

The Last Word is still hiding out with me in Christmas Town! Oh and TW is here too! Yippee! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

It's nice here... so peaceful...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2007)

Who'da thunk that there really is a Christmas Town, it has a local population of only about 1,100 people (not sure how many of those are wise men), but they do have a nice welcoming sign, so they must be a friendly sort.

Knowing this, I still have the *LAST WORD!*


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes nice town with delicious Hot Cocoa, TLW and I passed amid amscray


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

I sometimes wish you would talk in a language I understand...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2007)

Jawohl ......

Var det bättre ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

Maybe a bit formal, but okay...


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2007)

Formal ?? 

Nu förstår jag inte vad menar du ? 




Translation: Now I don't understand what do you mean ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, you used a term that is rarely used by average speakers of the german language, nowadays.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I guess that's a symptom of me getting old
It's more then 35 years ago I had my last German lecture.

But I have TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

Whoops...Well, that is actually quite some time... I was learning that language myself, back then...

Oh, and TLW is back at my side...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2007)

TLW has joined me back in Christmas Town. We're enjoying a nice cup of Cocoa. :eat2:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh, some hot cocoa...? May I join?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sure! The more the merrier. TLW has even invited the tlw's, because they have the best chocolate in the world.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2007)

The Swedish Chef makes wonderful Chocolate Mouse, he is the LAST of his kind as I also have LAST WORD here.....LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

He makes a chocolate mouse? Or should that be a chocolate moose?
Though, maybe it is just chocolate mousse... That's my last word to this topic... For now.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 3, 2007)

But that chocolate moose (Elk) ran back home to Sweden and took TLW with him


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, I can understand the moose dashing back to Sweden, as he won't melt that easy over there... But why on earth did it take TLW with him, or, why on earth did TLW come with him?

:huh: :blink: :doh: 

Say, are you sure it is the real TLW?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 3, 2007)

Well he ...she  it must have dropped it in Germany. But I took The Long Way, so now I have picked it up on my way to Saarbrücken.....:happy:


It's a long way too Tipperary, it's a long way to go. It's a long wa*hick*y to ...........too much Wiessbeer ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know on what kind of fuel your car runs...  

But I know that the last word came over for a visit...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2007)

To many of these and you will all be laying on the floor out like a light, so I would still have the LAST WORD here.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2007)

Now rootbeer is more to my liking and it doesn't knock me out. I keep going and going and going AND the Last Word is going home with ME! hehe!

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I have to go down to the roots of that Xmas tree to find TLW and I took The Long Way home again so noboby saw me


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, as I don't drink alcoholic beverages, I guess the last word would also like to stay with me... (as it actually does, right now...   )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there Charlie and TW! I sure would like to see how Sweden and Germany celebrate the holidays. Perhaps some day I will get to visit Europe. In the meantime, I'll just visit "virtually" and have fun passing The Last Word around. (Though, I do have to get to work soon, so I'll leave the Last Word here, as I am sure it would be bored to tears with me at work! LOL!)

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I had to sneak back again..............
and now I hope too have TLW with me


View attachment 657.jpg
but I will have some good Ugandian beer on my way......


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Well... I'm not sure if TLW likes beer...
But it likes iced tea...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

How do you know that 

Have you had TLW over for five o'clock thea


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2007)

Iced tea! Oh wow, TWL must be Texan! Hehe! However, in the winter, I prefer hot tea, specifically Chai. Perhaps I can coax TLW into a visit with a cup of Chai.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2007)

I am not much for alcohlic beverages either, I would much rather prefer that iced tea. I would like to have it as I steal the LAST WORD away again.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

Hmmm, iced tea... perhaps we can share the last word while we have some tea...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm drinking my morning coffee and eating my morning breakfast of fried eggs with asparagus. The Last Word has joined me for some morning coffee before I have to go to work. (Actually, I'd rather spend the day chatting with The Last Word and you all, but I gotta make a living - sigh!)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, at least you have a job to make your living...

But I have TLW now...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2007)

TW - yes, I know I should count my blessings that I have a job, but sometimes I wish I didn't have to work! It is close to midnight here in Texas, so I must have The Last Word! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2007)

I also have a job, I have been doing this job now for the past eleven years. Sometimes I work six days a week and drive anywhere from 200 to 600 miles or more a week. I love it.

I have two clients to take today as I drive for The Senior Services here. 

I will take the LAST WORD with me on my trip so that it won't get lost here.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, Grandi! It's nice to know that you have such a gratifying job. However,the Last Word remains here! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, it'll stay with me, if you don't mind...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Last Word just dropped by for a visit. My place always seems to be the Last place he visits for the day. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

He? Interesting... I've got a "she"-TLW here... :huh:


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Stop making TLW a transvestite, jesus christ

besides it is clearly a cookie


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmmm, didn't know Jesus Christ was involved in this thread. Anywho, if TLW is a cookie - he's gotta be a chocolate cookie of some sort because the tlw's are chocolate makers.  But, I don't know...if TLW is a cookie, I don't believe he'd last very long around here, so I don't think he's a cookie. What do you think Timberwolf?

~Punkin


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, he has to be a cookie.

problem is, he is too fast for us to eat him.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2007)

OH, I see. So you believe he is a gingerbread man, right Broshe? Well, I guess you can keep that belief, but at my house, he's a chocolate brown ghost cat who curls up at my feet and purr's whilst I type away at my computer. 

~Punkin


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Ghost Cat? Well, Ive heard crazier things on the hut for the last word.

WHICH IS MINE.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 7, 2007)

I have the LAST WORD still cause my Ghost Cat says; Booooooooo!​


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Why do all these ghosts come up? 

I think I have the last word, unless the photo copier is on the fritz again.

where are my pants?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

They went ghost, too...

And possibly, we have two TLWs... (again) ...one male and one female...

(Say, Punkin, didn't something like that happen in the last year's christmas time, too?)

To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a TLW cat, too... It's that time of the year, it seems...


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Wait a moment, Timber wolf *is* The Last Word Incarnet. We have ben bamboozled by him this entire time. 

Note his Avatar, It is a Ghost. ClearlyI was wrong, It is ghosts who are the Last word.

Timberwolf, I got you, and as such, I have you, the last word.

and don't make me call the ghostbusters


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey! I'm innocent! Where's my lawyer?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2007)

Well he didn't except your ghost money 

So he took another case so he make atleast 10000' £$ on one week.

But I got a little snoozy cause I have something around here purring and pulling my leg :shocked:´. and I have allergi towards cats, so I wonder :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, guess my thoughts on TLW weren't original, but I still hear him purring away at my feet. Though, he'll probably wonder off somewhere while I get ready to go to a Christmas Party this evening. We've a cold front moving in, so I imagine he'll be cuddled up in the middle of my bed with the rest of the kitties.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2007)

The Last thing that I want you to do it so sneeze because of your allergies to cats, so I will just keep the LAST WORD here so you don't have to concern yourself with it.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Could it be you're developing a TLW allergy, yourself?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it, she,he or that, hairy ???? or furry ????


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2007)

TLW is VERY furry and soft. Sorry you're allergic to cats Charlie. I don't know what I'd do if that were the case with me because I just adore cats. By-the-way, The Last Word is back home with me, curled up at my feet and purring.

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

A purring tlw... I'd like to have one, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually, it is not the fur that some people are allergic too, it is the cat's saliva. After cats groom themselves and their saliva drys, this is what gets into the air and this is breathed in. 

It is this saliva which the prey is paralized with so that it doesn't run far after being bitten by the cat. This is why you see the cat playing with the mouse while the mouse is still alive but the mouse never escapes.......

I still have the *LAST WORD *here cause I offered this bit of info........


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Funny... how does brushing the cat's fur influence the allergic issue?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2007)

That was something new
Does cat developed from reptils ........yes maybe so but that was far back. Well we also have our "reptile brain".

Anyhow I thought it was the skin flackes I was allergic to. 
Just like I'm allergic to four leged pigs. But I can't stand twoleged pigs either

I'm brought up with a lot of cats and some dogs, but I got allergic towards them during my year in San José. My family there had 3 dogs and one cat and in the whole house they had long "furry" carpets.

But I feel like TLW is around here now :shocked:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I'm glad for my furry friends. Especially today, we are getting freezing rain. Sigh. Wish we'd gotten the stuff Saturday instead of today, because I've gotta get up in the morning and go to work and I hate driving on ice!

Anyway, my purring TLW is still nearby as I bid you all a goodnight!

 Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Funny... how does brushing the cat's fur influence the allergic issue?



*Because this disrupts the dried saliva that is on the cat's fur and then the dried particles of salive enter the air that you breath.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2007)

No matter what, cold weather or cat dander filled with saliva, I have the *LAST WORD* here again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Because this disrupts the dried saliva that is on the cat's fur and then the dried particles of salive enter the air that you breath.*


Well, in my case, a well-brushed cat doesn't cause allergic reactions... :blink:



(And I still have the last word, no matter how hard you try...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2007)

My husband was told he is allergic to cat dander, but we have found that only applies to cats that come in from outside. It's the pollen that gets lodged in their fur that causes allergic reactions. Our indoor kitties don't bother him a bit.

And...The Last Word is still purring at my feet. However, he'll probably pop back in here when I leave for work. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Emhtiw silltsdrow tsalehtllew...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 10, 2007)

Seems like TLW have been WLT now:shocked:


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Emhtiw silltsdrow tsalehtllew...



Yeah, I'll let the crazy guy have the Last word. 

That of course would be me.

O' CLement, O'Peia, Odulchis, Virgo Maria


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

What's so crazy about Elvis flying?


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

The Patriots logo (my Avatar if you don't know) is refered to as the flying elvis

and that is the last word for me


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I guessed so... But I still don't get the craziness of it...


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

I was going with the Latin refrence. 



> O' CLement, O'Peia, Odulchis, Virgo Maria


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah... okay.

Dear thre tona niay ees!


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Ese quam Virdir

_to be rather than to seem_


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, my latin is sub omnia canone, so...


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

Et Ela Genous Locti

-amoung other things, a murder victim-

poor last word....

Timberwolf, we need a fresh one?

side note I'm quoting from books/latin hyms/my almater's saying (shrug)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

aha...

well, I think, the last word will have survived... it always survives...


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

For our sake the Last word was crucified under Pontious Pilate; 
he suffered death and was buried. 
On the third day he rose again 
in accordance with the Scriptures

It's back, and better than ever



And it is mine


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, if you think so...


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

I think therfore I am


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2007)

Is The Last Word a mirror image? My eyes are now crossed from reading all the reverse writing and my brain is scrambled from reading the latin phrases, so I think I'll go to bed now and take the Last Word with me.

:blink: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Have a nice cuddle!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2007)

(giggle)! :batting: It's time to go to work, so I'll leave The Last Word here. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay, I'll take it, then.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

This is just silly so I will still take the LAST WORD so far.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll take care of it, if you don't mind...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for watching TLW while I was at work TW. Now he's back at my feet purring and ready to sleep.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry, but I have the last word again :-D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Sorry, but I have the last word again :-D



Oh no!  Okay, I'm taking The Last Word back for a little while, at least until I leave for work. Than Timberwolf will keep him until I return. 

~Punkin


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 12, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh no!  Okay, I'm taking The Last Word back for a little while, at least until I leave for work. Than Timberwolf will keep him until I return.
> 
> ~Punkin



Ok, is it my turn?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

*The LAST WORD*



*
I SAY!!*​


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 12, 2007)

Ahh, duck season

(also proves thier is no justice)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2007)

:bounce:MINE,:bounce:MINE:bounce:MINE


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 12, 2007)

MINE?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2007)

Mind my mind, couse it's mine !


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello tasty morsel





Mine


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Nah... Still mine. Nice try, though...


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 12, 2007)

Cursed wizards... This guy still keeps comming back


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep... I'm worse than a boomerang...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2007)

Haha! Broshe, love the "Finding Nemo" pics and references! Made me laugh. The Last Word is also smiling like a cheshire cat and settling in for a long winter's nap.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2007)

Settling in for a long winter inside and keeping the LAST WORD too.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh what a cute kitten, but that isn't the Last Word. hehe!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Indeed... I fully agree with you, Punkin.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2007)

My kitties "escaped" this evening and gave me quite a scare. I finally coaxed them back into the house and I think I may have had TLW helping me because they seemed a bit "spooked".  It's nice to have TLW around to help me with little tasks.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Spooky, spooky... BOOOOOO...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh, was that you coming to the rescue TW? Or did you just let The Last Word loose to wander the globe? I believe he has come to visit for a while, but I'm sure he'll head home as soon as I'm off to work. Though...it would be nice if he did hang around to keep my kitties in line. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2007)

The Kitties, the Dollies and the *LAST WORD *is still mine!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, you actually seem to believe what you say...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

seeing....

is believing.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't believe ...


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

bah!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2007)

Believing is seeing. Nice to see you Swampy! Love the picture in your avatar. Now I believe I might have The Last Word, though it is still foggy here in Clyde, Texas, so he might wander off into the fog. He's mysterious that way.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Just like me...  *disappears in the haze, tlw by his side*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2007)

The *LAST WORD *is Mine, Mine, Slobber, Drool, Mine, Mine !​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice dreams... Now if they'd come true...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm dreamin' of a white Christmas...no wait, I'm dreaming of a chocolate Christmas, with TLW right by my side...

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmm... wait and see...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2007)

*I see now*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmm... wrong word...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

11:00 and I'm about to get some shut eye. I had fudge today and I'm a happy happy fatty! So off to bed with The Last Word curled up at my feet and purring.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow, tlw seems to be quite fast...

After purring you to dreamland, it came over here to wake me up...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

I tell you the LAST WORD is mine, mine, mine, I tell you it is MIIIIINE!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

Gee, Grandi, are you having a temper tantrum...or what!?  Can't we just share?  The Last Word is getting tired of being pulled back and forth.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Indeed... Thank goodness, I had some healing potion left...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2007)

That potion seems to have done its work. TLW is back to his old self, fur is soft and groomed and he's purring away. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

That reminds me of brewing some new healing potion...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2007)

TW, what is in that "healing" potion? Is it the same as "nerve" tonic?  My healing potion these days is a big mug of hot chocolate or Soy Nog. :eat2: The purring TLW helps calm my nerves too.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

*Mnyeah!*
The LAST WORD is still mine!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

That may be the last cat, but it isn't the last word, that's for sure...

Sorry!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

But I must tell you that the* LAST WORD *here is still mine.......​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2007)

Awwww...But I believe The Last Word is mine for today. 

Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

It sure is. Grandi Floras has the last dog, but not the last word...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2007)

I felt a small body hop on my bed this morning, but when I looked, nothing was there. Must have been TLW. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2007)

The *LAST WORD* is *HOT*, so is this *DOG *and I have both.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Well... You know, it isn't the last word you have there... It's the last hot dog...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2007)

I have the Last Hotdog, it was this BIG and I still have the LAST WORD here too.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like the last thread to me, though...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

I am not sure if this is the Last Thread, but I do know I have the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, that's a whole lotta treads you have there...
But are you sure the last word is among them?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

*Yessss!* 
I am sure that the LAST WORD is mine!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nothing is for sure in this world. I am certainly sure that I now have The Last Word (at least for a while).

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

Quite a while, actually...

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

I suppose that Santa Claus had the Last Word last night! My internet was down this morning, so I couldn't get a word in at all! Now I finally found TLW again and all is well with the world. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Good morning from Germany!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness! What time is it in Germany? It must be awfully early!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, it's half past six...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ugh! That is way too early for me! LOL! It is 11:40 p.m. here, I'm getting sleepy, and I'll probably be in bed around midnight, so I'll not be getting up in the morning until about 8:00 a.m.

Did you have a nice Christmas with your family?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't ask... 
Christmas eve on a monday is always good for some mess... and I don't mean the christian kind...

(Chrismas eve is the day we exchange the gifts... or better evening, as we do that in the eve...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

My Mom started a tradition on our family long ago. The tradition is whoever says "Christmas Eve gift" first gets to open one gift. Hubby and I try to beat the other to saying that. This year, I said it first, but we each gave the other a small gift. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Aha... kinda opposite to what we intend to do here...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Must have lost track of which thread I was posting in because I think I mentioned The Last Word in Free Association. :doh: Since I seem to be the only one in here at the moment, I'll bring The Last Word back in here. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Each of us makes a mistake every now and then... especially when we're sleepy... 

Welcome back in your thread, TLW!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2007)

Like the Last Man on the Totem Pole, I have the LAST WORD here still.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you think the last man on that totem pole actually has had the last word?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmmmm...good question and I have no idea about an answer!  However, once again, it appears that TLW and I are the last ones in here. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Well... maybe, maybe not...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello TW! I see you've got your bat and ball. Going to play some baseball on New Year's? Well, I'm off to get ready for work. Not much going on in here anyway, so I'll leave TLW to the peace and quiet.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 28, 2007)

As the LAST STRAW breaks the Camel's back, I will retain the LAST WORD here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Poor camel... But I still have the last word...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 29, 2007)

Everyday I wait it out and seem to be able to spend the last moments of the day with The Last Word. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

It's all about timing, isn't it?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2007)

Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, it is time to realize that I just may always have the LAST WORD here. 

Cause with me living on the West Coast, I always come in LAST to the message board..... I will always be LAST.... so there.....:happy:​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 29, 2007)

Grandi, your post shows that you posted after 1:00 a.m., my time. So you had The Last Word first for this day. I'll probably have The Last Word though, 'cause I'm usually up around midnight. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, as the world keeps on turning, the last word now is mine again.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2007)

But you can Know that I have the LAST WORD here whenever I wanna.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe, but surely not for long...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 31, 2007)

I wonder if The Last Word ever tires of being passed around. Or perhaps, TLW is a world traveler and enjoys his little visits with each of us.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

I sometimes wonder how TLW manages to travel this fast...

(You know, at your place at 6 (my time) and two hours later already over here with me... sometimes, it even just takes minutes from one place to the other...) :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

Faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to leap tall buildings in a single bound, it's Grandi Floras grabbing the LAST WORD again!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ooops! You dropped The Last Word right into my lap, Superman (umm, I mean Grandi)! I'll let him un-ruffle his fur for a while, and I'll enjoy hearing him purr. However, he'll probably be traveling towards Germany soon. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

*Ich habe noch das LETZTE WORT. *
I still have the LAST WORD.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher...

I wouldn't be too sure about that...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

See, I told you! hehe! TLW lives in Germany during the day, but pops over to Texas in the wee hours of the morning to keep me company.

By-the-way. The Last Word and Punkin wishes you all a Happy, Happy New Year!

:kiss2::bounce::kiss2::bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

As you said...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, TW and Punkin on-line at the same time. Whatever will TLW do? 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2008)

*Glückliches Neujahr! 

Ich habe noch das LETZTE WORT hier! *

HAPPY NEW YEAR !

I still have the LAST WORD here.

*German as well......*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Quite old, that mug... do you keep your last word in it? 

(No, Punkin, this is not our last word... each of us has one very special last word...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

My parents purchased a beautiful beer Stein (even though we don't drink beer!) in Canada of all places! LOL! I guess Stein's like that are decorative only. I'll leave The Last Word here for a while, time to get a bit of cleaning done. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Aha... well, maybe tlw can cuddle me to sleep... a little purring could be helpful, too...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Back from cleaning, watching a movie with hubby and settling in with some blueberry cobbler to spend a bit of time with TLW.

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

*grunt* *yawn* :blink:*squint*:blink: *crack* Ow!

Ah, now, this is where TLW disappeared to all the sudden...


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

egads, wowsers, gosh!

I must have TLW as well.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ooo! Hi TW and Swampy! Oops, sorry TW, anything broken?
Hey Swampy, how come you know so much about cleaning products? TLW and I want to know!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Punkin!




Hi swamptoad!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Aww, TW, bless your heart. Did you bump your head? Are you okay?

 Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ooo! Hi TW and Swampy! Oops, sorry TW, anything broken?
> Hey Swampy, how come you know so much about cleaning products? TLW and I want to know!
> 
> Punkin



Copy and Paste :doh:

I was interested in learning about Pinesol because a friend of mine is absolutely addicted to the stuff. REALLY addicted. :shocked:

Hiya Timberwolf and Punkin!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

:huh: Is your friend, by any chance, the lady that is in the Pine Sol ads on tv?
Now that's addicted!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, TW, bless your heart. Did you bump your head? Are you okay?
> 
> Punkin


Nope, just tumbled out of bed... :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ooops! Tumbling out of bed is a shocking experience!  I've only done that a couple times, makes it hard to fall back to sleep because of the adrenalin rush. Did tlw push you out of bed?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nay. TLW had been gone already at that time...
And in my case, it isn't that shocking, as my bed is rather low... it's more like a pile of thin matresses... It was just in one of these sleep phases where you easily wake up... and I woke up to find out that I left the computer running...

Think I'll try to find some minutes of sleep, though... Seeya!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good night TW! And as my Mom used to say, "Sleep tight." Perhaps that'll keep you in the bed. ((((((((TW)))))))

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 2, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> :huh: Is your friend, by any chance, the lady that is in the Pine Sol ads on tv?
> Now that's addicted!
> 
> ~Punkin



*laughs* nah.

I like the smell.... just not as much as her. :doh::happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! That explains it. Well, I like the smell of fresh pine, but I'd rather have a house scented with the aroma of fresh baked apple pie or hot cocoa! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2008)

Retaining the LAST WORD here......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Really? *hiding tlw behind my back*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

TW, are you sure? I think I hear TLW purring at my feet. 
Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, not really, but I think I had something purring/cuddling in my bed...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good morning from Texas. I woke up when "something" hopped onto my bed and curled up and went to sleep.  Of course, when I looked, it was my cat Pest, however, I felt 2 cats hop onto the bed, so the other must have been TLW.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Well... TLW is here, there and everywhere, it seems...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2008)

*Again, Still, Yet !*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

For some reason, a song by Kentucky Headhunters came to mind (Dead Skunk In The Middle of the Road) when I saw your stinker clip, Grandi!  However, The Last Word is now with me for the night!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Seems like you're sound asleep, as TLW came over to wake me up...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2008)

The Dough Boy didn't last too long in a 500 degree oven, but I will take the LAST WORD here to protect his innosense.......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Does that make sense? 
Is he really that innocent?
Is it allowed to doubt his innocence?
Do I have the last word?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow - so many questions, so little time! The Last Word is with me for a moment or two. Poor little Dough Boy!)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

I see... Well, I've been on a question roll, so to speak...


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm Back...

And better than ever.

AND my I remind you, the last word is a cookie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

And you have the cookie jar, right?


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, it is a cookie jar, in a safe.

and speaking of which, to the safe, run!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Oookayy... So now we have a cookie-ghost-cat called TLW, sitting in a cookie jar in a safe in _broshe_'s estate... 

(Or was that the Presley Eatate?)


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow 

but TLW is here :huh:

And dear Punkin.....
I thought "Dead Skunk In The Middle of the Road" was written by Loudon Wainwright III :bow: but he might just sing it


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, there it is...
Had been wondering...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome back Broshe, been wondering where you've been.

Charlie - you are correct about who wrote "Dead Skunk..." - I just like the version that Kentucky Headhunters sings.

TW - my oh my! Well, TLW is a cat when he is with me, which is right now! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

I know, Punkin it sounded quite shocking... the cookie-ghost-cat... 
TLW often seems a little ghostly, though... But cookie-ish...? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2008)

I have the *LAST WORD* so that these Ghost Cat Cookies will go too waste.... 
my waste, that is.......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

You asked for it...







*BOO!

*TLW is still mine!   ​


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh no, not soo You scared TLW so he/she/it/ that? run down into my basement and I have so much S...t down there so I can't find he/she/it/ that?

Maybe some can find he/she/it/ that? for me


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Now I understand where this ball thingy came from...

You don't have to search anymore, Charlie, TLW is back with me...

Besides, if I had to search for a cat in a room full of stuff, I'd first check the open boxes or any other cave-like place...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yup, cats do love boxes! TLW saw I was taking pictures of my cats today, so he dropped by as an observer! 

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2008)

I observed TLW as well.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't you think it was vice versa? 

I, for example, know that TLW is observing me right now...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

The 2007 Nissan *Versa *is one of the latest cars made by Nissan, so I feel the right to retain the *LAST WORD* here just because I knew that.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh wow... TLW was really interested, it seems...
Came over here, all snuggly and purring...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

TLW has been spending the afternoon with me watching a movie. Now we're in here visiting with everyone. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

O, hai! I can has tlw, plz?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2008)

lolz!

u wish.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

I has TLW, you can has tlw TW. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2008)

O, nais, ktnxbai!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2008)

Grandi Flora's *LAST WORD* here is HUH ?​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

Grandi - that picture made me laugh! Thanks!

TW - I think you're message was lost in translation! 

TLW is looking at me puzzled because I've been laughing so much this evening! It's good to laugh!


~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Lost in translation, you say... well, still seems better to me then lost in Seattle...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2008)

The Space Needle is a tower in Seattle, in Washington State where I live. It is a major landmark of the Pacific Northwest region of the United States and the symbol of Seattle. Located in Seattle Center, it was built for the 1962 World's Fair.

It was built ten years after I was born and we both have lasted, so I believe that I have the right to still keep the LAST WORD again.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay... maybe getting lost in Seattle is not that easy... 
But that doesn't mean that you have a birth right for the last word.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

Why are we discussing Seattle?  Oh well, I've been there, interesting city. TLW is snuggling in for a nice long nap. It is quiet here, everyone is asleep but me...WAIT, now I get it. Reminds me of a favorite film, "Sleepless In Seattle." Perhaps that is what you were thinking of TW.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2008)

Er... :doh: Yes, that was the movie I had in mind... Now that you say it, I remember...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Er... :doh: Yes, that was the movie I had in mind... Now that you say it, I remember...



LOL! I knew it! Guess my "Free Association" thought waves are always in gear, regardless of which thread I'm in. I'm about to pass TLW along so I can get to work. Sometimes I wish I could keep him here during the day to keep my kitties in line. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure, but maybe he brought them here, to keep an eye on them.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2008)

He who laughs last, laughs best, and he who has the LAST WORD, laughs for the rest of you so I am doing just that because I do have the LAST WORD.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not so Grandi! I have The Last Word for the day! 

TW, TLW must have brought all my kitties home sometime this evening because they were ALL here to greet us when we got home. I'll leave TLW here with my PC, he's enjoying the warm winter weather we're having!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm quite sure your kitties are all well-behaved, now...

(They don't want to get back to this cold'n'wet mess of a weather we have over here, do they?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

The kitties are all curled up for their mid-morning nap. Cats nap a lot, ya know. TLW is keeping them company, he likes to nap too!

(Sorry you're having cold, wet and messy weather. We will be around 62 degrees today, but we're in for colder weather starting this weekend. About time too because we've had so many warm days, I'm afraid our fruit trees will start budding out and that is way too soon!)

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2008)

This kitty loves stealing fish as much as I love stealing the *LAST WORD* again.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Sneaky, sneaky... But TLW won't stay...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear thre tonam orfay ees!
Er ehsi WLT dna, 
NedewS nisa ey




:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, in which thread will we meet? What time?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2008)

Charlie....quite making my brain hurt! (Darn, still no smiley available with crossed-eyes!) :blink:

TW! I think TLW will stay right here, but who knows, he does tend to wander around a bit. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, Punkin, one hint: use a mirror. Lufpleh yllaer! 

TLW has spent a brief visit to wake me...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi TW! I saw TLW under my desk a moment ago, he must have popped in to wake you. Oh, okay, he's back now!

~Punkin

(I forgot about the mirror, thanks for reminding me. I've just been trying to read backwards - makes my brain hurt!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Emoclew! Tlw shows up every now and then, just like he's trying to assure himself everything is okay... Had been here for a few minutes, watching me cook.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 11, 2008)

What did you cook:eat2:?, TLW is here but won't tell me


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, TW, what were you cooking? Inquiring minds want to know. TLW is licking his paws and face, guess he got a sample of your cuisine.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh, just some pasta bolognese...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2008)

Bolognese sauce is sometimes taken to be a tomato sauce but authentic recipes have only a very small amount of tomato.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2008)

That's true... TLW agrees...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, just some pasta bolognese...





Well then I know TLW will stay here tomorrow, because we will have that as Sunday dinner. My younger son is coming home tomorrow and he longing for his mothers pasta bolognese. It's really hot, like real Italian should be:eat2:.

So TLW will stay to get a taste of it too


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, so I know where TLW has gone to...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2008)

TLW is purring here cause he knows that I have the LAST WORD.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Funny. Doesn't even look like TLW... Seems to be an imposter...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 14, 2008)

TLW just passed by my door, I think he's on his way to console our sick kitten. All our kitties have been suffering from allergies this past week. Thankfully, we'll both be home all day this coming Friday. Unfortunately, hubby will likely not be able to do much, he'll be nursing a sore foot (he's having foot surgery this Thursday.)
~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

*sending some healing vibes*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

I would send you some GOOD VIBES, but I drank the last ones after I snatched the LAST WORD back.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Seems like you missed something...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the healing vibes, TW. TLW must have helped a little, though our little MeeMee is still not quite herself. Her brother, Tiger, is back to his pesky self, so we have high hopes that MeeMee and Matty will be better soon. 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Seems like you missed something...




Sorry I missed that Timberwolf, My bad.........


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

I am glad that figuring out what face to put on in the morning, is easier than loosing the last word here 
_(man it is a slippery lil dicken's)._ 
Anyhoo, I take the *LAST WORD *and hide it again.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

It's not easy to hide something vivid...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

I suppose that TLW is hiding out with my hubby's cellphone (he mis-placed it today and still hasn't a clue where he left it). Perhaps TLW will be a good little guy and bring hubby's cellphone back with him when he finishes wandering. Sigh! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting... He carried it in a backpack...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you asking if hubby carried his cell phone in a backpack? Well, no, he usually carried it in his pocket. He still hasn't found it. I guess TLW is no help since he just pops in and out of my place so frequently... I'd hope he'd seen the cell phone in his travels. Oh well, here's to another lovely day. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Nah... I saw TLW carrying a cell phone in some kind of backpack...
But I'm not sure if it might be his own... wearing a headset and such... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2008)

The LAST thing that I would want is a Cell Phone Headset, it looks like it would be painful, 
so I will just take the *LAST WORD* my way.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Are you asking if hubby carried his cell phone in a backpack? Well, no, he usually carried it in his pocket. He still hasn't found it. I guess TLW is no help since he just pops in and out of my place so frequently... I'd hope he'd seen the cell phone in his travels. Oh well, here's to another lovely day.
> 
> ~Punkin




Well just call the cellphone and see if TLW will answer but it can be an expensive call because TLW is in Sweden now.:blink:
(and if it's left in your house you might hear it )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah, that's where he went to...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good evening all. This will probably be my last post for a while as hubby is going in for foot surgery tomorrow (January 17th). I'll be taking care of him while his foot heals, so I won't be near our PC until probably tomorrow late.

So...everyone take good care of TLW while I'm away.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm quite sure he'll be coming along to check if everything is okay...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish GOOD LUCK on the pending operation and that all goes well. 
I wish for a speedy recovery too!

I will retain the *LAST WORD* though cause it is what I do best. ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Too bad TLW sneaked out your house...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

Well TLW is around here now. And have been here so much lately so it's almost turned to DSO (Det Sista Ordet)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Aha... Now, where did I put that dictionary, again?


----------



## Suze (Jan 17, 2008)

I must admit I've never understood the complete purpose with this thread. But now I have the last word... want an autograph?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll take TLW instead, okay? 

But maybe you're interested in an autograph from the guy that owns almost 40% of this thread... 

Oh, and welcome to this thread... you entered a whole new world.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2008)

Christopher Columbus discovered the *whole new world *from the deck of the Pinta, and I discovered that I still have the *LAST WORD* here.​


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'll take TLW instead, okay?
> 
> But maybe you're interested in an autograph from the guy that owns almost 40% of this thread...
> 
> Oh, and welcome to this thread... you entered a whole new world.



Thanks for the warm welcome but autograph? nahh...no thanks, I'm to cool for autographs
I just give them out 

...and there I had the last word again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

As you said... you had it.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 18, 2008)

But, but DSO is here  Blowed here by the storm.:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

DSO? Who's that?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 18, 2008)

"Det Sista Ordet" have imigranted to Sweden and now only speaks Swedish 
I told you about it yesterday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

aha... translation pending...


----------



## Suze (Jan 18, 2008)

"Det Sista Ordet" = The Last Word. 
DUH!

And now I have det sista ordet... :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

aha... thanx. I'm sometimes in here, all sleepy, barely able to use my native language...

And though I'm quite curious, I haven't yet had the chance to occupy myself with the languages of the north... except a little IKEA-swedish...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2008)

*DUCK!* 
I have *La Ultima Palabra* in Spanish!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

*ducks* Oops, incoming last word on five o'clock!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 19, 2008)

Seems like Det Sista Ordet ran away the whole way to Australia:happy:
Or else it will sleep here for the night.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know where DSO/TLW has been, but I know for sure he had been here in time to wake me up...


:huh: Australia? :blink: Did I miss something? Did he play tennis over there?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2008)

*Grandi Floras is always right.*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

I doubt you are the pope...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't know where DSO/TLW has been, but I know for sure he had been here in time to wake me up...
> 
> 
> :huh: Australia? :blink: Did I miss something? Did he play tennis over there?



Well er... well eer.. I think I made a misstake here ...errr
I ´mixed SusieQ and Susannah :blink:

So I guess DSO ran away that far :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

You mixed SusieQ and Susannah... would the result be called ShoshieQ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL! Funny TW! I just had to pop in here and give TLW a pat on the head. Hubby's surgery went fine and I'm spending my time making sure he keeps his foot propped up! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2008)

I have the *LAST WORD* here because I found these two dux propping their feet up too.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, right now, he is with me... after paying a short visit to a good friend...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 21, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> LOL! Funny TW! I just had to pop in here and give TLW a pat on the head. Hubby's surgery went fine and I'm spending my time making sure he keeps his foot propped up!
> 
> ~Punkin



That's good news Punkin !

Well DSO have been around here a while, practising it's Swedish


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope he will be getting good enough at it to teach me some, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2008)

I still have the *Sist Svensk uttrycka* here!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Aha... Well, TLW watched fascinatedly the little Hazel Dormouse we caught in our kitchen and brought back into the garden...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Aha... Well, TLW watched fascinatedly the little Hazel Dormouse we caught in our kitchen and brought back into the garden...



Oh so you have sweet small Hazelmouse at your house :wubu:
They are really rare here in Sweden, so they are protected by law 

So I understand that DSO "Det Sista Ordet" wants to be there. I want to see too :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

They're rare over here, too... and, if I remember right, also protected...

And cute as a button... kinda curious, too...






(This is a pic I found on Wikipedia... ours was a little darker...)


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 23, 2008)

EEk Rodents


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 23, 2008)

Meeses, Mices, Mooses!





The *LAST WORD* is still mine even if covered with Varments!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Who said that it is a mouse? besides, what are varments?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 23, 2008)

I and DSO wonder that too


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, then we are three...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

I have the LAST WORD because you didn't know what Varmints were.

Ok, so I didn't spell it right, but Varmints are pesky critters that just are a nuisance..... they are gophers, mice, rats, possums, raccoons, ground hogs, prairie dogs, squirels or moles, etc.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't call that little fella a varmint... eating insects and such...


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Meeses, Mices, Mooses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A moose once bit my sister


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

"Is that a moose on your head?"


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 25, 2008)

Well that (a moose or elk) me and DSO have seen and also been chased by in our garden. But never seen a sweet little Hazel mouse. :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

As you haven't seen a Hazel Mouse, I haven't seen a moose live, yet.
(Only on pics or TV...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2008)

*Hazel *the *Mouse *Scurried away with the *LAST WORD *for me, so I have it.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmmm... How comes that TLW is at my side, right now?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

Cavemen never had a LAST meal _(there was always a varmint or two to enjoy)_ but they, like me, always had the LAST WORD!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmm... I always thought they had the first word...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know about them, but there have been many LAST WORDS stated but
I have the LAST WORD too.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

For sure?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes I wonder the same thing too


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

It's somewhat astounding how often we share the same opinion...


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 28, 2008)

I must agree to, for the last word is mine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

So, I must agree to dissagree! LOL​


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn........................


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope you don't mind me having the last word, for now...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2008)

For now..... again..... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

...and again... ROFL?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 29, 2008)

No I said DSO .....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

DSO? ...Okay... I say DLW!


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought this was BYOB


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I don't know what BYOB means, but I know for sure that DLW, DSO and TLW are all the same... just different languages.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 29, 2008)

BYOB = Bring Your Own Beer ... I believe...  :blink:

My! I've missed having TLW! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

O hai, swamptoad! Hao r u?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2008)

I took *l'ultima parola* away again in Italian!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, are we talking about the last pizza, now?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

That's why I have THE LAST WORD here again..... OOOOOOOOOOooooooooo!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, you actually had it...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 1, 2008)

Well this is getting more and more like a language thread


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

Do you think that this would be bad?


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 1, 2008)

Possibly.

Depends how drunk the last word is really (hic)...

Oh, hangovers.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

There is always this room to make life easier for someone with a Hangover.

But knowing that, I will retain the* LAST WORD* here too, just so you remember that 

"This could be yooooou......." 

LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

I never had a hangover... :huh:


But I have the last word! 


For now...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

I am glad that you have never had a hangover, 
the LAST thing that I would want too see is your BEAR BUTT...... 
So, I will just Hang-On to *THE LAST WORD* again.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 2, 2008)

Well is it the last word or the fast word 
It's hanging all over the place......


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

DSO is quite a fast one, there you're right...
But hanging? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2008)

To be left Hanging is not good but Hanging onto the *LAST WORD*, 
is easier than keeping it here!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

There you might be right... Now, if you please let go of the last word... :bow:


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 4, 2008)

Timberwolf, stop pushing people offf of buildings to take the last word back...
Remember the last time?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

This is the strangest tatoo I have ever seen, but it entitles me to the *LAST WORD* here again.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 4, 2008)

Well if I ever will get a tatoo then I will get something like that 
But till then I will have TLW :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Are you sure?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes definitly


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

But not for infinity...


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't believe in infinity, but I believe that I have the last word.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you will find that it is mine.


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 5, 2008)

I beg to please haz the last wurd?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Yoink  Its mine again!!!


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 5, 2008)

NO NO NO NO!!! I have more exclamation points and capital letters in my post and DESERVE the last word!!! :shocked:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

If you take it from me again the only thing you will deserve is a spanking!!!!! Its mine, End of!!!!!


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 5, 2008)

OK. You can have the last word. *teehee*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

If it is mine and mine for keeps then you are not supposed to post again cos that means you are taking it back again. This time it is mine forever.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope. I'm the keeper of the last word. I just loan it to you...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Well maybes Im a borrower who never gives back


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2008)

The Crypt Keeper will aide me in keeping the *LAST WO*RD here......​


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 5, 2008)

Now DSO got scared and came running here to me......:blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Help from beyond is cheating. Besides I have it now.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 5, 2008)

No DSO boundsed back to me


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

Det sista ordet came to visit me...


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 6, 2008)

Clearly no one can the posess the last word! But for this moment in time.... It belongs to me. And I will cherish it. And lick it like a mother cat licks its kittens in the hope that no one else will want it now.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

I will take it anyway and have it cleaned up for the next person to come along and take it away from me. :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 6, 2008)

My DSO is over the ocean
My DSO is over the sea.
Bring back, bring back, 
bring back my DSO to me
to meeeee......


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

I might do if I knew what a DSO was.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Det sista ordet, aka the last word... 

Which means that it actually is back over the ocean, but it din't land in Sweden...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Well it only made a quick stop in Germany cos its now here in England with me.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 6, 2008)

Bring back, bring back, bring back DSO to meeee........:bow:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Im not bringing it back, If you want it you will have to come and get it!!!


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 6, 2008)

Row, row the boat..........
no it's to far I guess.
So come, come, comse come little DSO :blink:
come to meee:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

You two may quarrel about DSO/TLW/DLW...

I have it!


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 6, 2008)

Wrong, you had it.

It is clearly mine again


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm... Well... If you have TLW, what is it I have here? :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

You have nothing as clearly it is mine once again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I wouldn't be too sure about that, if I were you...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

The Last Word and I have an understanding that it may fleetingly spend time in the company of others but ultimately belongs to me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Well... that's impossible.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

I can assure you it is not impossible.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm... yes, you are right... You have an agreement with TLW, as I have an agreement with DLW - or fatcharlie with DSO... 
:doh: Sorry I forgot... :doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Well thats the 3 of us happy but what will everyone else do???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

They will have to see if TLW/DLW/DSO comes along for a visit...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2008)

But were have "bbwsweetheart" gone
I haven't seen her around for a long time :batting:
I just see DLW here together with TLW and DSO they seemsed to have been out and have had a good time :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 7, 2008)

My oh my, I'm out for a couple of weeks with bronchitis and looks like TLW has added a few new members. I'm too tired to catch up on all the new words being bantered around, so I think I'll just sit back with tlw in my lap and relax a bit.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh, yes we also had this little tlw kitten there... seems like you have an agreement with it, Punkin...

Sure hope you're feeling better now.

Charlie - you miss bbwsweetheart? I think I should tell her about that.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome back Punkin, Hope you are feeling better now but The Last Word belongs to me now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, you know, Dublinda, there is a little kitten called the last word (tlw [not to mix up with The Last Word {TLW} you have an agreement with]), which hangs out a lot of time at Punkin's place... but sometimes comes to visit the other "members" of this thread.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Ooooh I love kittens so hopefully this kitten will come and visit me sometime.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, at the moment it is visiting me, so chances are good it will come over to see you.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

I like a visit from a *Little Kitten *once in awhile too, and the *LAST WORD *is mine again.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Not for long its not, and I so want a visit from that lil kitten


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

According to tlw, he has been at your place...

:doh: I forgot to mention that he's barely visible. Keep your ears open for some purring, that's the sign he's there...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2008)

As my ears are still plugged up from my illness, I can't hear tlw purring, but I can sure feel it!  He stopped by a while ago to play with my kitties, but now they are all taking a nap.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

*pulls the ear plugs* Can you hear me?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

I cant wait to hear the kitten purring for me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

*puurrrrrr* Oh, hi, tlw, how about visiting Dublinda? *Meow!* *nods*

(I think he'll come along soon.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nope, TW, still can't hear you! It is so annoying not to be able to hear my kitties purring. At least I can feel them purring. tlw popped by again to check on me, but I think he's headed back home.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Whatever place he may call home...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankyou so much Timberwolf, I cannot wait for my visit now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

I guess he might have been there, by now...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yes been and gone several times over.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah... I asked him where his home was... guess what he told me.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

He told you it was with me of course.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2008)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0omjqLTZGU*

I found the Ornriest cat in the world so I have the *LAST WORD *again..​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

I sure do hope that is not the cat that Timberwolf is sending my way!!! :shocked::shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> He told you it was with me of course.


Nope... he said: "Meow!" :doh:




Grandi Floras said:


> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0omjqLTZGU*
> 
> I found the Ornriest cat in the world so I have the *LAST WORD *again..​


*releases some broken gearwheels from his ears* Ow! 



DUBLINDA said:


> I sure do hope that is not the cat that Timberwolf is sending my way!!! :shocked::shocked:


No fear, Dublinda, tlw is a decent little cat.:happy:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankyou Timberwolf, Im so relieved to hear that.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankyou my friend, it is nice to know that you are looking out for me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

So we both are awake at this time of the day (day? who am I kidding?)...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh My Goodness - what in the world were they doing to that poor cat to make him behave that way. I could tell he was frightened! Poor Burger!

I hope tlw didn't see that video, it may traumatize him! I left tlw with hubby because hubby's foot is hurting him today. 

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

TLW is with me now so let me know if your hubby would like it back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh My Goodness - what in the world were they doing to that poor cat to make him behave that way. I could tell he was frightened! Poor Burger!
> 
> I hope tlw didn't see that video, it may traumatize him! I left tlw with hubby because hubby's foot is hurting him today.
> 
> ~Punkin


Tlw actaully was at my side while I watched that video... I wish I had had an eye on him, because he started covering his eyes and ears way before the camera encountered the cat. (would have saved me from replacing several gearwheels in my ears...)



DUBLINDA said:


> TLW is with me now so let me know if your hubby would like it back.


Well, I guess tlw knows best by himself when he ought to be where... he came along for a short visit, heading back to TX...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

I cannot help but wonder how he gets around so quickly and not suffer from jetlag.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

It seems to be some kind of teleportation.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool, who would have thought that TLW was so technologically advanced.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

Technologically Advanced Cats are indeed smarter than the average computer geek, and my having the *LAST WORD* is always good, so I will keep it here with me and my *Intellicat*!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

You may keep the Intellicat, but I heave the last word.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope it's here, but have been traveling around alot for some days. DSO is happy to be home again. We will see how long it last this time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, seems like the all wanted to be home... DLW came in about two hours ago...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 10, 2008)

tlw stopped by this afternoon for the weekly Sunday afternoon nap. Hubby appreciated the company because I was watching "Murder On The Orient Express". Later, tlw was happy to find me in the kitchen baking brownies. Of course, he got a few turkey tidbits with our kitties (kitties cannot eat chocolate).

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Well its now monday morning and TLW is here with me but looking a lil restless so I guess is getting ready to head off shortly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah... TLW, DLW, DSO and tlw are quite busy...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 11, 2008)

They're quite busy, huh? What are they up to? When tlw came by this morning to wake me, he seemed to be in a hurry about something.

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

I think TLW was in a hurry to get back here to see me again.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

Kitty takes the *LAST WORD* and gives it back to Grandi Floras! 
He is Big and Bad too the Bone. 
So ya better watch out or he will gitchya!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm trembling of fear! 

Bad to the bone, you say? Which one? Stirrup/stapes?


----------



## _broshe_ (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd go with the malleous.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd hear with it...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Fear not Timberwolf, TLW just likes the big tough reputation but is really soft and cuddly and oh so gentle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

I know...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

Well you never know what they bring with them


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Well... you've got a point, there...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

TLW worms might be harmfull


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Luckily we don't live on Arrakis... :blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

I have not even heard of Arrakis :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, some call it Dune...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Are you talking about the movie "Dune" which starred Sting???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

For example. This movie is based on a novel by Frank Herbert. (It is an entire series of novels he wrote, actually...)


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 12, 2008)

what is the last word?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 12, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> what is the last word?



"The Last Word" is a game. In the game, you try to be the last person posting in this thread, thereby having The Last Word. However, many of us use this thread to just chat, though keeping within the boundaries of the original poster's rules. The Last Word has many incarnations. I use the initials "tlw" to indicate a brown shadowcat that pops in and out of places to visit the various posters within this thread. Timberwolf could probably explain this thread more thoroughly since he is the keeper of the last word.

~Punkin


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 12, 2008)

oh my, sounds serious.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2008)

Brown Shadowcats are uncommon, so is the fact that Grandi Floras looses the *LAST WORD* here for very long. Mine, Mine, Mine I say! LOL​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, Grandi, tlw has visited you! Now he's popped in at my place for a bit, but I imagine he'll be off to either Ireland or Germany before too long.

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I sure do hope that TLW does not go to Ireland cos I got back to England last wk and do not plan to return to Ireland for a visit til april.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

This explains the disappointed look he wore as he came in...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2008)

No worries Dublinda - tlw is kinda like Santa Claus, he has a built in homing beacon and can find his friends anywhere and anytime. I guess TW saw the disappointed look on tlw's face because tlw likes visiting Ireland. He's popped in here tonight to have a bedtime snack with my kitties and me.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

David Bowie said:


> what is the last word?


You actually had it in that moment...

And it sounds way more serious than it is... 

This is a place to let your imagination come out and play...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Its good to know that TLW will always find me where ever I may go.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah... so we actually can't get lost anymore... tlw will always find us...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

That is so good to know cos I was miss TLW if I didnt have a visit every day.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, tlw is a world traveler! He just popped in from England to make his daily visit to Texas. It is sunny this morning, temperature 55 degrees fahrenheit. We had a cool front come through yesterday. Right now, tlw is sitting in the window with my kitties watching the birds.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

The *LAST WORD* is MINE!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Thils looks more like the last log to me...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 13, 2008)

Or maybe the last dogs


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Woof? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

Peanut Butter gets stuck to the *WOOF* of your MOUTH!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Er... what? 

:blink: I don't have to feel insulted, do I? :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think somebody's got this thread confused with "free association". Eh, it happens to the best of us. 

Well, tlw will be popping in to see me, but I won't be here for a while. Hubby is taking our internet connection box in to our provider to be "tweeked". So, alas, this will probably be my Last Word for a while. 

Unless the techs get busy and have the box ready by tomorrow afternoon.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Aha. This explains your eMail. Someone stole the text! 

Besides, tlw doesn't use the internet for his teleportation... 

It's some kind of magic. (Oh, great. Now I have Freddy Mercury singing in my mind...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

TLW is here with me now on a dull and slighty cold friday morning. 

I hope it does not take too long for your connection box to be fixed Punkin.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

TLW is basking in our garden.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Strange, I could have sworn that TLW was just here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

TLW is a-scared so he will save the *LAST WORD* here. ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Nah... tlw is cuddling with me, now.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

I beg to differ Timberwolf TLW is here with me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

TLW may be with you, but tlw is here with me.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

TLW is back where she belongs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

She? Oh, yeah, TLW... :doh: She had been around for a brief visit.

(Was wondering because tlw is a male cat... Which is rolled in on my bed, right now.)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

When TLW visits me she is in female form, maybes she is the gender of the person she is visiting.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, TLW actually is a woman. A BBW, to be accurate.

But tlw is a male cat (ask Punkin when she returns).

DSO is swedish and DLW is german (not sure about the gender in these cases).


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 16, 2008)

Woohoo TLW is here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

The _LAST_ thing I saw was TLW here giving me back the *LAST WORD*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, well... Quite mind-altering pic...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, nothing like Altering your Mind so TLW can help me keep the *LAST WORD* here.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, but I changed my mind.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Yoink, its back with me now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Yoink? :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

It just means its mine again for the time being.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Aha... :huh: Well... 

Oh, hi tlw! *purrrr*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 18, 2008)

TWL is purring just fine here with me as I have the *LAST WORD* again don'tchya see!?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Strange cos TLW is here with me now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe the flickering fish drove him away... Right now, he's visiting me...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

TLW is now with me.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 18, 2008)

Hej du lille DSOså du har varit runt lite. Å har du med dig tlw också....purrrrr. 
Här ska du få lite :eat2:chocklad att äta :eat1:.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

TLW and I have a great day planned together.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Ookay... 
DSO is having a nice day with charlie...
TLW seems to be over the channel, having fun with Dublinda...
tlw should be in Texas, now, taking care of the kittens there...
But where on earth is DLW?
:huh: :blink:    :blink: :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup, tlw is a male because male cats tend to wander!  He is visiting me this morning and I can almost hear his purring (my ears are getting better, almost back to normal...for me). He'll be trotting off to who knows where soon as I'm about to get ready for work.

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Do not worry Timberwolf, Very soon I will send TLW off to look for DLW for you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanx, Dublinda. :bow:

Welcome back, Punkin! Problems solved?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

You are very welcome my friend and Please call me Linda 

TLW just left on her big search.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay, Linda, I'll obey. 


Those last words seem to find each other quite easily...
DLW is back with me, and TLW is on her way back to you.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

The only one that I obey is TLW when he is here. I may have the *LAST WORD *here, I never have the *LAST WORD *when he is around, he's *Gangsta* that way, don'tchya know dude!? LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I'm quite sure this isn't our tlw...

Seems like we have another last word cat around... :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with you Timberwolf, my TLW is so cute and cuddly and loving and is so not Gangsta at all.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, maybe it's an imposter Grandi has/had to deal with...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the Welcome back, TW. It appears that our problems with the computer are resolved for the time being, however, I believe hubby still wants to have a diagnostic run. tlw stopped in this morning for a while. He likes to catnap with my Pest at the foot of my bed till I wakeup. Here's a picture of Pest and Mattie (tlw isn't visible, he was having one of his invisible moments! ) Just ignore the pic date - I still haven't figured out how to change that on my camera - actual pic date Jan. 2008.

~Punkin 

View attachment Pest and Matty Valentine shape January 5 2008.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Awww... cute!

Say, what do your cats say about your assimilation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2008)

TLW has been Assimilated.....​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Ohno I do not like TLW's new look, just what the hell is going on around here???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, Linda, this question has been lingering on my pelty tongue, too...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2008)

I am not sure what a Pelting Tongue is, but I do know that the *LAST WORD* is just on the Tip of this Cat's Tongue... I will be the keeper of the *LAST WORD* again.....​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

TLW is here with me now.


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

For subscribers, and those who hate when threads get too long, part II is here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37043


----------

